# Greg's hijack thread



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

In an effort not to clutter up threads with off topic thoughts and _ponderings_, I bring you the hijack thread.

Here you can post anything* without fear of being asked, "Hey, why are you posting that here? Why are you derailing this thread?"

That can't happen here because the entire purpose of this thread is to serve as its own hijack.



*Well, anything except supremely "Anything Goes" content.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

Saw this on a blog called SwanShadow and thought I'd share it here. I'm a comic book reader since before I could actually read. Currently work part-time at an area comic store and newsstand.

The blogger wrote...

Feast your baby [_insert appropriate eye color here_]s on this, the latest addition to my Common Elements comic art commission series.






Common Elements commissions are like Forrest Gump's mom's box of chocolates: _You never know what you're gonna get._  Often, the artist simply draws his or her best representation of the  two characters I've assigned. That's an excellent outcome in itself. On  other occasions, the artist will go beyond the characters themselves,  and create a unique milieu in which to set the figures. That, of course,  is even better.

Every now and then, an artist will push the  concept's envelope and come up with a scenario that I never would have  anticipated, much less thought of myself. Steve Carr (best known for his  early '90s run on Marvel's _Savage Sword of Conan_) does that here.

In the immortal words of Dave Niehaus, the voice of the Seattle Mariners, _"Get out the mustard and rye bread, Grandma... it's grand salami time!"_

Steve's cleverly conceived, magnificently rendered tableux features sometime-Avenger, sometime-Defender Moondragon gazing into a reflecting pool that reveals J'onn J'onzz, the Martian Manhunter of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martian_ManhunterJustice League fame. Or is it J'onn gazing, and Moondragon the reflection?






Every picture tells a story, but this one suggests an entire miniseries.

If  you look closely, you'll see that Steve notated the black areas (with  tiny x's) for the piece's eventual embellisher ??? legendary inker Joe  Rubinstein, who generously made the connection between Mr. Carr and me.  Joe is currently working on another of my Common Elements commissions ???  just wait until you see _that_ beauty ??? and will (I hope) tackle Steve's astonishing creation sometime later this year.

About the two "smooth operators" in Steve's drawing...

Moondragon ??? in civilian life Heather Douglas, daughter of the man who was later transmogrified into Drax the Destroyer ??? first appeared in the Marvel Universe during my favorite period of  superhero history, the so-called Bronze Age of Comics. (You know it  better as the 1970s.) The Bronze Age was a freewheeling, "throw it  against the wall and see whether it sticks" period, and Moondragon  combined many of the motifs popular at the time: She had connections to  alien civilizations, possessed powerful psionic powers, was a skilled  martial artist, displayed an antiheroic moral ambiguity, and wore a  scanty costume. (Steve Carr drew her here in an outfit from a later  period in her career, when she covered up a little more.) Her bald pate  helped her stand out among the other, usually abundantly tressed,  superheroines of the day.

The Martian Manhunter's origins reach back much further, to the earliest days of DC Comics'  superhero revival of the 1950s. (We call it the Silver Age, in comics  history parlance.) J'onn J'onzz was basically a bald, green-skinned  Superman, the last survivor of an alien race. He wielded most of the Man  of Steel's superhuman powers, plus more besides ??? he was a  shape-shifter and a telepath, too. Instead of kryptonite, J'onn's  Achilles heel was fire. A founding member of the Justice League of  America, the Manhunter from Mars has been closely connected with the JLA  throughout its existence.

My thanks to Steve Carr for knocking this commission out of the park, with all the bags juiced.

And that's your Comic Art Friday.

###

Do you read comic books or anything like Heavy Metal magazine?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2011)

Basalt Columns 

 Towering in close symmetry, these basalt columns  near Fingal’s Cave form the base of the Scottish island of Staffa. The  columns formed when cooling lava flows met bedrock and the region’s cold  weather. The island contains three main caves.
 Photograph by Jim Richardson


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## oufinny (Jun 22, 2011)

^^^I want to go fishing there!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

^^^^ *Awesome!* 

_Let's see..._






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

I love these videos. 






YouTube Video


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2011)

Mix equal parts bleach and acetone to create the world's worst mouth wash.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 23, 2011)

Suubed. Let the useless info pour in. 

What's up with French girls. Is the no shaving thing legit? I got this 45+ yr old milf in my apt buildin who has the body of a well filled out 17 yr old. My mind wanders if she keeps a good trim. Your thoughts?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2011)

eggs. not so awesome.


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 23, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> eggs. not so awesome.



totally, not what they're 'cracked up' to be


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 23, 2011)

^^^^ If he can come back from the dead then he can selectively delete and reattach limbs. No doubt!


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 23, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ If he can come back from the dead then he can selectively delete and reattach limbs. No doubt!



he can do ALL things......except create a stone so heavy that he can't lift it.  wait wut?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 23, 2011)

Hahah i wanted to post a pic baut cant figure it out!! I suck


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hahah i wanted to post a pic baut cant figure it out!! I suck


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 25, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> YouTube Video


Why did I hit play on this?




















O.J. Simpson was framed


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 25, 2011)

ROFLMAO

A good smoke! Only Franky didn't realise it was Wacky Tabacky!







YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2011)

^^^^ *Wtf?* I don't remember that scene.  _My braaaaaiiiiin!!!!_

In other news...






YouTube Video










Man, I loved that flick.


----------



## LAM (Jun 27, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> A good smoke! Only Franky didn't realise it was Wacky Tabacky!



reminds me of the first time I smoked a blunt, didn't realize what the effects were going to be, I was way too high.  that's when the girl decides to tell me that her father will be home early in the morning and he was an RI state trooper.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 27, 2011)

LAM said:


> reminds me of the first time I smoked a blunt, didn't realize what the effects were going to be, I was way too high. * that's when the girl decides to tell me that her father will be home early in the morning and he was an RI state trooper.*



D'OH! lol I guess being high prevented you from totally freaking out? 



More Dr. Manhattan...






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 28, 2011)

LAM said:


> reminds me of the first time I smoked a blunt, didn't realize what the effects were going to be, I was way too high.  that's when the girl decides to tell me that her father will be home early in the morning and he was an RI state trooper.



Oh man, what a buzz kill!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## LAM (Jun 28, 2011)

a pigeon pooped on my forehead when I was little when we still lived in west philly, that "shit" literally scarred me for life!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 29, 2011)

One time I was flying over west philly and dropped a free deuce. It landed right on this little boy's forehead! Funniest dump ever! Shoulda seen him crying


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 29, 2011)

Mmm, beer & .... 






YouTube Video












Life would be soo nice...






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2011)

^ heh  She'd drive me nuts after a little bit, though.

_"I don't care."_  "WHAT?"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JD3B_iY14M


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 29, 2011)

lol ^ But it sure would be a lot of fun finding out how long it would actually take!! 

Curt, it being summer and all, and you're not teaching summer school, I'm sure you've these items on hand?..... Now, got some lollipops? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeL9Ta9piwE


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWM2joNb9NE


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2011)

*http://www.speedkingphoto.com/*


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL  Yeah, I would take the test, too. Just how long until she begins to bug me. 



IronAddict said:


> lol ^ But it sure would be a lot of fun finding out how long it would actually take!!
> 
> Curt, it being summer and all, and you're not teaching summer school, I'm sure you've these items on hand?..... Now, got some lollipops?
> (snip)



I have similar Ball jars, but they're in my classroom filled with colored pencils! lol I'm strickly da legal eagle, mang. Though I support and hope for legalization of marijuana (so many parents and others in jail unnecessarily, imo), you won't find the weed in _my _home!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

*Rockin physiques here!*



Mavin Ward
Nathalie Foreau
Tina Chandler





Marvin Ward





Nathalie Foreau 





Tina Chandler


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2011)

^^^^ Gotta love some Zappa!






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm a Firefox user, but this is pretty cool. 






YouTube Video


----------



## oufinny (Jul 9, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Rockin physiques here!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those chicks scare me, I bet their clots rival most Asian dudes cocks in size!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2011)

*YouTube - ‪jeremiahweed's Channel‬‏*


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Those chicks scare me, I bet their clots rival most Asian dudes cocks in size!!!



*Nuffin' scares you!*

Let's go. Repeat after me, *"NOHTING SKERRS MEEEE!!1!"*


----------



## Curt James (Jul 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol I want one. The gun that is lol!!





YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 28, 2011)

Good videos...I particularly like the Jeremiah weeds commercial. I just wanna know where that bar's at, I'd like to meet the bar keep!


This guy's funny






YouTube Video









!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2011)

I had to vote for the original. "Night-vision tophat!"

And check this out. 





*D'OH!* Ya think?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 1, 2011)

YouTube Video










*Doug Stanhope - Stand-Up Comedian*


----------



## Curt James (Aug 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## VikingWarlord (Aug 26, 2011)

My balls itch but scratching at work is always awkward.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2011)

YouTube Video










^^^^ Watch or ffwd to the very end for Maher's comments on the most popular name and why he's upset by it.





YouTube Video










Info posted with this ^^^^ Youtube:
Last week on Real Time with Bill Maher, Zach Galifianakis lit up a joint  on live-television. After the fact, Bill Maher claimed that it wasn't a  real joint and that Zach was smoking cloves. Margaret Hoover, one of  the guests on the roundtable, sat down with Bill O'Reilly to discuss the  incident. Hoover says that it definitely wasn't cloves and that later  on Zach told her it was 'THC-3'.





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Sep 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2011)

Allison Stokke


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Allison Stokke


----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Born March 22, 1989... 1999 = 10, 2009 = 20, 2011 = 22 years old




...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Born March 22, 1989... 1999 = 10, 2009 = 20, 2011 = 22 years old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 15 years younger i'll take her...


----------



## Curt James (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 26, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 28, 2011)

i *KEEL* you!

_grrr_


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 31, 2011)

lol ^^^^

Check this pic out! I had never seen anything like this. Pretty cool.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 31, 2011)

Curt James said:


> i *KEEL* you!
> 
> _grrr_


DDg the internet stalker...  She would be "Living the life of Riley"


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2011)

Child Star Becomes an Adult Hunk | Entertainment Videos | Comcast.net


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 9, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> Child Star Becomes an Adult Hunk | Entertainment Videos | Comcast.net



^^^^ Cool. Really enjoyed "Jerry Maguire".

This from about a year ago: 





YouTube Video










And this from June 2011:





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 9, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> YouTube Video



Insane! 





YouTube Video










Garrett McNamara rides what members belonging to his group claimed was  the biggest wave ever successfully negotiated during a "tow-surfing"  session Tuesday off the coast of Nazare, a small fishing town 70 miles  north of Lisbon, Portugal. The wave face measured about 90 feet,  according to a news release announcing the feat.

McNamara, a known  big-wave surfing guy from Hawaii, was riding large waves with Andrew  Cotton and Al Mennie when 3 huge waves appeared on the outside. Cotton  utilized a personal watercraft to tow McNamara onto the massive shoulder  of one of those rogue waves.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2011)

Man Fights Raccoon Inside Car | Featured Videos | Comcast.net


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2011)

*Bleach*






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^^ That's crazy! lol


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 4, 2011)

nothing like waking up to a bunch of useless stuff




Im gonna workout like this from now on:





YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

How is vegetarian haggis possible? Who invented it? 






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

& some music.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

All aboard the buttkick train

Mugger vs. Ultimate Fighter | Featured | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2011)

Trailer And Poster For Bryan Singer's JACK THE GIANT KILLER


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2011)

New Poster For CHRONICLE Gives Everyone The Middle Finger

*New Poster For CHRONICLE Gives Everyone The Middle Finger *

A new international one-sheet is now online for _Chronicle_, a documentary-style science fiction film, revolving around three high school students with superpowers. The poster is rather interesting, so hit the jump to check it out... 
Three high school students make an incredible discovery, leading to they’re developing uncanny powers beyond their understanding. As they learn to control their abilities, and use them to their advantage, their lives start to spin out of control, and their darker sides begin to take over.​







Via Shock Till You Drop. 

Directed by Josh Trank, and starring Michael B. Jordan, Dane DeHaan and Alex Russell, _Chronicle_ is set to hit theatres on February 3, 2012.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 23, 2011)

Arnold says, "Ride safe!"


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

This scene is so well done I wonder what the rest of the movie is like.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

I've seen all of that clip except the last few seconds. Looks great!

And speaking of looking great...






No idea who she is or when the pic was taken. Her pic popped up on a totally unrelated Google image search. I wonder how Google categorizes pics or how they turn up connected to unrelated search strings.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2012)

SUPERMAN: THE MOVIE's Gene Hackman Hit By A Car And Hospitalized

*SUPERMAN: THE MOVIE's Gene Hackman Hit By A Car And Hospitalized *






 The Lex Luthor of Richard Donner's _Superman_ films has been airlifted to a hospital after being hit by a car while riding his bicycle outside of Miami. Check out the details after the jump. PaulRom - 1/13/2012 

*The Wrap* has confirmed that Gene Hackman - best known for his villainous role as Lex Luthor in _Superman: The Movie_ (as well as the third and fourth films) - has been airlifted to a hospital after a car accident. The 81-year-old actor, who is now retired, was riding his bicycle in Isla Mirada (outside of Miami). While Hackman's injuries were serious, he is currently in stable condition. He has been airlifted to the Ryder Trauma Center as a precautionary measure. 

_Gene Hackman was airlifted to the hospital after being hit by a car outside Miami on Friday afternoon. He suffered serious injuries but is in stable condition, a Florida Highway Patrol trooper told TheWrap. 

The 81-year-old retired actor was riding his bicycle at the time of the incident, which occurred in Isla Mirada.​_​


----------



## Curt James (Jan 14, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jan 14, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> (snip) Gene Hackman - best known for his villainous role as Lex Luthor (snip) has been airlifted to a hospital after a car accident. The 81-year-old actor, who is now retired, was riding his bicycle in Isla Mirada (outside of Miami). While Hackman's injuries were serious, he is currently in stable condition. He has been airlifted to the Ryder Trauma Center as a precautionary measure. (snip)



Wow! 

Looks like he's okay, though. Especially lucky perhaps as he was not wearing a helmet.

(MIAMI) ??? Oscar-winner Gene Hackman was briefly hospitalized with bumps and bruises Friday after a pickup truck hit him from behind while he was riding a bicycle in the Florida Keys, his publicist said.

The 81-year-old Hackman was airlifted to a Miami hospital and released several hours later after routine tests, said publicist Susan Madore.

*Hackman was riding without a helmet on an Islamorada street around 3 p.m. when the pickup hit him, throwing him onto the grassy shoulder*, according to a Florida Highway Patrol report. No charges were immediately reported.

More @ *Gene Hackman Hit By Car While Riding Bicycle | NewsFeed | TIME.com*


----------



## Curt James (Jan 14, 2012)

Curt James said:


> (snip) No idea who she is (snip)
















































She was an Italian Fitness competitor? All those images from 2006 and one from 2007? Guess she's no longer competing or posing. 

What a beauty and who wouldn't _juuuust _about kill for her triceps.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2012)

Chris Evans Set To Star In Bong Joon-ho's SNOW PIERCER

*Chris Evans Set To Star In Bong Joon-ho's SNOW PIERCER *






 The _Captain America_ star is in talks to appear in _The Host_ director Bong Joon-ho's Sci-fi flick, which is based on French graphic novel _Le Transperceneige_.. Mark "RorMachine" Cassidy - 1/13/2012 

Mr Evans sure loves his Sci-fi, and why wouldn't he. This time the CBM favorite is lined up to star in Korean director Bong Joon-ho's _Snow Piercer_. You may have seen his awesome horror/comedy _The Host_ a few years back, and if you haven't you really should. Anyway, Joon-ho co wrote the script, loosely based on a French graphic novel called _Le Transperceneige_, with another great Korean director Park Chan-Wook (_Oldboy, Lady Vengeance_). 






Here are some brief story details from Variety.. 

_Set in a world covered in snow and ice, the story follows a train full of travelers who struggle to co-exist. 

Chan-wook is producing through Moho Films. Production is expected to start in March, though no distribution is yet in place._​


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2012)

Selling the product...






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2012)

I watched the pilot for the series Lost Girl. It gave me the line of the night: "You can control people by touch. And not in a creepy handjob way. That is awesome!"


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2012)

Tilda Swinton And Jamie Bell In Talks To Join SNOW PIERCER

*Tilda Swinton And Jamie Bell In Talks To Join SNOW PIERCER *






 Both look set to join Chris Evans in _The Host_ director Bong Joon-ho's Sci-fi flick, which is based on French graphic novel _Le Transperceneige_.. Mark "RorMachine" Cassidy - 1/18/2012 

Variety report that Tilda Swinton and Jamie Bell are in talks to join Chris in Bong Joon-ho's _Snow Piercer_. Joon-ho co wrote the script, loosely based on a French graphic novel called _Le Transperceneige_, with another great Korean director Park Chan-Wook (_Oldboy, Lady Vengeance_) 






The story follows a train full of travelers who struggle to co-exist in a futuristic world covered in snow and ice. Evans would play the lead, no word yet as to which roles Swinton and Bell are up for. This is fast becoming something to keep an eye on. Joon-ho's _The Host_ is truly a remarkable movie, never really seen anything like it. We all know how great Evans can be, and Swinton (_Constantine, We Need To Talk About Kevin_) and Bell (_King Kong, The Adeventures Of Tintin_) are both at the top of their games right now. 

Chan-wook is producing through Moho Films. Production is expected to start in March, though no distribution is yet in place.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2012)

^^^^ Looks very interesting.

Did you see "Haywire" yet? You said you were going to see the Underworld sequel first?



Gregzs said:


> New Poster For CHRONICLE Gives Everyone The Middle Finger
> 
> *New Poster For CHRONICLE Gives Everyone The Middle Finger *
> 
> ...



I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2012)

And now this news from _Back in the Day..._





YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2012)

Octavia Spencer Joins The Cast Of SNOW PIERCER

*Octavia Spencer Joins The Cast Of SNOW PIERCER *






 The recent Oscar nominee is the latest to join Bong Joon-Ho's upcoming indie/sci fi flick, which is loosely based on the French graphic novel _Le Transperceneige_.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 3, 2012)

Has the zombie apocalypse happened yet? I just noticed how ugly everybody in my neighborhood is and how they all seem to stare at my juicy dome piece. I'm gonna go load my shotgun just in case.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 3, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Has the zombie apocalypse happened yet? I just noticed how ugly everybody in my neighborhood is and how they all seem to stare at my juicy dome piece. I'm gonna go load my shotgun just in case.



Yup! Alaska has been minutely infected! 






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll stick to instant. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/08/d...ostly.html?_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=tha210


----------



## Curt James (Feb 8, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> I'll stick to instant.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/08/d...ostly.html?_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=tha210



I know, right? McDonald's any size for a buck. lol

And, YEAH! Feeling the *Zombie Love!*


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I know, right? McDonald's any size for a buck. lol
> 
> And, YEAH! Feeling the *Zombie Love!*


*
ZOMBIES FTW!!!*







YouTube Video












MILA is so hot


----------



## ciulloboe (Feb 10, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


>


what a beatiful place.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter






YouTube Video


----------



## hulklion (Feb 15, 2012)

haha,interesting videos.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2012)

Michael Fassbender To Play "Cuchulain" In IRISH MYTHS


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> I watched the pilot for the series Lost Girl. It gave me the line of the night: "You can control people by touch. And not in a creepy handjob way. That is awesome!"



Whoever the main chic is on the show is hot as shit. Alot of lesbian undertones as well...


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2012)

‘Growing Up Gotti’ Boys Returning for New Reality TV Series | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2012)

Amazing Earth - Info | Facebook

everyone with facebook should add this page. you won't regret it. awesomeness every day.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2012)

"Maybe the dingo ate your baby."

Australia asks _ again: Did a dingo kill the baby? | General Headlines | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> Whoever the main chic is on the show is hot as shit. Alot of lesbian undertones as well...


 
Not that there's anything wrong with that. All of the people she touches are hot in some way too.

One of the "fae" in tonight's episodes I had never heard of. The writers are digging deep into the myths and legends of all cultures.

Aswang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2012)

Some people do not take rejection well.

Cops arrest man in horrific New Jersey hit-and-run murder - NYPOST.com=


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> YouTube Video


 

Noooo!

BLEACH Live-Action Movie Gets A Producer And Writer, Project Finally Moving Forward!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2012)

Xena is still tough:

'Spartacus' actress Lucy Lawless climbs oil-drilling ship | News Briefs | EW.com


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2012)

Former WWE Star CHYNA To Play SHE-HULK


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Former WWE Star CHYNA To Play SHE-HULK



A She-Hulk _porno? _

Can they _do _that? lol I mean, I'd think that's something Marvel would *never *authorize. Wtf?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

*UPDATE: New THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN Promo Image*

Nothing particularly exciting here, but check out a new "extreme close-up" promo pic for Marc Webb's upcoming reboot. 

Given what we have seen of The Amazing Spider-Man, already this isn't exactly ground breaking, but a new pic is a new pic. Who gets tired of looking at Spidey?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't remember the name of the Villan who was a crocodile, but maybe that background, that kind of looks like scales, could be a hint to that?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2012)

TRAINSPOTTING Actor Ewen Bremner Joins The Cast Of SNOW PIERCER


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2012)

Curt James said:


> A She-Hulk _porno? _
> 
> Can they _do _that? lol I mean, I'd think that's something Marvel would *never *authorize. Wtf?


 
I guess Marvel wouldn't. The porno producers will probably change some things enough so they don't get sued for copyright infringement.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 1, 2012)

Did someone say something about not taking rejection well....







YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2012)

Davy Jones obit

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/01/a...-dies-at-66.html?nl=todaysheadlines&emc=tha28


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2012)

Tim Burton's Frankenweenie

First Trailer For Tim Burton's FRANKENWEENIE


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 2, 2012)

Chevy Volt commercial..? 

LiveLeak.com - Obama - Volt 2012


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2012)

Fitness big business.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/04/b...rk-out.html?_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=tha25


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2012)

Another CBM For THE ROCK; He Joins Graphic Novel Adap CIUDAD


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2012)

*Smart fabric makers illuminate future energy options*


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2012)

Lenny Dykstra gets 3 years in Calif. prison | Comcast


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Did someone say something about not taking rejection well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did the officer throw the guy's license on the ground  or take it with him? that's definitely not a safe situation. the cop needs to be let go.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> did the officer throw the guy's license on the ground  or take it with him? that's definitely not a safe situation. the cop needs to be let go.



I think he just let it fall to the floor. But that guy needs to lay off the energy shots, or he had way too much caffeine. 

Either way, that dirty harry wannabe carries a loaded weapon...scary!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

ok in another story i just read the ground was referred to as "the floor" is that a southern thing or something? 

i have never personally seen any cop act that way and i would have been scared for my life. 
it's cool these vids make it online so the behavior cannot be denied. scary shit.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2012)

lol The cop does have a gun, but the citizen actually had the nerve to ask for his license back. 

Guess he either wasn't scared or wasn't thinking that the cop might just start firing into his vehicle.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

if by floor the cop dropped it on the floor of the car he could say the guy was reaching for something so he shot him...


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2012)

Fender Musical Instruments Soon To IPO… Rock On (FNDR) - 24/7 Wall St.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2012)

Noooo!

The Love Boat is No Longer Making Another Run, Sold For Scrap | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2012)

Now this is skydiving. Going from above and through it.

Man jumps from edge of space | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> lol The cop does have a gun, but the citizen actually had the nerve to ask for his license back.
> 
> Guess he either wasn't scared or wasn't thinking that the cop might just start firing into his vehicle.



Maybe that bag of weed was really his and he was just too stoned to realize what he was saying. lol


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2012)

I think the mother should be compensated for the screw-up. A warrant was never issued and no one tried to fix it.

Texas Authorities Believe They Found Boy Kidnapped in 2004 | Fox News Insider


----------



## Watson (Mar 18, 2012)

i was wearing my wifes underwear on my head last night while i was doing the chore,
now i cant find them and shes nagging me, i checked my ass crack, and hers, any ideas? where have u all lost a pair before?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that. All of the people she touches are hot in some way too.
> 
> One of the "fae" in tonight's episodes I had never heard of. The writers are digging deep into the myths and legends of all cultures.
> 
> Aswang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Some types of Succubus: Lilin, Rusalka, Yuki-onna:

Yuki-onna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bleach made more sense suddenly.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Gregzs said:


>



I dig me some Edgar Allan Poe.

As a matter of fact, I played golf with Poe's great, great, great grandson. The guy was 14 yrs. old and was a damn phenom. 

14, and every drive went well over 300 yds...And he gave me some great tips, too.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Shakespeare Smoked Marijuana! - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2012)

Moe Howard on Mike douglas part 5 - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me06E73qQ9g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvdvwDK7HtM


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_METTgPnSWY&feature=relmfu


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2012)

Moe Howard on Mike douglas Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2012)

Moe Howard on Mike douglas Part 3 - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2012)

Moe Howard on Mike douglas Part 4 - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2012)

They're all embedding disabled! GDI! 

Love the Stooges.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> They're all embedding disabled! GDI!
> 
> Love the Stooges.



That's too bad, Curt.

But to honor the stooges, Id thought I'd tell you a joke Moe once told...

"So a man is out on a golf course one day, he walks up to a concession stand and notices a sign and a young attractive cart girl...

HOT DOGS - $2

HAMBURGERS - $3

SODA - $1

HAND JOBS - $50

He then goes over to girl behind the counter and says "Excuse me, miss? Are you the one that gives the hand jobs?"

She looks at him, smiles, and says "Yes."

He quickly replies "Well wash your fucking hands, I want a hamburger."


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2012)

Japanese trawler found adrift off Canada coast | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2012)

A male Susan Boyle

http://xfinity.comcast.net/video/singer-dubbed-a-male-susan-boyle/2215667391/Comcast/2215361404/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 27, 2012)

Gregzs said:


>



I've never seen one episode of this show, but that video was highly entertaining.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2012)

TCM aired Forbidden Planet a couple weeks ago. Even though I've seen it plenty of times I watch it when I find it is on. May he rip.


Warren Stevens, 'Forbidden Planet' actor, has died | Comcast


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2012)

Gregzs said:


>



Definitely want to see this. 



IronAddict said:


> I dig me some Edgar Allan Poe.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I played golf with *Poe's great, great, great grandson. The guy was 14 yrs. old and was a damn phenom.
> 
> 14, and every drive went well over 300 yds...And he gave me some great tips, too.*



Very cool!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> TCM aired Forbidden Planet a couple weeks ago. Even though I've seen it plenty of times I watch it when I find it is on. May he rip.
> 
> 
> *Warren Stevens, 'Forbidden Planet' actor, has died | Comcast*


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2012)

The Borgias season 2 starts Sunday night but...

SHOWTIME - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2012)

X-MEN: FIRST CLASS Sequel To Film In January


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2012)

^^^^ Good! I enjoyed First Class. Looking forward to the sequel!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2012)

KingLouie said:


> *What's your summer cycle?*


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2012)

^^^^ Actually, taking a hard look at *Halo Extreme*.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2012)

New MASTERS OF THE UNIVERSE Documentary Recalls Challenges Of Making Live-Action He-Man


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2012)

A Day in the Life of a Financial Advisor | Xtranormal


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2012)

It is as though the people around them could not see this coming.

En route to Tribeca, 2 Cuban actors go missing | Comcast


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2012)

Thought about where to place this video... Sports? Natural Bodybuilding? Anabolic Zone?

Couldn't decide.

Alistair Overeem & Steroids : My Take On It !!! - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2012)

First Official Images From Quentin Tarantino's DJANGO UNCHAINED


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2012)

The comments under the article nearly killed me. 

"Husband: Finish the job cheetah."

Woman Attacked By Cheetahs While Husband Snaps Photos | Fox News Insider


----------



## IronAddict (May 9, 2012)

Watch an episode of Bongs Gone Wild. I'm on the lookout for that Tommy gun bong at 20 secs into the video.


BIG INDUSTRY SHOW & GALLERIA LIVE : THE EXHIBITION - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Haven't you seen Pumping Iron? Arnold skipped his father's funeral. No time for that stuff when you're getting swole brah.
> 
> ...*I think he was lying about that at the time, actually.* Just pin a large dosage of Test E and you'll be fine.



Around thirty seconds in Arnold states, "It never happened. My father never died before any competition. He died 3 months after a competition in 1972."

MY LORD Arnold Schwarzenegger's Raw Iron - The Making Of Pumping Iron Part 7 - YouTube


----------



## teezhay (May 12, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Around thirty seconds in Arnold states, "It never happened. My father never died before any competition. He died 3 months after a competition in 1972."
> 
> MY LORD Arnold Schwarzenegger's Raw Iron - The Making Of Pumping Iron Part 7 - YouTube



Next you'll be trying to tell me that Arnold lied about only using AAS while cutting down, too. I refuse to believe any of this!


----------



## maniclion (May 12, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> The comments under the article nearly killed me.
> 
> "Husband: Finish the job cheetah."
> 
> Woman Attacked By Cheetahs While Husband Snaps Photos | Fox News Insider



The little girl probably took off running and squealing with excitement after petting the cheetah and triggered the predatory instinct to chase her down.  Just like George Adamson when he was old and hurt his leg and started limping and one of his lions attacked him.  They shouldn't let anyone in with those predators, but especially children who are prone to get excited and take off running.  Those are the rules, don't run, don't make sudden movements, don't turn your back or appear weak or injured.


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2012)

Toonami is back but what does it mean??


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2012)

[h=1]Aliens, Your Weapons Are Utterly Useless Against Our Rogues[/h]Battleship NY Times review

By NEIL GENZLINGER

                    You would think that after intercepting broadcasts of science-fiction movies for decades, extraterrestrials would know that if they want to conquer us Earthlings they need to take out our lovably rebellious rogues and our unexpectedly heroic nerds.        
                    Certainly the makers of “Battleship,” a cacophonous new special-effects extravaganza inspired (sort of) by a game youngsters once played with pencils and graph paper, have studied those old movies. You can tell because they seem to have borrowed rather a lot from them.        
“Battleship,” the latest filmmaking project of the Hasbro toy company, has a plot as unambitious as a macaroni dinner, familiar and easy to eat and not particularly nutritious. It is likely to remind you variously of “Independence Day,” “Armageddon,” “War of the Worlds” and assorted other space-based yarns. Which of course means there’s never much doubt about how it will end.        
                    The United States Navy is conducting training exercises along with allies off Hawaii when unfriendly visitors come calling in gigantic spacecraft that land in the ocean. The naval weaponry seems hopelessly inadequate to the task of defending against the invaders. But, hallelujah, a rule-breaking junior officer (Taylor Kitsch) and an admiral’s daughter (Brooklyn Decker) and several other makeshift heroes have greatness thrust upon them and eventually find ways to overcome the seemingly invincible. Even Rihanna, playing a petty officer who handles the big guns, helps out (and she’s just fine in the rather generic role).        
                    No one who goes to this movie, directed by Peter Berg, is likely to care about the lack of finesse in the script and the acting, but a little bit more effort in either area would have made this a much better film. Most of the roles seem underplayed. Heck, if you’re going to build your story around that rogue cliché, your main guy needs to be pretty roguish. Mr. Kitsch is too bland to be memorable, a description that also applies to Liam Neeson as the not-crusty-enough admiral and most of the secondary members of the world-saving crew. They include Jesse Plemons, who was so appealing in “Friday Night Lights” on TV but here comes across as annoying.        
                    If borrowed plots and lazily constructed characters weren’t enough, the film also indulges in shameless button-pushing, with greatest-generation homages and shout-outs to injured veterans of more recent wars. It all builds to a plot twist near the end that is improbable even for a science-fiction tale. If you find this absurd turn of events stirring, then this movie is for you. But you might instead end up giggling, which does not appear to be what the filmmakers were going for.        
                    What does any of this have to do with the game Battleship? You remember Battleship: the sink-or-be-sunk contest involving ships on a grid, played at first on paper, then as a board game and more recently on video screens. For most of its length this film bears no resemblance to the game, but eventually a moderately ingenious way is found for the fight against the aliens to at least suggest the old you-sunk-my-battleship war of wits. It’s a nice touch in a movie that doesn’t have many of them but will make millions of dollars anyway.        
_“Battleship” is rated PG-13 (Parents strongly cautioned). Because even against space aliens, war is hell._


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2012)

Why Mark Zuckerberg needs a prenup - CBS News


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2012)

[h=1]*Gerard Butler: the Good, the Bad and the Cannes*[/h]Gerard Butler: the Good, the Bad and the Cannes - YouTube

Actor Gerard Butler on coping with Cannes and playing soccer in his new movie. (May 22)


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2012)

Spinal Tap Funnyman Michael McKean Hit by Car | Comcast


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2012)

Beetlejuice 01 Critter Sitters part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Spinal Tap Funnyman Michael McKean Hit by Car | Comcast



I've never seen Spinal Tap. When I think of Michael McKean, I think of Lenny Kosnowski.


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2012)

I had forgotten about Laverne & Shirley. I wonder what became of the guy who played Squiggy?


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> I had forgotten about Laverne & Shirley. I wonder what became of the guy who played Squiggy?



Believe he's doing cartoon voice work.

But there's nothing listed on his IMDb page since 2009. 

*David L. Lander - IMDb*


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2012)

I always thought this was a case that would never be solved. 

NJ man charged with murdering NY boy Patz in 1979 | US National Headlines | Comcast


----------



## Curt James (May 26, 2012)

^^^^ Article said they were retracing garbage truck routes from the seventies at the thought of searching for the body.


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Article said they were retracing garbage truck routes from the seventies at the thought of searching for the body.



I don't see why that would work. Even if the truck wasn't routed to an incinerator facility, the garbage picked up that day is buried in a landfill under decades of more stuff. It is possible that locations that are no longer used like the landfill on Staten Island might be it. There is a park on top of that one now.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

Prince presenting Halle Berry - 42nd NAACP Image Awards (2011.03.04) - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2012)

Venus set for rare solar pass | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

^^^^ Very cool. Was not aware of that at all.

_Or forgot._


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2012)

'Family Feud' TV host Richard Dawson dies at 79 | Comcast


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2012)

^^^^ Very sad.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2012)

The EZ Show Walk the talk with Doug Jones (Talk Show) - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Very cool. Was not aware of that at all.
> 
> _Or forgot._



The next one is in December 2017.

Venus on the move | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2012)

The Last Leg of the Space Shuttle's Journey to Manhattan - NYTimes.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2012)

Ray Bradbury, author of 'Fahrenheit 451,' dies | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2012)

Ouch. The only material I have from this band before 1975 is Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac compilation.

Former Fleetwood Mac member Bob Welch found dead | Music | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2012)

This is what happens when the little people get pissed off. Little People vs. Snow White: Life's Too Short Star Calls Dwarf Casting "Inexcusable" | Comcast

Peter Jackson did do similar in Lord of the Rings. However people of all sizes were employed for different scenes to make up the hobbits and dwarves.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2012)

Harmon on 'Rizzoli and Isles' Friend Feud - YouTube

Angie Harmon talks about 'Rizzoli and Isles' characters Jane and Maura patching things up after their feud in the season premiere. (June 11)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> "Maybe the dingo ate your baby."
> 
> Australia asks _ again: Did a dingo kill the baby? | General Headlines | Comcast



Looks like it did:

Dingo did take baby in 1980 disappearance of Australian baby, coroner says | NJ.com

Decades of speculation over whether a dingo dog took a baby who disappeared in Australia 32 years ago ended today with a startling revelation:
A dingo actually did take 9-week-old Azaria Chamberlain, according to a new coroner's report.
Chamberlain vanished from a campsite in the Australian Outback in 1980 ??? sparking a notorious case in which her mother was convicted and later cleared of murder. 
The mother, Lindy Chamberlain-Creighton, has always maintained that a wild dog took her. 
Chamberlain-Creighton and her ex-husband, Michael Chamberlain, welled with tears as the findings of the fourth inquest into the disappearance of their daughter, were announced in Australian court today.
"We are relieved and delighted to come to the end of this saga," Chamberlain-Creighton told the media today. 
The case has become notorious over the last three decades. It was turned into a 1988 film called "A Cry In The Dark," in which Bernardsville native Meryl Streep portrayed the mother, earning an Oscar nomination.
"Seinfeld" also referenced the case in a 1991 episode in which Elaine says, "Maybe the dingo ate your baby."
Many Australians initially did not believe that a dingo was strong enough to take away the baby. Public opinion sway harshly against the couple; some even spat on Chamberlain-Creighton and howled like a dingoes outside her house.
No similar dingo attack had been documented at the time, but in recent years the wild dogs have been blamed for three fatal attacks on children.
"No longer will Australia be able to say that dingoes are not dangerous and only attack if provoked," Chamberlain-Creighton said before leaving the court with her ex-husband and their three surviving children to collect Azaria's death certificate, which states the newly confirmed cause of death.
"We live in a beautiful country, but it is dangerous and we would ask all Australians to beware of this and take appropriate precautions," Chamberlain-Creighton said.
Coroner Elizabeth Morris said she "satisfied that the evidence is sufficiently adequate, clear, cogent and exact and that the evidence excludes all other reasonable possibilities" than that the baby was taken by one or more dingoes.
The findings mirror those of the first coroner's inquest in 1981, which found that a dingo took Azaria. But that inquest found that somebody had later interfered with Azaria's clothing, which was later found relatively unscathed in the desert.
A second coroner's inquest ended with Chamberlain-Creighton being charged with murder and Michael Chamberlain being charged with being an accessory after the fact. Chamberlain-Creighton, accused of slashing her daughter's throat with nail scissors and making it look like a dingo attack, was sentenced to life in prison with hard labor.
She was three years into her sentence, after evidence was found that backed up her version of events: the baby's jacket, found near a dingo den, which helped explain the condition of the rest of the baby's clothing. A Royal Commission, the highest form of investigation in Australia, debunked much of the forensic evidence used at trial and her conviction was overturned.
A third inquest could not determine the cause of death.
The fourth inquest heard new evidence of dingo attacks, including three fatal attacks on children since the third inquest.
Morris noted that dingo experts disagree on whether a dingo could have removed the clothing so neatly and without causing more damage.
"It would have been very difficult for a dingo to have removed Azaria from her clothing without causing more damage than what was observed on it, however it would have been possible for it to have done so," she said.
"I think it is likely that a dingo would have left the clothing more scattered, but it might not have done so," she added.
_The Associated Press contributed to this report._


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2012)

I would prefer toll-less.

Garden State Parkway tolls could be cashless by next summer | NJ.com

Motorists might not need change to travel the Garden State Parkway.
Officials are exploring whether to switch to a cashless toll collection system as early as next summer.
The New Jersey Turnpike Authority has a contract with the toll collectors' unions to eliminate the jobs by July 2013. The agency could hire a private company to collect the tolls or go cashless.
Under the cashless systems, motorists pay with E-ZPass or a photo is taken of their license plates and they get billed in the mail.
Turnpike Authority deputy executive director John O'Hern tells The Record of North Jersey newspaper officials are looking at the Parkway first because it has fewer commercial and out-of-state motorists than the Turnpike. O'Hern says there's concern about collecting payments from non-New Jersey residents.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2012)

If the surgeons fail to re-attach his hand the captain can always get a hook hand.

Alligator bites off airboat captain's hand in Fla. | US National Headlines | Comcast

EVERGLADES CITY, Fla. — Wildlife officials say an alligator has bitten the hand off an airboat captain in southwest Florida.
Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission officials say wildlife officers tracked and euthanized the alligator after the attack Tuesday afternoon in Everglades City.
Commission spokeswoman Carli Segelson tells the Naples Daily News (Gator bites off hand of Everglades airboat captain » Naples Daily News) the hand was pulled from the alligator's stomach and taken to the hospital where the captain was being treated.
No additional details about the attack were immediately available. It was unclear if anyone else was in the boat.
The commission identified the captain as 63-year-old Wallace Weatherholt of Captain Doug's Everglades Tours..


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2012)

4 pending bills that could change the NJ employment landscape - The Employer Handbook Blog

One of my favorite reads on NJ employment law is Ogletree Deakins's New Jersey eAuthority. The June 2012 issue highlights several pieces of legislation now pending in NJ of which employers should take note. I've summarized four of them after the jump...
* * *​


*Severance yes, unemployment compensation no*. On May 10, 2012, the NJ Assembly introduced this bill that would disqualify individuals for unemployment benefits due to receipt of certain severance payments. As I blogged earlier this year, PA law already addresses this issue.
*Minimum wage going up*. On May 24, the NJ Assembly passed this bill to increase the state minimum wage rate to $8.50 per hour, with annual adjustments based on CPI increases. The NJ Senate received this bill on May 31,  and it has been referred to the Senate Budget and Appropriations Committee.
*New notice requirements under the NJ Family Leave Act*. On June 4, the Senate introduced a bill that would require employers and health care providers to disseminate additional information regarding temporary disability leave benefits.
*Lilly Ledbetter coming to NJ.* June 7, the Senate Committee read, for the second time, this bill that provides that a discriminatory compensation decision or other practice occurs each time compensation is paid pursuant to a discriminatory compensation decision or other practice. Put simply, the Lilly Ledbetter Fair Pay Act may be coming to New Jersey.

NJ employers will want to stay abreast of the latest developments concerning all of this pending legislation.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> If the surgeons fail to re-attach his hand the captain can always get a hook hand.
> 
> Alligator bites off airboat captain's hand in Fla. | US National Headlines | Comcast
> 
> ...



That's a pretty kickass name.

Bet he'd look wicked with the hook, but I certainly hope a reattachment surgery is possible and successful.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2012)

From the one link:



> The TV station on Tuesday *showed video footage of a Captain Doug’s airboat captain taunting an alligator with food during a tour* last week, although it was *not clear if it was the same employee.* Efforts to reach Captain Doug’s for comment were unsuccessful Tuesday.



If the guy was _taunting _the alligator then...


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2012)

NASA

Voyager nearing the edge of solar system.


----------



## SFW (Jun 20, 2012)

Ultimate Dog Tease - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/20/u...?_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20120620
June 19, 2012

[h=1]Venice Beach Bodybuilders Fear Google Is Kicking Sand at Them[/h][h=6]By ADAM NAGOURNEY and IAN LOVETT[/h]LOS ANGELES — This city’s boardwalk community of Venice has long celebrated its seediness, accepting — embracing, really — the kind of sensory assaults that would faze more conventional places: beachfront bodybuilders, ragamuffin street vendors, tattoo artists, Hare Krishna chanters, skateboarders, drug dealers, gangs, homeless encampments, rowdy tourists, film crews and, more recently, a colony of medical marijuana dispensaries.        
But Venice might have met its match in what many see as its most unsettling threat yet: Google.        
“As soon as I walked in, they said: ‘You heard about Google? Why don’t you have your staff look into this?’ ” former Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger, who began his professional career as a bodybuilder here 44 years ago, said after he emerged from a throng of worried muscle-bound admirers at Gold’s Gym. “It’s this conspiracy theory: ‘Google is coming! They are going to take over and wipe out our bodybuilding.’ ”        
In November, Google moved an army of sales and technology employees into 100,000 square feet in two Venice buildings. It is negotiating leases on another 100,000 square feet, according to real estate agents. That includes the 31,000-square-foot expanse that is Gold’s Gym, the very bodybuilding symbol of Venice, if not the universe, where Mr. Schwarzenegger stopped by the other morning.        
No matter that Google officials said they had no plans to displace the fabled gym. Although a spokesman, Jordan Newman, said, “We’re not taking over Gold’s,” the company’s reluctance to talk about its long-term ambition for Venice, or why it would want anything to do with the Gold’s building, has stirred a storm of speculation and anxiety.        
“They’ll buy it, they’ll kick us out, and we’ll have to relocate,” said Jerry Martin, a bodybuilder standing in front of the gym.        
Nathanial Moon, bulging with muscles, called it “the ultimate revenge of the nerds, the greatest way of getting back at all the guys that stuffed people from Google into lockers from high school and stole all their prom dates. And you can’t fight against Google, because they’ve got billions of dollars.”        
“But,” he added, “I love their search engine.”        
People are even beginning to refer to Venice — the Venice of movies, surfing and Muscle Beach — as Silicon Beach. That may sound like progress to some, but not to those along the boardwalk, where a synagogue shares the same strip of sidewalk with a freak show advertising a two-headed turtle.        
“I don’t want to see Venice look like Santa Monica,” said DeAlphria Tarver, 26, who was selling handmade hats on a boardwalk crammed with vendors, stragglers and skateboarders as homeless people slept on the adjacent grass. Google, she said, will “want it to look a lot more polished, and not hippielike.”        
Mr. Schwarzenegger said that the community was “freaking out” and that he appreciated why. “Google has bought everything in Venice that is available,” said the former governor, who has been buying and selling buildings here for close to 30 years.        
But he welcomes Google as a neighbor and said the fears that it would turn Venice into a sanitized Silicon Valley on the Pacific were exaggerated. “This is the mecca of bodybuilding,” he said. “They will never leave.”        
Mr. Schwarzenegger may well be Venice’s biggest fan, as he demonstrated during a two-hour tour of the place he came to as an aspiring bodybuilder and where he still keeps his office. Unabashedly nostalgic, he pointed out the fading remains of the sign on an old Gold’s Gym building; the wall outside the onetime home of Rudolph Valentino that he built as a bricklayer; and the outdoor gym at Muscle Beach, where he happily posed for pictures. (“Excuse me, are you the Terminator?” one boy asked nervously.)        
Even as governor, Mr. Schwarzenegger preferred to greet out-of-town visitors at his private office, arguing that Venice presented a better face of California than, say, Sacramento. And most weekends, when he is not acting in movies, he comes here from his Brentwood estate for a bicycle ride down the boardwalk. Or tries to.        
“There are days when we can’t get through,” he said. “It’s wild, because the homeless wake up in the morning when you get there. They are there with their bags. They are coming out of holes and places. And you smell the incense. The touch of the ’60s is all there, and all the street vendors are coming out.”        
“This place is insane,” he said. “You never have to smoke a joint in Venice. You just go on a bicycle ride in the morning, you just inhale, and you live off everyone else.”        
He stopped to point out where he and Jack LaLanne had worked out, as what could have been a younger version of the governor whacked a punching bag by the beach. “You can see the way it’s built up,” he said. “The grass. The bathrooms. None of that was here. Some people think it’s lost personality. I don’t think it’s lost personality.”        
Venice today is hardly like the community Mr. Schwarzenegger found when he first arrived, drawn by a promise of “nice buildings and hotels, kind of like a French Riviera type of look,” he said. “But when I got here, it was totally like a dump. It was dreadful.”        
As recently as early 2006, it was still regarded as dangerous. Drug dealers could be found at all hours at Oakwood Park. Prostitutes roamed the surrounding streets wearing bright-red heels and leopard-print miniskirts. Crack cocaine addicts, their faces welted with sores, staggered along sidewalks that were broken or littered with trash.        
But a crackdown by the Los Angeles Police Department helped transform Venice, as officers aided by helicopters swept out drug dealers and gangs. Abbot Kinney Boulevard, once just another forlorn Venice street, was named “The Coolest Block in America” by GQ magazine in its Style Bible this spring. There are plans to build a 720-foot-long zip line over the boardwalk.        
Mr. Newman said Google had no desire to pick a fight with the bodybuilders. But the bodybuilders were not buying that. “If you don’t want the building, leave it alone,” said Big Will Harris.        
In truth, Google may not be the only culprit here. The old World Gym at the top of Abbot Kinney, the place that was Mr. Schwarzenegger’s gym, has been bought. World’s is gone, and the space is being transformed into high-end shops and offices. The new owner and future tenant?        
Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2012)

"Halloween" actor Richard Lynch dies aged 76 | Comcast

"Halloween" actor Richard Lynch dies aged 76

LOS ANGELES — "Halloween" actor Richard Lynch, who became a staple in horror and science-fiction movies with his scarred facial features, has died at age 76, his spokesman said on Wednesday.
Lynch's representative, Mike Baronas, told Reuters that Lynch's body was discovered by one of the actor's friends, who had stopped by Lynch's house in Palm Springs, California, after not hearing from him in days. She found the door open and Lynch lying on the kitchen floor, "cold and lifeless."
Baronas said no investigation is being held into the death of the actor and his body was sent directly to a funeral home.
Lynch, who was born in New York City in 1936, made his name playing villainous characters in movies such as 1973's "Scarecrow," 1988's "Little Nikita" and 2007's installment of the "Halloween" horror franchise, directed by Rob Zombie.
Lynch also appeared in numerous television series in his five-decade career, most notably the sci-fi series "Battlestar Galactica" and "Galactica 1980."
Lynch's face was permanently scarred in 1967 when he took the drug LSD and set himself on fire, something he spoke openly about in the documentary film "LSD: The Trip to Where?"
Zombie paid his respects to Lynch on his Facebook page on Wednesday, saying "Richard was great to work with and really gave it his all. I will never forget the way he scared ... the kid actors in 'Halloween.'"
Lynch's last role was in Zombie's upcoming film "The Lords of Salem," which is due to be released later this year.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2012)

Top Five Best Movie Twist Endings - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2012)

Kirk Douglas was a guest on Bill Maher's show on HBO this week. 

American gladiator: At 95, Kirk Douglas won't quit, and never has | NJ.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2012)

"But wait, there's more!"

Barry Becher, of Ginsu knives fame, has died | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2012)

Chestnut wins 6th straight title, downs 68 dogs | General Headlines | Comcast

NEW YORK ? Joey Chestnut won his sixth straight Fourth of July hot dog-eating contest at Coney Island, downing 68 dogs and buns on Wednesday to tie his personal best in a sweaty, gag-inducing spectacle.
Last year, the 28-year-old San Jose, Calif., man nicknamed "Jaws" won with 62 hot dogs. He bested his main rival this year by 16 dogs, scarfing down all 68 in 10 minutes in the sweltering summer heat to take home $10,000 and the mustard yellow belt.

"I feel good, it was a great win," Chestnut said after the contest, adding he wished he could have eaten a record number of hot dogs for the audience. "I tried my best. I'm looking forward to next year already."
Second place went to Tim Janus of New York with 52 hot dogs, who received $5,000. Third place went to Patrick Bertoletti of Chicago with 51, who won $2,500.

Chestnut was neck-and-neck with competitors during the first half of the contest, but he pulled ahead in the remaining minutes, choking down dog after dog, while other competitors slowed as the clock wound down.
"I'm happy to come out with the win," he said.

Sonya Thomas, of Alexandria, Va., downed 45 hot dogs to win the women's competition. She reached her goal of eating 45 in the time limit ? her age ? and took home her own pink champion's belt and $10,000.

Thomas, known as the "Black Widow" of competitive eating, won last year as well, the first time a separate contest was held for women. Juliet Lee, of Germantown, Md., took second place with 33 and won $5,000. Lee also won second place last year. Third place went to Michelle Lesco, of Tuscon, Ariz., who received $2,500 for downing 25 1/2.

Thomas said she started to feel sick while eating but kept pushing so she could win the title.
"There is a limit so I have to fight," she said.

Thomas said next year she's going to beat her record again and eat 46.
"Because I'm going to be 46 next year," she said.

The Nathan's Famous Fourth of July International Hot Dog Eating Contest has been a city tradition for 97 years. Tens of thousands of spectators gather to gawk as contestants shimmy, slither and bounce as they dip hot dogs in water and cram them down their throats.

For some, it's a painful reminder of excess ? especially as the U.S. battles a growing obesity problem. The American Medical Association opposes competitive eating, saying it's harmful to the human body. But the competitive eaters are quite trim. Chestnut is more than 6 feet tall and a muscly 210 pounds, and Thomas, who is 5-foot-5, weighed in at barely 100 pounds.

Hot dogs, though, aren't the healthiest of choices. In addition to beef, they include salt and various food additives. Chestnut's total dog count was equal to more than 20,000 calories. This year, the animal rights group Mercy For Animals staged a protest against eating meat, with signs that read "Choose Vegetarian."

Chestnut is now tied with his former rival, Takeru Kobayashi, for consecutive wins. The slim Japanese champ held the record for hot dog eating from 2001 to 2007, when he was unseated by Chestnut.
But two years ago, after refusing to sign an exclusive contract with Major League Eating, the food equivalent of the NFL, he was banned from competition. He showed up anyway, wearing a T-shirt that said "Free Kobi," rushed the stage and was arrested, but charges were later dropped.

Last year, the Japanese native nicknamed the "Tsunami" held an unofficial contest from a rooftop on ritzy Fifth Avenue, eating near a giant plasma TV airing the official competition live.
Kobayashi competed in a different eating contest on Wednesday.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2012)

Speaking of hot dogs...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2012)

Ron Perlman Returns As Hellboy To Make A Young Boy's "Make-A-Wish" Come True

Here's a lovely story for you! While fans would love to see Ron Perlman return to the big screen as Hellboy, he has once again donned the make-up and prosthetics to make a child's wish come true.

In the past three weeks, Spectral Motion has been honored to host two wonderful Make-A-Wish children, Caleb and Zachary. Zachary loved his visit for two very special reasons. It was Zachary's wish to meet Hellboy and also to become Hellboy. When the Make-A-Wish Foundation contacted Spectral Motion with this request, Mike thought it would be fantastic to have Ron Perlman reprise his role for the day. Ron loved the idea and donned the makeup once more (with the assistance of Lufeng Qu and Eden Elizalde) and also ordered a Hellboy sized meal of burgers, shakes, and fries for Zachary and his family and the entire Spectral crew to enjoy. Later in the day, Zachary was transformed into Hellboy with the assistance of makeup artists Lufeng Qu and Neil Winn. Both of the Make-A-Wish days were a complete thrill for the families of the children, as well as for the crew at Spectral Motion!​


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^^ That is heartwarming. Thanks for all your posts, man.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> "Halloween" actor Richard Lynch dies aged 76 | Comcast
> 
> "Halloween" actor Richard Lynch dies aged 76
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)

Shocking Video Shows Enormous Explosion After Ohio Ethanol Train Derails | Fox News Insider


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/13/o...?_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20120713

[h=1]Why Our Elites Stink[/h][h=6]By DAVID BROOKS[/h]Through most of the 19th and 20th centuries, the Protestant Establishment sat atop the American power structure. A relatively small network of white Protestant men dominated the universities, the world of finance, the local country clubs and even high government service.        

Over the past half?century, a more diverse and meritocratic elite has replaced the Protestant Establishment. People are more likely to rise on the basis of grades, test scores, effort and performance.        

Yet, as this meritocratic elite has taken over institutions, trust in them has plummeted. It?s not even clear that the brainy elite is doing a better job of running them than the old boys? network. Would we say that Wall Street is working better now than it did 60 years ago? Or government? The system is more just, but the outcomes are mixed. The meritocracy has not fulfilled its promise.        

Christopher Hayes of MSNBC and The Nation believes that the problem is inherent in the nature of meritocracies. In his book, ?Twilight of the Elites,? he argues that meritocratic elites may rise on the basis of grades, effort and merit, but, to preserve their status, they become corrupt. They create wildly unequal societies, and then they rig things so that few can climb the ladders behind them. Meritocracy leads to oligarchy.        

Hayes points to his own elite training ground, Hunter College High School in New York City. You have to ace an entrance exam to get in, but affluent parents send their kids to rigorous test prep centers and now few poor black and Latino students can get in.        

Baseball players get to the major leagues through merit, but then some take enhancement drugs to preserve their status. Financiers work hard to get jobs at the big banks, but then some rig the game for their own mutual benefit.        
Far from being the fairest of all systems, he concludes, the meritocracy promotes gigantic inequality and is fundamentally dysfunctional. No wonder institutional failure has been the leitmotif of our age.        

It?s a challenging argument but wrong. I?d say today?s meritocratic elites achieve and preserve their status not mainly by being corrupt but mainly by being ambitious and disciplined. They raise their kids in organized families. They spend enormous amounts of money and time on enrichment. They work much longer hours than people down the income scale, driving their kids to piano lessons and then taking part in conference calls from the waiting room.        

Phenomena like the test-prep industry are just the icing on the cake, giving some upper-middle-class applicants a slight edge over other upper-middle-class applicants. The real advantages are much deeper and more honest.        

The corruption that has now crept into the world of finance and the other professions is not endemic to meritocracy but to the specific culture of our meritocracy. The problem is that today?s meritocratic elites cannot admit to themselves that they are elites.        

Everybody thinks they are countercultural rebels, insurgents against the true establishment, which is always somewhere else. This attitude prevails in the Ivy League, in the corporate boardrooms and even at television studios where hosts from Harvard, Stanford and Brown rail against the establishment.        

As a result, today?s elite lacks the self-conscious leadership ethos that the racist, sexist and anti-Semitic old boys? network did possess. If you went to Groton a century ago, you knew you were privileged. You were taught how morally precarious privilege was and how much responsibility it entailed. You were housed in a spartan 6-foot-by-9-foot cubicle to prepare you for the rigors of leadership.        

The best of the WASP elites had a stewardship mentality, that they were temporary caretakers of institutions that would span generations. They cruelly ostracized people who did not live up to their codes of gentlemanly conduct and scrupulosity. They were insular and struggled with intimacy, but they did believe in restraint, reticence and service.        

Today?s elite is more talented and open but lacks a self-conscious leadership code. The language of meritocracy (how to succeed) has eclipsed the language of morality (how to be virtuous). Wall Street firms, for example, now hire on the basis of youth and brains, not experience and character. Most of their problems can be traced to this.        

If you read the e-mails from the Libor scandal you get the same sensation you get from reading the e-mails in so many recent scandals: these people are brats; they have no sense that they are guardians for an institution the world depends on; they have no consciousness of their larger social role.        

The difference between the Hayes view and mine is a bit like the difference between the French Revolution and the American Revolution. He wants to upend the social order. I want to keep the current social order, but I want to give it a different ethos and institutions that are more consistent with its existing ideals.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2012)

The Rise was foiled just in time...


Police kill rampaging chimp after Las Vegas escape | General Headlines | Comcast

[h=2]Police kill rampaging chimp after Las Vegas escape[/h][h=3]*By KEN RITTER and MICHELLE RINDELS, AP*
Fri Jul 13, 4:00 PM UTC[/h]Authorities say they had no choice but to kill one rampaging chimpanzee and  tranquilize another after the primates escaped a Las Vegas-area backyard and  tore through a neighborhood, pounding on cars and jumping into at least one  vehicle.
No people were hurt when the agitated animals escaped their enclosure about  10 a.m. Thursday and started running through yards and opening car doors in a  community of horse pens, palm trees and tile-roofed, landscaped homes.
Area resident David Plunkett said he saw the male chimpanzee leap on top of a  police car ? with its lights on and an officer inside ? before the animal jumped  to the ground and headed into a vacant lot.
"We tried to establish a perimeter until the experts arrived," said Officer  Marcus Martin, a Las Vegas police spokesman. "But at least for the first animal,  they couldn't get there in time."
The Las Vegas-area chimps were on the loose for about 30 minutes with police  trying to corral them before a male primate believed to weigh more than 150  pounds was shot and killed. The other chimp, a female, was shot with a  tranquilizer dart but continued to roam the area for several more minutes before  she was hit with a second dart.
She succumbed in neighbor Tony Paolone's 3-acre backyard. Martin said she was  returned to her cage shortly after noon.
"They got out, and the police did what they had to do," said Paolone, a  paving company worker who was at work during the commotion and was prevented for  a time from returning to his house while police investigated afterward.
Paolone, who keeps 12 horses on his property, said he knew the chimps lived  behind a home on his street for several years. He said he never saw them loose  and he never felt threatened.
Clark County spokesman Dan Kulin said the owner had proper permits to keep  the animals on the property in unincorporated county territory outside Las Vegas  city limits, as well as a license from the U.S. Department of Agriculture.
Martin said police were called at 10:13 a.m. and officers saw the two chimps  ambling through the neighborhood, striking cars and climbing at one point into  the driver side of an empty black sport utility vehicle and then out the  passenger side. A trainer offered the animals food and tried to lure them back  into captivity.
Police warned residents through Twitter not to leave their vehicles or homes  and to avoid the area where the "dangerous" primates were roaming free. Martin  said at least one police car was dented by the animals pounding on it.
A woman called 911 saying a large chimpanzee was on top of her car, Martin  said. She told dispatchers she had her windows rolled up and her doors  locked.
Plunkett, 36, said he was alerted to the commotion by the sound of a  helicopter. He estimated the animals to be about 4 feet tall. Adult chimps can  be as tall as 5 1/2 feet when standing upright.
Martin said police officers tried to corral the animals to await animal  control officials, but the male chimp turned toward the gathering crowd. A  veteran officer with a shotgun killed it a little before 10:45 a.m. The  officer's name wasn't immediately made public.
Plunkett said he heard three shots. Helicopter video showed the animal lying  face down in the middle of a road, surrounded by animal control trucks and  police cars.
"We have an exotic animals policy. It's to treat them as humanely as we can,"  Martin said. "But immediately you recall the woman who has no face because of a  chimp. The officer knew they were dangerous animals and he was the last line of  defense with citizens behind him."
Martin referred to a 2009 attack on a woman who was permanently blinded and  when her nose, lips, eyelids and hands were mauled by a chimp before police  killed the animal outside a home in Stamford, Conn.
Two adult chimpanzees also attacked a U.S. student last month after he  entered their enclosure at a primate sanctuary in South Africa.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 14, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Gregzs said:
> 
> 
> > "Halloween" actor Richard Lynch dies aged 76 | Comcast
> ...


----------



## maniclion (Jul 14, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> The Rise was foiled just in time...
> 
> 
> Police kill rampaging chimp after Las Vegas escape | General Headlines | Comcast
> ...



Hey lets all go stand around and watch a dangerous situation that will ultimately lead to us needing to be protected and the death of a poor caged creature who just wanted a little freedom...

And they alerted the neighborhood through Twitter?  If thats the new Emergency Broadcast System then I'm fucked.  Aren't you limited to a certain number of characters per tweet?  Is that enough to disseminate enough info?   What was it like:

#LVPD : "hey ya'll in the hood lookout monkey rampage for reals... Lol!"


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2012)

YouTube Video Shows Hannah Montana Perfume Makes Excellent Raccoon Repellent | LimeLife


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2012)

Watch Outrageous Close Call | XFINITY TV


----------



## maniclion (Jul 21, 2012)

Gregzs said:


>


I love steampunk, our futuristic styling is too plain and dull, I love the intricate detail that was put into things during the victorian era, even in buttons and doorknobs and the like.  One of my favorite color combos is crimson and brass...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

maniclion said:


> I love steampunk, our futuristic styling is too plain and dull, I love the intricate detail that was put into things during the victorian era, even in buttons and doorknobs and the like.  One of my favorite color combos is crimson and brass...



And the ladies look good dressed up! Time for some paid lovin':


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

Good Times!

‘Kid Dyn-o-mite’ Jimmie Walker Becomes a Senior Citizen | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)

THE DARK KNIGHT RISES: Christian Bale Visits Colorado Shooting Victims

Warner Bros. officials have  confirmed that _The Dark Knight Rises_ star Christian Bale (Bruce  Wayne/Batman) has visited the victims of the Aurora, Colorado movie theatre  shooting of his own accord.

The Denver  Post reports that Christian Bale has visited the victims of Thursday night's  shooting at the Medical Center of Aurora in Colorado. This was confirmed by an  assistant for Susan Fleishman, executive vice president for Warner Brothers  corporate communications. _"Mr. Bale is there as himself, not representing  Warner Brothers."_ While petitions were started to get the actor to do this  (some rather tastelessly suggesting that he appear in full costume as Batman),  the fact he has done so of his own accord and without any photo opportunities is  a VERY cool move on the actors part. Hospital personnel have apparently been  overheard saying he was talking to patients. Earlier this week, Bale released a  statement expressing his sympathies to those affected by the tragedy. _"Words  cannot express the horror that I feel. I cannot begin to truly understand the  pain and grief of the victims and their loved ones, but my heart goes out to  them."_










Christian Bale meeting with shooting victim Carey  Rottman.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2012)

I looked at the tour schedule. For some reason the closest they get to New York is Montreal at a festival.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2012)

Firefighters Rescue 900-Pound Pig From Florida Pond | Fox News Insider


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2012)

^^^^ How much bacon could you get out of a 900-pound pig?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2012)

I've had moments that I wanted to do this too.

Watch Bored Newscaster | XFINITY TV


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2012)

^^^^ lol 

Found it on YouTube.

Newscaster Faints on Live Air! (Turkey) - YouTube

One of the comments...

In sovjet russia floor﻿ hits girl.

Riffolution1 1 week ago 2


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> I looked at the tour schedule. For some reason the closest they get to New York is Montreal at a festival.



"Blood for Poppies" lyrics:

Salute the sun I've been sitting here all night long
Hauling rock over Buddha with the Longhorn
I got a hole so rip a pocket off my uniform
With the Blackwatch Boys gets your heads down
Duty calls but it is way too late I'm too far gone
Waiting for Godot hell with my pants down
Cracked the stash sent me crying in the midday sun
I miss my dog and I miss my freedom

I don't know why they are calling on the radio
They know I'm here just out of sight
I don't know why they're calling on the radio
He's by my side and I know I'm right

I hate the things I think about you when I'm all alone
I know you're tough but I've been gone for so long
I play the memories of you inside my head
So all those pictures of us burn and radiate
Watch the clouds and I'm falling, falling through the cracks
Head beats and the heart is pounding fast
Off the ground into the starry dark
Into your arms I'm falling
I'm falling I'm falling

I don't know why they are calling on the radio
They know I'm here just out of sight
I don't know why they're calling on the radio
He's by my side and I know I'm right

My brain my body's fried
I've got to stay alive
I've got to take a chance and keep on moving

I don't know why they are calling on the radio
They know I'm here just out of sight
I don't know why they're calling on the radio
He's by my side and I know I'm right

I see your light from miles away
I see your light from miles away
I see your light from miles away


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2012)

German U boat found off the coast of Massachusetts

German U-boat found off Mass. | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;HB3K5HY5RnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=HB3K5HY5RnE[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2012)

Jose Canseco files Chapter 7 bankruptcy in Nevada | Comcast

LAS VEGAS (AP) ? Former Oakland Athletics slugger Jose Canseco has filed for bankruptcy protection in Nevada.

The 1986 American League rookie of the year and 1988 league MVP with the A's is seeking asset liquidation in Chapter 7 documents filed Tuesday in U.S. Bankruptcy Court in Las Vegas.

Canseco's bankruptcy attorney, Mark Segal (SEE-gal) declined to comment Wednesday.

The bankruptcy petition says the 48-year-old Canseco lives in Las Vegas.

The filing was first reported by the Las Vegas Sun.

It lists less than $21,000 in assets and almost $1.7 million in liabilities, including more than $500,000 owed to the Internal Revenue Service.

Canseco hit 462 home runs during 16 years on eight major league teams.

He was a six-time All-Star and two-time World Series winner.

He later admitted using performance-enhancing drugs.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2012)

COSPLAY Hotties Featuring Mary Jane Watson, Star Trek & Venom


Adam Jay of  SuperHero Photography has been producing some of the finest cosplay images  over the past few years. His work has been showcased on our site numerous times.  Recently he photographed a cosplayer wearing a Venom costume made out of liquid  latex. Two of the images have been banned from Facebook for being considered by  some users as too racy. The first one you can view by clicking *here*  and the second is the first photograph you see below. I don't see what all the  hubbub is about.  

[h=1]VENOM[/h]
Cosplayer: Freddie Nova *  Photographer: Adam Jay of  SuperHero Photography


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2012)

Photo of the Day: Man Carries Arthritis-Ridden Dog Into Lake in Nightly Ritual | Fox News Insider


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2012)

Stray Dog Drags a Severely Injured Woman 100 Feet to Get Help


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)

17-foot Burmese python found with 87 eggs | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Aug 15, 2012)

Loved this series.

Firefly 10th Anniversary Panel - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Aug 15, 2012)

Kevin Smith: 2012 Comic-Con Q&A - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Aug 15, 2012)

*SModcast | Fat Man on Batman*


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2012)

Test Complete on Hypersonic Jet That Could Cross the Atlantic in an Hour | Fox News Insider


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2012)

297-lb Texas boy too big to play peewee football | General Headlines | Comcast

MESQUITE, Texas ? A suburban Dallas boy has been barred from playing peewee football because the league says he is just too big at nearly 300 pounds.
Mesquite Pee Wee Football Association President Ronnie Henderson said the rules are clear and 12-year-old Elijah Earnheart is not eligible. The 6-foot-1-inch boy exceeds the 135-pound limit for seventh-graders, and he got the bad news last Sunday when the league held its official weigh-in.
Henderson said he asked Elijah whether he was in sixth or seventh grade, then told him "no need going" any further.
Cindy Earnheart, the boy's mother, said she was incensed and Elijah was humiliated.
"They would not even let him weigh in on the scales like every single boy out there," she said. "He might be the size of a grown man but he's 12 years old and he has feelings, too."
Elijah, who describes himself as a "gentle giant" and dreams of someday playing pro football, said the turn of events was unfair.
"I'm not sad, I'm mad that I don't get to play," Elijah said. "I've been practicing for three weeks."
Henderson said three other boys were turned away that day because of safety concerns for other players.
"We've got little boys that play against him that are 85, 95 and 100 pounds," Henderson said. "We have to look out for all the kids, not just him."
Cindy Earnheart said her son was feeling self-conscious about his size until he discovered peewee football. His barber happened to coach a team, the Mesquite Vikings, and suggested the boy join. Coach Marc Wright said a passage in the rulebook seemed to indicate that youths who weigh more than 135 pounds could play, but only on the offensive or defensive line.
At his physical last month, Elijah's doctor said he weighed 297 pounds and stood 6-feet-1 1/2 inches tall. His mother said they special-ordered his helmet, shoulder pads, pants and jersey because of his size, which she said is hereditary in her family.
Elijah took the practice field, looming over boys more than half his size, and was thrilled..
When he's playing football Elijah said, "I feel energetic. I feel happy."
He practiced with the Vikings for three weeks and even took part in a scrimmage. Then came the weigh-in.
Henderson said the exception in the rulebook was meant for sixth-graders who can weigh as much as 160 pounds. He suggested Elijah play for his middle school team, but the boy doesn't have much football experience and was hoping to feel his way in peewee first.
Cindy Earnheart said barring her son was discrimination.
"No one is telling boys who are too thin or too small that they can't play football," she said. "Why tell my kid he's too big?
She added: "Isn't bigger better in football? Football is a contact sport. If you don't want your son tackled, get him off the field."


----------



## Curt James (Aug 21, 2012)

^^^^ If they have a cardiac diner then they should have a monster-sized child football league. What a shame that the kid can't play a game. Guess he can still play pick up ball.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 21, 2012)

Zo? Salda?a gives you double the action of 'Salt' for half the budget in 'Colombiana' - YouTube

Uploaded by blacktreemedia on Aug 22, 2011
[BlackTree TV - Miami, FL] Jamaal Finkley goes 1-on-1 with the new crowned female champ of action movies, Zoe Saldana, to talk about her action packed new movie 'Colombiana'.

In the action film Colombiana, Zoe Saldana plays Cataleya, a young woman who has grown up to be an assassin after witnessing the murder of her parents as a child. Turning herself into a professional killer and working for her uncle, she remains focused on her ultimate goal: to hunt down and get revenge on the people responsible for her parents' deaths.

ZOE SALDANA (Cataleya) is best known for her performance as Neytiri in James Cameron's sci-fi thriller Avatar, the highest-grossing film of all time. Avatar won the Golden Globe for Best Director and Best Picture and received a total of nine Academy Award? nominations, including Best Picture. 

In 2009, Saldana starred as Nyota Uhura in J.J. Abrams' blockbuster action-sci-fi film Star Trek, which took in more than $385 million at the worldwide box office and went on to receive four Oscar? nominations. She also recently starred in the Screen Gems film Death at a Funeral, co starring James Marsden and Martin Lawrence, and in Warner Bros.' The Losers alongside Chris Evans, Jeffrey Dean Morgan and Jason Patric. 

Saldana first came to prominence with her memorable performance as Eva in Center Stage. Her many other film credits include Vantage Point, Guess Who, Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl, The Terminal, Dirty Deeds, Crossroads, and Drumline. Her television credits include appearances on NBC's "Law & Order."

In 2004, Saldana accepted the Young Hollywood One to Watch award, presented by Movieline Magazine, for her performance in The Terminal. She then went on to grace the cover of Elle in 2009 as one of the magazine's top Women in Hollywood, as well as the cover of Glamour as one of the magazine's Women of the Year. To finish off the year, Saldana was named as MaxMara's Face of the Future, Glamour UK's Film Actress of the Year for 2010, and also became the new face of Calvin Klein Underwear and Calvin Klein Envy.

Saldana was born and raised in New York. She currently resides in Los Angeles. 

A BlackTree Media Production

Segment Journalist/Producer Jamaal Finkley

Edited at BlackTree TV Studios


----------



## Curt James (Aug 21, 2012)

^^^^ I really enjoyed "Colombiana".

Colombiana - Trailer - YouTube

Uploaded by SonyPictures on May 5, 2011
In Theaters 8/26/11

In the action film Colombiana, Zoe Saldana plays Cataleya, a young woman who has grown up to be an assassin after witnessing the murder of her parents as a child. Turning herself into a professional killer and working for her uncle, she remains focused on her ultimate goal: to hunt down and get revenge on the mobster responsible for her parents' deaths.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2012)

Miami Car Chase Video: Watch What Happened | Fox News Insider


----------



## Curt James (Aug 24, 2012)

The Expendables 2 Ultimate 80's Vintage Trailer - Sylvester Stallone Movie (VHS BOOTLEG COPY) - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Aug 25, 2012)

No wonder this thing tanked. The movie makers allowed toy companies a voice in the process.

The Making of Batman & Robin (1997) - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2012)

New MPG rules: Gas savings, but car prices to rise - CBS News

New MPG rules: Gas savings, but car prices to rise

Tough new government fuel-efficiency  standards mean consumers will pay more for their cars but realize big  savings on gas. The new rules, issued yesterday by the Department of Transportation and the  Environmental Protection Agency require automakers' average fuel economy to  nearly double to 54.5 MPG by the 2025 model year. In the complicated math of  Corporate Average Fuel Economy (CAFE), however, the actual MPG number shoppers  will see on the window sticker will be considerably less. 
The government estimates that the average car will cost about $2,000 more by  2025 because of expensive new technology, but that big gas savings will more  than offset that price hike. Consumers Union, the organization that publishes  Consumer Reports, praised the new mileage requirements. "These standards mean  that consumers will be able to save thousands of dollars on gasoline over the  life of their vehicle," said Shannon Baker-Branstetter, policy counsel for the  organization. 


The standards also will produce major reductions in oil use and greenhouse  gases, said the American Council for an Energy Efficient Economy. The advocacy  group estimates that U.S. oil consumption in 2030 will be 3.1 million barrels a  day lower because of the cumulative tightening in fuel economy rules between  2012 and 2025. 

However, skeptics question whether higher purchase prices for cars will scare  off car buyers. "CAFE risks requiring automakers to build vehicles and adopt  technologies that consumers may not want to buy," said Jeremy Anwyl, vice  chairman of auto auto research site Edmunds.com. Some Republican lawmakers  criticize the rules as too costly for consumers and say they will repeal them if  Republican nominee Mitt Romney becomes president. 
The pricing problem already is evident with electric cars that cost around  $40,000 before tax credits. For instance, the Nissan  Leaf sold only about 3,150 cars in the first half of this year. The  Chevrolet Volt (pictured above), which has a backup gasoline engine as well as  battery power, did somewhat better. 
But to meet the standards automakers will have to convince consumers to buy  hybrid and electric vehicles. To that end, the new rules contain some specific  encouragement:



Incentives for electric and plug-in hybrid vehicles as well as for fuel-cell  vehicles, which are not yet commercially available
Incentives for hybrid and other mileage-boosting technologies on large  pickups
Credits for other technologies that can achieve reductions in greenhouse  gases.
In addition, automakers will continue to rely on improvements in  conventional gasoline engines. Already in response to the first phase of the  mileage standards, many manufacturers offer cars rated at 40 MPG in highway  driving, a level of fuel efficiency that was unheard of even a few years ago.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 31, 2012)

*Curt's hijack thread*



Gregzs said:


> New MPG rules: Gas savings, but car prices to rise - CBS News
> 
> New MPG rules: Gas savings, but car prices to rise
> 
> ...



Wouldn't have these problems if the Reagan era hadn't almost killed off alternative energy...And continued with post oil crisis conservation and efficiency measures.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2012)

F1 Bernie Ecclestone secretly marries Brazilian beauty 46 years younger than him | Mail Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2012)

Tipsy Whiskey Tumblers - Home + Gadgets - Thrillist


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2012)

Summing Up the Presidential Election in Three Charts | Wall Street Daily


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2012/sep/06/Final-night-Charlotte-obama-takes-stage/


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/11/u...?_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20120911

[h=1]Reclaiming the Title of Fastest in the Land[/h][h=6]By MANNY FERNANDEZ[/h]SONORA, Tex. ? Six years ago, the highest posted speed limit in the country could be found on two stretches of Interstate in West Texas: 80 miles per hour.        

To drive one of those stretches ? 544 miles of Interstate 10 between El Paso and San Antonio, a section of which cuts across this rural town ? was a uniquely Texan experience. Sports cars and pickup trucks passed at speeds exceeding 90 m.p.h. in a landscape that at times seemed as flat as the dashboard. They ignored the ?strong crosswinds? warnings on the side of the road and gave new meaning to the antilitter signs declaring ?Don?t Mess With Texas.?        

?I love it,? Ted Houghton said in 2006, when as a member of the State Transportation Commission he voted to raise the speed limit (he is now the chairman of the commission). ?It?ll be the Texas autobahn.?        

Mr. Houghton?s remarks ? and the speed limit that inspired them ? have been rendered moot, though not by a rival state. When it comes to speeding on the highways, only Texas messes with Texas. Commissioners voted last month to raise the speed limit to 85 m.p.h. on another road, a section of State Highway 130 between the Austin and San Antonio areas that is under construction.        

Officials with the Texas Department of Transportation ? which is overseen by the transportation commission ? said the highway was designed and tested for high-speed travel. ?Safety is our top priority,? Veronica Beyer, a department spokeswoman, said in a statement. ?And tests have shown the designated speed is a safe one.?        

When it opens in November, the 41-mile toll road will have the highest speed limit in the United States. According to the Governors Highway Safety Association, the only other state with a posted speed limit that rivals Texas is Utah, with 80 m.p.h. zones on parts of I-15.        

Texans do not necessarily love speed so much as they hate limits. In a state where legislators repealed a law requiring motorcyclists to wear helmets, granting drivers permission to go 5 m.p.h. faster struck many as a reasonable move, though a number of groups expressed concern, including the governors? association.        

The commissioners? decision came after the Legislature approved a bill last year allowing officials to set speeds of up to 85 m.p.h. on some highways. The bill was signed into law by Gov. Rick Perry on June 17, 2011, almost 11 years to the day that he and his driver were pulled over outside Austin for going 75 in a 55-m.p.h. zone.        

As Mr. Perry, then the lieutenant governor, approached the state trooper ? the footage from the dashboard camera remains popular on YouTube ? he uttered what has become a kind of motto of Texas driving: ?Why don?t you just let us get on down the road??        

But the rising speed limits have as much to do with topography as ideology. As the Works Progress Administration guide to Texas put it, Texas is so big that if it were folded over with its northern line as a hinge, Brownsville would be 120 miles from Canada. It takes 8 hours to drive from El Paso to San Antonio ? following the speed limit ? and 10 hours from Amarillo to Houston. In 2000, Mr. Perry was on a 90-minute trip from San Antonio to Austin, a blink of an eye in Texas time.        

?We?ve got miles and miles of miles and miles,? said Jerry Patterson, the state?s land commissioner. ?There?s lots of Interstates going through wide open spaces.?        

Mr. Patterson?s comments were transcribed with difficulty, because he and his turbocharged, six-cylinder Ford pickup were speeding on I-10 west of Houston as he spoke on his cellphone. ?I?m right now doing 79, and I?m going with the traffic,? he said. ?The speed limit here I think is 70. If I was doing 70, I?d have cars backed up behind me, I?d have folks that are trying to jump in and out to change lanes to get around me. The majority of the citizenry do not drive 70 miles an hour in a 70-miles-an-hour zone.?        

At a gas station off I-10 in Sonora, Mike Curtis, 58, expressed support for the new 85 m.p.h. limit. He had been doing 83 before he stopped to get gas, his mother by his side. It was not so much that Texans are in a rush to get somewhere, he said, but that the somewhere was usually hours away. He was in the middle of a 350-mile trip back home to Sattler, Tex.        

?You can?t piddle around at 55 miles an hour unless you want to leave two days early,? Mr. Curtis said. ?We?re not in New York. We?re in the West. There is a world of difference.?        

J. Eric Taylor, 59, an I.T. project manager from California who lived in Texas years ago and still works in the state occasionally, remembers the day he was on a two-lane road and saw, in his rearview mirror, a young man in a pickup truck come up quickly behind him. ?He was very eager to get past me,? he said. ?But we came upon a funeral coming the other way. As we approach the funeral, everyone pulls over.?        

Mr. Taylor parked behind the pickup on the side of the road and watched the young man remove his cowboy hat and hold it over his heart as the funeral procession drove past. ?And then the moment they took off,? Mr. Taylor said, ?he burned rubber, threw gravel, put his hat back on and took off like a bat out of hell.?


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2012)

81-Year-Old Model Turns Heads | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2012)

Damn kids...Get 'em!

Caught on camera: Kids escape bison attack | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Featured | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)

Rare


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2012)

WATCH: Man Slams Into Deer During Downhill Skateboard Race | Fox News Insider


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2012)

Get out of my s#!+.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2012)

Helmet-Cam Video Captures Felix Baumgartner


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)

Corn maze in Manalapan, NJ:

Jerseywood at Happy Day Farm - Travel - New Jersey - Thrillist Philadelphia


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)

Man appears at his own funeral in Brazil | Latin American Headlines | World News | Comcast

Man appears at his own funeral in Brazil

SAO PAULO ? A 41-year-old car washer shocked his family when he interrupted a funeral being held for him at his mother's home in the town of Alagoinhas in northeastern Brazil, police said Tuesday.
Police inspector Roberto Lima said by telephone that on Sunday Jose Marcos Araujo identified a body at the city morgue as being that of his brother, Gilberto.
Lima said that Jose Marcos took the body to his mother's home where a wake was held.
"The confusion started when news started circulating that a car washer had been shot dead," Jose Marcos' wife, Ana Paula, told the UOL Internet news portal. "Police called my husband and told him that his brother had been killed and his body was at the morgue."
Lima said the confusion was "understandable."
"The two men closely resembled each other and both worked as car washers," Lima said adding that the man whose body was in the morgue was named Genivaldo Santos Gama. He said further information on Gama was not immediately available.
A few hours before the Monday burial "a friend of Gilberto's saw him walking down the street and told him that his family was mourning him," he said.
"So he went to his mother's home to let everyone know he was very much alive."
When Araujo showed up at his wake "some people fainted and others were so scared they ran away. It was a big shock," family friend Maria Menezes told the G1 online news site.
Gilberto's mother Marina Santana told reporters "I am overjoyed. What mother wouldn't be after being told that her son is dead and then sees him alive."


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)

Former ‘Bachelor Pad’ Twin Gets Head Run Over by a Truck | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Former ?Bachelor Pad? contestant *Brittany Taltos*, who appeared on season three of the show with her twin sister Erica, isn?t having a Goodyear. Apparently, the reality star was sent to the hospital after a friend backed his truck over her face while she was napping in the front yard.
According to Us magazine, Taltos fell asleep while wearing her headphones in the front yard of her Gainesville, Fla., home, when a friend of hers decided to back his Chevy Silverado through the yard. The driver apparently did not realize that Taltos was even there until he heard her screams. 
?I woke up with half a tire in my face,? Taltos told The Independent Florida Alligator. ?I thought I was going to die.?
She subsequently needed 15 stitches on the side of her head and was treated for bruises as well as ear canal injuries, but was released from the hospital shortly after the accident.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)

The whale that talked like a human - Cosmic Log


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2012)

*The Greatest Frisbee movie clip*

http://thrillist.tumblr.com/post/34...tm_content=Sixpack&utm_campaign=2012+Six+Pack


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2012)

Do not mess with snapping turtles unless you have a hard shell.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Inner Rage (Nov 15, 2012)

Love me some Key West!!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2012)

Pottery class


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2012)

Ouch.

The Dirty Dozen Brass Band?s Efrem Towns is recuperating at home in New Orleans after a vicious dog attack that may leave the trumpeter permanently scarred. 
Towns was outside baritone sax player Roger Lewis? Atlanta motel room after a gig, he said, in the early hours of Sunday, November 18, when he was blindsided by a large Rottweiler.
?He came over to my room to collect some money,? Lewis said, ?and he was whistling while he knocked on my door. The room next door was open, and the dog just came out and grabbed him in his private area, and started chewing away on him.?
 ?I didn?t know if it was a dog, wolverine, bear, mongoose or what. I just knew something had me,? Towns said.
?It happened so fast that I was pretty much in shock. I went into survival mode,? he said. ?The adrenaline was pumping, and I grabbed myself and came up with a whole bunch of blood.? The dog?s owner came out of the adjacent room then, he said, and between the two of them, they were able to subdue the animal.

Police and an ambulance arrived and rushed the musician to Atlanta?s Grady Hospital, where he received thirty stitches in his genital area. He?ll see a urologist early next week, Towns said, who will determine whether Towns will lose his left testicle or not. Towns has health insurance through his wife, Tracie, he said.	
Friday evening, the rest of the Dirty Dozen was in Steamboat Springs, Colorado, to perform as part of the Bud Light Winter Concert Series. Town was unable to join the band onstage for scheduled gigs this past week at the Maple Leaf and at the Pay It Forward concert to benefit victims of Hurricane Sandy, which took place at the Mahalia Jackson Theater November 21.
The Dirty Dozen Brass Band formed in 1977, and is credited with inventing the contemporary, funk-infused brass band sound. The band has been a featured guest on albums with David Bowie, Elvis Costello, the Black Crowes and other major artists, and has toured over 30 countries on five continents. In May 2012, the Dirty Dozen celebrated its 35th anniversary with the release of the album _Twenty Dozen_.
The band?s next scheduled gig is December 28, at dba on Frenchmen Street. Towns isn?t sure, yet, whether he?ll be up for performing by then.
?I could probably practice,? while convalescing, ?he said. ?But I?m very uncomfortable right now. I?m basically immobilized ? it?s hard getting around. I?m kind of miserable.?
The experience, horrific as it was, hasn?t soured Towns on dogs. He and his wife own five dogs themselves - three miniature schnauzers, one standard schnauzer and a mixed breed, and when reached by phone Friday evening, the trumpeter?s daughter?s dachshund was also visiting.
?I?m a dog person,? he said. ?And even though I got bit, I hope they don?t put that dog to sleep.?
As he sees it, the moral to the story is this: 
?Watch out for the room next door,? Towns said. ?You never know what?s going to come out.?

Dirty Dozen Brass Band trumpeter Efrem Towns is recuperating after a violent dog attack | NOLA.com


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2012)

Anne Hathaway Skips Underwear, Flashes Photographers (? la Britney) at Les Mis?rable New York Premiere | Comcast

Anne Hathaway Skips Underwear, Flashes Photographers (? la Britney) at Les Mis?rable New York Premiere

Oops, *Anne Hathaway*! 

The _Les Mis_ _?rables_ star attended the New York premiere for the highly anticipated musical-movie adaptation at the Ziegfeld Theatre last night, but in addition to her undoubtedly stellar performance on the big screen, she gave photographers a _flash _of something else. 

Namely, a serious wardrobe malfunction. 
http://comcast.eonline.com/news/368...man-and-amanda-seyfried-look-lovely-in-london
Sporting a daring black dress sans underwear, the film's leading lady pulled a *Britney Spears* and gave photographers a sensational glimpse as she exited her car. The 30-year-old actress seemed completely unaware of her not-so-subtle fashion snafu and went on to the premiere to pose for additional (fully clothed) pics. 

Anne's missing undergarments weren't the only thing daring about her look last night. The actress rocked a gothic Tom Ford taffeta gown with bondage boots, slicked-back hair and wine-stained lips.  
Here's hoping the L.A. premiere is a little less flashy! 

_Les Mis_?which also stars *Russell Crowe*, *Helena Bonham Carter*, *Hugh Jackman*, *Eddie Redmayne* and *Sacha Baron Cohen*?hits U.S. theaters Dec. 25.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2012)

I figured it would show up sometime. Anne Hathaway's flash is not nearly as bad as Britney's.

http://cdn.wwtdd.com/wp-content/upl...pskirt_les_miserables_premiere_new_york_8.jpg


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2012)

Caught on Tape: Aquarium Full of Sharks Bursts Inside Chinese Shopping Mall | Fox News Insider

A giant 33-ton aquarium exploded inside a shopping mall in Shanghai, China, sending water, fish, shards of glass and sharks everywhere!  Fifteen people were injured.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2012)

*Curt's hijack thread*



Gregzs said:


> Caught on Tape: Aquarium Full of Sharks Bursts Inside Chinese Shopping Mall | Fox News Insider
> 
> A giant 33-ton aquarium exploded inside a shopping mall in Shanghai, China, sending water, fish, shards of glass and sharks everywhere!  Fifteen people were injured.



Here I thought they were just sending us all the shitty stuff they make, turns out they use it there too!


----------



## Swiper (Dec 30, 2012)

*Curt's hijack thread*

The McRib is back....


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2013)

Archer January 17 | Thursdays 10

Dial-a-girl contest


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

Hungry for The Hobbit: Man Eats Entire Denny's Menu in 20 Minutes, Earns Admiration of Middle-earth | Comcast

_The Hobbit_, bringing together nerds, lady nerds, elf fetishists, fans of classic literature and now...competitive eaters! 

A Connecticut man by the name of Jamie "The Bear" McDonald took it upon himself to down the entirety of Denny's _Hobbit_-themed menu, including 10 items such as Radagast's Red Velvet Pancake Puppies and Gandalf's Gobble Melt (the latter of which is actually really delicious and you should try it next time you find yourself at Denny's at 2 a.m.). 

And all in 20 minutes (time-lapsed to about four, readily available for your viewing pleasure):

"It was comfort food. It tasted good. It was a helluva lot of food but not nearly the hardest thing I've ever done," The Bear (may we call you The Bear?), a 36-year old former body builder, *revealed to ESPN's Playbook *about the challenge, which allegedly took him three tries to complete due to the camera overheating. 

ESPN reports that each visit cost upwards of $80 (or like four _Hobbit_ action figures) and clocked in at around 8,610 calories. "It was not very hard," our new personal hero boasted to _Playbook_. "It just looked a lot more impressive." A sentiment echoed by drunk frat brothers around the globe. 

Basically, the video is beautiful. And kind of makes you want to throw up. Just like _The Hobbit_!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

Practical ways to protect your online privacy - CBS News


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2013)

Tony Tolbert, Los Angeles Lawyer, Gives His House To Homeless Family (VIDEO)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 5, 2013)

Cat used in Brazil prison smuggling try | Odd Headlines | Comcast

Cat used in Brazil prison smuggling try

SAO PAULO ? Guards thought there was something suspicious about a little white cat slipping through a prison gate in northeastern Brazil. A prison official says that when they caught the animal, they found a cellphone, drills, small saws and other contraband taped to its body.

Alagoas state prisons spokeswoman Cinthya Moreno says that the cat was caught New Year's Eve at the medium-security prison in the city of Arapiraca.

The O Estado de S. Paulo newspaper reported Saturday that all of the prison's 263 inmates are suspects in the smuggling attempt, though it says a prison spokesman said "It will be hard to discover who is responsible since the cat does not speak."


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2013)

How new tax rates will affect you in 2013 - CBS News


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2013)

Giant squid filmed alive in deep sea for first time - CBS News


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2013)

VIDEO: Panic Ensues When Escalator Suddenly Switches Direction at NJ Train Station | Fox News Insider

Commuters in New Jersey were thrown into a panic when the escalator they were on suddenly switched directions and started going down.  Some tried to walk in the opposite direction, while others attempted to jump off in order to avoid the pileup at the bottom.

Teresa Priolo of WNYW reported live from Jersey City, NJ where Port Authority investigators are looking into whether the malfunction may have been a result of the damage from Hurricane Sandy.

One commuter described the scene, saying, ?It was like being on a freefall but with people on it.?

Six people suffered minor injuries.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Jack  , hows it hangin ?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 8, 2013)

*Curt's hijack thread*



Gregzs said:


> VIDEO: Panic Ensues When Escalator Suddenly Switches Direction at NJ Train Station | Fox News Insider
> 
> Commuters in New Jersey were thrown into a panic when the escalator they were on suddenly switched directions and started going down.  Some tried to walk in the opposite direction, while others attempted to jump off in order to avoid the pileup at the bottom.
> 
> ...



I was on an escalator once and it stopped, so I treated it like stairs and walked.  Some people just stood there dumbfounded, maybe hoping it would start again I don't know but it just seemed funny to me they wouldn't move....


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> VIDEO: Panic Ensues When Escalator Suddenly Switches Direction at NJ Train Station | Fox News Insider
> 
> Commuters in New Jersey were thrown into a panic when the escalator they were on suddenly switched directions and started going down.  Some tried to walk in the opposite direction, while others attempted to jump off in order to avoid the pileup at the bottom.
> 
> ...




Idiots.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 8, 2013)

niviceaas said:


> *Hi Jack*  , hows it hangin ?



^_^ i c what u did there


----------



## Curt James (Jan 8, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> VIDEO: Panic Ensues When Escalator Suddenly Switches Direction at NJ Train Station | Fox News Insider
> 
> Commuters in New Jersey were thrown into a panic when the escalator they were on suddenly switched directions and started going down.  Some tried to walk in the opposite direction, while others attempted to jump off in order to avoid the pileup at the bottom.
> 
> ...



Jesus. _How?
_


Stand still.
Go against the flow (step out of way of those going in opposite direction).
Go _with _the flow (step out of way of those going in opposite direction).

What other reasonable options are there?

Seriously? "others attempted to jump off"


----------



## Curt James (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 9, 2013)

Curt James said:


>




Just another example of why stupid should hurt.  I will repeat my self, idiot.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

Another local crash today. Maybe Skynet is behind it...


High-speed ferry strikes NYC dock; dozens injured | General Headlines | Comcast

NEW YORK ? A high-speed ferry loaded with hundreds of commuters from New Jersey crashed into a dock in lower Manhattan on Wednesday during the morning rush hour, seriously injuring 11 people, including one who suffered a severe head wound falling down a stairwell.

Scores of people who had been standing, waiting to disembark, were hurled to the deck or launched into walls by the impact, which came after the catamaran Seastreak Wall Street slowed following a routine trip across New York Bay and past the Statue of Liberty, passengers said.

"We were pulling into the dock. The boat hit the dock. We just tumbled on top of each other. I got thrown into everybody else. ... People were hysterical, crying," said Ellen Foran, of Neptune City, N.J.

The crash, which ripped open a small part of the hull like an aluminum can, happened at 8:45 a.m. at a pier near the South Street Seaport, at Manhattan's southern tip. Around 70 people suffered minor injuries, and for nearly two hours paramedics treated bruised and dazed passengers on the pier. Firefighters carried several patients on flat-board stretchers as a precaution. Other patients left in wheelchairs.

The cause of the crash was under investigation. The ferry, built in 2003, had recently undergone a major overhaul that gave it new engines and a new propulsion system, but officials said it was too soon to tell whether they played any role in what happened.

Dee Wertz, who was on shore waiting for the ferry, saw the impact. She said that just moments before the ferry hit, she had been having a conversation with a ferry employee about how the boat's captains had been complaining lately about its maneuverability.

"He was telling me that none of these guys like this boat," she said. "It was coming in a little wobbly. It hit the right side of the boat on the dock hard, like a bomb."

James Barker, the chairman of the ferry's owner, Seastreak LLC, said at a news conference hours after the crash it was "a terrible day for all of us."
"We are simply shocked and stunned that this happened," he said, adding that the company would work with investigators from the National Transportation Safety Board to determine what went wrong. "Our priority continues to be the people who are injured."

About 330 passengers and crew members were aboard the ferry, which had arrived from Atlantic Highlands, a part of the Jersey Shore still struggling to recover from Superstorm Sandy. Passenger Frank McLaughlin, whose home was filled with 5 feet of water in the late October storm, said he was thrown forward and wrenched his knee.

"We come in and do this every day, and so it just kind of glides in," he said. "It came in hard, and it was just a huge impact as we hit."
Some passengers were bloodied when they banged into walls and toppled to the floor, he said.

New York City's transportation commissioner, Janette Sadik-Khan, said the ferry was coming in at 10 to 12 knots, or about 12 to 14 mph, when it struck one slip and then hit a second.

After the impact, the boat was able to dock normally. Wertz, who saw the crash from the dock, said passengers raced off once the ramp was down.
"I think people just wanted to get the heck off the boat as soon as they could," she said.

Police said the boat's crew passed alcohol breath tests given after the crash. Crew members also took drug tests, the results of which weren't immediately available.

Officials identified the captain as Jason Reimer, an experienced seaman. In a 2004 profile in Newsday, Reimer said he had joined Seastreak as a deckhand in 1997 and became a captain three years later at age 23. Barker called him "a great guy."
The NTSB said it had yet to interview the captain.

The Seastreak Wall Street has been in minor accidents before. Coast Guard records said the ferry hit a cluster of fender piles while docking in 2010, punching a small hole in the ship's skin. In 2009, it suffered another tear on the bow after another minor docking collision. No one was injured in either of those mishaps.

The naval architecture firm that designed the reconfiguration, Incat Crowther, said in an August news release that the ferry's water-jet propulsion system had been replaced with a new system of propellers and rudders to save fuel costs and cut carbon dioxide pollution in half. Barker said the overhaul made it "the greenest ferry in America."

The hull was reworked, and the boat was made 15 metric tons lighter. At top speed, the ferry travels at around 35 knots, or 40 mph.

Seastreak spokesman Bob Dorn, asked whether the work had hurt the ferry's maneuverability or caused pilots any problems, said it would be up to the NTSB to determine if the new equipment played any role.

Ferry accidents happen every few years in New York. In 2003, 11 people were killed when a Staten Island Ferry crashed into a pier on Staten Island after its pilot passed out at the wheel. Three people were badly hurt and about 40 were injured when the same ferry hit the same pier in 2010 because of a mechanical problem.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Jesus. _How?
> _
> 
> 
> ...



Those are the escalators at the Exchange Place PATH station. This entrance has 3 long escalators and stairs on both sides. During Hurricane Sandy the footage of the other entrance with the elevators and turnstiles flooding was posted on youtube. :08 to :18 on the clip.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 10, 2013)

[h=1]MARATHON MAN (1976) Dustin Hoffman - Full Movie[/h]
*Published on Oct 21, 2012*
Also starring the late & legendary Laurence Olivier & the amazing Roy Scheider. Perhaps the epitome of a thriller movie. What a thriller should be.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 10, 2013)

MARATHON MAN (1976) Dustin Hoffman - Full Movie - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't want Laurence Olivier as my dentist!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2013)

^^^^ Almost all my students are on free or reduced price lunches.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2013)

Floor traders drop from 3,000 to 300 New York...


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2013)

Mother Nature’s Most Unnatural-Looking Plants & Animals | WebEcoist

awesomeness


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2013)

In other words: Stay away from my son you slut!

Michael J. Fox Doesn’t Want His Son Dating Taylor Swift | XFINITY Popcast by Comcast

Tina Fey jokingly advised that Michael J. Fox?s son Sam is off limits to nominee Taylor Swift at this year?s Golden Globe Awards. The crowd got a kick out of Tina Fey?s warning, but the joke hit home for the ?Spin City? star.

According to Vulture, 51-year-old Michael J. Fox isn?t too keen on the idea of his son dating the pop star. It doesn?t appear to be anything personal. The ?Back to the Future? actor just doesn?t want 23-year-old Sam, who served as Mr. Golden Globe, to be the inspiration behind Swift?s lyrics.

?Taylor Swift writes songs about everybody she goes out with, right? What a way to build a career,? remarked Fox.
Although Michael J. Fox doesn?t follow her career too closely, he is aware of the driving force behind many of Taylor Swift?s hits.

When asked if he would recognize the ?We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together? songstress at a dinner table Fox replied, ?I wouldn?t even know who she was.? But he admits a nasty breakup song would definitely get his attention. ??Sam, You Piece of Sh-t.? Oh . . . that was the girl you brought home!? Michael said.

Michael J. Fox isn?t just being an overprotective parent. He is no stranger to celebrity relationships. Sam is one of four children Fox has with his wife, actress Tracy Pollan*. 
*
Besides, there is legitimate reason for his concern. In a 2010 interview with Us Weekly, 22-year-old Swift admitted that her exes often inspire chart-topping music. Swift says, ?I?ve always lived by the theory that if a guy doesn?t want me to write a bad song about him, he won?t do bad things. And he shouldn?t, you know??

Tayler Swift?s Hollywood exes include Jake Gyllenhaal, John Mayer, Joe Jonas and Harry Styles of One Direction. If Michael J. Fox has the last word, his son will certainly remain excluded from that list.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 20, 2013)

All I can say is this..."Hey Mike, your kid is 23 years old.  He is old enough to tap that shit if he wants. And if has a song written about him, so what?"


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/22/u...?nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20130122&_r=0

[h=1]Arizona Sale of Rare Cars Draws Rich and Envious[/h][h=6]By FERNANDA SANTOS[/h]SCOTTSDALE, Ariz. ? The way Steve Davis sees it, arranging collectible cars for display at auction is like writing the script for a good action movie: ?You?ve got to have a beginning that gets you excited, a middle that grips you and an end that delivers.?        

Barrett-Jackson, which bills itself as ?the world?s greatest collector car auction,? had several tents mounted on the same expanse of green grass where horses and players convened for a polo match some months ago, as well as a main pavilion where the rarest and most valuable of all the vehicles could be found. Mr. Davis, the company?s president, arranged each of them, looking to offer ?an experience? for the more than 310,000 visitors who came by over the course of six days, but ultimately to entice buyers.        

He positioned a 2005 Chevy Silverado by the main pavilion?s entrance, which was right by the building where 5,000 people whose combined lines of credit hit nearly $1 billion signed up to bid on roughly 1,400 vehicles ? not including the potential buyers who needed no credit check to place their bids.        

Some of the cars were extraordinarily expensive, others were there to suit the middle market, but all of them were objects of someone?s desire, from the custom-built quarter-scale replica of a John Deere tractor, sold for $7,500, to television?s original 1966 Batmobile, sold for $4.62 million. (Except for the vehicles that were sold for charity, all prices include the buyer?s commission.)        

Cars were not the only attraction, though. There was a mall at which vendors were selling diamond earrings, private jets and handmade cowboy boots; racing simulators to entertain children and adults; and a lounge where women could get their hair and makeup done while sipping wine, away from the dizzying chant of the auctioneer.        

?Spending money is the sport here,? Mr. Davis said.        

And there were many enticements. The elaborately customized Silverado pickup was literally a work of art, its body adorned with scenes of combat, patriotic monuments and firefighters emerging from the smoldering remains of the World Trade Center towers. It had a polished stainless-steel frame, a hand-molded fiberglass interior, airbrushed leather seats and a formidable stereo system. Its owners, Dale and Connie Ison of Hillsboro, Ohio, said it took five years, 50,000 hours and $658,000 to get it the way it is. It sold for $209,000.        

The Isons said the truck was, more than anything, a repository of memories. Mr. Ison, 61, recalled meeting the son of the sailor famously pictured kissing a woman in Times Square on the day in August 1945 when the war against Japan ended, an image reproduced on the Silverado, which has been to county fairs, Veterans Day parades and even the Pentagon?s courtyard, but got to be ?too much for a man my age.?        

Six slots in ? next to the 1946 four-door Cadillac sedan that featured a rear-mounted shotgun, cowhide seats and bull horns on the hood (sale price: $77,000) ? Norma and Vernon Wamsley said goodbye to the 1954 Kaiser Darrin convertible that had been theirs since 1989, when they bought it ?in pieces, nuts and bolts in pails,? as Mrs. Wamsley put it.        

She snapped a picture of her husband, who seemed more anxious about how much the car would fetch at the auction than about giving it up for good.        

Barrett-Jackson featured the largest number of no-reserve cars ever auctioned, or cars that are sold to the highest bidder, regardless of what the bid might be. It is a risky proposition for the seller, as well as an enticement for potential buyers, given the possibility of bringing home a car for a lot less than what it is worth.        

?We?re hoping to get good funds,? said Mr. Wamsley, whose Kaiser Darrin sold for $106,700.        

Barrett-Jackson began as a charity fund-raising car show in the 1960s and evolved into the big event that it is today ? exclusivity cloaked in a carnival atmosphere. While high rollers in skyboxes dined on scallops and sea bass, others had plenty of food choices on the pavement outside, including hot dogs and funnel cake.        

?I?ve been coming here for 10 years and it always blows me away,? said Jeff Otto, 52, who had never placed a bid and had no plans to bid on any car. He had flown in from Denver, bringing his son, Christopher, who is 14, and his father-in-law, Jim Stewart, who is 72.        

This year, gross car sales reached nearly $109 million, a 17 percent increase over last year and a tie for the record set in 2007, before the economy collapsed and car collectors kept their most prized possessions in the garage, knowing it was not a good time to sell.        

On Saturday, a 1955 Mercedes-Benz 300SL, which Clark Gable had bought for $7,295, sold for $2.03 million. The Batmobile ? customized in 15 days, on a $15,000 budget, out of a 1955 Lincoln Futura ? also sold that night, as did 21 vehicles whose proceeds went for charity. One of them was a 2009 Ford F150 Super Crew pickup truck owned by President George W. Bush (sale price: $300,000). Another was the first 2014 Corvette Stingray to hit the retail market (sale price: $1.1 million).        

Craig Jackson, chairman and chief executive of the Barrett-Jackson Auction Company, said the event, which ended on Sunday, is ?a scene, it?s an attraction.? But the cars, he went on, are ?first and foremost a huge investment.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2013)

Desk Yoga to Improve Your Posture | Entrepreneur.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2013)

SCOTTBASE, Antarctica: Explorer's rare Scotch returned to Antarctic stash - Business Breaking News - MiamiHerald.com

SCOTTBASE, Antarctica --         Talk about whisky on ice: Three bottles of rare, 19th century Scotch found beneath the floor boards of Antarctic explorer Ernest Shackelton's abandoned expedition base were returned to the polar continent Saturday after a distiller flew them to Scotland to recreate the long-lost recipe.But not even New Zealand Prime Minister John Key, who personally returned the stash, got a taste of the contents of the bottles of Mackinlay's whisky, which were rediscovered 102 years after the explorer was forced to leave them behind.
"I think we're all tempted to crack it open and have a little drink ourselves now," Key joked at a ceremony handing over the bottles to Antarctic Heritage Trust officials at New Zealand's Antarctic base on Ross Island.      
      The whisky will be transferred by March from Ross Island to Shackelton's desolate hut at Cape Royds and replaced beneath the restored hut as part of a program to protect the legacy of the so-called heroic era of Antarctic exploration from 1898 to 1915.
Bottled in 1898 after the blend was aged 15 years, the Mackinlay bottles were among three crates of Scotch and two of brandy buried beneath a basic hut Shackleton had used during his dramatic 1907 Nimrod excursion to the Antarctic. The expedition failed to reach the South Pole but set a record at the time for reaching the farthest southern latitude. Shackelton was knighted after his return to Great Britain.
Shackelton's stash was discovered frozen in ice by conservationists in 2010. The crates were frozen solid after more than a century beneath the Antarctic surface.
But the bottles were found intact - and researchers could hear the whisky sloshing around inside. Antarctica's minus 22 Fahrenheit (-30 Celsius) temperature was not enough to freeze the liquor.
The bottles remained unopened as they were returned Saturday - if Shackelton couldn't have a dram, no one could - but their contents nevertheless formed the basis for a revival of the blend.
Distiller Whyte & Mackay, which now owns the Mackinlay brand, chartered a private jet to take the bottles from the Antarctic operations headquarters in the New Zealand city of Christchurch to Scotland for analysis in 2011.
The recipe for the whisky had been lost. But Whyte & Mackay recreated a limited edition of 50,000 bottles from a sample drawn with a syringe through a cork of one of the bottles. The conservation work of the Antarctic Heritage Trust has received 5 British pounds for every bottle sold.
The original bottles had flown in two combination-locked containers with Key to Antarctica in a U.S. Air Force transport plane from Christchurch on Friday.
Antarctic Heritage Trust manager Lizzie Meek, who was part of the team that found the whisky, recalled its pleasant aroma.
"When you're used to working around things in that hut that perhaps are quite decayed and some of them don't have very nice smells, it's very nice to work with artifacts that have such a lovely aroma," Meek told the ceremony by radio from explorer Robert Scott's Antarctic hut which she is restoring.

"And definitely the aroma of whisky was around very strongly."    
Read more here: SCOTTBASE, Antarctica: Explorer's rare Scotch returned to Antarctic stash - Business Breaking News - MiamiHerald.com​


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2013)

Every time I see pubic hair in the urinal, I, first, wonder how it got there and then,piss it


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2013)

When I see pubic hair in the urinal I, first, wonder why its there then, second, piss it down.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

Trapeze lessons


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2013)

Crazy Video: Sea Foam Invades Australia Oceanfront Town | Fox News Insider

Row your boat ashore, if you know what?s good for you. A beach town in Australia experienced some weird weather recently when its coastal area became engulfed ? literally engulfed ? by sea foam.
Scientists say the rare occurrence happens when foamy bubbles form a powerful wave, forcing air into the water. The result? You?ll see exactly what happened in this video.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2013)

Daredevil Surfer Tackles Largest Wave Ever | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | News | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2013)

'A Larger-Than-Life Guy,' Down to the Last Letter - NYTimes.com

[h=1]?A Larger-Than-Life Guy,? Down to the Last Letter[/h]By JAMES BARRON






Robert Caplin for The New York Times Al Gibson crossing Ninth Avenue on one of his last workdays before ending his 45 years of delivering mail in Hell?s Kitchen.
King Xerxes? messengers in Persia, the ancient ones who inspired the famous line about what neither snow, rain nor heat could stop, had their horses. Al Gibson, who is nearing the swift completion of a 45-year career as a mail carrier in Hell?s Kitchen, has his horn. 

	It is a clown?s horn attached to his cart. He honks it as he makes his appointed rounds, letting people know the mail is on the way. He had the older people in the walk-ups on Ninth Avenue in mind when he taped it to his cart in the 1980s. ?This was to keep them from walking down, and there?s no mail,? he said.

	Mr. Gibson?s fans along his six blocks of Ninth Avenue ? and just about everyone in those six blocks is a fan of Mr. Gibson?s, it seems ? will miss the horn, and him. ?He?s a fixture of the neighborhood ? the mayor, if you will,? said Alan Kaplan, a director of Bra-Tenders, which sells lingerie to the film and theater industry from a suite in the Film Center Building at 630 Ninth Avenue, the centerpiece of Mr. Gibson?s route.

To follow Mr. Gibson through from floor to floor ? 13 in all, though the top floor is the 14th, because superstition prevailed when the building opened in the 1920s, so there is no 13th ? is to witness an unusual camaraderie. It is also to hear person after person in office after office ask, ?How many more days, 14?? 

That was on a recent Friday. They all knew it was 14 days, and that after Thursday and a party in a bar across the street, he will be gone.

?Al?s a terrific presence and a larger-than-life guy,? said Lori Rubinstein, executive director of Plasa, a trade association in Suite 609, ?but even though he gets in and out of your office very quickly, he still has taken the time to say hello. He doesn?t make you feel like some people do, run in, throw the mail at you and run out. He does it quickly but he has the talent for doing that and still making it a welcome part of your day.?

He has been on Ninth Avenue since the bad old days, but his sunny, tell-no-evil personality has carried him through. Mickey Spillane? The Westies? ?They weren?t on my route,? he said. ?They hung out on 10th Avenue.?

	He stayed on Ninth Avenue, always sorting the mail in the post office on West 42nd Street between Eighth and Ninth Avenues in the early morning, always pushing his cart up the avenue around noon. ?It?s a good route,? he said. ?A working route.? He never bid for a route with more prestigious addresses, like Fifth Avenue.





Robert Caplin for The New York Times Mr. Gibson uses a horn to let people on his route know when the mail has arrived.

 	Parking his cart into the Film Center Building?s Art Deco lobby, he explains his strategy: ?Work my way down, floor to floor, door to door.? On the way into each office, he announces himself: ?Mailman in the house,? or simply ?MAIL-man.?

	Jim Markovic, a film editor who has worked in the building since the 1960s, except for a few years at another address, long ago cracked the code that underlies Mr. Gibson?s patter. ?He?d say: ?I got some goodies for you. You?ll see.? Or he?d say, ?The goodies are right here in the bag.? That meant checks. The other mail, he wouldn?t say anything. He wouldn?t refer to junk mail as junk mail. But you knew if he didn?t say ?goodies,? you didn?t get any checks.? (?I always put the checks on the top. 

That makes everyone happy.?)





Robert Caplin for The New York Times Mr. Gibson sorts the mail in the morning, then begins his route. ?I always put the checks on the top,? he said. ?That makes everyone happy.?

	Mr. Gibson wears the standard letter carrier?s uniform ? and a pith helmet, even in cold weather. Some tenants have asked about the headgear. ?His standard response is, ?Because it?s a jungle out there,?? said John Kilgore in Suite 307.

	But Mr. Gibson?s explanation, on the way to the second floor, was different. ?One time, coming around the building, a guy was washing the windows and he missed the hook with the squeegee,? he said. The squeegee ? heavy, he said, and sharp ? fell to the pavement. ?If I?d been one step farther along,? he said, ?boom, that?s it.?

	Michael Berkowitz, in Suite 203, had another question: Who will get the horn?

	The answer is, no one.

	?I?m going to take it with me,? Mr. Gibson said. ?Too many people want it.?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2013)

Chocolate Ammo - Own - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/03/r...es.html?nl=nyregion&emc=edit_ur_20130204&_r=0

[h=1]Landlord and Tenant: Natural Enemies?[/h][h=6]By JOANNE KAUFMAN[/h]A young woman spent the night with Rob Curtin at his apartment in Astoria, Queens, some while back, and a good time was had by all.        
Well, maybe not by all.        

Mr. Curtin?s landlady, who lived in the ground-floor unit of the two-family house, made no secret of her disapproval.        

?She said: ?You shouldn?t be partying with girls this late. Girls like that are no good,? ? recalled Mr. Curtin, 33, who works in television production. ?She was very interested in my love life.?        

The landlady?s assessments of those friends, while not necessarily or consistently off the mark, were disconcerting, said Mr. Curtin, who had previously ? and happily ? lived in a landlord-occupied building. There, the owners had given him espresso, not advice.        

?It was awkward that she was making comments at all,? he said. ?But I wanted the relationship to be good while I was living there. She meant well, but really, it was none of her business.        
?But,? he added, ?maybe it was her business, because I was living in her building.?        

For the majority of those who rent apartments in New York City, the landlord is simply the person to whom they make out a monthly check, a faceless being who races to the bank with that check ? but doesn?t always respond with similar speed when there?s a problem with the boiler.        

For some, however, the landlord is not abstract. For better (he?s always around checking up on things) or worse (he?s always around checking up on things), the landlord is the upstairs or downstairs neighbor. It?s the durable stuff of movies and sitcoms, like the 1960s series ?Hey, Landlord? and the ?70s series ?Three?s Company.?        

Life with the landlord has its own particular complications and compensations. These range from the too-much-in-your-face and too-much-in-your-business sort, to the homeowner whose table always has an extra place. If the relationship is contentious? well, you know where the door is. But if it?s harmonious, that could translate into attractive terms when the lease comes up for renewal.        

There are no hard figures on how many New York City apartment buildings have an in-house landlord. But it?s more likely to be the arrangement in small buildings, more likely on side streets than avenues, and more likely in the outer boroughs than Manhattan. That?s ?because the housing stock, a lot of duplexes, is built for it,? said Jonathan J. Miller, the president of the real estate appraisal firm Miller Samuel.        

?Having the landlord in the building is more common than you think,? he added. ?But it isn?t something you see in the marketing or listing of a building, and it?s not seen as an amenity like a gym or a roof deck that will affect the rent you pay.?        
There can be advantages to having a live-in landlord. ?The assumption is that things will get fixed quicker because the landlord is there,? Mr. Miller said. ?He?s subject to the same inconveniences as the tenants, so if the hot water is off, he has an incentive to fix it.        

?By the same token, you may have to be more mindful of your behavior than in a large building where the landlord lives elsewhere.?        

Sunny Zachi, the owner of Alpha Properties, a rental agency in Manhattan, says he makes a point of outlining the virtues and drawbacks of living in a landlord-occupied building. ?I tell a prospective tenant that the building is clean and well taken care of. But then I say, ?Guys, the landlord lives there, so there are things you have to be cautious about; he doesn?t want people who have parties until 4 a.m.? ?        
Landlords and tenants have to find a balance between privacy and intimacy that suits everyone.        

The women who cycle in and out of the three-bedroom second-floor apartment that Melanie Adsit rents out in Astoria are tenants, but often they also become friends.        

?We actually hang out and have dinner parties,? said Ms. Adsit, 37, an art education consultant who lives on the first floor with her husband, Alex Eaton, 36, a freelance cinematographer for film and television, and their newborn daughter. And sometimes, tenants become family. Ms. Adsit?s brother married a woman who had lived upstairs.        

?I feel our tenants have been very patient with us,? Ms. Adsit said. ?They know they have a good deal, so they?re not demanding.?        

Megan McDonell, one of Ms. Adsit?s tenants, says that good deal includes the backyard. ?Melanie and Alex are like, ?Go on out there and invite your friends over,? ? said Ms. McDonell, 31, an editor at a publishing company. ?During Hurricane Sandy both my roommates were stranded elsewhere, so Mel and Alex invited me down to dinner and to hang out with them.?        

Despite the general coziness, Ms. Adsit said there had been some minor annoyances in the past, like the sound of clicking high heels overhead, and an oversharing tenant. ?If you said ?How are you?? ? she recalled, ?you?d get an epic tirade about the latest terrible things that were happening in her life. We used to watch from the window to make sure she was in the apartment before we went out, because we didn?t want to be stuck on the stoop for 20 minutes listening to her problems.?        

Peter Harris was na?ve, he said, to think it didn?t matter that the landlady lived on the premises when he and his wife, Jan, rented a duplex apartment on the Upper East Side in the late 1980s and early ?90s. ?Then we found out she was a combination of nosy sitcom neighbor and cuddly grandma,? said Mr. Harris, 69, an executive in the private equity business and the former chief executive of F.A.O. Schwarz and the San Francisco 49ers football team.        

?She would not just note who came and went; she had a point of view about their demeanor. And when she came to our door, it was almost like a military inspection as she looked over my shoulder to see how clean our apartment was.?        

The landlady?s probing went further, according to Mr. Harris. ?She became very interested in our lives, including our latest in-vitro success. She wanted to know the details in a way that made it seem as if she were the third person in bed with us.?        
And sometimes, he added, there were expectations that they would be there for _her_. ?She asked us to feed her cat and accept deliveries when she wasn?t there,? Mr. Harris said. Once, in a swap of landlord-tenant roles, she even asked him to come look at her backed-up sink.        

For a 36-year-old freelance medical writer living in a two-family house in Queens, the elderly landlady seems to be a combination of grandma and Santa Claus, ?because she knows when you are sleeping, she knows when you?re awake.?        
The writer, who asked that her name not be used because she hopes to renew her lease, said she thought the landlady was a very sweet person. ?I like her,? she said. ?I really do like her.?        

But when she and her husband moved in last February, the lack of a door on their baby?s bedroom generated a battle, with the landlady finally saying to them: ?Why do you want a door? Oh, you don?t want to hear the baby cry?? It felt like ?a commentary on our lives,? the writer said.        

With the demands of work and child care, the couple didn?t have time to buy curtains, and as a temporary solution, put cardboard boxes over the glass to keep the light out. ?The landlady said the boxes didn?t look good and she gave us curtains,? the writer said. ?I didn?t like them, but I put them up. If I hadn?t, I think she would have been hurt. It was like she was giving us a gift.?        

It has taken a year for the couple to make their peace with the situation, to accept the trade-offs: the lack of privacy weighed against the attractive rent. The landlady?s reproving comments that the baby isn?t dressed warmly enough weighed against the freshly renovated apartment. The monitoring of their comings and goings weighed against the lovely view of the Manhattan Bridge and ? what with no one above them or next door ? the peace and quiet.        

The writer is also aware that the living arrangements present challenges not just for her, but for the landlady as well.        

?We?re paying tenants and we have our rights,? she said. ?But I want to be respectful of the fact that this is my landlady?s home. I can tell she struggles with having someone live here.?        
There is no such struggle for Dorothy Lashley, who has owned a brownstone in Harlem for 30 years. She lives on the first and second floor and rents out the third and fourth to tenants who call her Mama.        

?It?s been a pleasurable situation so far,? she said. Perhaps that?s because Ms. Lashley, 71, spells out the rules of engagement before a lease gets signed. ?We don?t slam doors,? she said. ?If you want to have a party, invite everyone. People don?t have to come, but they have to be invited. If you don?t fit in, you have to move out.?        

?Dorothy makes it homey,? said Barbara Morris, 64, a retired nurse who has been a tenant of Ms. Lashley?s since 1998. ?People don?t have to worry about heat. If you need something done, it?s done right away.        
?Last week I cooked some greens and rice in chicken broth and took a plate down to her,? added Ms. Morris, who was recently invited to Ms. Lashley?s apartment for a birthday dinner of lasagna and cake.        

Mr. Curtin, meanwhile, weary of the incursions on his privacy, moved out as soon as his lease was up, and has since bought a condo in Long Island City. ?My building is friendly but impersonal,? he said, sounding relieved. ?I?d probably have to be dead for a few days before someone would come and check on me.?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2013)

The pops are marshmallow flavored. I would have had them offered in an assortment so no one could tell until they tasted.

Death Star Lollipops - Own - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2013)

Some in Rural Ireland Trying to Loosen Drunk-Driving Laws to Support Local Pubs | PRI's The World

Mary Wards is a legendary pub in the rural West of Ireland. It doesn?t look like much from the outside, but this three room, one-story building is famous for singing sessions, accordion playing and the occasional impromptu shotgun-target-shooting session. 

?It would be a lively pub,? says James Avery, a bartender at Mary Wards. ?It?s one of these places you feel you can come to the pub, on your own, and have a bit of fun.? 

But lately, Mary Wards hasn?t been as lively of a pub. Business is down, according to Avery, by about 20 percent. That?s in line with other rural Irish pubs. 

The Vintner?s Federation represents Irish pubs, and the organization estimates the drop-off has been between 15-30 percent for 2012, although exact figures won?t be available until this April. 





Farmers used to park tractors outside Mary Wards during lunch. The parking lot these days is empty during the day. (Photo: John Sepulvado)

The slowdown is being blamed, in large part, on transportation. Many longtime rural customers don?t want to drive to or from the pubs because they don?t want to get arrested for drunk-driving. The Irish government began implementing tougher drunk driving laws in 2005. The head of the Vintner?s Federation, Gerry Rafter, says it?s easy to understand the business hit by looking at the typical farmer. 

?He might spend five hours in a night playing cards or chatting with his neighbor, and have two or three pints and drive home maybe on a bike, or maybe on a tractor,? Rafter says. ?He?s not going out anymore. We need to keep the fabric of rural Ireland alive, and the pub is an important part to play in that community role.?

Some rural politicians have been quick to take up the call of the isolated farmer, as they push their local councils for looser drunk driving laws. The proposals vary, but generally most would allow local police or even bartenders to issue a type of rural driving permit, allowing the pub goer to consumer up to three drinks and still drive legally. 

Kerry Councilor Danny Healey-Rae is leading the charge. He says because rural roads have lower speed limits and are less busy, slightly intoxicated drivers could still travel safely compared to their urban counterparts. 
?They should be treated differently to the other general public that have more means of transport,? Healy-Rae says. 

The problem is the numbers don?t bear Healy-Rae and others arguments out. Before the tougher drunk driving laws, there were about 400 crash related fatalities each year on Ireland roads. About 70 percent of those happened in rural areas between 9 p.m. and 3 a.m., prime drinking times. 

Not one of those accidents, according to the National Roads Authority, involved a bicycle or tractor. 

Meanwhile, in 2012 there were a record low 162 road fatalities in the entire country. 





Many country roads in Ireland are barely large enough to fit one car on at a time. (Photo: John Sepulvado)

With those statistics on hand, the message from the government to the local politician has been ?get real.? Alan Shatter is Ireland?s Justice Minister, and he says the social lives of farmers don?t trump the possibility of drunk driving deaths. 
?There?s no question, of this government, or indeed, any future government, facilitating individuals drinking in excess of the blood alcohol limits,? Shatter says. ?Reducing fatalities on our roads must always take precedence over promoting the social consumption of alcohol.?

Kerry County councilors voted to let rural residents drive a bit drunker. The plan still needs central government approval, which Shatter has refused to grant. 

Despite the objection of the central government, at least three other rural counties, including Galway, are considering similar measures to allow pub-goers to get special permits that would allow them to drive with a higher blood-alcohol level this month. While the proposals seem designed to highlight the plight of the rural pub-goer bartender James Avery says even if the law was changed customers would be resistant to driving drunk. 

?Everything has gone too regimental now,? Avery says. ?You?re being told to be home at such time. You can?t drink and drive. You?re relying on someone else to get you to the pub and from the pub? Why bother? Stay at home.?
Or, as one farmer at the pub put it, who is going to be dumb enough to go to the police station, tell the police they?d like to drink and drive, and ask for a special permit to do so?


----------



## LAM (Feb 6, 2013)

my buddy's father in PA inherited some property in Ireland from a relative.  when he retired from the power company he went over there to live and his family told him that he needed to go back to the US because he drank to much and was an embarrassment.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2013)

I saw Steve Rinella on the show he had on the Travel Channel. This month the Outdoor and Sportsman channels are on free preview. I caught the big game episode of MeatEater last week on Sportsman.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Swiper (Feb 10, 2013)

the largest organ the human body has is the skin.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2013)

ARGO, DJANGO UNCHAINED And SKYFALL Win Big At This Year's BAFTA Awards


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2013)

VIDEO: Scientist Estimates Weight of Thor


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice ice scraper

Star Wars Severed Wampa Arm Ice Scraper - Own - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

The Long, Long Run: Glenn Frey and Don Henley Reflect on 'History of the Eagles' - NYTimes.com


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2013)

Everything's big in Texas!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2013)

STAR WARS: Previously Unseen BTS Pic Of Carrie Fisher In Her "Slave Leia" Outfit


[h=2]I'm not sure anything drives _Star Wars_ geeks into a foaming frenzy like Carrie Fisher dressed in her Jabba's palace bikini from _Return Of The Jedi_. And now we a brand new behind-the-scenes snap of the lovely Miss Fisher, all "slaved" up on the beach..[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2013)

Watch Oscar Nominated THE SIMPSONS Short ("Maggie Simpson In The Longest Daycare")


Maggie Simpson spends a day at the Ayn Rand Daycare Center where she is diagnosed at an average intelligence level. Longing to be grouped with the gifted children, Maggie finds her destiny by rescuing a lonely cocoon from Baby Gerald, who is busy smooshing butterflies.​


----------



## Swiper (Feb 20, 2013)

If you're an American before you enter a restroom and an American when you exit, what are you when you're in the restroom?


----------



## Swiper (Feb 21, 2013)

*Curt's hijack thread*



Swiper said:


> If you're an American before you enter a restroom and an American when you exit, what are you when you're in the restroom?



European.  you're-peeing.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

Mutant goldfish discovered in Lake Tahoe | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | News | Comcast


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2013)

10 “Saturday Night Live” stars who aren’t famous from “Saturday Night Live” – IFC


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2013)

Big Presentation? Imagine It's Open Mic Night | Inc.com


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2013)

In March on the Discovery channel


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2013)

Hundreds of Bizarre ‘Ice Balls’ form on Lake Michigan | XFINITY News Blog by Comcast

[h=1]Hundreds of Bizarre ?Ice Balls? form on Lake Michigan[/h]by Brian Rademaekers | March 1, 2013 at 9:40 AM | General
In an otherworldly scene, hundreds of giant balls of ice ? or in some cases ?ice boulders? ? are washing up along the shores of Lake Michigan.
While the phenomenon is nothing new, observers are noting that the oblong chunks of ice seem especially large this winter. Some reportedly weigh over 50 pounds.
The strange sight, which in some places includes hundreds of yards of shoreline littered with the spectacular ice balls, is attracting curious nature observers and local TV reporters.
In one clip, a reporter from UpNorthLive.com struggles to lift one the ice balls during a segment on the arrival of the odd-looking ice:

In another clip, Leda Olmstad, of Cedar, Michigan, marvels at discovering hundreds of ?amazing? ice balls stretching as far as the eye can see. It?s her Facebook photos that have helped draw attention to the bizarre scene ? bringing her calls from media outlets ranging from the _New York Daily News_ to the Weather Channel. 
Below, a meteorologist from NBC affiliate 7&4 News explains that the ice balls occur when the lake?s water is just below freezing. As chunks of ice form in layers, wind and currents round them ? not unlike a rock on river bottom ? until they get blown onto shore.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2013)

The Mercedes G63 6x6 Will Dominate Every Other SUV At The Mall

[h=1]The Mercedes G63 6x6 Will Dominate Every Other SUV At The Mall[/h]Mercedes G63 6x6 Dubai Geneva Motor ShowFour-wheel drive. Everyone seems to have it these days and, frankly, it's getting a bit boring. Mercedes realizes that too. But unlike everyone else, they're here to make a difference. That's where the brand new G63 6x6 comes in.



The G63 6x6 is six-wheel drive. That means it will be able to scale Mount Everest in total comfort, drive a group of four from China to Latvia with nary a worry, as well as terrify small indigenous tribes that have never seen a moving vehicle, let alone one that looks like it's out to murder you.
However, you'll likely see it in its natural habitat, scaling the parking garage at the local galleria during a sale at Neiman Marcus.
The G63 6x6 is powered by the G63's twin turbo V8. That equals 536 horsepower and 560 pound feet of torque. The torque split betwixt all six wheels is a nice 30:40:30. That adds up to 0 to 60 in under six seconds and a top speed of 100 MPH. That might sound slow, but it has 37 inch tires and weighs, *weight* (!) for it, 8,322 pounds. 
There are also five locking differentials, I guess so you can drive over everyone else waiting to valet park for the opera.
It sounds like an absolutely manic offroader. It can ford depths of 39.3 inches, which should be enough to drive through the deepest puddles you'll find on a rainy day in Los Angeles. You can also inflate and deflate the tires from the inside, which means you won't scuff your shoes filling up the tires at the local Valero.
The cargo bed is finished in polished bamboo, which sounds rather lovely. It'll also be a great way to transport your new Prada merchandise.

To be serious for a moment, this thing looks incredible. It has off-road capabilities that you only dream of these days and can probably tackle anything you throw at it. It looks like it'll be perfectly at home on sand dunes and mountains. In fact, it looks like it would actively try and destroy you if you drove on a paved road. I love this thing.
Mercedes will build about 20 to 30 of the trucks each year at a price of somewhere around $450,000. If you want one, you better get in line behind members of the Dubai royal family as well as Paris Hilton. Probably.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2013)

The new Lamborghini

See And Hear The Lamborghini Veneno Driving For The First Time


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2013)

Sarah Jessica Parker Confesses That Stilettos Deformed Her Feet | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Sarah Jessica Parker Confesses That Stilettos Deformed Her Feet

All that ?Sex and the City? has taken its toll on *Sarah Jessica Parker*. The actress, who was a known passion for fashion that included a love of Manolo Blahnik shoes, now says that her high-end style and stilettos has deformed her feet. 
Parker told Us Magazine that she now has to don sneakers, on doctor?s orders.

?For ten or so years, I literally ran in heels,? she said. ?I worked 18-hour days and never took them off. I wore beautiful shoes, some better made than others, and never complained.?
But after twisting her ankle and visiting a doctors, that all changed.

?I went to a foot doctor and he said, ?Your foot does things it shouldn?t be able to do,? she said. ?That bone there?. You?ve created that bone. It doesn?t belong there.? The moral of the story is, the chickens are coming home to roost. It?s sad, because my feet took me all over the world, but eventually they were like, ?You know what, we are really tired, can you just stop ? and don?t put cheap shoes on us???

*
I remember seeing the scene in the last Transformers movie with that Rosie chick unable to put her feet flat on the stairs when she was barefoot. Her ankles must be locked in place.*


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)

SaferProducts.gov


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2013)

Snow Clearing 'Idiot' Falls Off Roof, Makes Once-In-A-Lifetime Save

A Slovenian man attempting to show his buddies how to properly clear snow off a roof treated them instead to a potentially tragic demonstration of how to improperly clear snow off the roof ? before unexpectedly turning the whole thing into a professional tutorial on how to properly clear snow off a roof when you're the luckiest man alive.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

Bread That Looks Like Vaginas


----------



## Swiper (Mar 15, 2013)

*Curt's hijack thread*

if you can choose $5,000 worth of gold or $8,000 in cash, but you couldn't have access to it until 10 years,  which one would you take?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

NJ stringing up dead birds to get rid of buzzards | General Headlines | Comcast

BRIDGEWATER, N.J. ? BRIDGEWATER, N.J. (AP) ? The dead vulture's feathers snap and crack, breaking apart as its frozen wings are spread for one last flight.
It will soon soar gracefully ? albeit briefly ? into a tree in this hilly New Jersey suburb, hoisted to a branch where it will hang, upside down, until spring.

Wildlife officials say it's a sure-fire way to get an estimated 100 black and turkey vultures from roosting in the neighborhood, leaving behind foul-smelling and acidic droppings on roofs and lawns, creeping out residents and even their pets.
Before the black vulture's carcass is strung up, nearly a dozen vultures glide over Bridgewater on a cool, gray Monday morning. Some perch in trees. One rests on a chimney-top.

Neighborhood residents watched as wildlife specialist Terri Ombrello launched a weighted fishing line over a branch with a sling shot. She took turns with partner Nicole Rein tying the bird's legs with another line then pulled the bird about 30 feet off the ground.

Vultures may like to eat road kill but it turns out they don't like the sight of their own dead upside down.
"They don't like seeing their own in that unnatural position," Rein said.

Bridgewater, a town of 45,000 about 40 miles west of New York, became at least the seventh New Jersey community this winter to turn to the wildlife services unit of the U.S. Department of Agriculture for buzzard-beating help. Black and red turkey vultures are protected species and cannot be killed without a permit.

The birds roost from November to April, settling down as it gets dark, when they are most visible.

Jim Van Allen, 69, lives across the street where the carcass was strung up in Bridgewater. He's lived in the neighborhood practically his entire life. He said it isn't unusual to see vultures there in this community but not this many. He said the vultures started arriving in November, just after Superstorm Sandy.

"They just glide all around, all day long, I mean, just looking for something dead," he said.

The vultures, which have sometimes lined up eerily on rooftops, have not just spooked residents. Mark Nathan said his yellow lab Callie is afraid of the vultures, especially when they fly low.
"She freaks out about them," Nathan said. The dog "barks at them and then she runs inside as fast as possible," he said.

Scavenging vultures are key to the ecosystem because they feed off dead animals, acting as flying garbage disposals. Still, in densely populated areas where they can thrive, vultures pose a serious nuisance.
"Their feces runs down the roof. It looks bad," Van Allen said.

Residents can expect to see fewer vultures within one to three days. While some may still perch on the tree, Rein said, they will not do so for long.
While some New Jersey towns regard the influx of vultures as a problem at least one community is hoping it will get its birds back.

Wenonah started holding a vulture festival in 2006 after nearly 200 turkey and black vultures made the town their winter home. But the town canceled its festival this year, according to Vulture Festival website, because they're no longer roosting there at night.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

4 Ways That You'll Ensure Failure - Lifehack


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2013)

Parkour lessons in Los Angeles


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 19, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker Confesses That Stilettos Deformed Her Feet | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker Confesses That Stilettos Deformed Her Feet
> 
> ...



My ex did that. She wore spike heels everywhere almost all the time. One day she came out of the shower and was having trouble walking. Her calf muscles and Achilles tendon shortened from wearing high heels all the time.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/20...ss.html?nl=nyregion&emc=edit_ur_20130318&_r=1&

The South Brooklyn Weightlifting Club


----------



## Swiper (Mar 21, 2013)

Looking to create a YouTube video worthy of two million-plus views and unworthy of getting arrested by police, 18-year-old video prankster Charles Ross decided to do an acrobatic flip over two Sarasota County sheriff?s deputies who were sitting on a park bench in Sarasota, Fla.
He accomplished only one of his goals.
The video, uploaded to YouTube on Saturday, has already gotten more than two million views, however, it also landed Ross in a pair of cuffs.

After landing the impressive flip without touching the cops, one of the unamused deputies told him ?the next time you do this we will be forced to do something.?
Ross acknowledged their warning and told them he understood. But once one of the deputies realized he had recorded the stunt, he completely changed his tone.
?Because you just filmed that, I?m about to ruin your day and erase it,? the cop said.
?No you?re not,? Ross replied. When he went after his camera, the two deputies tackled him to the ground and handcuffed him.

While the stunt was certainly ill-advised, did the 18-year-old, identified as Charles Ross byWWMT-TV, really break any laws?
Deputy Chris Shale, of the Sarasota County Sheriff?s Department, told TheBlaze that Charles Ross was arrested on Nov. 10 of 2012 at 948 Beach Road in Sarasota, the same location where he says the video was filmed. He was charged with both culpable negligence and resisting arrest without violence.

According to Florida state law, culpable negligence is described as the following:(1) *Whoever, through culpable negligence, exposes another person to personal injury commits a misdemeanor of the second degree*, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083​


[video=youtube;thMckjuhTCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=thMckjuhTCI[/video]

YouTube Prankster Tackled, Arrested for Doing Front Flip Over Cops in Viral Video ? But Did He Break Any Laws? | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2013)

Swiper said:


> But once one of the deputies realized he had recorded the stunt, he completely changed his tone.
> *"Because you just filmed that, I'm about to ruin your day and erase it," the cop said.
> "No you're not," Ross replied. *When he went after his camera, the two deputies tackled him to the ground and handcuffed him.
> 
> While the stunt was certainly ill-advised, *did the 18-year-old, identified as Charles Ross byWWMT-TV, really break any laws?*



So apparently the officer did not erase the film. Couldn't he figure the camera out? lol

And I guess the cops were covered so far as a "crime" was concerned. Absurd. But the pretty dumb to do a flip over two armed _anybodies _much less cops.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2013)

Identities, Long-Term Before & After Portraits Show the Effects of Time

London-based photographer Ana Oliveira shows the effects of time has on her subjects in the two-part ?before and after? portrait series, _Identities_ and _Identities II_. Each ?after? photo is staged by Oliveira to mimic the positioning of the early ?before? photo.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Parkour lessons in Los Angeles



The gym turned up in this list:

The 25 Most Kick-Ass Alternative Gyms in the U.S. | Greatist

TEMPEST FREERUNNING ACADEMY - GYM VIDEO - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2013)

37 pictures from the NY auto show:
2014 Jeep Cherokee Trail Hawk?Pictures - CBS News


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2013)

The Movie Toy Chest - Entertainment - Thrillist Nation

_G.I. Joe: Retaliation_ marks the second time the little plastic soldiers have become big, meaty killing machines on film. They follow a long tradition of toys-turned-movies, ranging from logical fare like _TMNT_ to head-scratching adaptations like _Battleship_, which for some reason featured gigantic alien monsters, the iconic pegs as missiles, and Rihanna screaming while shooting guns while wet. Which was actually an improvement on the game.
Which iconic toys from your past are next to hit the big screen? Here are a few ideas....


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn poachers...

Worst Field Trip Ever?! 8-Year-Old Girl Shot in Leg With Arrow | Fox News Insider

We think this may truly qualify as the worst field trip ? ever. An eight-year-old California girl was hit in the leg with a 20-inch arrow while she was playing on the UC Berkeley campus during a school science trip. Plus, talk about nerves of steel ? the third-grader, Nadine Harrison, was rushed to the hospital with the arrow still lodged in her leg! (See the photo for proof.)

Doctors had to surgically remove the arrow. Authorities say they still don?t know where the arrow came from.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 28, 2013)

*Curt's hijack thread*



Gregzs said:


> The Movie Toy Chest - Entertainment - Thrillist Nation
> 
> _G.I. Joe: Retaliation_ marks the second time the little plastic soldiers have become big, meaty killing machines on film. They follow a long tradition of toys-turned-movies, ranging from logical fare like _TMNT_ to head-scratching adaptations like _Battleship_, which for some reason featured gigantic alien monsters, the iconic pegs as missiles, and Rihanna screaming while shooting guns while wet. Which was actually an improvement on the game.
> Which iconic toys from your past are next to hit the big screen? Here are a few ideas....



I would make a movie out of the game called Perfection!  It would be a sci-fi horror movie kind of like Saw mixed with Cube and Fermats Room .  People move room to room solving puzzles as the floor rises toward the ceiling, if time runs out the floor pops up and flings them into razor blades or spikes on the ceiling.

Remember Perfection as a kid, the pressure to hurry and finish putting the shaped pegs in their slots before the timer made the whole thing pop up and scare you half to death and then you and your friends would all laugh hysterically?


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2013)

CRAZY VIDEO: Drunk Chinese Man Climbs His Way to “High-Voltage” Situation | Fox News Insider


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2013)

Space Janitors season 2 part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2013)

10 cheapest and most expensive places to live in the U.S.

10 cheapest places to live in the U.S. - CBS News

10 most expensive places to live in the U.S. - CBS News


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2013)

Vulcan's View 12: Volcanoes Seen From Space | Wired Science | Wired.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2013)

Forecast - Own - Thrillist Nation

See the weather from 100yrs ago, to the minute

After launching an innovative weather app called Dark Sky last year, the crew behind Forecast decided to make something that didn't sound like a terrible movie starring Keri Russell, _and_ has seven-day forecasts that cover the whole world, weather visualizations, a time machine that Biff Tannen will steal to bring the 1955 version of himself a sports almanac shows the weather in the past/distant future, and that works on any device.

Forecast


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)

Beaver attacks and kills man in Belarus - CBS News

This story originally appeared on GlobalPost
   A man was attacked and killed by a beaver in Belarus.
Sky News reported the man was on a fishing trip with two friends at Lake Shestakov when they spotted the animal on the side of the road.
  The beaver attacked the man as he approached to take a photo.
  The Daily Telegraph offered a slightly different version of events, saying the man wanted to pose next to the animal for a photograph.
  The next part of the story is not in dispute - the beaver sank his sharp teeth into the man's thigh, severing a main artery.
  Despite his friends' attempts to stop the bleeding, the man bled to death.
  "It was early morning and already light when they saw a beaver by the road, which was unusual because beavers are nocturnal," Sergei Shtyk, the deputy head of the region's wildlife inspectorate, told The Daily Telegraph.
  "One of them went up to be photographed with it, and the animal attacked him and bit him twice, cutting an artery in his thigh, before running away."
  Don't believe us yet about how intimidating a beaver can get? The YouTube video below shows an unassuming Russian filming a beaver that goes from "look how cute I am" to "I'm going to kill you" in less than 30 seconds. 

  With that said, beaver attacks are rare and are mostly by rabid beavers.
  In December, a rabid beaver chased two children at a Springfield nature center in Virginia.
  In the same week, another rabid beaver attacked an 83-year-old woman at Lake Barcroft.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2013)

IRS Looking at Facebook, Twitter Pages… But Can They Read Your Emails Too!? | Fox News Insider


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2013)

You'll put your eye out kid.

CRAZY VIDEO: “Lipstick Bounty Hunters” Use Stun Guns, Rubber Bullets on Man; Was It Excessive Force? | Fox News Insider


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2013)

Florida battles slimy invasion by giant snails | Reuters

Florida battles slimy invasion by giant snails

South Florida is fighting a growing infestation of one of the world's most destructive invasive species: the giant African land snail, which can grow as big as a rat and gnaw through stucco and plaster.
More than 1,000 of the mollusks are being caught each week in Miami-Dade and 117,000 in total since the first snail was spotted by a homeowner in September 2011, said Denise Feiber, a spokeswoman for the Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services.

Residents will soon likely begin encountering them more often, crunching them underfoot as the snails emerge from underground hibernation at the start of the state's rainy season in just seven weeks, Feiber said.
The snails attack "over 500 known species of plants ... pretty much anything that's in their path and green," Feiber said.

In some Caribbean countries, such as Barbados, which are overrun with the creatures, the snails' shells blow out tires on the highway and turn into hurling projectiles from lawnmower blades, while their slime and excrement coat walls and pavement.
"It becomes a slick mess," Feiber said.

A typical snail can produce about 1,200 eggs a year and the creatures are a particular pest in homes because of their fondness for stucco, devoured for the calcium content they need for their shells.
The snails also carry a parasitic rat lungworm that can cause illness in humans, including a form of meningitis, Feiber said, although no such cases have yet been identified in the United States.

EXOTIC INVASION

The snails' saga is something of a sequel to the Florida horror show of exotic species invasions, including the well-known infestation of giant Burmese pythons, which became established in the Everglades in 2000. There is a long list of destructive non-native species that thrive in the state's moist, subtropical climate.

Experts gathered last week in Gainesville, Florida, for a Giant African Land Snail Science Symposium, to seek the best ways to eradicate the mollusks, including use of a stronger bait approved recently by the federal government.

Feiber said investigators were trying to trace the snail infestation source. One possibility being examined is a Miami Santeria group, a religion with West African and Caribbean roots, which was found in 2010 to be using the large snails in its rituals, she said. But many exotic species come into the United States unintentionally in freight or tourists' baggage.

"If you got a ham sandwich in Jamaica or the Dominican Republic, or an orange, and you didn't eat it all and you bring it back into the States and then you discard it, at some point, things can emerge from those products," Feiber said.
Authorities are expanding a series of announcements on buses, billboards and in movie theaters urging the public to be on the lookout.

The last known Florida invasion of the giant mollusks occurred in 1966, when a boy returning to Miami from a vacation in Hawaii brought back three of them, possibly in his jacket pockets. His grandmother eventually released the snails into her garden where the population grew in seven years to 17,000 snails. The state spent $1 million and 10 years eradicating them.

Feiber said many people unfamiliar with the danger viewed the snails as cute pets.

"They're huge, they move around, they look like they're looking at you ... communicating with you, and people enjoy them for that," Feiber said. "But they don't realize the devastation they can create if they are released into the environment where they don't have any natural enemies and they thrive."


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2013)

Bryan Callen pulls cactus needles out of Joe Rogen's ass


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2013)

Garbage and the Screaming Females official version of Because the Night


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2013)

Did A Chinese Police Car Hit This Pedestrian And Drive Off?


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 20, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Garbage and the Screaming Females official version of Because the Night




That song has been beaten to death by all sorts of bands. Garbage and the Screaming Females really did it justice.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2013)

Steven Rinella talking about balls with Joe Rogen


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2013)

I gave my nephew's daughter a Dora the Explorer Snuggie as a Christmas gift a while back. Of course I have a Foreman grill.  10 Best-Selling Infomercial Products | Mental Floss


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2013)

How to gut a deer


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2013)

Interactive map of North American English dialects:

Interactive Map of North American English Dialects


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2013)

Photos of Abandoned ‘Star Wars’ Film Set Locations in Tunisia


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2013)

I'm not sure if I would have drawn a skywhale with udders. Even if I did, I don't think I would have made so many.

The Skywhale, Hot Air Balloon Sculpture of a Flying Whale Creature


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2013)

Template for Any Best Man Speech from Dan Abramson


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2013)

Motorcycle Built Using Apple Devices - AskMen


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2013)

James Lipton Was a Pimp: Inside the Actor's Studio Host Talks Prostitution Past in Paris | Comcast

James Lipton is opening up about his time working at a pimp in Paris. 

In the latest issue of Parade magazine, the Inside the Actors Studio host was asked about his?shall we say interesting??experiences working in France in the 1950s. 

"It was only a few years after the war," Lipton reveals. "Paris was different then, still poor. Men couldn't get jobs and, in the male chauvinist Paris of that time, the women couldn't get work at all. It was perfectly respectable for them to go into le milieu [prostitution]."

The 86-year-old continued, "They were beautiful and young and extraordinary. There was no [shame] because it was completely regulated. Every week they had to be inspected medically...it was a different time."

Lipton was introduced to the prostitution scene after befriending one of the women. He explained, "We became great friends. When I ran out of money, I said, 'I have to go home.' She said, 'No, you don't. I'll arrange for you.' So she arranged for me to do it. I had to be okayed by the underworld; otherwise they would've found me floating in the Seine."

Lipton, who at the time says he represented a "whole bordello" and did "a roaring business," has different views of the world's oldest profession now.

When asked if he thinks people should pay for sex, he said, "I really don't. I think if you can't earn it on your own, then you don't deserve it."


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)

Aston Martin V12 Vanage S Sounded Good Until My Eardrums Burst


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)

Worst summer jobs: Slate staffers share their memories of youth employment. - Slate Magazine

Our Best and Worst Summer Jobs
We look back fondly?and not so fondly?on the gigs of our youth.

Surely one of the greatest downsides of becoming an adult is the disenchantment of summer. Yes, it stays light out longer and many of us get a week or two of vacation; but, in general, the magic and tantalizing potential that those warm months held in our youth is gone. Perhaps one of the most sorely missed charms is the venerable summer job, those short-term experiments in employment that provide not only a little spending money, but valuable life lessons as well. So, with Memorial Day just behind us, and the season officially in full swing, we pay homage to the summer job with a series of recollections?some traumatic, some glowing?from Slate staff. Please enjoy, and if you feel moved to share your own tale, follow the instructions at the bottom of the page.

***

The Art Shack

I worked in the Art Shack of the Chilmark Community Center on Martha?s Vineyard. Imagine the most privileged children in the country kneading clay into your hair. One kid was prematurely world-weary and just sat in the corner eating papier-mâché. At least I learned how to braid hemp!

?Katy Waldman, assistant editor

The Poisonous Pachysandra Patch

My first summer job was the summer before I started college. Because I hadn't found anything better (or, in fact, looked for anything better), my father arranged a job for me as a groundskeeper at a local apartment complex. Most days I mowed and trimmed lawns and worked myself into a nice nasty sweat in the humid D.C. summer weather.

One particularly hot day, I was given the task of weeding a patch of pachysandra. Since pachysandra thrives in well shaded areas, that's exactly where this patch was located. Shade beats sun.

"Just watch out for the poison ivy," my supervisor instructed me. "You know what it looks like, right?" Of course I knew what it looked like: I was a Boy Scout, and camping in the woods had been a part of family vacations since I was very young.

Humid weather, though, is humid weather whether you?re in the sun or in the shade. As I weeded, I wiped my brow with my forearm to clear the sweat. Of course, within hours a poison ivy rash had broken out all over my face.

The next summer I signed up with a temp agency to do miscellaneous office jobs.

?Doug Harris, Slate?s chief architect

Herding Brats

Ever since puberty, I haven?t been a fan of young children?I don?t indulge them, and I don?t like being around them. So it was probably a bad idea for me to apply for a job where I would have to spend several months with them on a daily basis?but it was the summer between my sophomore year and junior year of college, and I needed something that would both look good on my resume and pay me well.

I spent June through August of that year, five days a week, 12 hours a day, at a performing arts camp in Chicago, and it was by far the worst job I?ve ever had?though to my 19-year-old self, the paycheck seemed big enough to make it worthwhile (at first). After applying to be a choreographer with the preference of working with teenagers, I was hired as a mere camp counselor, tasked with shuffling a group of 5- to 8-year-olds from activity to activity for the majority of my employment, which required no creativity whatsoever (unless you consider figuring out how to deal with a 6-year-old who isn?t potty-trained ?creative?).

Sadly, the majority of the youngest kids were there only because their (usually wealthy) parents had nowhere else to put them while school was out, and they didn?t really want to learn how to do a kick ball change or sing about how the sun will come out tomorrow. They didn?t pay attention, and many misbehaved. One deceptively adorable 6-year-old girl was actually a brat who would scream any time she didn?t get her way. She seemed to know she was cute, and she would bat her big brown eyes in the hopes of melting my heart rather than getting sent to time out. (It never worked.)

   To top it all off my boss, the camp founder was kind of a creep among a staff made up almost entirely of women?he once asked me if I was dating anyone, and then wondered aloud how it could be that I was single. Thankfully, this particular summer camp no longer exists to make young college students like me want to pull out their hair. I?ve since learned that my former boss shut the operation down and disappeared soon after, accused of fraud.

?Aisha Harris, Brow Beat assistant


Gardening, Good and Evil

The summer just after high school, I got a job as a gardener on the enormous estate of a tech mogul who lived in my hometown. The gardening staff numbered about eight?half full-timers, half summer scrubs like me. We worked in sweltering heat and pouring rain. I was the unhappiest and worst gardener in the history of gardening. Yet I somehow lasted the summer, neither getting fired nor harming myself with pruning shears.

Here were my assigned duties, ranked from dreadful to tolerable:

Weeding. If you?re in an office right now you can replicate this task. Get down on your knees. Hold your face close to the Berber carpeting. Now pick bits of lint out of the carpet and place them in a bag. No, don?t stop. Keep doing this. FOR THREE HOURS. Also, for the sake of realism, you might arrange to get rained on and have ants bite you.

Edging. You can define a pleasing edge on a flowerbed by cutting a deep furrow, lining it with a plastic retaining wall ? oh, I?m bored just describing it. The important thing to know here is that the motorized edging tool is a wildly spinning blade that can hit a rock, jump erratically, and define a pleasing edge between your ankle and your foot. I lived in constant fear of de-foot-ment.

Watering. Hold a hose and aim a spray of water at the base of various plants. This felt like when you need to pee really bad after a long night of drinking, only instead of taking a minute or two this took a full hour and offered zero feeling of physical relief.

Mowing. I hated carefully mowing the chessboard patterns on the ?show lawn? at the front of the mansion. But I did enjoy careening around on the riding mower, grinding up huge swathes of open meadow. Don?t make me feel guilty about the cloud of butchered grasshoppers floating in my wake.

Backhoeing and dump trucking. The badass side of gardening. You?ve not known true bliss until you have operated heavy machinery as a teenage boy. I?d scoop up giant globs of mulch with the backhoe (just like an arcade crane), plop them in the back of the dump truck, drive through the hidden reaches of the estate listening to loud rap, and then dump an avalanche of bark chips in the precise wrong spot?thus killing a rare and beautiful $6,500 plant. Pure delight.

The next summer I was a telemarketer, which was in some ways better but also made me want to self-harm with pruning shears.

?Seth Stevenson, contributing writer

Health Grade ? Pending

The summer after my sophomore year  of high school I was hired for a job at America?s finest music/food/pale-upper-arm festival, Milwaukee?s Summerfest. I was to work in the Fest outpost of a niceish suburban restaurant in what I believed to be a position as a cook or a register guy.

Instead, on the broiling-hot first day of Summerfest, I was taken to a windowless, stifling room behind the kitchen and given an apron and an enormous recycling-bin-sized tub of raw, oozing steaks. ?You need to pound those flat,? said my boss, who I realize now was like 23, max.

I looked around the room. ?With what?? I asked.

?We usually just use these,? he said, pointing at the big 128-ounce cans of diced tomatoes stacked on the shelves above the counter.

And so for five hours I pounded steaks, over and over, with heavy, slippery cans that had, presumably, just been removed from the dusty, mouse-infested storeroom where they?d sat since the summer before. I washed my hands, sure. But did I wash the cans? The counter? Nope. Hour after unrefrigerated hour the level of steaks in the tub lowered as I splattered the cans, the counter, the shelves, the wall, the ceiling, and myself with blood. I took a short break, during which, God help me, I ate a steak sandwich from my restaurant. Then back to the smashery I went.

At 4 p.m. I took off my apron and threw it into the corner. I scrubbed my hands and arms and told my boss I didn?t think this job was for me; he shrugged and handed me a $20 bill. I?d made plans to meet friends that afternoon, and I shall never forget the looks on their faces when I sauntered up to them at the entrance, dripping with gore, my shirt and shorts and socks and shoes drenched in blood but for an apron-shaped area on my front that was merely drenched in sweat. After an hour I could no longer take my own stench and I threw my clothes away in a public bathroom, changing into a Summerfest-branded T-shirt and shorts I?d purchased at the Fest. Their cost: $25.

?Dan Kois, senior editor

Porta Potty Paparazzi

When I was 19, I worked as a waitress at an upscale restaurant in a New England vacation town that had its share of wealthy and famous visitors. The restaurant was owned by a couple?the husband was a sweet, mild mannered chef, and the wife was a mean-spirited, venomous manager. Every shift she hissed insults and criticisms about all the things I was doing wrong, from how I cut lemons to how I wrote out checks, to how I greeted the guests. Once, while I was in the middle of taking a table?s order, she walked by and swatted me on the legs because, as she later explained, ?I didn?t like how you were standing.? When she was out of earshot, the other servers and I meanly joked that her then toddler who?d been a preemie must have come early in order to get as far away from her as possible.

A pet issue of the owners? was how the water service in town was extremely expensive, and they therefore insisted that only customers could use the bathrooms. This limitation included not only noncustomer walk-ins, but also the staff as well?we were all invited to visit a Porta Potty in the parking lot should the need arise. One empty afternoon after lunch service, I heard a familiar voice as I was putting away silverware. Across the dining room, I saw that it was Meg Ryan, politely asking the Jamaican line cook if she could use our bathroom. I stood open-mouthed as he nonchalantly explained (as he had many times) that per the bosses? orders, the bathrooms were for customers only; she could use the Porta Potty outside. Meg Ryan said thank you and headed out to the parking lot to take the cook?s advice. I rushed over to gab with him about how he?d just denied a movie star use of our bathroom, but he?d never heard of her. When we told the owners the story later, they were thrilled?that he hadn?t broken the policy, even for a Hollywood starlet.

?Katherine Goldstein, innovations editor

We All Scream for Ice Cream

In my small Ohio hometown, there are a few inalienable truths within city limits: Football is king, pitch is superior to all other card games, and Flub?s Dari-ette?where I spent my high school and early college-era summers?is the best summer treat in town.

I began working at this mom-and-pop soft-serve joint after my friend Kara saved me from a miserable job at a local grocery store bagging groceries and collecting carts?a job my parents required I get in order to maintain my driving privileges. When Jodie, the owner?s wife, told me I had the job, I nearly tackled her with a bear hug. I spent the next five April-to-October seasons serving cones and milkshakes, debating with co-workers and customers whether it?s sher-bet or sher-bert, developing a code for identifying cute boys in our lines with the all-female Friday night crew, and trying not to lose my cool while explaining to a customer for the umpteenth time why we didn?t have blue raspberry sherbet on that day.

Nowadays, I not-so-secretly love going to DIY frozen yogurt shops and flaunting my soft-serve pouring skills. I worked at Flub?s in the days before the store installed cash registers and credit-card machines, and I can still calculate change at lightning-fast speeds sans calculator. And I?m pretty sure my favorite pair of shorts still smells like hot fudge and whipped cream.

So if you ever find yourself in Hamilton, stop at Flub?s and order a No. 32: Meg?s Fudge Brownie. And, for the record, it is not possible to get sick of ice cream.

?Meg Wiegand, copy editor


Learning the ?Hippie Punch Dance? 

During the two summers after I graduated high school, I worked as an usher at Wolf Trap, an outdoor concert venue in Washington D.C. It was a great job with great people, but at times it felt like I was a professional NARC. No more was this the case than during an epically hard-to-usher performance by the jam band The String Cheese Incident. Part of my job was to keep a fire lane between the lawn seating area and the house theater clear as a general exit and in case of emergencies. This involved walking back and forth asking hippies, who didn?t care for my rules, man, to please stay behind a line of tape that was the designated ?dance line.? This task was impossible.

The usual response was for the hippies to dance behind the line for a moment, wait until I went away, and return to taking up the entire fire lane as a fun-time jam floor. One tall, obviously stoned hippie chick in a flower dress tried to dance with me, ignoring my meek requests for her to ?please, stay behind the dance line.? Another tall, well-built, shirtless hippie wearing flip-flops and a beaded necklace thrust his swinging, balled-up hands toward me like he was approaching to dance, but instead punched me in the chest, before receding back into the gyrating heap of sweaty, smelly hippie humanity. I wasn?t hurt, but I was shell-shocked. Had that hippie just assaulted me? Weren?t they supposed to be a peaceful people?

Later in the evening, I saw that angry hippie had climbed atop a sound box at the back of the house, and was doing his angry hippie punch ?dance? up there, a major safety concern. My friend and colleague Vyque had climbed up on to the box to try to get him down, and I saw angry hippie smile really weirdly and slowly walk toward her. I started to climb up the sound box to try to help her out, but when I peeked my head back over the top of the box, angry hippie was nowhere to be seen. It turns out he had walked directly into a hole in the sound box and fallen a full story to the bottom of a flight of stairs. I ran to go get him a wheelchair, a task made immensely more difficult because of all the dance-line violating hippie groovers. When I finally got back, I learned that when Vyque tried to help him, angry hippie had slapped her and said ?you tried to kill me, bitch!? EMTs finally showed up and wheeled him out of there through the chaotic dancing hippie morass. He probably just had a broken ankle, but I like to think that angry hippie lost the foot because we were unable to get to him in time.

?Jeremy Stahl, social media editor

Wolf_Trap 
Courtesy of Bill Adler


Summer Temp-tations

One summer when I was in college, I signed up with a temp agency as a typist. I was sent off to the Houston-Galveston Area Council, an association of local governments, to do data entry in the accounting department. The people in the office were funny and very nice to me, but they fulfilled every caricature of public employees. They worked as little as possible. They hired me to do stuff they should have been doing. They told me to inform the temp agency that I was done with my work there, and then, off the temp agency?s books, they kept me on the job and paid me the extra. At some point they figured out that a bunch of furniture was being stored in one of the offices, available for the taking. So they took it.

The guy who ran the department was the controller, Bill Prince. His door was closed all day. It sounded like he was on the phone. When I asked about it, somebody told me he was actually running his own carpeting business while he was at the office. I had figured he was just doing what everybody else did?slacking on the job. But in his case, he was using his free time to make some money on the side. At the end of the summer, I asked Bill for a letter of recommendation, and he wrote one for me.

Some time after I got back to college, I saw an item in the Houston Chronicle. It turned out that Bill?s carpeting business wasn?t a business. It was a front within a front. He was convicted of massive fraud and embezzlement: writing $338,000 in checks from HGAC to a dummy entity that passed $264,000 back to him, and stealing more than $1 million in federal funds.

I posted the article, along with Bill?s letter, on my dorm room door. As far as I knew, I was the only kid at school with a job recommendation from a convicted felon.

?William Saletan, columnist

Will Work for Food

It was 2009, and though two months after I finished they would be shut down, I landed the first?and most delicious?editorial internship of my career at Gourmet Magazine. On my first day, I was given my own cubicle and a tour of the test kitchens across the hall from the famed Cond? Nast cafeteria. The week before I had watched every video on the site, so I ended up knowing all the staff by name before I was introduced to them. Of course, out of awkwardness and politeness I pretended I knew nothing about their favorite technique for kneading bread. I sat in on meetings, and, as the only vegetarian in the office, was always given first dibs on dishes that fit my dietary restrictions. It was a filling nine weeks.

Midway through the summer, the assistant of editor-in-chief Ruth Reichl went on vacation, and I somehow ended up filling her seat while she was gone. I was told not to worry: Ruth wasn't "devil wears Prada" or anything. And it's true, she wasn't. She was great. But I was nervous: I had never answered a phone call from Francis Ford Coppola before. Still, I felt pretty powerful for a 22-year-old. Of course, I did have the typical intern-y tasks, like cleaning out the storage closet which housed issues dating back to the '40s and various other Gourmet paraphernalia?including the poster-size covers of the most recent issues that hung in the hallway until they were replaced. I was told to recycle them, and I did, until one day I decided to take one home. I still have August 2009 hanging in my apartment, and not a day goes by that I don't crave ice cream sandwiches.

?Miriam Krule, copy editor and ?Faith-Based? editor

Physics for Poets

Oscar Wilde once wrote that ?we can have in life but one great experience at best, and the secret of life is to reproduce that experience as often as possible.? I?m not as pessimistic about the numbers, but when reflecting on summer job?s past, there is definitely one experience that I always return to as a measure of greatness.

The summer after my freshman year of college, I miraculously got an internship in the communications department at Fermilab, the particle physics lab outside of Chicago that was, back before the LHC, the premiere spot for smashing protons/antiprotons in the world. Part of the deal was that my fellow intern Lauren and I would live in lab housing on site among visiting international physicists, so this was something of an immersion experience. I wish I could tell you what it?s like to play beer pong with some of the most scarily brilliant people on Earth (people who, when arguing about the fundamental nature of reality, actually have graphs to back up their slurred pontifications). But this being a government lab, those stories are classified.

What I can talk about is the time Lauren and I made cookies iced with neutrino symbols for our friend who was monitoring the detector on a night shift, or how I was suddenly trusted to interview Nobel laureates about the mysterious equations on their blackboard walls. I may also mention how my editors patiently taught me to structure an article and sifted through my copy to recover misplaced modifiers. There?s also the early evening drive back to the lab?s ?village? with the windows down, listening to ?Glamorous? on the mix CD we played all summer, or the time I cooked shrimp and grits for some Italian researchers who were kind enough to ignore my ignorance of polenta. And, of course, I?d be remiss not the mention how, as a parting gift, the stern, exacting department director gave me a yellowed collection of Oscar Wilde quotations because she somehow sensed that I might find them meaningful one day.

 To say that this was a paid internship may be an understatement.


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)

Charity drive


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2013)

The Best... and Worst Musician-Owned Restaurants - Eat - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Identities, Long-Term Before & After Portraits Show the Effects of Time
> 
> London-based photographer Ana Oliveira shows the effects of time has on her subjects in the two-part ?before and after? portrait series, _Identities_ and _Identities II_. Each ?after? photo is staged by Oliveira to mimic the positioning of the early ?before? photo.



Along the same lines:

Documentary About Irina Werning’s ‘Back To The Future’ Then & Now Portrait Project

The delightful ?Back To The Future? then and now portrait project by Argentinian photographer Irina Werning is the subject of this fascinating mini-documentary by UK-based filmmaker Jamie Jessett.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2013)

O.J. Simpson Witness Says 'Game Of Thrones' Scene Was Unrealistic


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2013)

Your 7-Species Guide To Summer Douchespotting - Thrillist Nation

Warm weather is peak migratory season for all species of douche as they flock towards beaches, lakes, and suspiciously warm pools. Here?s how to properly classify the d-bags you?ll encounter this Summer. 

Species: The Zinc-Nosed Boat Dweller
How to spot him: The blue-mirrored Costa Del Mar shades and Billabong neon board shorts are a dead giveaway for the seasoned douchespotter. Occasional body-distinguishing features may include a Monster energy drink visor or t-shirt from a six year-old music festival that he didn't even go to.
Native habitat: A hybrid of the lake dweller and the beach townie, this species rarely migrates far from its local nesting place, but can typically be spotted at the marina post-gassing up his ride and smoking something that kind of looks like a cigarillo.
Mating call: ?I know this great spot 'bout a league down where you can pull right up to the beach and beer bust without the fuzz hassling you if you?re interested.? 

Species: The North American Bro Douche
How to spot him: Proudly donning a faded college athletics or frat lettered shirt, this species is at least five years past leaving his collegiate nest but has yet to relinquish his hockey-slash-lacrosse glory days. Distinguishing lower body characteristics include mesh shorts, shamrock ankle tats, and worn out Rainbow flips.
Native habitat: Frequently found in pack formation anywhere beer pong is played or at his buddy's bar, where all the "smokeshows" hang out.
*Sometimes referred to by its alternate taxonomy, ?Fratosae Antiquis? 

Species: The This-Isn?t-Monaco Douche
How to spot him: His white linen, four-buttons-open shirt makes this douche easily identifiable. The hands and feet of this species are impeccably manicured, while its darkened skin perfectly matches the saddle leather interior of his convertible ride. Common accessories include Italian driving loafers and a severe-looking member of the female species not originally from America riding shotgun.
Native habitat: A cold-blooded, Southern migratory douche, he generally prefers Miami -- where his plumage can stay tan year-round. 

Species: The White-Bodied Mustachioed Douche
How to spot him: This rarely found in the wild species is much more elusive, often shunning places where other species congregate and ?ruin the vibe?. Typically clad in knee-length cut-off skinny denim and striped tanks, this creature has been known to carry bags made from environmentally sustainable material and fly in a loose and disaffected ?H? formation.
Native habitat: Anywhere where lots of buffalo plaid is welcome -- or where organic, farm-to-table food is consumed. Though frankly, according to this species, both of those things are "way over". Sigh.
Subspecies include: the Brooklyn Douche, the Portland Douche, the Austin Douche, the Mission Douche. 

Species: The Privileged Douche
How to spot him: He'll be donning Nantucket reds -- Murray?s only, because Vineyard Vines are for poor people -- a whale belt, a red Mount Gay Rum hat from Figawi 1998 ("before it got corporate") and Croakies emblazoned with the name of his favorite yacht club in the BVI.
Native habitat: Anyplace they can find females wearing pearls, blouses, or Lilly Pullitzer to mate with -- see: lobster bakes, country clubs, NESCAC school reunions, Connecticut.
Will probably be talking about: Squash. Or Hedge funds. Or the diminishing quality of horses available at the Greenwich Polo Club. 

Species: The Shore(club) Douche
How to spot him: Wearing a tight, embellished T-shirt that looks like it?s intended to fit the surgically enhanced girl fist pumping next to him. His eyebrows will be more manicured than hers, too. This species of douche typically foregoes the beach in favor of poolside bottle service whenever possible and won?t migrate to any areas unless they?re instantly recognizable by their single-word name.
Native habitat: Anywhere where his ?boy? works the door or he can score VIP -- or Vegas. He will always go to Vegas.
Notable body markings: Tribal armband tattoos or ethnic flags. 

Species: The Broad-Breasted Muscleback
How to spot him: Experienced douchespotters will isolate this species by its most telltale physical characteristic -- inflated lat syndrome (often accompanied by traps that?ve swallowed up his neck.) This douche may be short in stature and -- if he?s wearing a shirt at all -- it?ll be lacking sleeves and sides of any kind. So will the ones on the two other members of his pack with him at all times, who also do everything eerily slowly.
Native habitat: The gym, but after he?s done getting his swole on, he?ll head to the bar.
Fun fact: He may appear to be drinking, but further inspection of that red solo cup he?s clutching reveals that it?s actually full of diet soda and GHB.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2013)

Chobani: The yogurt company growing as fast as Google and Facebook - Postcards

How do you get from zero to $1 billion in revenue in five years?

Google (GOOG) did it by organizing the world's information.

Facebook (FB) did it by making the world more open and connected.

A hyper-growth trajectory, you might assume, requires a world-changing idea, brilliant programmers, and a Silicon Valley address.

Not necessarily. Hamdi Ulukaya borrowed $1 million to buy an 85-year-old factory in upstate New York, came up with a new recipe for an ancient product and took on Fortune 500 giants in a consumer category that most experts figured was locked up.

Five years after selling the first case of his Greek-style yogurt, Chobani, in October 2007, Ulukaya reached $1 billion in annual revenue. This kind of growth is unheard of, particularly for a startup, in the packaged-goods business?and rare in the tech world.

But Ulukaya has landed in the league of tech's fastest-growing companies--and can claim something that Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg and Google's Sergey Brin and Larry Page cannot: He owns 100% of his startup.

On Saturday night in Monte Carlo, Ulukaya, 41, was named Ernst & Young's World Entrepreneur of the Year, copping the grand prize in a competition that pitted him against 48 entrepreneurs whom E&Y designated tops  in their own countries. Ulukaya's win was a surprise only because many of the 1,000 attendees at the professional services firms' annual confab guessed that the judges?successful entrepreneurs from across the globe?wouldn't bestow the top award on a U.S. founder. But Ulukaya, who emigrated from Turkey to America at 22, impressed the judges and everyone else with his up-from-nothing success story.

Over breakfast in Monte Carlo last Thursday, Ulukaya told me about growing up in a tiny village in eastern Turkey, working on his father's dairy farm and moving to the U.S. hoping to learn English and go to business school. New York City's hubbub overwhelmed him. So he moved upstate, took some classes at the Albany branch of the State University of New York, and started a wholesale feta cheese business called Euphrates.

 Everything changed one day, a decade later, when Ulukaya opened a piece of mail that said: "Fully equipped yogurt factory for sale." Defying the advice of cautious friends and advisers, he borrowed just over $1 million from the SBA and Key Bank (KEY) to buy the Breyer's yogurt factory that plant Kraft Foods' (KFT) was shuttering. He recruited four workers from the plant and a "yogurt master" from Turkey and started work on creating the best-tasting, highest-quality yogurt.

Ulukaya has no serious business training, no corporate role models ("I never worked for anyone except my father.") and no investors except for himself. So it's natural that Chobani's strategy is based on instinct?the founder-CEO's. The organization is flat?"no layers," Ulukaya says. He employs 3,000 people in New York State and Idaho and at a dairy he bought in Australia. His corporate motto: "Nothing but good." From the start, Ulukaya has allocated 10% of Chobani's after-tax profits to philanthropy. Chobani's foundation is small but growing rapidly.

A billionaire at least on paper, Ulukaya says he longs to inspire other entrepreneurs to do some version of what he's doing?that is, make real stuff in real America. "I want to help bring entrepreneurship back to small towns, or else wealth will be only on the coasts," he says.

As for the glamorization of the tech and social-media crowd, he adds, "Who says you have to be a certain way to be a cool entrepreneur?"


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2013)

How The Human Face Might Look In 100,000 Years | XFINITY Lifestyle Blog by Comcast

We?ve come a long way looks-wise from our homo sapien ancestors. Between 800,000 and 200,000 years ago, for instance, rapid changes in Earth climate coincided with a tripling in the size of the human brain and skull, leading to a flattening of the face. But how might the physiological features of human beings change in the future, especially as new, wearable technology like Google Glass change the way we use our bodies and faces? Artist and researcher Nickolay Lamm has partnered with a computational geneticist to research and illustrate what we might look like 20,000 years in the future, as well as 60,000 years and 100,000 years out. His full, eye-popping illustrations are at the bottom of this post.

Lamm says this is ?one possible timeline,? where, thanks to zygotic genome engineering technology, our future selves would have the ability to control human biology and human evolution in much the same way we control electrons to power our world today. (For a critique of the scientific assumptions behind Lamm?s hypothesis, see this post by Forbes reporter Matthew Herper.)

Lamm speaks of ?wresting control? of the human form from natural evolution and bending human biology to suit our needs.  The illustrations were inspired by conversations with Dr. Alan Kwan, who holds a PhD in computational genomics from Washington University. UPDATE: Lamm?s project was also sponsored by the website MyVoucherCodes.co.uk, where he has a blog.

Kwan based his predictions on what living environments might look like in the future, climate and technological advancements. One of the big changes will be a larger forehead, Kwan predicts ? a feature that has already expanding since the 14th and 16th centuries. Scientists writing in the British Dental Journal have suggested that skull-measurement comparisons from that time show modern-day people have less prominent facial features but higher foreheads, and Kwan expects the human head to trend larger to accommodate a larger brain.

Kwan says that 60,000 years from now, our ability to control the human genome will also make the effect of evolution on our facial features moot. As genetic engineering becomes the norm, ?the fate of the human face will be increasingly determined by human tastes,? he says in a research document. Eyes will meanwhile get larger, as attempts to colonize Earth?s solar system and beyond see people living in the dimmer environments of colonies further away from the Sun than Earth. Similarly, skin will become more pigmented to lessen the damage from harmful UV radiation outside of the Earth?s protective ozone. Kwan expects people to have thicker eyelids and a more pronounced superciliary arch (the smooth, frontal bone of the skull under the brow), to deal with the effects of low gravity.

The remaining 40,000 years, or 100,000 years from now, Kwan believes the human face will reflect ?total mastery over human morphological genetics. This human face will be heavily biased towards features that humans find fundamentally appealing: strong, regal lines, straight nose, intense eyes, and placement of facial features that adhere to the golden ratio and left/right perfect symmetry,? he says.

Eyes will seem ?unnervingly large? ? as least from our viewpoint today ? and may feature eye-shine enhance low-light vision and even a sideways blink from re-constituted plica semilunaris to further protect human eyes from the disruptive effect of cosmic rays.

There will be other functional necessities: larger nostrils for easier breathing in off-planet environments, denser hair to contain heat loss from a larger head ? features which people may have to weigh up against their tastes for what?s genetically trendy at the time. Instead of just debating what to name a child as new parents do today, they might also have to decide if they want their children to carry the most natural expression of a couple?s DNA, such as their eye-color, teeth and other features they can genetically alter.

Excessive Borg-like technological implants would start to become untrendy, though, as people start to increasingly value that which makes us look naturally human. That ?will be ever more important to us in an age where we have the ability to determine any feature,? Kwan says.

Wearable technology will still be around, but in far more subtle forms. Instead of Google Glass and iWatch, people will seek discrete implants that preserve the natural human look ? think communication lenses (a technologically souped up version of today?s contacts) and miniature bone-conduction devices implanted above the ear. These might have imbedded nano-chips that communicate to another separate device to chat with others or for entertainment.

The bird?s eye view of human beings in 100,000 years will be people who want to be wirelessly plugged in, Kwan says, but with minimal disruption to what may then be perceived as the ?perfect? human face.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2013)

Tom Hanks Posts Graphic Video of His Elbow Surgery

Tom Hanks Posts Graphic Video of His Elbow Surgery?It's Pretty Gross (and Funny)!

TMI, Tom Hanks! 

The two-time Oscar winner underwent a procedure to relieve bursitis (the build-up of fluid) in his elbow yesterday?and he recorded the whole thing and put it on WhoSay ! 

And yes, it's gross...

But also funny, thanks to Hanks' trademark sense of humor.

"My elbow is being drained," the currently mustachioed actor, lying on his stomach, said by way of setting the scene as his doctor approached with a syringe. "What does it look like?"

"Red," the doctor replied. "Red stuff," Hanks echoed. "Hey, I don't feel a thing."

"Another syringe," he continued to narrate. "Two syringes! How 'bout that? Double-barreled. Look at the fill-up. Look at that, baby! There you go...Yowzas."

"Is it blood, or is it just blood y?" Hanks inquired. "Just blood y," the doctor said. 

"I had bursitis," Hanks explained to the camera, "not to be confused with lumbago."

That's OK, Tom, we won't.

Warning: There will be blood! This video is not for the squeamish?so if you just want to hear Tom cracking jokes, crank up the volume and look the other way...

Tom Hanks Pictures, Videos, Bio on WhoSay


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2013)

Meet The Middle School Metal Band From Flatbush, Brooklyn | The Big Red Radio


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 16, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Meet The Middle School Metal Band From Flatbush, Brooklyn | The Big Red Radio



[video=vimeo;68177758]http://vimeo.com/68177758[/video]

LW, had to post that vid, it was pretty cool. Love to see kids doing something other than the normal kid stuff!

Rock on, kiddies!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2013)

these little guys are going to make it big i think. i hope.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2013)

Script submitted by a 10 year old fan


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)

10 ridiculous Superman moments

Ridiculous Superman Moments - AskMen


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2013)

Medieval Church Repurposed As Stunning Modern Bookstore | Design on GOOD

Medieval Church Repurposed As Stunning Modern Bookstore


In Maastricht, a medieval city located in the southern part of the Netherlands, architects Merkx + Girod have managed to find a way to reopen and repurpose an abandoned church as a breathtaking bookstore without damaging or disrupting the building?s historic elements: Meet Selexyz Dominicanen.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2013)

The Rules Of Texting - AskMen


----------



## maniclion (Jun 24, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> The Rules Of Texting - AskMen


so what are the rules??  Worst mobile site ever, just a blurb about texting and no content...


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2013)

maniclion said:


> so what are the rules??  Worst mobile site ever, just a blurb about texting and no content...



It's the video clip. Maybe you can figure out what those women mean- I couldn't.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice house

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## SheriV (Jun 24, 2013)

thats kinda crazy ^^^^


I'm skipping the gym and eating a huge ass bag of peanut m&m's tonight

thats it...thats all I've got


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2013)

Kramer from Seinfeld GIFs - Thrillist Nation

Kramer GIFs from Seinfeld


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2013)

Ancient Egyptian Statue Moves | Egyptian Statue Moving on its Own | LiveScience

An ancient Egyptian statue appears to have started moving on its own, much to the amazement of scientists and museum curators.

The statue of Neb-Senu, believed to date to 1800 B.C., is housed in the Manchester Museum in England ? at least for now. But if the statue keeps moving, there's no telling where it will end up. 

"I noticed one day that it had turned around," museum curator Campbell Price told the Manchester Evening News. "I thought it was strange because it is in a case and I am the only one who has a key.

"I put it back, but then the next day it had moved again," Price said. "We set up a time-lapse video and, although the naked eye can't see it, you can clearly see it rotate." [In Photos: Ancient Egyptian Skeletons Unearthed]

The 10-inch (25 centimeters) statue was acquired by the museum in 1933, according to the New York Daily News. The video clearly shows the artifact slowly turning counterclockwise during the day, but remaining stationary at night.


This daytime movement led British physicist Brian Cox to believe the statue's movement is due to the vibration created by museum visitors' footsteps. "Brian thinks it's 'differential friction,' where two surfaces ? the stone of the statuette and glass shelf it is on ? cause a subtle vibration, which is making the statuette turn," Price said.

"But it has been on those surfaces since we have had it and it has never moved before," Price said. "And why would it go around in a perfect circle?"

On his blog, Price also speculates that the statue "was carved of steatite and then fired [which] may imply that it is now vulnerable to magnetic forces." Steatite, also known as soapstone, is a soft stone often used for carving.

Oddly, the statue turns 180-degrees to face backward, then turns no more. This led some observers to wonder if the statue moves to show visitors the inscription on its back, which asks for sacrificial offerings "consisting of bread, beer, oxen and fowl."

None of the proposed explanations satisfies Price. "It would be great if someone could solve the mystery," he said.

But Paul Doherty, senior scientist at the Exploratorium in San Francisco, believes the statue's movement isn't caused by any supernatural force, but by something quite ordinary: vibrational stick-slip friction, sometimes called stick-slip vibration.

As Doherty told LiveScience, if the glass shelf on which the statue rests vibrates even slightly, "the vibrating glass moves the statue in the same direction," causing it to turn around.

An everyday example can occur when someone uses an electric blender on a kitchen countertop: The vibration of the blender can cause a nearby coffee cup to "walk" across the countertop.

But why would the statue stop moving after turning 180 degrees? Doherty believes the statue stops turning because it's asymmetrically weighted: "One side of the statue has more weight than the other side." After turning around on the shelf, the statue's uneven bottom reaches a more stable position and stops turning.

Besides the footsteps of passing museum visitors, the source of the stick-slip vibration "could be some trolley that goes by during the day, or a train that passes during the day," Doherty said.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2013)

Special effects behind the Janitors


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2013)

6 Insane Reasons Formerly Famous People Dropped Off the Map | Cracked.com

6 Insane Reasons Formerly Famous People Dropped Off the Map


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2013)

The Women You Should Avoid On Facebook - AskMen


----------



## maniclion (Jul 2, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> 6 Insane Reasons Formerly Famous People Dropped Off the Map | Cracked.com
> 
> 6 Insane Reasons Formerly Famous People Dropped Off the Map



Wow, playing Anakin as a child has turned that kid into a bitter older kid, who'd have think it.  Won't be long and that guy will be fully consumed by the dark side and bent on conquering the galaxy.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2013)

Spotting scams

Scam Alerts | Consumer Information


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice guys do finish last: Your guide to being just enough of a jerk - Thrillist Nation

Nice guys do finish last: Your guide to being just enough of a jerk


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2013)

Chinese developers have just declared the world's largest building open for business. The New Century Global Center in Chendgu is roughly the size of Monaco, and includes an artificial sun that shines 24 hours a day, a full-scale pirate ship, an entire Mediterranean village, and a 164-yard-long LED screen intended to replicate the horizon.

China just cut the ribbon on the world?s new largest building.

The New Century Global Center, which recently opened in Chendgu, China, is 328 feet high, 1,640 feet long, and 1,312 feet wide. That?s roughly 20 times the size of Sydney?s legendary Opera House, four times the size of Vatican City, and three times the size of the Pentagon. And its 420 acres in floor space is nearly the size of the entire country of Monaco (499 acres).

It?s an absolutely mammoth structure.

But what good would the world?s largest building be without a mind-boggling array of businesses, range of activities, and mix of amenities. 

The world’s new largest building is four times the size of Vatican City – Quartz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2013)

Fish Planet


----------



## maniclion (Jul 9, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Chinese developers have just declared the world's largest building open for business. The New Century Global Center in Chendgu is roughly the size of Monaco, and includes an artificial sun that shines 24 hours a day, a full-scale pirate ship, an entire Mediterranean village, and a 164-yard-long LED screen intended to replicate the horizon.
> 
> China just cut the ribbon on the world?s new largest building.
> 
> ...



Its got an indoor beach with a wave pool?  Time for me to learn Mandarin and Cantonese.  These people have money to burn obviously.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 9, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Chinese developers have just declared the world's largest building open for business. The New Century Global Center in Chendgu is roughly the size of Monaco, and includes an artificial sun that shines 24 hours a day, a full-scale pirate ship, an entire Mediterranean village, and a 164-yard-long LED screen intended to replicate the horizon.
> 
> China just cut the ribbon on the world?s new largest building.
> 
> ...



Of course all of that is thanks to Patents they stole from us.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2013)

Using DNA To Trace Michelle Obama

First Lady Michelle Obama always suspected that she had white ancestors. But she had no idea who they were. With DNA testing and research, I was able to solve that mystery and finally identify the white forbears who had remained hidden in her family tree for more than a century.

All across the country, growing numbers of people are turning to DNA testing as a tool to help unlock the secrets of their roots, using companies such as ancestry.com, among others. When I started researching my new book, ?American Tapestry: The Story of the Black, White and Multiracial Ancestors of Michelle Obama,?? I pored over historical documents that I found in local archives, courthouses and libraries as well as records that I found online on ancestry.com and other state and local databases. But I knew that DNA testing would be the only way to unearth the truth.

I suspected that Mrs. Obama?s white ancestors belonged to the white Shields family that had owned her great-great-great grandmother, Melvinia Shields. So I persuaded several descendants of the black and white Shields to do DNA testing.

The results showed that the two families were related. The DNA testing indicated that Melvinia?s owner?s son was the likely father of Melvinia?s biracial child, Dolphus Shields. (Dolphus Shields is the first lady?s great-great grandfather.)

This was painful news for many of the Shields descendants. They knew that that Melvinia might have been raped and that their kinship originated during slavery, one of the darkest chapters of our history.

But last month, members of both sides of the family ? black and white ? put aside the pain of the past. They got together for the very first time in Rex, Georgia at a ceremony to commemorate Melvinia?s life. They swapped family stories, posed for photographs, exchanged phone numbers and had a meal together.

It was something to see.

David Applin, who is Melvinia?s great-grandson, said the reunion was ?wonderful.? And Jarrod Shields, who is the great-great-great grandson of Melvinia?s owner, described it as a day ?my family will never forget.?

This story was contributed by guest blog author Rachel L. Swarns

Rachel L. Swarns has been a reporter for the New York Times since 1995. She has written about domestic policy and national politics, reporting on immigration, the presidential campaigns of 2004 and 2008, and First Lady Michelle Obama and her role in the Obama White House. She has also worked overseas for the New York Times, reporting from Russia, Cuba, and southern Africa, where she served as the Johannesburg bureau chief. She lives in Washington, D.C., with her husband and two children.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2013)

Giant Colin Firth Terrorizes London - Esther Zuckerman - The Atlantic Wire

Giant Colin Firth Terrorizes London 

People in London are learning the sobering lesson that Colin Firth's legendary sex appeal as Pride and Prejudice's Mr. Darcy, the star-making role he played in the BBC's 1995 miniseries, is somewhat lost when he is transformed into a 12-foot fiberglass sculpture.

Giganto-Firth, The Guardian's Liz Bury reports, currently rises out of the Serpentine lake in London's Hyde Park and is meant to invoke the scene in which Darcy takes a refreshing (and sexy) swim. (See video to right.)  Though never appearing in Jane Austen's actual text, the scene was voted "the most memorable moment in a British TV drama" in a UKTV survey. The fact that Darcy's dreamy dip wasn't an Austen creation is rankling at least one Austen scholar, according to Bury. John Mullan, who wrote What Matters in Jane Austen? Twenty Crucial Puzzles Solved, said: "This is an installation that celebrates the imagination of Andrew Davies [the miniseries' writer] rather than that of Jane Austen."

The Pride and Prejudice miniseries has a rabid fan base, but even those who love Firth in all his sopping wet glory have decided that the statue, which commemorates the launch of UKTV's Drama channel, is perhaps a little unsettling. 

Others are rightly pointing out that the statue makes Firth look like an evil sea monster.

And others rightfully think the statue?what with its protruding pectorals?is decidedly not classy. 

The statue will travel to several locations around the UK before ultimately landing in Lyme Park, Cheshire, where the scene was filmed. And where it will hopefully continue to scare children and other passersby for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

Sinkholes: When the Earth Opens Up - In Focus - The Atlantic


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

How a Bad Night


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

Jason Sudeikis Thanks Sex for Weight Loss: Olivia Wilde Is the "Greatest Workout Partner" | Comcast

Jason Sudeikis Thanks Sex for Weight Loss: Olivia Wilde Is the "Greatest Workout Partner"

Jason Sudeikis is all about having a sexy workout plan. 

The comedian has lost a considerable amount of weight in recent months, and according to his interview with Elle for their August 2013 issue, he has fianc?e Olivia Wilde (and their strong sex drive) to thank for that. 

"The truth is, I'm not getting up an hour earlier and walking on a treadmill. I have the greatest workout partner in the world. And you don't need a gym membership for that kind of workout," he told the mag.

Bow chicka bow wow. 

This may not come as a huge shock to some.

You may remember that last October, Wilde revealed that she and her beau "have sex like Kenyan marathon runners," then later said the sex comments were "performance art" (however, Jason told Elle the sexual statement was "accurate"). 

But it's not just participating in the no-pants dance (or ditching the barbecue sauce on late-night pizza, which he also mentioned) that Sudeikis credits for his healthier lifestyle.

He told Modern Luxury Manhattan magazine recently that, "Being happy, and in love, for me, was the secret. I feel like I returned home to myself as an individual through the process of falling in love with the sweetest woman I've ever known." Awww! 

His sweet romantic side showed during the Elle interview also. 

When asked if he'd like to tell a story to restore his masculinity (after Wilde went on TV and shared an embarrassing tale of the funnyman falling out of a kayak and getting rescued by fishermen in Jamaica), he said, "I mean, what better story than meeting the girl of your dreams, sweeping her off her feet, and then being strong enough to carry her out? That's my story."

And a damn good one.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2013)

Furious Pete in Morocco


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2013)

Sexual Simpsons Jokes - CollegeHumor Article

10 Sexual Jokes On The Simpsons You Might've Missed As A Kid

For many of us who grew up in the 90s, The Simpsons was not only a hilarious, groundbreaking show, but a learning experience. It advanced our knowledge of pop culture well beyond our years (Seriously, how else would most 9-year-olds know about Citizen Kane and Stanley Kubrick movies?) But aside from the dozens of references to movies, TV, and books that we had to ask our parents about, The Simpsons was also loaded with subtle and not-so-subtle sexual references. I recently rewatched the entire series and noted ten particularly sexual jokes that, as a kid, slipped past my freakin' ears.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2013)

Basic parkour


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2013)

Runner Repeatedly Poops On Man’s Yard in New Mexico

For months, a young woman in Nob Hill, New Mexico has been repeatedly defecating on her neighbor?s yard during her morning run. Her neighbor, a man who wishes to not be identified, first thought it was a homeless person but then set up a video camera and captured the (still unidentified) woman in the act. He told Albuquerque TV news station KOAT, ?This is malicious fecal distribution.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Honda reveals world

*Honda reveals world?s fastest lawn mower, capable of 130 MPH*

Mowing your lawn used to be one of the most boring tasks in the world. We say ?used to be? because Honda?s U.K. unit has built what could bring heap-loads of awesome into lawn mowing ? the Mean Mower, which they dubbed as the ?world?s fastest? lawn mower. Honda, one of Japan?s leading automakers, claims that this speedy mower can reach speeds of 130 miles per hour (209 km/h), a speed that certainly puts substance behind that claim. 

The title for ?world?s fastest mower? ? if there is one ? was first claimed by Bobby Cleveland of the U.S. firm Gold Eagle in September 2010, riding in a custom-made Snapper model reaching a speed of 96.5 mph. Honda says that the Mean Mower registered speeds of over 100 mph during testing in the track, already breaking the speed posted by Cleveland and Gold Eagle. Honda added that their inspiration for the concept was to build a machine that looks like a mower and cuts like a mower, but would be as comfortable in the race track as it is in the lawns of city suburbs. 

The design itself was taken from one of Honda?s more conventional models, the HF2620. But that is where the conventional ended and the fun started. Honda then added a custom-made chassis and swapped the standard lawn mower engine with a 1000 cc motorcycle engine used in Honda?s VTR Firestorm, adding around 50% more power to the lowly mower. The cutter deck is made of fiberglass, cutting down the machine?s weight to 308 pounds (140 kg). Other additions were a fuel tank, a high-capacity oil cooler, and a secondary water cooling radiator.

Honda released a YouTube video on Wednesday showing that its new concept mower does exactly what it claims. The video features Scottish racing driver Gordon ?Flash? Shedden in the seat, driving around a lawn doing crazy turns with the Mean Mower. The video is cool and all that, but the actual cutting speed is still a very lazy 15mph, but even that is twice the speed of Honda?s conventional mowers. Honda says that the new mower can go from 0 to 60 mph in about four seconds, but also making a darned awful noise at 130 decibels. At these noise levels, users may actually need protective gear for their ears to avoid permanent hearing loss. There is no news as of now whether this new concept lawn mower will be made available to the public.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 24, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Runner Repeatedly Poops On Man?s Yard in New Mexico
> 
> For months, a young woman in Nob Hill, New Mexico has been repeatedly defecating on her neighbor?s yard during her morning run. Her neighbor, a man who wishes to not be identified, first thought it was a homeless person but then set up a video camera and captured the (still unidentified) woman in the act. He told Albuquerque TV news station KOAT, ?This is malicious fecal distribution.?



Runners can be very disgusting people at times

I used to work in Waikiki renting exotic cars while I went to college and every year in Dec. during the Honolulu Marathon our car lot was at the 1/3 of the way point of the race we would get a wave of the first pro runners, a few would run into the park next to us and piss all over any tree they could find but I think most were so dedicated they'd piss themselves and just try to dilute their shorts with water.  Then a little while later you'd get the semi-pros/seasoned amateurs who aren't too worried about time, but don't have time to wait for a line at the restroom.  These were the worst, they came pretty much in a consistent wave for several minutes, they would run into our parking lot next to cars, in the bushes by the gate, anywhere and just let loose.  Men and women, just pissing right there like it wasn't our place of business, like this it was Saturday 2am and the drunk hoards were spilling out of the bars, like this was gay ol' Paris and pissing on sidewalks and alleyways is perfectly acceptable behavior.  But to top it off some of these animals were dropping deuces, and not wiping.  Some did, they'd tear part of their number tag they wear to identify they are in the race, or tear their underwear or part of their shirt, wipe the shit from their ass and just leave it.  The first year it caught us by surprise and we had to hose off the lot for almost an hour and then use a broom and soap we washed the cars with to cover the stench.  The next year we were prepared we set up cars as a barricade to the lot and sat out there with hoses and sprayed at people who tried to get around.  At one point our defenses were overun and a few pissers got thru, but we held off the rest.  The 3rd year we did the same except this time we had cameras to take photos for evidence because we had complained to the promoter the first time and they ignored us the next year, after that year and complaints to the City council by other business owners along the route the promoter rented more porta-shitters to be dispersed along the route.  It was gross misconduct by those runners though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Fish Planet part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

17 More People You See At Every Nerd Convention

Illustrator Julia Lepetit and writer Andrew Bridgman of Dorkly have created the funny comic, ?17 More People You See At Every Nerd Convention.? This is an update to Dorkly?s 2011 comic titled ?Fifteen People You?ll See At Every Video Game/Comic/Nerd Convention.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

10 Awesomest Photos of Reverse Graffiti | HEAVY

10 Awesomest Photos of Reverse Graffiti

What is 'reverse graffiti'? According to Wikipedia , reverse graffiti, also known as clean tagging, dust tagging, grime writing, green graffiti or clean advertising, is a method of creating temporary or semi permanent images on walls or other surfaces by removing dirt from a surface. AKA art from dirt! Check out these awesome examples.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

8 of the raunchiest TV shows in network TV history - Guyism

8 of the raunchiest TV shows in network TV history

Raunchy TV shows have long been a hallmark of cable TV, which has always sort of been the Wild West of entertainment given that the law ? aka the FCC ? is not allowed to interfere. But that hasn?t been the case with network TV, which has managed to maintain a much tamer environment, safe for mom and grandma, the church lady, and everyone else who gets the vapors whenever there?s an exposed ankle beamed at them through the magic idiot box. Still, there have been a few shows in the long, mostly boring history of network TV that have managed to shock and offend, and while they may not be as cutting edge or as debauched as their cable TV counterparts, they have still managed to be eight of the raunchiest TV shows in network TV history. Let us salute them.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2013)

OMG !!! VERY EASY WAY TO CLEAN !! WOW

 Did you know that every 30 days it is necessary to clean the computer  screen from the inside? Many people ignore this fact and do not know  how. Manufacturers take advantage of this ignorance to increase their  sales. My IT guy shared this and said feel free to share with my  contacts this utility. To clean the screen from the inside, just click  this link:

http://www.lingdao.fr/outils/nettoyeurecran/cleanscreen.swf


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2013)

Compilation of Predictions For the Future from Films of the 20s and 30s


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2013)

How Much Caffeine in a Cup of Coffee - Coffee from Dunkin' to Starbucks - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2013)

27 Mind-Blowing Statistics About Fictional Universes | Cracked.com

27 Mind-Blowing Statistics About Fictional Universes


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2013)

1988 Songs: These Songs Are 25 Years Old | Music News | Rolling Stone

15 Songs You Can't Believe Are 25 Years Old


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 3, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> 1988 Songs: These Songs Are 25 Years Old | Music News | Rolling Stone
> 
> 15 Songs You Can't Believe Are 25 Years Old



That was a pretty lame list.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

12 Unwritten Social Rules You Need To Follow


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2013)

Man Builds Accurate Replicas of Famous Cars From Films

Man Builds Accurate Replicas of Famous Cars From Films


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2013)

Food competition for geek week


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2013)

Eating At Your Desk Is Making You More Stressed And Less Creative, Study Shows

Eating At Your Desk Is Making You More Stressed And Less Creative, Study Shows 

If you spend every workday eating a sad-looking salad at your desk while still staring at your screen, you're not alone -- along with the death of the 9-to-5 job, the lunch break has vanished from many employees' work schedules. According to a 2011 survey by human resources consulting firm Right Management, only one in three American workers take a lunch break -- leaving 65 percent of employees either eat at their desks or not eat at all. 

But your lunch habits can make a big difference in your work life, according to a German study recently published in the journal PLOS ONE. Researchers at Humboldt University in Berlin explored the psychological consequences of meal situations, looking at how lunchtime eating circumstances affected thinking and emotional states.

Of the 32 female test participants, half ate alone in an office and half went out for a leisurely sit-down meal with others. The meals were eaten in completely different contexts: The lunch consumed in the bland office environment was eaten alone in a short period of time, whereas at the restaurant, subjects were given time to select and consume the meal in the company of others. The restaurant meal also concluded with a short walk back to the lab. 

After the meals, researchers measured semantic memory, cognitive control and error processing, and processing of emotional facial expressions, and subjects filled out a questionnaire ranking their mood. The researchers found that people who enjoyed the restaurant meal reported increased feelings of relaxation, and also reduced cognitive control, allowing the subjects to better process facial expressions -- potentially increasing their creativity and connection to others.

?Reduced cognitive control is a disadvantage when close self-monitoring of performance and detailed attention to errors is required, such as in numerical processing," the researchers concluded. "In other situations, an attenuation of cognitive control may be advantageous, such as when social harmony or creativity is desired.?

But leaving your desk for lunch isn't just a relaxing way to break up the day. Although a long off-site lunch might seem like a productivity-killer, it could actually help you get more done, Fast Company reported. 

?You don?t have time to skip your lunch break,? Tom Rath, author of the forthcoming book :Eat, Move, Sleep," told Fast Company. ?What you do at lunch can either make or break the rest of the day.?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2013)

Bizarre Illegal Mountain Villa Built on Rooftop of Beijing Apartment Tower

Bizarre Illegal Mountain Villa Built on Rooftop of Beijing Apartment Tower

Over the past six years, a sprawling 2-story mountain villa has been constructed?without government permission?high atop a 26-story apartment building in Beijing. Covered in rocks and trees, the 8,600-square-foot home belongs to Chinese doctor and businessman Zhang Biqing. For years neighbors in the building have complained to authorities about the unauthorized home and the cracks, leaks, and other problems it is apparently causing to the building. Their complaints came to nothing until photos of the villa surfaced on social media in China, resulting in press coverage, and finally this Monday, a demolition order by the government.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2013)

The Builders of This Spanish Skyscraper Forgot the Elevator (Updated)


The Builders of This Spanish Skyscraper Forgot the Elevator (Updated)

Update: It looks as though the building may have elevators after all! According to Barcepundit?and despite an El Pais article that plainly states the opposite?there are, in fact, 11 elevators in total. [h/t Twitter] 

The Intempo skyscraper in Benidorm, Spain?standing proud in this image?was designed to be a striking symbol of hope and prosperity, to signal to the rest of the world that the city was escaping the financial crisis. Sadly, the builders forgot to include a working elevator.

In fairness, the entire construction process has been plagued with problems, reports Ecnonomia. Initially funded by a bank called Caixa Galicia, the finances were recently taken over by Sareb ? Spain?s so-called "bad bank" ? when the mortgage was massively written down.

In part, that was a function of the greed surrounding the project. Initially designed to be a mere 20 storeys tall, the developers got over-excited and pushed the height way up: now it boasts 47 storeys, and will include 269 homes.

But that push for more accommodation came at a cost. The original design obviously included specifications for an elevator big enough for a 20-storey building. In the process of scaling things up, however, nobody thought to redesign the elevator system?and, naturally, a 47-storey building requires more space for its lifts and motor equipment. Sadly, that space doesn't exist.

Perhaps unsurprisingly, the architects working on the project have resigned, and it remains unclear exactly how the developers will solve the problem. Can we recommend the stairs?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2013)

Life of a Stranger Who Stole My Phone, Tumblr Blog Uploads Photos From Stolen Phone in Dubai

Life of a Stranger Who Stole My Phone, Tumblr Blog Uploads Photos From Stolen Phone in Dubai

A German tourist?s phone was stolen about four months ago on a trip to Ibiza, Spain, but the thief, Hafid, didn?t delete the Dropbox app or disable the automatic upload feature. As a result, every photo Hafid has taken in Dubai has been uploaded directly to the owner?s computer. Since, the owner created Life of a Stranger Who Stole My Phone, a Tumblr blog full of photos of Hafid. 


This is the inspiring story of Hafid from Dubai, the douchebag who stole my phone. He forgot to switch off the camera upload function, thats why we will enjoy a deep insight into his life.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2013)

World

World?s Unluckiest Man Gets Attacked by a Shark

They say lightning never strikes the same place twice, and your odds of winning last night?s Powerball were about 1 in 175 million. Tell that to the guy who was just bit by a shark after surviving both a lightning strike and an encounter with a rattlesnake!

Erik Norrie was snorkeling and spear fishing in the Bahamas with his family when a shark suddenly bit his leg, tearing out a chunk and leaving a pool of Norrie?s blood in the water. ?You could see a piece of my leg in his mouth,? said Norrie.

	Norrie?s quick thinking, and brave, father-in-law jumped into the water and got between Norrie and the shark, protecting him from another attack. Meanwhile, his wife and four daughters pulled him to safety aboard the boat and quickly fashioned a tourniquet out of the bands of the spear gun.

Norrie described the terrifying experience, saying that he truly thought he was going to die. ?I didn?t keep my head cool. The Lord kept my head cool because I couldn?t have done it without Him,? he said.

Doctors believe Norrie?s leg will heal.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2013)

How Old Are Your Ears, A Hearing Test by AsapScience

How Old Are Your Ears, A Hearing Test by AsapScience


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2013)

A Before and After Photo Series With Interactive Slider Feature That Shows How NYC Landmarks Have Changed

NYC Grid has created a series of photos showing different locations in New York City as they are today and as they were in the past, allowing viewers to slide back and forth between the two eras. You can see more of the ?Before & After? photo series at NYC Grid. 

NYC Grid - Home


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2013)

6 Lesser-Known U.S. Political Assassinations

6 Lesser-Known U.S. Political Assassinations

Four American presidents were assassinated in office?Abraham Lincoln (1865), James Garfield (1881), William McKinley (1901) and John F. Kennedy (1963)?while a number of lesser-known elected officials also have died in the line of duty. Get the facts on six public servants whose murders may surprise you.


1. Governor Charles Bent (1847): Scalped by Mexican rebels and Indians
Charles BentBent, a frontiersman who built a trading empire across the West and was named the first civilian governor of New Mexico when it came under American rule, was attacked and scalped by a group of Hispanic and Indian rebels at his Taos home on January 19, 1847. Soon after the Mexican-American War began in the spring of 1846, American forces occupied New Mexico, which had been a Mexican territory, and Bent, who had lived in Taos since the 1830s, was appointed governor. Unhappy with the American occupation, a group of Mexicans and their Indian allies launched a rebellion by killing the 47-year-old Bent and other Anglo-Americans in Taos. The U.S. military soon quashed the revolt and a number of leaders of the uprising were captured and executed. With the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo in 1848, which officially ended the Mexican-American War, Mexico ceded a large portion of the present-day Southwest to the United States , including New Mexico.

2. State Senator John W. Stephens (1870): Killed by the Ku Klux Klan
John W. StephenOn May 21, 1870, Stephens, a Republican state senator who advocated for the rights of African Americans, was murdered in the Caswell County Courthouse in Yanceyville, North Carolina, by members of the Ku Klux Klan. Stephens? assassination was part of a terror campaign being carried out by the Klan across North Carolina. That July, in an effort to stop the violence, Governor William Holden declared martial law in Caswell County and nearby Alamance County. In what became known as the Kirk-Holden War, the governor also suspended the writ of habeas corpus and brought in former Union officer George Kirk to head up a militia and maintain order. The militia arrested some 100 men with suspected ties to the Klan. Holden was impeached and removed from office in 1871. More than a century later, in 2011, the North Carolina Senate pardoned him.

3. Governor William Goebel (1900): The only U.S. governor assassinated while in office
William GoebelIn November 1899, Goebel, a Democrat and Kentucky state senator, narrowly lost the election for governor to his Republican opponent William Taylor. The Democrats challenged the election results, alleging voter fraud, but Taylor was sworn into office that December. On January 30, 1900, with the disputed election results still under investigation, Goebel, a controversial figure who in 1895 killed a political rival in a gunfight, was shot by an unidentified assailant while walking toward the state capitol in Frankfort. The next day, the Democratic-controlled Kentucky legislature invalidated enough votes to proclaim the wounded politician the governor and, over protests by Republicans, he was sworn into office. However, on February 3, the 44-year-old Goebel died from his injuries. Taylor then lost a court battle to regain the governorship, which went to Goebel?s lieutenant governor, J.C.W. Beckham. Afterward, Taylor, suspected of being a conspirator in Goebel?s assassination, fled the Bluegrass State to avoid arrest. Several men eventually were convicted in the case but later pardoned, and the answer to who killed Goebel remains a mystery.

4. Mayor Anton Cermak (1933): Took a bullet intended for Franklin Roosevelt
Anton CermakOn February 15, 1933, president-elect Roosevelt gave a brief speech at a rally in a Miami, Florida, park then sat in his convertible and spoke with Cermak, who had served as mayor of Chicago since 1931 and was credited with building the city?s Democratic Party into a powerful organization. As the two men talked, Giuseppe Zangara, an Italian-born, unemployed bricklayer who disliked government leaders and likely suffered from mental-health issues, began shooting at them. Roosevelt was Zangara?s alleged target, but instead he hit Cermak and four others. Rushed to the hospital in Roosevelt?s car, the mayor, a native of the present-day Czech Republic, reportedly told the president-elect, ?I am glad it was me instead of you? (a quote eventually engraved on Cermak?s tomb). The 59-year-old Cermak died on March 6, 1933, two days after Roosevelt was sworn in to the first of his four terms in the White House. Zangara, who confessed to his crime, was executed at a Florida state prison just two weeks later, on March 20.

5. Congressman Leo Ryan (1978): Ambushed by followers of cult leader Jim Jones
Leo RyanIn November 1978, Ryan, a U.S. representative from California, traveled to the South American nation of Guyana to investigate reports of abuse and people being held against their will at Jonestown, a settlement established by members of an American cult called the Peoples Temple. Jim Jones founded what became the Peoples Temple in the 1950s as a religious organization. In the 1970s, following a spate of bad press (former Temple members described being subjected to physical and mental abuse), the charismatic, controlling Jones relocated with some 1,000 of his followers to the Guyanese jungle, where he promised they would establish a utopian community. Instead, Temple members endured various forms of mistreatment there. On November 17, Ryan and a small delegation made a fact-finding visit to Jonestown, where they were received cordially. However, the following day, as the congressman was waiting at a nearby airstrip along with his group, which by then included some Temple members who wanted to defect, they were ambushed by gunmen sent by Jones. The 53-year-old Ryan was killed, along with four others in his party. Later that day, Jones led his followers in a murder-suicide in which more than 900 people died. It was the single largest loss of U.S. civilian lives in a non-natural disaster prior to the 9/11 attacks. In 1986, Larry Layton was convicted of conspiracy to murder Ryan. The only Temple member convicted in the U.S. in conjunction with the case, he was released from prison in 2002.

6. City supervisor Harvey Milk (1978): Pioneering gay leader murdered at City Hall
Harvey MilkIn November 1977, Milk became one of the first openly gay people elected to public office in America when he won a seat on the San Francisco Board of Supervisors. A year later, on November 27, the 48-year-old Milk was assassinated at San Francisco?s City Hall by Dan White, a city supervisor who had resigned from the board earlier that same month then decided he wanted his job back. When Mayor George Moscone, prompted by Milk and others, decided not to reinstate White he became furious and snuck into City Hall, where he fatally shot the mayor and Milk. White, a former police officer and firefighter, was convicted of voluntary manslaughter and served five years of a seven-year sentence before being paroled in 1984. The following year, he committed suicide.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2013)

Paulina Gretzky And The 7 Hottest Celeb Daughters You Never Knew About | Swagger New York

Paulina Gretzky And The 7 Hottest Celeb Daughters You Never Knew About

Paulina Gretzky got engaged this weekend! Yay! For those of you who just wondered who Paulina Gretzky is ? hey, we did ?  she?s the daughter of Wayne Gretzky, NHL?s most famous player. The 24 year old Canadian is prepping her vows with golfer Dustin Johnson while juggling a burgeoning model career (and a sorta-happening pop career ? she had a track on Laguna Beach way back). The discovery of Gretzky got us to thinking about the other gorgeous celeb daughters we?ve overlooked (Allison Williams, anyone?). So we?ve done some deep digging and put together a slideshow of the seven most beautiful celeb children that you never really knew existed. Until now. Prep yourself for a screensaver overhaul.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2013)

The craziest and most famous cases of murder, death, and suicide by food

The craziest and most famous cases of murder, death, and suicide by food 

You probably like to think of food as your friend. It makes your Summer cookouts, keeps your game day parties going, and helps you power through all five seasons of Ally McBeal on Netflix. But don't trust that jerk for a second, because it could end up MURDERING YOU. Think we're just having a paranoid freakout? Then we invite you to read these notorious, insane cases of people who bit the dust thanks to food and drink. After you're done, make sure to swear off midnight snacks forever because that's when you're most vulnerable.



399 BC: Socrates completes his own death sentence by drinking hemlock
 After being found guilty of the most serious of offenses (corrupting the youths!), famed Bill and Ted sidekick Socrates was sentenced to death by a jury of his Greek peers. But these old weirdos prescribed an especially twisted execution: The philosopher had to off himself by sipping poisonous hemlock. Socrates did the deed in a room of his pupils and friends, among them his protege Plato, who would chronicle the event in Phaedo. A lot of people painted it, too, as you can see from this version featuring a particularly sassy Socrates.

Cesare and Lucrezia Borgia-The craziest and most famous cases of murder, death, and suicide by food 

Late 1400s-early 1500s: The Borgias poison a whole lotta high-powered Italians
 This OG mobster clan has a very long and scandalous family tree, but the most famous members were Rodrigo (a.k.a. Pope Alexander VI), his son Cesare, and his daughter Lucrezia. Hellbent on staying in power through the Renaissance, the Borgias were famous for spiking numerous political enemies' drinks -- many people even claimed that Lucrezia, who earned a particularly bad rap, had a ring with a secret arsenic stash she wore on the daily for convenient, spontaneous murders. Most historians have since said she took the fall for her dad and bro, who were every bit as nefarious as Jeremy Irons' poses on The Borgias would suggest.


President Zachary Taylor-The craziest and most famous cases of murder, death, and suicide by food 

1850: President Zachary Taylor dies suddenly after gorging on cherries
 If you thought William Henry Harrison's pneumonia speech was the only weird prez death story, you are sorely mistaken, friend. Zachary Taylor's bizarre demise began during his second year in office in the midst of Fourth of July celebrations. It was a scorcher, and Taylor had been busy being presidential all day, so, after things calmed down, he drank iced milk and noshed on cherries. All of a sudden, he started getting stomach pains like whoa and was diagnosed with "Cholera Morbus" by his doctors. Things got worse and worse over the next few days, until he kicked the bucket on July 9 (also OJ Simpsons' birthday. Coincidence?!?!). The whole ordeal was so odd that some old, weird people are still fighting about it -- rumors persist that Taylor was assassinated by hardcore Southerners or even the Illuminati, because EVERYONE KNOWS THE ILLUMINATI COMMONLY MURDER PEOPLE USING CHERRIES!!

Emile L'Angelier Madeleine Smith-The craziest and most famous cases of murder, death, and suicide by food 

1857: Madeleine Smith serves Emile L'Angelier some cocoa with arsenic
 Scottish socialite Madeleine Smith became the subject of one of the most notorious murder trials of the 19th century when she slipped her ex Emile L'Angelier a cup of poisoned cocoa (or possibly coffee, it's disputed). See, the two of them had a secret thing going on for a while, but once a rich, high society guy named William Minnoch proposed, Madeleine cut Emile loose. He had a hard time letting it go, leaving Maddy to conclude, "Guess I gotta poison him". She was actually found not guilty in court due to weak evidence, though no one accepted a Wintry beverage from that woman ever again.

Thomas Neill Cream-The craziest and most famous cases of murder, death, and suicide by food 

Late 1800s: Thomas Neill Cream offs several women with strychnine-laced Guinness and pills
 Don't let the baller top hat fool you: This guy was a stone-cold, lady-hating serial killer. A backdoor abortionist by trade, Cream already had multiple murder accusations on his hands when he landed in prison for helping to poison a Chicagoan man. He got out, went to London, then started poisoning prostitutes with strychnine pills that he insisted were medicine, and, in one case, even offered two ladies of the night toxic Guinness bottles. Cream was eventually caught and executed, but he claimed at least seven victims before Scotland Yard caught up. (Probably too busy eating old-timey donuts, amiright??)


Alan Turing-The craziest and most famous cases of murder, death, and suicide by food 

1954: Alan Turing commits suicide by poisoned apple
 British mathematician Alan Turing is considered by many the father of both computer science and artificial intelligence (sit down, Jude Law, we're not talking about your movie), but his career came to a quick, bizarre end when he bit into an apple he had dipped in cyanide. Though the reasoning behind Turing's suicide was sadly very clear, the poisoned fruit thing threw everyone for a loop, until a couple friends pointed out his fascination with Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs. Some people believe that Apple adopted its logo in Turing's honor, in which case Steve Jobs had some incredibly weird ways of showing admiration.

Tommy Dorsey-The craziest and most famous cases of murder, death, and suicide by food 

1956: Tommy Dorsey chokes on his dinner in his sleep
 Back in the big band era, Tommy Dorsey was basically the mack daddy-o. He had his own orchestra, recorded a slew of tracks with Frank Sinatra, and was having a young Elvis Presley on his CBS variety show way before it was cool, Ed Sullivan. But after taking too many sleeping pills one night, he started choking on his food and didn't wake up. Dorsey did manage to make a few film cameos before that unfortunate night, however, so the next time you're watching TCM, keep an eye out for the trombonist in the fly blue suit jacket.

Jonestown grave-The craziest and most famous cases of murder, death, and suicide by food 

1978: The Jonestown cult commits mass suicide via cyanide-laced Flavor Aid
 The next time your friend uses the expression, "Don't drink the Kool-Aid", make sure you point out the historical inaccuracies of that phrase, since the so-called "Kool-Aid cult" actually drank a knock-off called Flavor Aid. Then brace yourself to get slapped, because you're being insufferable. ANYWAY, the basic facts of this case remain the same. Reverend Jim Jones led a very creepy cult out in Guyana and instructed his followers to all drink a batch of poisoned Flavor Aid, resulting in nearly 1000 deaths. All very sad, all very scary, all the more reason never to trust a mutton-chopped zealot.


Paul Castellano John Gotti hit-The craziest and most famous cases of murder, death, and suicide by food 

1985: Paul Castellano is gunned down at steakhouse
 Alright, sure, this guy wasn't killed by food per se. But if he hadn't gone out to dinner at Sparks Steak House one night in '80s, things would've turned out a lot differently. Castellano was the head of the Gambino crime family, but, by the time of his murder, his hold on the operation was starting to slacken. Crime lord upstart John Gotti decided to reenact his favorite Godfather scene make a power play and order the execution of Castellano, hoping to pick up his henchmen in the transfer. The hit happened, and Gotti did manage to steal the throne. But he also acquired the nickname "Teflon Don" in the process, making him sound more like an infomercial host than a Corleone.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2013)

Scientists' bizarre catch: a shark within a shark

?Turducken? of the sea?scientists off Delaware catch shark within a shark

In a bizarre capture, bait is attacked by 3-foot shark, which is then 'completely swallowed' by a large sand tiger shark

Researchers at the University of Delaware set out recently in the hope of recapturing tagged sand tiger sharks. They enticed a large female but it was the bizarre manner by which they captured the predator that left them shaking their heads in disbelief.

After casting a small fish called a menhaden, a small shark called a dogfish was quick to snatch the bait, only to be swallowed by the much larger sand tiger shark. ?The dogfish was about 3 feet long and completely swallowed by the sand tiger shark,? states a post on the university?s ORB Lab Facebook page.

The researchers had captured a shark within a shark, which prompted Aaron Martens to comment: ?There?s gotta be some kind of ?turducken? label for this kind of situation.?

The ORB Lab is short for Ocean Exploration, Remote Sensing, Biogeography Lab.

Scientists are trying to recapture tagged sharks, or tags that have popped off of sharks, to compile data for study.

Sand tiger sharks are vicious-looking because of the many dagger-like teeth protruding from their jaws.

Writes the ORB Lab in a separate Facebook post: ?Their protruding spike-like teeth are perfect for spearing their favorite foods: bony fishes, small sharks, rays, squids, crabs, and lobsters.?

Sand tigers, which can measure to about 10 feet, lose an average of one tooth per day and boast 56 rows of teeth in each jaw ?at any time waiting to replace lost or broken teeth.?

The sand tiger in the photo looks to have lost a couple of front teeth during its attack on the dogfish and/or its capture (and release) by scientists.

Quite a day of fishing!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2013)

Japanese Scientists Are Out Of Their Minds


----------



## LAM (Aug 28, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> sex doll and fleshlight industry out of business



LOL...with what 3.5-4billion women on the planet if you have to resort to that vs walking outside and getting laid, you have negative game.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/h2/fbsp/vir...es-posing-with-the-old-versions-of-themselves

13 Celebrities Posing With The Old Versions Of Themselves


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2013)

http://www.thecrosbypress.com/2013/...6.13 NY: Here are the 1  0 best pizzas in NYC

The Season?s Sexiest Lingerie Campaign That Might Have Greater Meaning: Agent Provocateur


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2013)

9 of the biggest criminals in NFL history - Guyism

9 of the biggest criminals in NFL history


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2013)

Where's The Octopus?

When marine biologist Roger Hanlon captured the first scene in this video he started screaming. (If you need to see it again, here's the raw footage.) Hanlon, senior scientist at the Marine Biological Laboratory in Woods Hole, studies camouflage in cephalopods--squid, cuttlefish and octopus. They are masters of optical illusion. These are some of Hanlon's top video picks of sea creatures going in and out of hiding.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2013)

The Dark Side of the Grimm Fairy Tales

The Dark Side of the Grimm Fairy Tales

Jacob and Wilhelm Grimm?s collection of folktales contains some of the best-known children?s characters in literary history, from Snow White and Rapunzel to Cinderella and Little Red Riding Hood. Yet the brothers originally filled their book, which became known as ?Grimm?s Fairy Tales,? with gruesome scenes that wouldn?t be out of place in an R-rated movie. The Grimms never even set out to entertain kids. The first edition of ?Grimm?s Fairy Tales? was scholarly in tone, with many footnotes and no illustrations. Only later, as children became their main audience, did they take out some of the more adult content. Their stories were then further sanitized as they were adapted by Walt Disney and others. As the 150th anniversary of Jacob?s death approaches?he passed away on September 20, 1863, about four years after Wilhelm?check out some of the surprisingly dark themes that appear in the Grimms? work. 

1. Premarital sex
 In the original version of ?Rapunzel,? published in 1812, a prince impregnates the title character after the two spend many days together living in ?joy and pleasure.? ?Hans Dumm,? meanwhile, is about a man who impregnates a princess simply by wishing it, and in ?The Frog King? a princess spends the night with her suitor once he turns into a handsome bachelor. The Grimms stripped the sex scenes from later versions of ?Rapunzel? and ?The Frog King? and eliminated ?Hans Dumm? entirely.
 But hidden sexual innuendos in ?Grimm?s Fairy Tales? remained, according to psychoanalysts, including Sigmund Freud and Erich Fromm, who examined the book in the 20th century.

2. Graphic violence
 Although the brothers Grimm toned down the sex in later editions of their work, they actually ramped up the violence. A particularly horrific incident occurs in ?The Robber Bridegroom,? when some bandits drag a maiden into their underground hideout, force her to drink wine until her heart bursts, rip off her clothes and then hack her body into pieces. Other tales have similarly gory episodes. In ?Cinderella? the evil stepsisters cut off their toes and heels trying to make the slipper fit and later have their eyes pecked out by doves; in ?The Six Swans? an evil mother-in-law is burned at the stake; in ?The Goose Maid? a false bride is stripped naked, thrown into a barrel filled with nails and dragged through the streets; and in ?Snow White? the wicked queen dies after being forced to dance in red-hot iron shoes. Even the love stories contain violence. The princess in ?The Frog King? turns her amphibian companion into a human not by kissing it, but instead by hurling it against a wall in frustration.

3. Child abuse
 Even more shockingly, much of the violence in ?Grimm?s Fairy Tales? is directed at children. Snow White is just 7 years old when the huntsman takes her into the forest with orders to bring back her liver and lungs. In ?The Juniper Tree? a woman decapitates her stepson as he bends down to get an apple. She then chops up his body, cooks him in a stew and serves it to her husband, who enjoys the meal so much he asks for seconds. Snow White eventually wins the day, as does the boy in ?The Juniper Tree,? who is brought back to life. But not every child in the Grimms? book is so lucky. The title character in ?Frau Trude? turns a disobedient girl into a block of wood and tosses her into a fire. And in ?The Stubborn Child? a youngster dies after God lets him become sick.

4. Anti-Semitism
 The Grimms gathered over 200 tales for their collection, three of which contained Jewish characters. In ?The Jew in the Brambles? the protagonist happily torments a Jew by forcing him to dance in a thicket of thorns. He also insults the Jew, calling him a ?dirty dog,? among other things. Later on, a judge doubts that a Jew would ever voluntarily give away money. The Jew in the story turns out to be a thief and is hanged. In ?The Good Bargain? a Jewish man is likewise portrayed as a penny-pinching swindler. During the Third Reich, the Nazis adopted the Grimms? tales for propaganda purposes. They claimed, for instance, that Little Red Riding Hood symbolized the German people suffering at the hands of the Jewish wolf, and that Cinderella?s Aryan purity distinguished her from her mongrel stepsisters.

5. Incest
 In ?All-Kinds-of-Fur? a king promises his dying wife that he will only remarry if his new bride is as beautiful as her. Unfortunately, no such woman exists in the whole world except his daughter, who ends up escaping his clutches by fleeing into the wilderness. While interviewing sources, the Grimms likewise heard versions of a different story??The Girl Without Hands??with an incestuous father. Nonetheless, in all editions of their book they recast this father as the devil.

6. Wicked mothers
 Evil stepparents are a dime a dozen in fairy tales, but the Grimms originally included some evil biological mothers as well. In the 1812 version of ?Hansel and Gretel,? a wife persuades her husband to abandon their children in the woods because they don?t have enough food to feed them. Snow White also has an evil mother, who at first wishes for and then become infuriated by her daughter?s beauty. The Grimms turned both of these characters into stepmothers in subsequent editions, and mothers have essentially remained off the hook ever since in the retelling of these stories.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2013)

13 GIF Cards to Send to Your Co-Workers | The Daily Muse

We love GIFs here at The Muse. Our inboxes and internal chat histories are littered with them. We send them when someone needs a boost. We send them in place of emoticons. We send them in place of actual emotional reactions (just kidding?mostly).

That?s why we were thrilled when we discovered Giphy, a lab from Someecards that allows to to create personalized GIF cards and send them to everyone you know. Check out the cards we?ve made for you below, then get started making your own?and share your favorites


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2013)

Striking Geometric Stipple Tattoos by Kenji Alucky


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2013)

Massive Size Comparison Chart of Famous Spaceships From Sci-Fi Films, TV Shows, & Games

Massive Size Comparison Chart of Famous Spaceships From Sci-Fi Films, TV Shows, & Games

German artist Dirk Loechel has created a massive chart that compares the sizes of famous spaceships from sci-fi films, TV shows, and games. Some of the ships are from Star Wars, Star Trek, and Warhammer 40,000, and the gigantic chart contains starships many other fictional universes. Previously, we wrote about an interactive guide by Chris Kirk of Slate that compares the speeds of science-fiction spaceships.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2013)

Face Blends of ‘Star Trek: The Original Series’ Actors and Their Film Reboot Counterparts

Face Blends of ?Star Trek: The Original Series? Actors and Their Film Reboot Counterparts


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2013)

14 Celebrities Who Just Don't Age - CollegeHumor Picture

14 Celebrities Who Just Don't Age


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2013)

The 21 Luckiest People In The Entire World

The 21 Luckiest People In The Entire World


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2013)

A VISUAL TREASURY OF MOUSTACHES - Charley Chartwell

A Visual Treasury of Moustaches

A Visual Treasury of Moustaches

The group of creatives at Charley Chartwell have released a dapper chart titled ?A Visual Treasury of Moustaches.? It showcases ?50 landmark styles and personas of the moustache, including epics like The Handlebar to The Mistletoe.? Prints are available to purchase at their new online store.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2013)

The 6 Types of Trolls (and How to Defend Against Them) - CollegeHumor Article

The 6 Types of Trolls (and How to Defend Against Them)

The Meh Troll:



Easily identified by its complete absence of originality and creativity, the Meh Troll is a common, but minor threat. It relies upon the beating of dead horses and archaic stereotypes when attempting comedy. Consider the guy who can't help but offer grape soda to his black friend or who depends upon making fun of Justin Bieber and you'll get the idea. At best, he'll get a few nervous chuckles.

You can turn their desperation for attention against them. After a particularly uninteresting joke (usually followed by a few unamused yawns and/or blank stares), quickly, loudly and obnoxiously applaud them for their "fresh" grasp on the comedic genre. Maybe throw in a few "bravos" for added effect and you'll have the Meh Troll regretting the all-too-mediocre day it was born in Boring, Oregon.



Frost Troll:



Taking its name from the loathsome Skyrim creature, you should tread carefully with the Frost Troll. These are the sort of guys who have convinced themselves that being an asshole qualifies as a legitimate sense of humor. The breed consists of those who blow cigarette smoke into a cancer survivor's face, or who, even more offensively, wear an Ed Hardy v-neck.

Like an infantile child who proudly sits in his own shit, the Frost Troll's social ineptitude makes it nearly invulnerable to any criticism. Its Achilles heel is the rejection it faced as a youth. Maybe it was that rather unfortunately timed "cold sore" outbreak which was forever memorialized in the high school yearbook or that embarrassing first time experience with the poor girl's armpit. 

One needs only to tightly embrace the Frost Troll and repeatedly say: "It's not your fault" and wait for the waterworks. The troll will feel better about its life and leave you alone. No need to explain why this is called the "Robin Williams approach".



STD Troll:



As many of you know, a sexually transmitted disease is hard to kick, just like this troll. Even when you think you've lost it for good, it comes back for another round. Unless you are a Zen monk, you'll quickly lose patience with this cretin and reward it with the desired reaction.

The best way to fight this troll off is by doing something counterintuitive: agreeing with it (please keep in mind this philosophy only applies to STD trolls, you should really just stick with a good antibiotic for an actual STD). I refer to this as the "roll with the troll" defense. You'll effectively take away any joy the troll obtains from his bullying and he'll have no choice but to slink away in defeat.

If left untreated, the troll could spread into other social circles and you'd have a larger, more persistent problem on your hands. People may not want to connect with you for fear of being introduced to the STD Troll. Do us all a favor and take care of it before we have a full blown epidemic.



Connoisseur Troll:



The Connoisseur Troll is so full of himself that his head is lodged up his ass. A movie critic whose only credential is that he watched Citizen Kane once, a friend who considers himself a wine aficionado for being able to discern the difference between a Franzia Cabernet and a Mike's Hard Lemonade and the guy who takes it upon himself to note whenever you mistakenly use "good" instead of "well" in a sentence are all examples of the Connoisseur.

The troll will use his supposed "area of expertise" as a weapon to disagree with anyone's opinion.

You can return this pretender to his rightful place by merely spending ten minutes on Wikipedia and learning about the subject at hand. The next time he pollutes the air with his smug, outdo his "informed" opinion with your newfound knowledge. The troll will gain a sense of humility and there will be a little less methane in the atmosphere. What more could you ask for?



The Overtly Reflective Troll:



If you've ever known some tool (usually armed with an acoustic guitar) who speaks in an unnecessarily soft tone and refuses to use any other adjective but "deep" or "meta", you are familiar with the Overtly Reflective Troll. It will tirelessly comment on the state of our existence and leave your nostrils with the overpowering stench of an overcrowded, but well-fed bullpen.

While its approach is far subtler than other breeds, this troll is not to be handled lightly. The Overtly Reflective Troll doesn't really believe its drivel, but just wants to make you look bad in front of the ladies. Whenever a male appears to share their emotional understanding and sensitivity, the women in your life may suddenly find your devotion to fantasy football or The Last of Us "immature". Before you know it, the closest thing to female contact you'll have will be listening to Siri's directions.

Just question its beliefs and statements until the ladies realize the troll's complex monologues are nothing more than dressed up nonsense. Or simply point out that his jeans were bought from the local Old Navy girl's department and your significant other will remember she already has enough girlfriends in her life. 



The Internet Troll:



The alpha and the omega, the godfather, the OG, and sometimes OP too. This breed defines the quintessential nature of the entire troll species. Those who comment that Obama is racist on Washington Post articles or who reveal that Asiana Flight 214 was piloted by "Sum Ting Wong" belong to this (ig)noble breed.

The only thing you can do about Internet Trolls is ignore them. Before you defend Beethoven from PunkR0ck3r666's rude Youtube comment, take a deep breath and calm down. Most posts are just trying to grind your gears. Next time you find yourself furiously typing away at the keyboard, explaining what Jesus actually said (or didn't say for that matter), just stop. Do something worthwhile like spending time with your family, friends or dog (if you have a cat, you deserve to be trolled). It's time we all learned the Internet can never be used to address social issues or to institute change.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2013)

BBC News - A Roman bathhouse still in use after 2,000 years

A Roman bathhouse still in use after 2,000 years

Roman ruins are rarely boisterous places, full of noise, laughter and life. But Edward Lewis stumbled across one that is - a place to have a daily wash, and to enjoy the companionship of friends, just as it was for the Romans who built it. 

Observing middle-aged men swathed in white foamy soapsuds is not something I would normally write home about and it certainly wasn't why I was in north-east Algeria.

I had come to look at the Roman baths in Khenchela and had overlooked the fact that for many of the local population the attraction was not the ancient architecture or remarkable state of preservation but the fact there was a free and plentiful supply of hot water - still feeding into two open air baths.

Fully clothed and with no towel in sight, the stares and hush that followed me as I walked around the water's edge began to make me wonder if my visit was entirely appropriate. 

As with many such situations, I needn't have worried. Algeria is no exception to the humbling levels of warmth and generosity that strangers are afforded in this part of the world and within minutes of trying to talk in my best French - or, even less comprehensible there - my best Egyptian Arabic, I was surrounded by a group of men in swimming shorts eager to answer my queries about the baths and their history. 

We were standing next to the smaller bath, its circular rim beautifully shaped by large white blocks of stone worn smooth over centuries of use. Complete with a ledge on which to sit, it resembled a sort of ancient hot tub. 

"The Romans built them, before Jesus," shouted one man, shampoo bottle in hand. Another piped up: "But they were damaged in an earthquake and that's when the Ottomans came and repaired it." 

The daily ritual of public bathing is still clearly alive and well in Khenchela.

In fact, as I stepped over the stretched legs and passed reclined bodies dangling their legs in the sea-green water, I got the impression nothing had really changed since the baths were constructed in the first century AD. Only the more recent Ottoman brickwork, the newly constructed changing room doors and the numerous brightly coloured plastic buckets gave the game away.

The important social function of a bathhouse has also been retained - family issues are discussed and resolved and jokes and stories are told to echoing laughter and the sound of a slapped thigh, back or hand.

Sport is heatedly debated, politics perhaps less so in this country - suspicion of who is hearing what remains a hangover from the civil war when careless talk cost lives. Few have the stomach or wish to risk more conflict - one of many plausible explanations as to why the Arab Spring went largely unnoticed in Algeria. 

Aside from this striking continuity, what makes Khenchela stand out from many other historical sites in Algeria is the fact that despite being amongst the smallest, and certainly lesser known, it is one of the few places where you can easily interact with the local people.

In the days preceding my visit I had wandered some of the country's most prominent Roman ruins:

Tipasa, a beautiful seaside town on the shores of the Mediterranean once famous for its fish paste
Timgad, a perfect example of Roman town planning that was once home to 15,000 people.
And then my personal favourite:

Djemela (meaning "beautiful" in Arabic) - nestled in a lush valley with a market square that looks like it ceased to be used only last century.

Yet in all of these places I didn't get the chance to speak to anyone - indeed in the Roman Army garrison of Lambesis my only other companion was a Jaribu stork that had made its impressive nest on top of the triumphal arch. 

In Khenchela I said my goodbyes and had a few last knowing laughs with my semi-naked hosts, the younger ones by now reeling off every English footballer they could think of in a bid to impress. 

"Have you been to Khemissa?" One of the older men asked.

"No," I replied, genuinely not knowing where he meant or what was there. 

"Oh, but you must. The best preserved Roman amphitheatre in the country - djemela, beautiful!"

I checked my guidebook. There was no mention of Khemissa,. My towelled friend placed his damp finger on the map where three dots indicated a site of historic interest, one of dozens scattered all over the country. I got in the car and prepared myself for another solitary visit - already grateful for my bath encounter.






Indeed there had been an earthquake in the 14th Century. Even if their dates were a little out, you couldn't fault their enthusiasm and glowing pride.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2013)

Photos of the Monopoly Properties in Real Life

Photos of the Monopoly Properties in Real Life

If you?ve ever wondered what Boardwalk from the Monopoly board game looks like, Nick Carr of Scouting NY visited Atlantic City, New Jersey and tracked down the actual streets and locations that inspired the game?s properties.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2013)

Politically Incorrect Toys, A Photography Portfolio of Vintage Toys That Didn’t Stand the Test of Time

Politically Incorrect Toys, A Photography Portfolio of Vintage Toys That Didn?t Stand the Test of Time

Professional photographer David Murphey of Hawaii is behind ?Politically Incorrect Toys? a limited edition photography portfolio of ?vintage toys that have become over time, politically incorrect? like the ?gay school bus? or the ?minstrel makeup kit.? He is currently raising funds on Kickstarter for the project. You can see more of the vintage toys that didn?t (politically) stand the test of time at his website.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2013)

The Weekly Interview: Siegfried & Roy, 10 years later - Las Vegas Weekly

Siegfried and Roy interview: 10 years later


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

7 inventors who were killed by their inventions - Guyism

7 inventors who were killed by their inventions


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2013)

The 101 hottest celebrity Instagram pictures this week - Guyism

Insta-sexy: The 101 hottest celebrity Instagram pictures this week


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2013)

8 Best Double Albums Released In Past 20 Years

Twice The Fun: The 8 Best Double Albums Released In The Past 20 Years


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

An Interactive Periodic Table of Swearing

An Interactive Periodic Table of Swearing


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

Color Photographs of the Original ‘Addams Family’ TV Series Set

Color Photographs of the Original ?Addams Family? TV Series Set

Late California-based photographer Richard Fish (1919-2005) took photos of the original Addams Family set from the black-and-white television series that aired from 1964-1966. Marie Fish, Richard?s widow, donated his photography work to the Oviatt Library in Northridge, California for their permanent collection. According to the Daily Sundial, Mr. Fish?s photos are currently on display as a small exhibit in their lobby.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

10 Signs You Should Dump Her Immediately

10 Signs You Should Dump Her Immediately 

It's very noble to want to hold on to a relationship in the hope that it might work out, but if you notice any of these red flags, then you better start running:

1. She calls you "daddy" and you're not currently having sex.

2. She picks out names for future babies. You keep finding holes poked in your condoms, because the future apparently isn't that far off.

3. For your birthday, she opened a joint checking account.

4. She sends YOU d*ck pics.



5. Her favorite movie is "Norbit," and she quotes it daily.

6. She won't let you hang out with any of your friends...except for that one friend she says is "super hot."

7. She tags herself in all of your Facebook photos, and then comments on each of them: "I'm always with you."

8. Her tramp stamp is so big, she could be mailed overseas.

9. She won't let you talk to other women. Not even Siri.

10. "I know you didn't stay at the office late. The GPS tracker I put on your car told me."


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2013)

30 Great Movies You Probably Haven

30 Great Movies You Probably Haven?t Seen


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2013)

Nine American Hand Gestures That'll Get You Punched in the Face Overseas - Thrillist Nation

Nine innocent gestures that'll get you punched in the face in other countries 

Gesture: Thumbs up (pt. 2)
What you think it means: "It's all good!"
What it means in Arabic countries: A thumbs up in any Muslim country pretty much means, loosely translated, that you hope the person you're gesturing at has a very pleasant trip to the proctologist.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2013)

9 phrases no guy ever wants to hear - Guyism

9 phrases no guy ever wants to hear

3 ?Hello sir, I?m here to pick up your daughter.?
Every guy dreads this moment. I don?t even have a daughter and I still dread this moment. And that?s because guys know. They know what you?re thinking. They know what you want to do with their daughter. They know because they?ve been you. They get it. We?ve all been on the other side of this, laughed at the psycho who stands menacingly in the door while you sit in the car with his beloved daughter. But one day that psycho will be you and you will want to beat the shit out of some seventeen year old asshole with horny eyes and a perpetual smirk. It?s the true circle of life.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

8 Cartoon Characters Who Are Way More Disturbing Than You Remember - CollegeHumor Article

8 Cartoon Characters Who Are Way More Disturbing Than You Remember

Given that the show he's in is basically just a serial killer's fever dream, Eustace may seem like an odd choice for most disturbing, but think about it: How many times in the series' run did Eustace emotionally and physically abuse Courage. He enjoys animal cruelty so much, in fact, that he owns a mask specifically for that purpose. It's no wonder Courage is so jittery all the time. He's basically one of those Sarah McLachlan dogs.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2013)

Interactive World Map of Places Named After John F. Kennedy

Interactive World Map of Places Named After John F. Kennedy

Slate has created an interactive map marking hundreds of streets, schools, parks, and other places that have been named after John F. Kennedy. The map includes many places located outside the U.S., such as the John F Kennedy Arboretum in New Ross, Ireland, and Rue John Kennedy in Beirut.

Kennedy Street, School, Airport, and more: Memorials to John F. Kennedy, mapped.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2013)

Leonardo Da Vinci's wacky piano is heard for the first time, after 500 years

Leonardo Da Vinci's wacky piano is heard for the first time, after 500 years 

A bizarre instrument combining a piano and cello has finally been played to an audience more than 500 years after it was dreamt up Leonardo da Vinci.

Da Vinci, the Italian Renaissance genius who painted the Mona Lisa, invented the ??viola organista?? - which looks like a baby grand piano ? but never built it, experts say.

The viola organista has now come to life, thanks to a Polish concert pianist with a flair for instrument-making and the patience and passion to interpret da Vinci?s plans.

Full of steel strings and spinning wheels, Slawomir Zubrzycki?s creation is a musical and mechanical work of art.

??This instrument has the characteristics of three we know: the harpsichord, the organ and the viola da gamba,?? Zubrzycki said as he debuted the instrument at the Academy of Music in the southern Polish city of Krakow.

The instrument?s exterior is painted in a rich midnight blue, adorned with golden swirls painted on the side. The inside of its lid is a deep raspberry inscribed with a Latin quote in gold leaf by 12th-century German nun, mystic and philosopher, Saint Hildegard.

??Holy prophets and scholars immersed in the sea of arts both human and divine, dreamt up a multitude of instruments to delight the soul,?? it says.

The flat bed of its interior is lined with golden spruce. Sixty-one gleaming steel strings run across it, similar to the inside of a baby grand.

Each is connected to the keyboard, complete with smaller black keys for sharp and flat notes. But unlike a piano, it has no hammered dulcimers. Instead, there are four spinning wheels wrapped in horse-tail hair, like violin bows.

To turn them, Zubrzycki pumps a pedal below the keyboard connected to a crankshaft. As he tinkles the keys, they press the strings down onto the wheels, emitting rich, sonorous tones reminiscent of a cello, an organ and even an accordion.

The effect is a sound that da Vinci dreamt of, but never heard; there are no historical records suggesting he or anyone else of his time built the instrument he designed.

A sketch and notes in da Vinci?s characteristic inverted script is found in his Codex Atlanticus, a 12-volume collection of his manuscripts and designs for everything from weaponry to flight.

??I have no idea what Leonardo da Vinci might think of the instrument I?ve made, but I?d hope he?d be pleased,?? said Zubrzycki, who spend three years and 5000 hours bringing da Vinci?s creation to life.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2013)

Firebirds Fan Takes An Unbelievable Catch, HRV Cup 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2013)

Temperature Inversion Creates Rare Sight At The Grand Canyon - Business Insider

Here's A Mind-Blowing Picture Of The Grand Canyon That Only Happens Once Every 10 Years

On Friday, a rare weather phenomenon created an incredible sight at the Grand Canyon.

The canyon was filled with fog due to something known as "temperature inversion," according to the Grand Canyon National Park Facebook page, which posted photos to its website. 

"We are currently experiencing an after Thanksgiving treat," a photo caption read. "No, it's not more pumpkin pie. It's a once in a lifetime, outstanding, crazy, amazing, mind blowing inversion. Enjoy."

Typically, the temperature of the air decreases with height. When the temperature of the atmosphere is "inverted," warm air sits on top of cooler air.

"The warm air above cooler air acts like a lid, suppressing vertical mixing and trapping the cooler air at the surface," explains the National Weather Service.

Temperature inversions  happen once or twice a year, typically in the winter months. However, ranger Erin Whittaker told MailOnline that the most recent inversion only happens once every 10 years ? it's special because the fog filled up the entire canyon (not just parts) and it happened on a cloudless day. As a result, the view was particularly beautiful. 

"Here's what Mather Point looked like this morning with the rare inversion," the National Park Service said on the Grand Canyon Facebook page. "Word spread like wildfire and most ran to the rim to photograph it. What a fantastic treat for all!"


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2013)

Another picture of the Grand Canyon on November 29.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2013)

Bump, set, spike: 31 women in volleyball shorts - Guyism

Bump, set, spike: 31 women in volleyball shorts


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2013)

2014 Calendar of Famous Movie Monsters in Surprisingly Sexy Poses

Los Angeles artist Erika Deoudes has created a fantastic 2014 calendar filled with illustrations of famous movie monsters in ?surprisingly sexy? poses. Various sized calendars and individual prints are available to purchase online from Erika?s Etsy store, modusDeoudes. You can also view more of the alluring monsters on her Facebook page.


These monsters have merely slipped into something a little more comfortable. And their nether regions are always covered, even if they?re unrecognizable. These are very kinky monsters, but the kind you can take home to mother. The months in this calendar are a silly mash-up of the name of the monster and the name of the month.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2013)

The Order of X, X-Men Mutants Illustrated as Medieval Characters

The Order of X, X-Men Mutants Illustrated as Medieval Characters

Freelance artist Nate Hallinan has created The Order of X, a fantastic series of illustrations that reimagine mutant superheroes from the X-Men as medieval characters. Prints are available to purchase online from INPRNT.


The Order of X is a group of ?gifted? individuals in the service of Lord Charles Xavier. The Order provides sanctuary and protection to individuals outcast by society due to their innate abnormalities. These people are often misidentified as monsters, demons, warlocks and witches. Only those who are accepting of the ?gifted? are welcome in the realm of Lord Xavier.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Brothers Have Posed for a Photo with Santa Every Year Since 1984

Brothers Have Posed for a Photo with Santa Every Year Since 1984

As a baby in 1980, Mike Gray posed for his first picture with Santa, starting a family tradition that would continue without fail for the next 33 years. He was joined in 1984 by his younger brother Martin. As the pictures advance in time, the brothers can be seen progressing through childhood, adolescence, young adulthood, and finally, fatherhood. As Martin told PetaPixel, the brothers expect the tradition to continue ?until our children get embarrassed by us.?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2013)

Glaciers Visit Izatys Resort - Mille Lacs Lake, MN May 11, 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2013)

News coverage of the ice heave

'Ice Tsunami' Video, Photos: Wall of Ice Rises Out of Lake, Destroys Homes


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2013)

Gingerbread Optimus


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2013)

From facebook


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)

http://guyism.com/humor/olivia-sprauer-bikini-teacher-victoria-james-hustler-photos.html

Teacher who was fired after taking bikini photos goes hardcore, poses for Hustler

Olivia Sprauer, also known by her model name Victoria James, was forced to resign after the Florida high school that employed her found out about a modeling career that included sexy bikini photos. And now that she?s been fired, she?s going all out, opting to go straight to the filthy pages of Hustler.

News of Sprauer?s job loss blew up earlier this year when the principal of Martin County High School was tipped off to some of her side modeling work under the Victoria James pseudonym. Sprauer, then an English teacher for freshmen, was called into the principal?s office, confronted with the photos, and coerced into leaving the position.

Sprauer made mention of an offer from Hustler in a May interview with Huffington Post, telling the outlet that she?d rather hold out for an offer from Playboy.

?I don?t do spread-eagle shots for the camera, so I don?t think Hustler is going to work out,? Sprauer said.

Now, seven months later, Hustler is touting her 14-page pictorial for the magazine. And, presumably, enough cash gave Sprauer a change of heart.

?If getting naked betters my life, that?s a positive thing for me,? Sprauer said in a press release.

Emboldened by all her success, Sprauer posted a photo last night of a fortune cookie?s fortune that reads ?You are admired by everyone for your talent and ability.?

Apparently fortune cookies now include tasteful recreations of gynecological exams as a showing of ?talent and ability.? The more you know.

If you need a preview of Sprauer?s photoshoot, here?s a pretty NSFW taste of her on the cover below. The magazine hits newsstands on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2013)

Project Utopia - Giant Private Floating Island Concept - Supercompressor.com

You heard it here first, Russian oligarchs: superyachts are over. The new status symbol will soon be the giant floating island, as long as Project Utopia gets off the ground... and into the water. 

From the crazy engineers at Yacht Island Design, the concept is an 11-story, 325-foot wide behemoth of architectural wonder with the volume equivalent to that of a modern-day cruise liner. Plenty big to accommodate your very own micronation.

Inside, there's enough room to pack in just about anything you might dream up ? restaurants, arcades, bowling alleys, a casino, megapools with their own casinos ? and plenty of space outdoors to take in the beauty around you, including an observation deck 200 feet above the surface with 360-degree panoramas. But should you get bored with whatever blissful crystal blue cove you're hanging in at a given moment, just fire up the thrusters beneath the legs and you can relocate... slowly.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/woman-butt-size-shaq-worlds-largest-way-proud.html

Sarah Massey ? whom I swear we?ve written about before but I can?t find it ? has the world?s largest ass. And, at seven feet wide, it?s absolutely horrifying.

Morbid obesity has never looked so self-satisfied. I?m just glad her kids seem to be pretty well-adjusted despite their mom living life like she?s Little Miss Muffet sitting on a tuffet.

Still, though, I get guys who like big asses ? even the weirdo chubby chaser types ? but this? Come on, dude. Like I don?t even know how you get to a place where you could impregnate her. The biology is blowing my mind. Does her children?s father have to jerk off into a crazy straw inserted inside of her? Or is he just packing the type of meat that can double for a walking stick? I want to know more and, at the same time, I want to know nothing.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2014)

Russian Ice Fisherman Feed Hungry Wild Fox

In this really sweet video, two men feed a hungry wild fox who cautiously approached them while they were fishing in the Saratov region of Russia.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)

Shanghai Crane Operator Takes Stunning Photos From Atop the World’s Second Tallest Building

Shanghai Crane Operator Takes Stunning Photos From Atop the World?s Second Tallest Building

Crane operator Wei Gensheng takes advantage of his perch high atop the world?s second tallest building, the Shanghai Tower (2,073 feet), to take stunning photos of Shanghai. His photos recently placed second in the Shanghai City Photography Competition.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)

Moai Easter Island Statue Snowmen Decorate the Yard of a Canadian Home

Moai Easter Island Statue Snowmen Decorate the Yard of a Canadian Home

Rather than make snowmen in their front yard, the residents of this house in Waterloo, Canada made snow versions of the monolithic moai statues found on Easter Island. Apparently they did the same thing last year as well.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)

Isaac Asimov’s Predictions for the Year 2014 That He Made For 50 Years in the Future in 1964

Isaac Asimov?s Predictions for the Year 2014 That He Made For 50 Years in the Future in 1964

After visiting the New York World?s Fair in 1964, Isaac Asimov was inspired to make some predictions about the world in the year 2014, 50 years in the future. His predictions, published in the New York Times, included many remarkably accurate forecasts?that robots would be cleaning up around the house, we?d we watching 3-D movies, and riding self-driving cars. He also predicted earth?s population at 6.5 billion (it?s actually 7 billion today). Some of his predictions were a little too optimistic however: moon bases, flying cars powered by compressed air, and the widespread use of the underground home.

Visit to the World's Fair of 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)

Visa Requirements for US Citizens - Which Countries Require a Visa Before They Fly? - Thrillist Nation

Which countries require Americans to get a visa before they fly? 

Fearless enough that our article on everything in Australia that's trying to kill you inspired you to book a flight Down Under? That's great, but did you realize you need to apply for a visa before you go? Well, you do. And though you might be able to guess some countries (like Cuba) are hard for Americans to visit, there're also some innocuous, popular destinations that won't let you in without a stamp in your passport or a completed online application.  

Check out VisaMapper, a handy site that answers the ?do I need to do anything special to visit a certain place, and how, exactly, do I jump through the right hoops? questions you've got -- and can minimize the embarrassment of heading home on the exact same plane you just spent 17hrs on to get to India or China (it happens every day). Plus, it lets you scoff at lesser countries (tell it you've got a Yemeni passport and watch as the world closes its doors). 

VisaMapper


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2014)

A historical timeline of everything on the McDonald's menu - Thrillist Nation

Like another legendary empire known for their arches (Rome!), McDonald's wasn't built in a day. Before you can serve billions and billions of people, you need a beloved menu. And also a bunch of catchy slogans. But most importantly, a beloved menu, whose glorious evolution is charted below in the form of an infographic that was meticulously fact-checked by researchers from McDonald's Golden Archives, who in addition to being students of fast food history, have a real knack for puns [ED NOTE: those fine folks couldn't confirm a few things, including some regional test items].

So scroll down to take a trip through time and revisit the launches of all of your favorites, ranging from classics like the original 1948 cheeseburger, to limited time offerings like the McJordan Special, and even rarer regional treats like the McLobster.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2014)

Mom gets in fight with kid at supermarket, kid grabs her wig, mom loses her freaking mind - Guyism

Mom gets in fight with kid at supermarket, kid grabs her wig, mom loses her freaking mind

Today?s important lesson in parenting for 2014: Don?t get in a fight with your disobedient child at a supermarket if you?re wearing an easily pulled off wig. It?s all downhill from there as the mom in this video can show you.

The good news is that I see no way this kid won?t turn out to be a valuable member of society. Many world leaders? first moment of self-actualization coincides with ripping off their mom?s wig in public, then having their mom have to be held back from murdering them in the produce aisle. Basically the first chapter of his autobiography en route to becoming President of these here United States.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2014)

20 Unfortunate But Unavoidable Side Effects of Working Out | Greatist

20 Unfortunate But Unavoidable Side Effects of Working Out


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2014)

Artist Illustrates the Entire Cast of ‘Futurama’







Australian deviantART user Unrellius has created a gigantic illustration featuring nearly every character in the entire cast of Futurama. The project took around 14 months to complete, and you can peruse a larger version of the illustration at deviantART.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2014)

Ice Festival preparations heat up in Harbin, China

China?s 30th annual Harbin International Ice and Snow Sculpture Festival kicked off on January 5th, 2014. Nearly 10,000 people were involved in creating the breathtaking ice monuments, which include sculptures of famous buildings like the Roman Colosseum, the Empire State Building, and a 150-foot-tall reproduction of the Hallgrimskirkja church in Reykjavik, Iceland. The festival also features a 240-meter-long ice slide and a tribute to Dutch artist Florentijn Hofman?s rubber duck. Over 180,000 square meters of ice and 150,000 square meters of snow were used to create the amazing spectacle. 

The Washington Post has put together a great gallery of photos from the event, and ITN News has also created a short video on the preparation leading up to the festival:


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2014)

The 30th Annual Harbin International Ice and Snow Sculpture Festival in China

The 30th Annual Harbin International Ice and Snow Sculpture Festival in China


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

Dr. Nicole Avena explains how sugar affects the brain, and what happens in the body when you take a bite of sugary food in this illuminating TED-Ed lecture animated by STK Films.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

Mestre Fungo, Bizarre Animated GIFs of People Melting, Crying, and Flipping Out


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2014)

"The most luscious princess in the galaxy and an 11 year old Warwick Davis. I want to be an 11 year old Warwick Davis." 

Chewbacca Actor Peter Mayhew Shares Old ?Star Wars? Set Photos on Twitter

Chewbacca Actor Peter Mayhew Shares Old ?Star Wars? Set Photos on Twitter


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/01/have-you-seen-the-powerpuff-ladies/

I?m sure many of us have imagined this at some point, but to actually see it is quite riveting. The talented Stanley Lau (a.k.a. Artgerm) featured a mature version of the Powerpuff Girls in his collection of satirical ?Justice Magazine? covers. The end result turned out to be nothing short of glorious.

A little bit Sailor Moon-ish, yes, though I personally don?t see a problem in that. This is an excellent tease if not an amazing piece of fan art. Now excuse me while I catch myself from slipping into a fit of anger over the fact that this is not real.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2014)

302 Found

Chinese theme park to reenact Titanic iceberg collision

(CNN) -- A Chinese company plans to build a full-scale replica of RMS Titanic, complete with a simulation of an iceberg collision, at a theme park in Daying County, Sichuan Province, China.

The RMB 1 billion ($165 million) model will be one of the key attractions at the Romandisea Seven Star International Cultural Tourism Resort, which will also feature a museum dedicated to the 1912 maritime tragedy, a man-made beach, Turkish baths and what is being called a "6D cinema."

The park is slated to open in 2016.

The ship's design will be based on the blueprint of Titanic's sister ship, RMS Olympic, and produced in a shipyard in Hubei Province, developer Seven Star Energy Investment Group said in an interview with Xinhua news.

The sinking of the Titanic, on its maiden journey from Southampton to New York, resulted in more than 1,500 deaths and inspired James Cameron's hit film.

The South China Morning Post said the replica will be permanently docked on the Qi River, some 930 miles from the nearest coast. But visitors will get to safely experience an iceberg "collision" thanks to a high-tech simulation involving light and sound effects.

"There are museums dedicated to Titanic in the U.S. and Europe," said Su Shaojun, chairman of Seven Star. "It's time for China to honor the spirit of human responsibility -- how passengers tried to save one another as the ship sank."

Last year Australian billionaire Clive Palmer announced he would be funding a working replica of the Titanic -- the Titanic II cruise. That ship is also being made by a Chinese shipyard and plans to set sail in the same year the theme park opens.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2014)

In the latest video by CrazyRussianHacker, host Taras Kulakov places two pounds of dry ice into a sink full of water, unleashing a waterfall of carbon dioxide fog in his kitchen. As some YouTube commenters have noted, unleashing large amounts of carbon dioxide in an unventilated space is dangerous, as is immersing yourself in a cloud of the gas.

2 Pounds of Dry Ice Experiment


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2014)

This is What Snake Venom Does to Blood!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

Aslan, A Massive Lion Sculpture Handmade from 4,000 Metal Scraps

Aslan, A Massive Lion Sculpture Handmade from 4,000 Metal Scraps

Istanbul-based artist Sel?uk Yilmaz has created a majestic sculpture called ?Aslan? ? the Turkish word for lion ? made from nearly 4,000 pieces of metal. According to Colossal, each piece of metal in the 550-pound sculpture was individually hand-cut and hammered, and the whole piece took nearly a year to complete.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

Aslan


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2014)

This video of dudes hanging off ledges will give you all the fears of heights - Guyism

This video of dudes hanging off ledges will give you all the fears of heights

I don?t normally have a fear of heights. But when I watched this video of daredevil idiots guys hanging off ledges, I felt my heart wanting to explode. Very cool but prepare for all of the fears.

I know these guys are probably highly trained and do this for years and years to practice but holy shit no way would I ever do that. A faint breeze, a butterfly landing on your hand, a bird crapping on your head, just so many variables that lead to me leaving a Chris-sized crater in the floor. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2014)

Cotopaxi National Park Ecuador

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...utm_campaign=* Best of the Web - 1/19/14&_r=0


----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 20, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Dr. Nicole Avena explains how sugar affects the brain, and what happens in the body when you take a bite of sugary food in this illuminating TED-Ed lecture animated by STK Films.



Great share loved it


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2014)

Superstitions Around the World - List of Some Funny and Strange Beliefs

13 wild superstitions from around the world 

In India...
 A solar eclipse pretty much means everybody's staying indoors for the duration. Just about everything's put in hibernation mode -- from road traffic to the stock market -- due to the widespread belief the sun's rays are toxic during the celestial event. Some also believe that burying a sick child up to their neck during an eclipse can cure them of their ailment... because science.

In Afghanistan...
The number 39 is linked (inexplicably) to prostitution, and anyone whose phone number or license plate ends with 39 is a social pariah. People who're 39 years old often say they're "one less than 40" just to avoid the embarrassment.

In Nigeria...
 Never kiss a baby on the lips, or they'll drool when they grow into adulthood. Even if this isn't true, you shouldn't really be kissing babies on the lips anyway.

In Turkey...
 It's a commonly held local belief that chewing gum at night is akin to chowing down on the flesh of a dead person. A minty-fresh dead person.

In Japan...
Stabbing chopsticks straight up into your bowl of rice'll cause the whole dinner table to murmur in disapproval, as this is generally only done during funeral ceremonies. Passing food from chopstick to chopstick is a no-no for much the same reason: at funerals, family members pass the bones of the dead person with chopsticks.

In South Korea...
 Going to sleep with a fan on in an enclosed space can straight up kill you. This unfounded belief is so prevalent that electric fans are often sold with timers, to prevent accidental death due to... suffocation, somehow?

In Thailand...
 It's considered good luck for a man to wear a penis medallion. No, seriously, the "palad khik" -- which translates to "honorable surrogate penis", obviously -- is supposed to confer good fortune when gambling, protect you from muggings, and make you irresistible to women. Seems legit.

In Serbia...
 It's a good idea to spill some water behind a person who's going to a job interview, headed out on a journey, or about to attempt any sort of endeavor at all. The movement of water's said to symbolize fluidity and motion; just don't spill it on their pants, as that probably won't have the same effect on the interview.

In Spain...
 Instead of kissing someone when the clock strikes 12 on New Year's Eve, you should eat 12 grapes in rapid succession. Not only does this ensure the coming year'll be a lucky one, it also gives you delicious grape breath (in case you decide to kiss someone after all).

In Russia...
Carrying an empty bucket, or even seeing someone carry one, is a bad omen. This is likely due to the fact that Tsar Alexander II was assassinated by a man with empty buckets for hands. True story.

In Vermont...
 Diagonally placed windows are referred to as "witch windows", due to the belief that witches can't fly their broomsticks through diagonal windows. The witch could still probably magic herself through the front door, but you'll make things a lot harder for her with these bad boys.

In Britain...
 When you wake up on the first day of the month, saying the word "rabbit", or "rabbits", or "white rabbits", or any combination of these, gives good luck for the whole month. Make sure it's the very first word(s) you say, though, otherwise the whole thing's pointless and silly.

In Iceland...
 You're advised to avoid knitting on your doorstep during the later months, as this will bring about a long winter. Why you'd choose to knit outside in the dead of winter at all is anyone's guess.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2014)

A Map of Future Toilet Paper and Hygiene Product Use Around the World

Market research firm Euromonitor International has created a map that projects the future use of toilet paper, baby diapers, incontinence products, and other hygiene items around the world based on growing segments of the population. Countries with booming populations like China and Mexico will consume more diapers, while those with low birth rates and a large retired population ? like Japan and Western Europe ? may need more incontinence products. The Washington Post has more information and a larger version of the chart.

A Map of Future Toilet Paper and Hygiene Product Use Around the World


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2014)

Bird Steals Camera Camouflaged in a Fake Egg and Records Aerial Footage With It
http://laughingsquid.com/bird-steals-camera-in-a-fake-egg-and-records-aerial-footage-with-it/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2014)

The Mystery of Eyeball Floaters Explained


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2014)

http://guyism.com/celebrities/video-amanda-cerny-working-out-instagram.html

Why can?t I stop watching this video of Amanda Cerny working out?

Amanda Cerny was Playboy Playmate of the Month in October 2011. So she works out. And shares it on Instagram. It?s mesmerizing. And because I would be remiss to not mention it, with them being National Champs and all, she is a graduate of Florida State University.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/video-of-two-coke-cans-getting-slowly-devoured-by-lava/

Two Coca-Cola cans are slowly devoured by lava in this mesmerizing video shot by photographer Brian Lowry using a Nikon D800 and a GoPro Hero 2. Previously, we wrote about Lowry?s amazing video of an aluminum Chef Boyardee can getting engulfed in lava from a Hawaiian volcano.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.thegrommet.com/porcelain...P37OD4&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO

Porcelain Company - Toilet Odor Neutralizer


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2014)

If women are going to fight they need to keep their hair short.

This compilation of fights on Russian reality TV makes American TV seem classy

Let it be known: Russia goes hard in everything. EVERYTHING. That rule of thumb has never been more obvious than this compilation of fights on Russian reality TV. Hot chicks in bikinis fighting, kicks, guy on girl action. Sheer trash TV brutality.

This video really ran me through a gamut of emotions. Nothing quite as delightful as girls in bikinis trading blows but nothing quite as sad as multiple men kicking multiple women in the guy. And then there?s that flying kick at 5:05 that was straight up a WWE championship winner. Is it too late to submit this for Oscar consideration? Way more emotionally tasking than that Nebraska movie.

http://guyism.com/humor/compilation-fights-russian-reality-tv-makes-american-tv-seem-classy.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/carved-crystal-skull-made-from-agate-geode/

Carved Crystal Skull Made from Agate Geode






This incredible skull featured over on Skullis was carved using an agate and amethyst geode, measuring 7.6 inches long, front to back, and weighing just over eight pounds.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=39964

Four Exclusive X-Men: Days Of Future Past Stills


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2014)

I didn?t even know Malin Akerman had a sister, let alone one that?s even sexier than her, but here she is, Jennifer Akerman, looking all sweaty working out and slamming beers in a hot new video. Now we?ve said in the past that Malin is  overrated for the last couple of years, but now that we know she has this hot sister that could change. Family is very important.

Unfortunately there is very little in the way of details regarding Jennifer Akerman on the Internet. All Galore magazine has is an interview with the dudes who took the video and a bunch of sexy pics of Jennifer (those are nice). She does have her own Web site ? which is entirely in Swedish. If only there were some easy way to translate it to English. Someone really needs to get to work on that.

http://guyism.com/celebrities/jenni...ister-pounds-beers-gets-sweaty-new-video.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2014)

In 1923, the New York Yankees won the World Series for the first time and, in commemoration, pocket watches were given out to the players and various personnel. This one was given to George Herman "Babe" Ruth himself. If you're interested in snagging this piece of history, you'd better take out that second, third and maybe fourth mortgage because bidding over at Heritage Auctions starts at $220,000. 

http://sports.ha.com/c/item.zx?sale...ampionshipWatch-clickImage-auction7100-012414


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2014)

Marvel's Thor: The Dark World - Deleted Scene 1 - Loki as Captain America


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

http://thechive.com/2014/02/04/dream-bathrooms-with-a-view-to-match-42-photos/

Dream bathrooms with a view to match (42 Photos)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

When life gives you lemons...

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=11195975

Snake slithers on to pizza menu

Alligator and frog have long been on the menu in Florida, but a new delicacy has slithered its way onto dinner plates in the US state.

A pizzeria now offers Burmese python meat on what it calls the Everglades Pizza - named for Florida's vast national park, where the snakes are being hunted to protect the nature preserve.

"It was just to create talk about the shop and being creative, and this thing literally just went viral," says Evan Daniell, the owner of Evan's Neighbourhood Pizza in Fort Myers.

"People talk about it all the time and whether it's negative or positive, it really doesn't matter because the fact is, we can make it and it's delicious."

So, the big question is, what does it taste like?

"It's good but a little chewy," says Mike, a tourist taking the python plunge from Minnesota.



"It tastes like chicken but chewier," his wife Becky adds.

Daniell admits that python meat "can be gamier."

The chef tenderises the slabs of snake meat by marinating them for several hours. They are then sliced thinly into what he calls "snake slivers".

Before laying it onto the pizza, making sure "each slice has a piece of python," Daniell pre-cooks the snake in the oven for a few minutes.

"There is some pink into the snake, and as it turns white, it will be done," he explains.

The Everglades pizza certainly has its fans, despite its steep price tag of US$45.

Daniell's friend Mike Gookin says he came up with the idea of using the snake meat to spice up pizzas after seeing a news report on the python problem in the Everglades.

The pizza also features alligator sausage and frog legs. Both are native to southern Florida. The pythons are not, but they are everywhere.

"There could be thousands or tens of thousands of Burmese pythons in the wild here," explains Roberto Torres, a field officer with The Nature Conservancy.

The snakes can measure up to six-metres long and they are believed to have made the Everglades their home after being released by their owners.

"They get them as pets and when they get too big, they release them here," Torres says.

Burmese pythons have no known predator in Florida, so they sit atop the food chain in their new home. As a result, environmental experts such as Torres fear their presence could end up threatening biodiversity in the Everglades.

"It's a perfect habitat for the snake - it's wet, there is plenty of food," Torres says.

"They'll eat anything they can catch - birds, fish, mammals, cats, dogs."

To raise awareness about the python invasion, chefs in Miami have held several events with python on the menu along with other non-native species.

But current food safety regulations do not allow the invasive snakes captured in Florida to be slaughtered and processed regularly to be sold in restaurants.

As a result, Daniell's python meat is not local.

"I buy it frozen from a wholesaler who imports farmed python from Vietnam," the restaurateur explains.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/coen-cast-stylized-illustrations-of-characters-from-coen-brothers-films/

Coen Cast, Stylized Illustrations of Characters from Coen Brothers Films

Portland-based artist Richard Perez has created Coen Cast, a stylized series of illustrations depicting characters from films by the Coen brothers. You can view the complete collection of character illustrations online.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.themuse.com/advice/how-to-be-spectacular-every-day

How to Be Spectacular Every Day


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2014)

Victor Poulin's Boomerang Bat


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/watch-worlds-unluckiest-man-gets-buried-literally-thanks-snow-plow.html

Watch the world?s unluckiest man gets buried ? literally ? thanks to snow plow

This brutal winter is a real buzzkill for most of us. But maybe we should all look at the bright side: We didn?t get buried under feet of snow by an oncoming plow like this poor sucker.

I know you can?t file a lawsuit for having your day ruined but, honestly, I wouldn?t begrudge this guy if he tried. A million old ladies can spill hot McDonald?s coffee on themselves and they can go screw but there?s nothing worse than getting soaked in snow and have to continue on with the rest of your day. Nothing. Give this guy all the money.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/adorable-r...r-tail-while-getting-a-really-good-belly-rub/

Adorable Red Fox Ecstatically Wags Her Tail While Getting A Really Good Belly Rub

In these videos from January 2013 and February 2013, Dawn the adorable red fox ecstatically wags her tail while getting a belly rub at the Nuneaton & Warwickshire Wildlife Sanctuary in Warwickshire, England. Dawn is one of several resident foxes at the Sanctuary that cannot be released to the wild.


The majority of animals we get in is injured wildlife that is aimed to be returned into the wild, however, Dawn was a young fox that was took into a dog rescue centre as the member of public that found her thought she was a dog! When they realised they bought her into us but it was too late, because she was too tame and this meant that she wouldn?t be able to look after herself in the wild. Dawn is not a pet, and we do not recommend any fox or wild animal as a pet


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

Shanghai Tower (650 meters)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2014)

How Wolves Change Rivers


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2014)

James saw a Facebook post about some deer stuck out on the ice in the middle of Albert Lea Lake, so he called up his dad and they broke out the hovercraft. It?s a father son rescue mission unlike anything you?ve ever seen.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

http://guyism.com/entertainment/firehouse-tribute-ghostbusters-sign.html

FDNY firehouse pays awesome tribute to Harold Ramis by rehanging ?Ghostbusters? sign

Yesterday, comedy legend Harold Ramis passed away at the way-too-early age of 69. The internet paid tribute to the fallen comedic star of Ghostbusters, Stripes and writer of such classics as Animal House and Meatballs. All the memorials pale in comparison to an epic real-life gesture from the New York City Fire Department.

FDNY Hook & Ladder 8, the firehouse that was the headquarters for the Ghostbusters in all three movies, hung a Ghostbusters sign outside of the building in memory of Ramis. A fan passing by the firehouse noticed the sign, snapped a pic, and posted it to Twitter.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/so-long-eg...-tribute-to-late-harold-ramis-by-ash-vickers/

?So Long, Egon?, A Touching ?Ghostbusters? Comic Tribute to the Late Harold Ramis by Ash Vickers

Cartoonist Ash Vickers of MegaCynics shared her love for the late Harold Ramis with a touching Ghostbusters comic tribute called ?So Long, Egon? (Egon Spengler is the character played by Harold Ramis in Ghostbusters). When Ash was asked why the Ghostbusters were trapping Egon and not helping him cross over, she said ?I?d like to think Egon would want to study what actually happens in the containment area.?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/an-illustr...er-walking-into-the-great-beyond-with-slimer/

An Illustrated Tribute to the Late Harold Ramis Depicting Egon Spengler Walking into the Great Beyond with Slimer

Artist Timothy Lim (a.k.a. ?Ninjaink?) has created ?RIP Harold Ramis,? a beautiful illustrated tribute to the late and great Harold Ramis depicting Egon Spengler walking into the great beyond with Slimer.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/motorcycle-weaves-through-traffic-100mph.html

Watch this moron weave his bike through traffic at 100mph


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

Brian Shaw: Traveling can be more difficult than you think.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20768377_20791174,00.html

Time Warp: See 10 Oscar Nominees Posing with Their Younger Selves


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

What Happens When Your Arm Falls Asleep?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/bear-cub-attacks-man.html

Here?s the funny thing about animals ? this cub ?attacking? a guy is the damn cutest thing I?ve seen in some time.

Now, you add a couple years and a couple hundred pounds to the cub and it?s not such a cute video anymore.

It goes from ?awwwwww? to ?owwwwwwww? to ?oohhhhhhh he?s probably dead.?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/japanese-changed-bikini-game-forever.html

The Japanese have changed the bikini game forever

The Japanese continue to be the world leader in really weird stuff on the internet that?s kinda hot and OMG, WHAT IS SHE WEARING?! This woman decided to model the new Japanese bikini on her YouTube page and well, just look (and yes, it?s safe for work).

It gets going at the 3:20 mark.

I?m sorry, does she have a suction cup on her vagina? How is that staying on? What kind of sorcery is this? She?s like the Japanese Gandalf. I half expected the ring of power to appear out of her hoohah.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

Hopefully it may be some time before this clip is removed.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/supercut-of-the-early-roles-played-by-2014-oscar-nominees-and-winners/

For Flavorwire, New York-based film editor Jason Bailey created a supercut video of of the early roles played by 2014 Oscar nominees and winners. A full list of the films and television shows can be viewed online at Flavorwire.


For this exclusive supercut, we dug up over 100 clips from the early film and television performances of the twenty nominees for acting Oscars at this year?s Academy Awards. (Well, eight of them ? two made their feature debuts in their Oscar-nominated roles.)


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/3d-zbrush-...the-original-dungeons-dragons-monster-manual/

Comic artist Patrick Sean Farley of Electric Sheep Comix has created an incredible series of 3D models in ZBrush based on creatures from the original Dungeons & Dragons Monster Manual. You can view more monsters from the collection on Patrick?s website.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/creepy-bike-seat-sculptures-that-look-like-faces/

Creepy Bike Seat Sculptures That Look Like Faces

Artist Clem Chen used a taxidermy animal mouth and glass eye to transform a pair of bicycle seats into creepy sculptures that look like faces. The sculpture ?Bite It? features a ferocious animal mouth, while ?Pink Eye? has one all-seeing glass eye.


----------



## basskiller (Mar 5, 2014)

why don't I see more of Curt!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2014)

basskiller said:


> why don't I see more of Curt!!!



He is a mod at another board as well as having a day job.

Why don't we see more of you?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.themuse.com/advice/the-easy-way-to-boost-your-health-even-when-youre-sitting-all-day

The Easy Way to Boost Your Health (Even When You?re Sitting All Day)

You?ve probably heard by now that sitting too much is bad for your health, especially if you work a desk job. In a recent study, researchers found some startling results: Not only are people with sitting jobs 54% more likely to die of a heart attack, but your daily hour of gym time isn?t enough to compensate for the eight (er, more like 11) hours you spend at your desk. 

The good news? While standing desks, walking meetings, and treadmill desks have popped up as common remedies to combat the sedentary office lifestyle, the real solution might be simpler than you think. 

Watch the quick video below to learn a few small changes you can make?even if you?re chained to your desk all day?to improve your posture and (seriously) boost your health.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 13, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Hopefully it may be some time before this clip is removed.



Seen micro bikinis on lots of Japanese girls at Waikiki Beach, waiting to see one or more of these now. 

Also to quote the great Mr Pacino "...she gotta GREAT ASS!"

And finally I'd like to thank them for only making small and medium, could you imagine an XXL, fucking thing would look like a bent snow shovel....


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)

maniclion said:


> And finally I'd like to thank them for only making small and medium, could you imagine an XXL, fucking thing would look like a bent snow shovel....



Lol!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/tortoise-makes-love-like-bro-frat-house.html

This tortoise makes love like a bro in a frat house

You probably woke up this morning not thinking you?d watch a video of a tortoise having sex. That?s your fault. At Guyism, we?re on top of the animals having sex genre. We?re basically the internet leader in that category. I?m kinda proud of that.






See, here?s the problem. This tortoise is trying doggystyle but he?s got nothing to hold on to. Dude?s like a dog in a bathtub, slipping all over the place. And the poor female here?girl?s just not enjoying this at all. I don?t even think she smiled. Not once. And she definitely didn?t orgasm. I know my tortoise orgasms and she wasn?t even close.

So this bro tortoise clearly needs to go down on girl tortoise. Otherwise, he?s the worst, most selfish tortoise in the world.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation...paign=3.16.14 WKNDR: Thrillist Weekend Digest

14 things you didn't know about Sonic


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2014)

http://guyism.com/weird-news/dog-owner-returns-kennel-find-pet-inside-python.html

Dog owner returns to kennel to find her pet inside a python

A pet owner in Caniaba, near Lismore, Australia, wanted to take her pet dog for a walk. Unfortunately, he was busy on a lunch date, inside a python. 

The dog?s owner approached the kennel to let her Chihuahua-Maltese cross off its chain and found a 50-year-old carpet python in the kennel with a large bulge in its body and the dog?s chain hanging from its mouth.

More from the Sydney Morning Herald:


Volunteers from the Wildlife Information Rescue and Education Service (WIRES) were called to the home in Caniaba, near Lismore, on Thursday morning and arrived to find the 2.5-metre snake still lying in the kennel.

WIRES Northern Rivers secretary Sue Ulyatt said the volunteers cut the chain and observed the python, which is about 50 years old, for 24 hours to see if it would regurgitate the chain.

However, when it didn?t, the python was taken to Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary, where it would be examined by a veterinarian to see if it would require surgery.

Wildlife officials speculate that the python strangled the dog before swallowing it whole and estimated such a meal would sustain a python for about a month. Which has to be great for snakes on a tight budget.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2014)

As reported by IRS.gov, for most people, the Affordable Care Act will have no effect on 2013 federal tax returns. However, there is an increase in the itemized medical deduction threshold, the new medicare tax, and the net investment income tax which will affect your 2013 return. 

http://www.irs.gov/uac/What-do-I-need-to-know-about-the-Health-Care-Law-for-my-2013-Tax-Return


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2014)

Puppy Is Surprised When the Cat Is Let Out Of the Bag


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/artist-add...s-and-vehicles-to-old-thrift-store-paintings/

Artist Dave Vancook has added a collection of Star Wars characters and vehicles to old paintings that he finds at thrift stores. You can view more of his improved paintings on Facebook.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/incredible-lifeforms-that-are-now-extinct/

The Brain Scoop host Emily Graslie guest hosts on Mental Floss to discuss a series of critters that are no longer around in &#147;21 Mind-Blowing Now-Extinct Lifeforms&#148;. For example, Graslie talks about eurypterids, often known as &#147;sea scorpions,&#148; some of which could reach up to eight feet in length.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/th... Web&utm_campaign=* Best of the Web - 5/23/14

The 33 Most Beautiful Abandoned Places In The World

1. Christ of the Abyss at San Fruttuoso, Italy


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/documenting-the-beautiful-designs-of-manhole-covers-in-japan/

For over six years, photographer S. Morita has been documenting the often beautiful designs found on manhole covers in Japan. To date Morita has photographed more than 600 examples.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/radiant-li...light-paintings-inspired-by-unseen-phenomena/

&#147;Radiant Light&#148; is a photo series of beautiful abstract light paintings by artist Patrick Rochon. According to Rochon, his circular designs are inspired by phenomena that cannot normally be seen, such as sounds, emotions, and energy. The series is on display at the Endeavour Gallery in Calgary through May 3, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/april-fools-day-pranks-jokes-gags-tricks.html

50 easy April Fool&#146;s Day pranks to play on your friends

April Fool&#146;s Day is one of the best days of the year. On no other day are you &#147;legally&#148; allowed to play jokes and pranks on your friends, family and co-workers and have a built-in excuse. Some people will go to great lengths to pull off elaborate gags on those around them but sometimes it&#146;s just as fun to play smaller, simpler pranks on as many people as possible throughout the day. That&#146;s where we come in. Here are 50 pranks you can play on people with very little effort, yet still reap much joy out of the end results. (And be sure to add your own great April Fool&#146;s Day gags in the comments so we have even more ideas!)

50. Borrow someone&#146;s cell phone and change the language setting to a foreign language.
 49. Change the language for Google on someone&#146;s computer.
 48. Change the coffee in the office coffee maker to decaf.
 47. Swap the signs on the men&#146;s and ladies&#146; rest rooms.
 46. Hide scented air fresheners all over someone&#146;s office.
 45. Add food coloring to milk that comes in a cardboard container.
 44. Add food coloring to the windshield washer fluid of someone&#146;s car.
 43. Switch around random keys on someone&#146;s keyboard who isn&#146;t a very good typist.
 42. Switch the Push and Pull signs on a set of doors.
 41. Hide food in a trash can and when someone comes by grab some and eat it.
 40. Replace Oreo cream-filling with toothpaste and offer one to someone.
 39. Dip the tips of someone&#146;s cigarettes in Orajel so their lips will go numb.
 38. Bring multiple sets of clothes to work, change every hour, and act like nothing&#146;s different.
 37. Cup some water in your hand and pretend to sneeze on the back of someone&#146;s head.
 36. Take something from someone&#146;s office and leave them a ransom note.
 35. Add several odd appointments with alarms set to go off during the day to a co-worker&#146;s Outlook calendar.
34. Hide all of the desktop icons on someone&#146;s computer and replace the monitor&#146;s wallpaper with a screen-shot of their desktop.
 33. Put a &#147;Please Use Other Door&#148; sign on the entrance to your office building if it only has one entrance.
 32. Put a balloon on the tailpipe of a someone&#146;s car so it will pop when they start their car.
 31. Glue the headset of someone&#146;s phone down to the cradle.
 30. Take the door knob off a door and put it back on backwards, then lock it and leave the door open.
 29. Put plastic wrap around the door frame of a commonly used door.
 28. Cover a toilet seat with plastic wrap.
 27. Take a squirt gun into the rest room stall next to someone and shoot little drops over the wall every couple of seconds while pretending to pee.
 26. Leave a note on someone&#146;s car apologizing for an accident that never actually happened.
 25. Glue all the eggs into the carton.
 24. Hard boil all the eggs in the carton and place them back in the refrigerator.
 23. Paint a bar of soap completely with clear nail polish so it won&#146;t suds up.
 22. Turn every setting in someone&#146;s car to the maximum: the heat, the radio, the wipers, the seats, etc.
 21. Place a small piece of Post-it note over the ball under someone&#146;s computer mouse so that it won&#146;t work.
 20. Switch the handles on the refrigerator to the side that doesn&#146;t open.
 19. Conference call two people then don&#146;t say anything, just listen.
 18. Place a &#145;house for sale&#146; ad in the newspaper for someone&#146;s home.
 17. Paint the tips of someone&#146;s pen and pencil with clear nail polish so none of them work.
 16. Hide a small radio in the ceiling tiles above someone&#146;s desk and turn it on very softly.
 15. Fill someone&#146;s hair-dryer with baby powder.
 14. Put marbles in the hubcaps of someone&#146;s car.
 13. Leave cryptic notes warning someone of an impending prank then do nothing all day.
 12. Rubber band the sprayer on the kitchen sink into the &#147;on&#148; position.
 11. Place a pair of pants and shoes inside the only toilet stall in a rest room to make it appear someone is using it all day.
 10. Pour vegetable oil on the exhaust of someone&#146;s car so it will smoke when started up.
 9. Hide an alarm clock in someone&#146;s bedroom and set it for 3:00 a.m.
 8. Remove the shower head and place a Lifesavers candy in it, then put the head back on.
 7. Remove the shower head and place a chicken bouillon cube in it, then put the head back on.
 6. Rearrange somebody&#146;s drawers or file cabinets in a different order.
 5. Tape magnets to the bottom of a cup, put it on the roof of your car and drive around.
 4. Put food coloring in the hand soap dispenser.
 3. Put an ad in the paper for a garage sale at someone&#146;s house beginning at 6 a.m.
 2. Buy some underwear, write a co-worker&#146;s name in them, then leave them on the floor of the office bathroom.
 1. Install the Blue Screen of Death screen-saver on someone&#146;s computer.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2014)

http://guyism.com/celebrities/hot-british-glamour-model-emma-glover-playboy-pics-sexy-video.html

Hot British glamour model Emma Glover posed for &#145;Playboy&#146; and they made a sexy video


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/taiwanese-...ing-full-size-iron-man-suit-out-of-cardboard/

Taiwanese Artist Creates an Amazing Full-Size Iron Man Suit Out of Cardboard

20-year-old Taiwanese artist Xhongkai Xiang has created an amazing full-size Iron Man suit out of cardboard. It took him an entire year to build the highly detailed suit. You can view more photos of his work on the Stan Winston School of Character Arts blog.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/peggy/how-t...tains or clean that cheese grater Think again

How To Clean (Almost) Anything And Everything


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2014)

http://guyism.com/lifestyle/backyard-turned-into-resort.html

Father and son have the ugliest backyard on the block &#151; what they do to it is nothing short of amazing



Back in 2011, Reddit user VonBubenberg and his old man made the commitment to transform their horrendous backyard into a mini-resort. 

The father and son aren&#146;t exactly HGTV cast offs. They had zero experience in backyard design, pool installation or landscaping. Dad works in IT and VonBubenberg goes to school for business.

VonBubenberg took pictures of every step of the way and the backyard transformation is astounding.

The project took over a year but was well worth the time and effort.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2014)

Apparently I should learn to speak German.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamise...r&utm_term=now all you have to do is learn it

Which Language Should You Learn To Speak?

Since you&#146;re already fluent in English AND sarcasm.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/marutaro-t...with-illustrated-masks-made-for-just-for-him/

Marutaro The Hedgehog Poses For Pictures With Illustrated Masks Made For Just For Him


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/animated-video-gifs-with-surreal-graphics-by-hugo-germain/

French designer Hugo Germain creates surreal video GIFs which he augments with composited graphics.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/queen-mary-2-captain-posing-atop-the-ships-bulbous-bow/

Captain Kevin Oprey may look like he&#146;s standing on water in front of the Queen Mary 2 in these photos, but he&#146;s actually perched atop the ship&#146;s bulbous bow, a bulb-shaped design feature on the front of the ship that reduces drag. The photos were taken recently near Bali by photographer James Morgan for the ship&#146;s operator, Cunard Line.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/the-byzant...intings-of-modern-day-pop-culture-characters/

Athens, Greece-based artist Fotis Varthis has created The Byzantine Series, a collection of historic Byzantine-style paintings of modern-day pop culture characters. You can view more paintings from his series on Behance.


Byzantine painting is a language as any kind of art and it doesn&#146;t necessarily express a religious statement. For me this concept of illustrating known -fantasy- characters in Byzantine way began as a mistake when I was trying to draw a prophet and the face reminded me of Saruman! Then I thought that it would be fun to try to depict a variety of characters in that way and I will continue this project as long as it goes. Nothing to do with Orthodoxy or any other religion though.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://guyism.com/weird-news/angelina-jolie-lookalike-knifepoint.html

Woman claiming to look like Angelina Jolie forces cabbie to have sex at knifepoint

A woman claiming to look like Angelina Jolie is being charged with forcing a cabbie to have sex with her at knife point.

Luminita Perijoc, 31, reportedly pounced on Nicolae Stan after he delivered wine to her apartment in Tulcea, eastern Romania, back in 2012. She forced the guy to go down on her and then got pissed that his sexual prowess wasn&#146;t that of a porn star.


The woman pulled a 4-inch blade on the shocked cabbie and forced him to undress. He then performed oral sex and had intercourse with Perijoc at knife point. Things turned foul for Stan when he was unable to perform a third time. Perijoc took her knife and stabbed the taxi driver six times before he managed to escape and lock himself in the bedroom.

A third time! I&#146;m not sure what&#146;s more unfair &#151; the fact she wanted him to go three times or that she&#146;s passing herself off as an Angelina lookalike.

A Romanian court found her guilty this week. They tossed her a four-year suspended sentence. She claimed in court that she&#146;d been taking strong medication at the time of the attack.

Stan feels she got off easy. In an interview with a Romanian news agency Stan said he had &#147;been given a life sentence because of the teasing he&#146;s endured since the attack.

&#147;It is terrible. I am now a local celebrity, everyone is talking about me. They don&#146;t understand why I refused her, but they do not know what it is like to have a mad woman yelling at you at knife point.&#148;

Noted.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2014)

How to Iron a Dress Shirt | Art of Manliness


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TWm0qx-Ccg


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> http://guyism.com/weird-news/angelina-jolie-lookalike-knifepoint.html
> 
> Woman claiming to look like Angelina Jolie *forces cabbie to have sex at knifepoint* (snip)
> 
> ...



lol Talk about performance anxiety.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/father-fil...e-and-edits-it-together-as-time-lapse-videos/

Father Films Daughter and Son Once a Week for Over a Decade and Edits It Together as Time-Lapse Videos


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2014)

Blake Selby - MONSTA ft. 3 Years Hollow & Dennis Wolf (IFBB Pro Bodybuilder)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/aerial-pho...orf-that-captures-germanys-beauty-from-above/

Aerial Photography by Klaus Leidorf That Captures Germany&#146;s Beauty From Above

Since 1989, German photographer Klaus Leidorf has been taking aerial shots of his homeland through the window of a Cessna 172 Skyhawk single-engine aircraft. The result is a rich collection of Deutschland&#146;s natural and manmade landscapes. You can find a collection of the work dating back to 2006 over on Leidorf&#146;s Flickr page.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2014)

How to Pick Aviator Shades


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/astonishingly-intricate-carved-goose-eggs/

Artist Piotr Bockenheim uses a handheld drill to carve astonishingly intricate geometric designs into goose eggs.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2014)

30 Ingenious Ways to Tie a Tie for Any and Every Situation. &#147;Matrix&#148; Fans Will Love #10.

Necktie

http://www.smokingpopes.net/different-ways-to-tie-a-tie/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2014)

Burj Khalifa Pinnacle BASE Jump - 4K


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/kinetic-east-a-time-lapse-tour-of-southeast-scotland/

&#145;Kinetic East&#146;, A Time-Lapse Tour of Southeast Scotland

Produced in 2013 by Edinburgh-based filmmaker and lecturer Walid Salhab, &#147;Kinetic East&#148; is a short video featuring some stunning time-lapse shots of southeastern Scotland. Shot during the summertime, the video offers views of the areas beaches, harbors and nature reserves. 


East Lothian has some of the most stunning beaches and beautiful scenery in Scotland. In celebration of the long-awaited beautiful summer, Walid wanted to capture and share some of his favourite coastal spots in East Lothian, as well as some of the hidden treasures that are on offer in Scotland&#146;s south east.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/an-illustr...e-a-lightning-strike-by-the-art-of-manliness/

An Illustrated Guide on How to Survive a Lightning Strike by The Art of Manliness

The Art of Manliness and illustrator Ted Slampyak have produced an illustrated guide on how to survive a lightning strike that offers a few tips and tricks like placing your hands over your ears to minimize hearing loss.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ariellecald...ampaign Monitor&utm_term=Yes its a real place

26 Real Places That Look Like They&#146;ve Been Taken Out Of Fairy Tales


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/canc...-meeting-at-the-pacific-rim-conference-table/

Cancel the Apocalypse and Call a Meeting at the &#145;Pacific Rim&#146; Conference Table

As the sales of Jaeger and Kaiju toys and t-shirts out there demonstrate, fans still harbor a lot of love for Guillermo del Toro&#146;s Pacific Rim. One group of fans who just wrote a massive love letter to the giant monster fight flick are the folks at L.A. video game studio Robotoki. Working with Tom Spina Designs, they&#146;ve created a nine-hundred-pound, twelve-foot-long coffee table that&#146;s set atop a massive Jaeger arm. And they were kind enough to share with us the photos and video below (with its adorable 8-bit version of the Pacific Rim theme music), in which they unpack and assemble this bad boy in their offices&#133; It&#146;s enough to make me wish a Jaeger would fall out of the sky and land in back of my house so I could start making my own Pacific Rim furniture. But if that happened, then the Kaiju would wipe out mankind, and that ain&#146;t happening. Not on my watch.


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/mexican-bl...-a-mountain-with-expert-rock-climbing-skills/

Mexican Black Bears Scale The Side of A Mountain With Expert Rock Climbing Skills

In this incredible video posted by Stephanie Latimer, a Mexican Black Bear and her cub expertly scale the side of Santa Elena Canyon in Mexico this past March


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2014)

Exploding sperm whale carcass caught on camera in the Faroe Islands


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/stray-mana...leaning-table-hose-while-surrounded-by-water/

Stray Manatee Gleefully Drinks From Fish Cleaning Table Hose While Surrounded By Water

In this incredible video posted by outdoorsman Deer Meat for Dinner, a lone manatee gleefully drinks from a hose dripping water from a fish cleaning table while surrounded by water. 


went down to my dock and found a manatee drinking water from a hose that was dripping in the water! What does this say about our water? I&#148;m guessing they don&#146;t exactly like it and would rather drink from a water hose!!!


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2014)

Baltimore Landslide


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicaprob...gal and still have the wedding of your dreams

26 Ways To Save Money On Your Dream Wedding


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelzarre..._term=This 11-year-old prodigy is one of them

Be Prepared To Have Your Mind Blown By This 11-Year-Old Prodigy&#146;s Detailed Drawings


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2014)

Garbage - Girls Talk feat. Brody Dalle (Official Video)


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2014)

https://www.themuse.com/advice/the-number-one-thing-thats-keeping-you-up-at-night

The Number One Thing That&#146;s Keeping You Up at Night

Does it surprise you that 64% of people complain of not getting enough sleep? What if we told you that using backlit electronic devices (like your phone or TV) dramatically reduces the quality of sleep you do get, and that 95% of people still use electronics the hour before they go to bed?

When long-term sleep deprivation is linked to increases in obesity, diabetes, and a host of other health problems, breaking away from your devices to get more zzzz&#146;s is more important than ever. 

Read the infographic below to find out why our constant use of electronics is preventing us from getting the high-quality sleep we need, and a few things you can do today to break the habit.


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/even-more-...ghtmarish-versions-of-pop-culture-characters/

Even More Illustrations by Dan LuVisi Featuring Nightmarish Versions of Pop Culture Characters

Los Angeles-based artist and writer Dan LuVisi has added even more illustrations featuring nightmarish versions of pop culture characters to his ongoing series. Dan&#146;s amazing drawings continue to destroy childhood memories worldwide. Dan and talented artist Alex Konstad will be making a book called Popped Culture, which will be filled with both illustrator&#146;s deranged takes on pop culture characters. You can view Alex&#146;s work, which includes wild drawings of Totoro and Dexter&#146;s Laboratory on his Tumblr blog. A Kickstarter campaign to help fund the artistic duo&#146;s book will emerge in early summer.





Mickey, The Prince of Darkness


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/if-disney-characters-were-jaeger-pilots-in-pacific-rim/

If Disney Characters Were Jaeger Pilots in PACIFIC RIM


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/patricksmit...paign Monitor&utm_term=Sadly theyre also real

15 Unbelievably Sexist Adverts From The 1970s

Ms magazine, founded in 1971 by Gloria Steinem and others, quickly became an important part of the feminist movement in America.

A regular feature, &#147;No Comment&#148;, encouraged readers to send in examples of sexism they encountered in the media &#150; and they delivered the goods. Artist Mitch O&#146;Connell has a bunch of early issues and has scanned in some of the best ones.


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/modernist-...asking-fans-of-his-work-to-send-him-a-letter/

Modernist Designer Massimo Vignelli, Now Terminally Ill, Is Asking Fans of His Work to Send Him a Letter

Creative Review reports that modernist designer Massimo Vignelli, creator of the iconic American Airlines logo among many other designs, is very ill and will be spending his last days at home. Vignelli has an interesting last request&#151;he&#146;d like anyone who has been touched or influenced by his work to send him a letter, note, card, etc to the following address:


Massimo Vignelli
 130 East 67 Street
 New York, New York 10021
 USA 






http://gizmodo.com/design-legend-ma..._source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/a-short-hi...e-camera-distilled-into-a-single-infographic/

Created by Retro-Futurismo Kitsch, &#145;A Short History of [the] Photographic Camera&#146; offers a handy and eye-catching glimpse into the history of the camera. The image begins with the technologically simple camera obscura optical device dating back at least as far as Aristotle and continues through the Sony Mavica, the first still video camera, released in 1981.


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/special-ef...and-his-star-wars-themed-mothers-day-message/

Special Effects Video of &#145;Action Movie Kid&#146; and His Star Wars-Themed Mother&#146;s Day Message

Dreamworks animator and father Daniel Hashimoto has created a new special effects video for his ongoing Action Movie Kid series that shows Daniel&#146;s son giving an epic Star Wars-themed Mother&#146;s Day message.


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/security-c...avaging-tupelo-mississippi-church-playground/

A security camera installed on the back of St. Luke&#146;s United Methodist Church in Tupelo, Mississippi captured footage of the recent April 28th, 2014 tornado inflicting serious damage on a small playground. Shortly after the start, the video switches from color to black and white, as it enters infrared mode, due to the rapid darkening of the sky, remaining that way until the storm has passed.


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2014)

Utah-based adventurer Marshall Miller performed a BASE jump from a zipline in the middle of the desert, capturing the whole thing in first-person on a GoPro HERO3+ camera.


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2014)

http://www.news.nom.co/knee-osteoarthritis-treatment-shows-9519099-news/

Knee Osteoarthritis Treatment Shows Promise In Early Trial

 Adrie Reinders had been active his whole life, even completing the New York City Marathon 19 years ago at age 50. But as years went by, osteoarthritis in his left knee became increasingly worse. By age 65, so much cartilage had been lost in his knee that he was unable to walk more than a quarter of a mile. 

 But that was before Reinders participated in a small trial for an experimental knee osteoarthritis treatment in India last year. The treatment, percutaneous cartilage bone interphase optimization (or PeCaBoo for short), involves gathering a patient's own embryonic-like stem cells and putting them where the bone meets the cartilage in the knee. 

 "Slowly, but surely, the pain decreased and my ability to walk and do other things increased," Reinders told HuffPost. Now, the 69-year-old CEO and chairman of EFactor, a social media site for entrepreneurs, is back to his active self. He walks about five miles a day, in addition to exercising in the form of martial arts and biking four to five days a week. 

 PeCaBoo was developed by Dr. Vijay Vad, M.D., a sports medicine specialist at the Hospital for Special Surgery. Results of the PeCaBoo trial -- of which Reinders was a part of -- were presented this week at a meeting of the European Society for Sports Traumatology, Knee Surgery and Arthroscopy (ESSKA). The clinical trial was completed through Vad's own biotech company, Vad Scientific LLC. 

 The trial, which included 10 patients, showed that the treatment increased cartilage matrix in the knee an average of 41 percent, seen with MRI. 
 Vad likened the way the treatment works to watering the roots of a tree, instead of the leaves. 

 "We're stimulating your own bone marrow so that it spits out embryonic-like stem cells, we're gathering those stem cells, and we're putting them where the bone meets the cartilage so it does two things," Vad explained to HuffPost. First, the process seems to increase blood supply, which is important because low blood supply is associated with osteoarthritis. Second, since stem cells act like whatever cells they're near, putting them near cartilage makes them "want to become like cartilage," he said. 

 However, it's still unknown whether the stem cells actually turn into cartilage, or a cartilage-like substance, he noted. 

 Eight out of 10 of the patients experienced this increase in cartilage matrix, Vad said, but all 10 of the patients in the study had decreased pain after the treatment. 

Current treatments for osteoarthritis include shots and injections to manage pain and provide cushioning within the knee, as well as total joint replacement. Vad said he hopes this new PeCaBoo method could provide another option beyond joint replacement. 

 "It's much cheaper than a knee replacement. There's no hospitalization, [and] there's really no issue with blood clots and pulmonary embolism of a total knee replacement," he said. "There's no metal, and there's a much smaller risk of joint infection. And last but not least, the downtime is small -- you can go back to work the next day." 

 Vad is planning to expand the PeCaBoo trial in India, and is also working on gaining approval for a trial in the United States.


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/the-science-behind-the-firenadoes-of-san-diego-county/

The Science Behind the &#145;Firenadoes&#146; of San Diego County

In addition to the inherent tragedy of natural disasters there is almost always some pretty fascinating science behind them as well. Fire whirls &#150; or &#145;firenadoes&#146; as they&#146;ve been coined on social media &#150; are no exception. Footage of fire whirls forming in the wildfires currently raging through San Diego county have grabbed our interest over the past 24 hours, but what exactly is happening to create this amazing phenomenon?

Fire whirls occur when some sort of impediment, be it a grove of trees or a hillside, forces turbulent air to suddenly change direction. This process can form a whirlwind which, when rapidly heated by the fire below, can be shot into a vertical position and actually suck the flames skyward. The result is a tornado-like structure that can hurl embers and flaming debris great distances, compounding the impact of a given wild fire.

Often times the worst of a fire whirl is over after a few seconds since the heat quickly ventilates out of the vortex. Other times, gases surrounding the whirl can squeeze the spire into a tighter and tighter column, allowing the air inside it to behave as a solid, according to a study in the Journal of Combustion. Fire whirls are not just more astounding than your run of the mill wild fire section, they are also more destructive. Scientists estimate that fire whirls burn fuel &#150; grass, trees, homes &#150; three to seven times quicker than an open flame.


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/briangalind...tor&utm_term=Can you guess the celeb pictured

Can You Guess Who The Celebrity Is Based On Their High School Yearbook Photo?


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/... news is not good for a lot of guys out there

What Guys&#146; First Names Say About Them


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2014)

http://guyism.com/celebrities/charlize-theron-bikini.html

Charlize Theron in a bikini is always a welcome sight


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/11-situations-almost-ended-disastrous-gifs.html

11 situations that almost ended up disastrous


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjkiebus/ca...nitor&utm_term=Absolutely no cheating allowed

Can You Pass A Middle School Spelling Test?

NOTE: The words used in this quiz are based on the American English spelling.


----------



## MI1972 (May 21, 2014)

How the F do you embed videos?


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

http://guyism.com/weird-news/guy-took-baby-moose-tim-hortons-canada.html

A guy took a baby moose to Tim Hortons because Canada

So a guy was driving down the street and came upon a baby moose. The moose was a newborn and desperately needed medical attention&#151;attention the man couldn&#146;t deliver because the vet was closed. Naturally, with a few hours to blow, the guy and the moose went to Tim Hortons because Canada.


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/new-order-of-marine-creatures-found-masquerading-as-sea-anemones/

New Order of Marine Creatures Found Masquerading as Sea Anemones

When you see this beautiful creature unfurling its six foot-long tentacles near the seabed like ribbons in the current, you&#146;d be forgiven in thinking that it was an extraordinary sea anemone and moving on. You&#146;d miss an entirely new order of animals.

Reporting in PLOS ONE, an international team of researchers has uncovered a new order of Cnidaria&#151;a group that includes coral, sea anemones, and jellyfish&#151;using DNA analysis. Originally, the researchers set out on a four-year study to classify species of sea anemones according to their evolutionary connections. But when the team looked at 112 species&#146; DNA, it turned out that one wasn&#146;t a sea anemone at all.

Originally discovered in 2006, the species Boloceroides daphneae (pictured above) was classified as one of the largest anemones known. The new genetic evidence instead shifts the creature outside of Actiniaria (where sea anemones are placed) and into the sub-class Hexacorallia, which includes stony corals. Now named Relicanthus daphneae, the creature is the only species in its own order, separate and no longer able to impersonate anemones. (Here&#146;s a chart to get your phylums, classes, and orders straight.)






Moving a creature that basically looks and acts like a sea anemone into a new order may seem pointless, but the re-ordering is actually a big deal.

&#147;The discovery of this new order&#133;is the equivalent to finding the first member of a group like primates or rodents,&#148; said Estefania Rodriguez, an assistant curator in the Museum&#146;s Division of Invertebrate Zoology and the lead author of the new publication in a press release.

Putting Relicanthus daphneae in a new order is like putting a chameleon in the same order as crocodiles or finding the first species of primate, only more difficult. If it&#146;s squishy, round, and has stinging tentacles, it&#146;s probably a sea anemone, right? 

Not so fast. Because anemones are very simple creatures, they have been grouped by what they lack, instead of what they share. Anemones don&#146;t have skeletons or build colonies, for example (unlike another order such as corals). While sea anemones and Relicanthus daphneae both lack the same characteristics, Relicanthus daphneae never had the characteristics that sea anemones lost in the first place.

&#147;Putting these animals in the same group would be like classifying worms and snakes together because neither have legs,&#148; said Rodríguez. 

When animals adapted to life in the deep sea&#151;animals that are often alien and inaccessible to us&#151;aren&#146;t easily classified based on how they look, we need more sensitive methods. New forms of DNA analysis are making this possible, allowing us to see species on a molecular level. Without these methods, we are bound to group organisms together that don&#146;t belong.

Because what creates branches on the tree of life isn&#146;t something you can always see, who knows how many new species are out there, hiding in plain sight.


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

Oklahoma-based tornado video coverage team Basehunters filmed an incredible time-lapse video of a supercell thunderstorm forming near Newcastle, Wyoming on May 18th. The team has a YouTube channel full of similar videos.


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

To commemorate the rebuilding efforts at Ground Zero in Manhattan, EarthCam has released this time-lapse video that shows the transformation of the site between 2004 and 2014. The site of the former World Trade Center complex is now home to the National September 11 Memorial and Museum, which opens to the public on May 21, 2014. We recently posted about a New York Times multimedia tour of the museum.


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/beautiful-images-of-fungi-photographed-by-steve-axford/

Steve Axford is a retired resident of New South Wales, Australia, who spends much of his time traveling and photographing nature, capturing &#151; perhaps most notably &#151; some truly stunning images of fungi in its various form. Axford has cataloged the shots in a number of categories, including the diverse sub-tropical fungi.


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/5-ways-girls-flirt-confuse-guys.html

5 ways girls flirt that just confuses guys

Girls, we get it. You&#146;re trying to be cutesy and flirty and PLEASE STOP DOING THESE THINGS! They&#146;re not cute and they don&#146;t make us like you. That is all.


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/candacelowr...ht change the way you s  ee domestic violence

This Is What Happens When The Public Sees A Woman Abusing A Man


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2014)

http://guyism.com/weird-news/epic-f...red-70ft-fall-lived-filmed-entire-ordeal.html

Epic feat of the day: scientist suffered 70ft fall, lived, and filmed the entire ordeal

Before reading any further just go ahead and come to grips with the fact that professor John All is more manly than you&#146;ll ever be. The American climate scientist from Western Kentucky University was out in the field when suddenly he found himself plummeting down 70ft into an icy crevasse on Mount Himlung in the Nepalese Himalayas. 

During the fall he&#146;s purported to have suffered a dislocated shoulder, five broken ribs, AND a broken arm. Any mortal man would likely have just accepted death as an inevitability, but not Professor John. Instead he manned the f*ck up and climbed his way out&#133;all while filming the ENTIRE ordeal in several parts there are now up on YouTube.


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/robynwilder...tor&utm_term=Its still very much around today

19 Ridiculously Sexist Adverts From The Present Day

If you thought that casually sexist advertising died with the vintage era, get ready for a shock.


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/illustrations-of-pop-culture-characters-as-brain-eating-zombies/

Illustrations of Pop Culture Characters as Brain-Eating Zombies

Las Vegas artist Albert F. Montoya has created a series of illustrations that reimagine pop culture video game, movie, cartoon, and comic book characters as brain-eating zombies. Prints of Albert&#146;s designs are available to purchase online from his Big Cartel store.


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/tilt-a-chi...-side-of-the-john-hancock-centers-94th-floor/

Tilt is a glass-walled sightseeing attraction high atop the John Hancock Center in Chicago that extends from the side of the building in a tilting motion, offering participants a hair-raising view of the city 1,000 feet below. The attraction is located at the 360 Chicago observatory on the 94th floor of the building.


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)

New York's abandoned island - BBC News

It's one of New York 's best kept secrets. Lying in plain sight of the city is an island which no one has inhabited for more than 50 years. Photographer Christopher Payne shares the secrets of North Brother Island. 

Archival photographs and maps courtesy New York Correction History Society, New York City Correction Academy, New York Public Library, New York Municipal Archives, UCLA Department of Geography, Benjamin and Gladys Thomas Air Photo Archives, Fairchild Collection.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2014)

Why to go for shelter during a hailstorm

http://laughingsquid.com/astonishing-photos-of-hail-damage-in-blair-nebraska/

Astonishing Photos of Hail Damage in Blair, Nebraska

Earlier this week storm chaser and photographer Mike Hollingshead was following a massive storm in Nebraska in hopes of photographing a tornado, but instead stumbled upon a cataclysmic hail storm. He shot these jaw-dropping photos of hail damage in the small town of Blair, Nebraska. According to Hollingshead, there where hailstones the size of grapefruits lying on the ground. A local car dealership was particularly badly hit. Hollingshead has much more storm photography on his website where he also sells prints. The Weather Channel has more on the storm and its aftermath.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2014)

http://guyism.com/celebrities/emma-roberts-in-a-bikini.html

So here&#146;s actress Emma Roberts in a bikini. On Instagram. It&#146;s a very nice bikini. She looks good in it. That&#146;s about all I&#146;ve got. Have a look.

I never really understood the appeal of Emma Roberts before or why she was popular or why she was even famous, but now, now I think I am starting to understand.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/travel/nation/10-unbelievable-tours-you-can-take-using-google-street-view

10 unbelievable tours you can take using Google Street View


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/a-series-o...s-of-the-liberation-of-paris-in-world-war-ii/

A Series of Composite Then-and-Now Photos of the Liberation of Paris During World War II

The Liberation of Paris, the battle to free Paris from German occupation during World War II, took place in August 1944. To mark the upcoming 70th anniversary of the Liberation of Paris, art director Julien Knez has created 50 composite then-and-now photos by physically superimposing historical photos of the battle in front of their present day locations.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/hyperreali...-actors-and-movie-characters-by-bobby-causey/

Hyperrealistic Wax Sculptures of Famous Actors and Movie Characters by Bobby Causey

Allen Park, Michigan-based professional sculptor Bobby Causey has created a beautiful collection of hyperrealistic latex sculptures based on famous Hollywood actors and movie characters. You can view more from Bobby&#146;s series on his website and deviantART gallery.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2014)

The colossal consequences of supervolcanoes


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/pig-jumps-out-of-truck-to-avoid-slaughterhouse.html

Pig jumps out of truck to avoid slaughterhouse

This little piggy went to the market, this little piggy stayed home, this little piggy rode in a truck and jumped out because he didn&#146;t want to become a Honeybaked Ham. He cried wee wee wee all the way home.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2014)

What Do You Do When An Elephant Charges At You? This.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2014)

Sergio Oliva Jr. and Hunter Labrada (Labrada facebook page)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/the-vitra-...orm-and-slide-at-the-vitra-campus-in-germany/

The Vitra Slide Tower is a 98-foot-tall viewing platform and slide at the Vitra Campus in Weil am Rhein, Germany. The tower was designed by Belgian artist Carsten Höller and features a spiral slide 125 feet in length and an a giant illuminated clock. The Vitra Campus is a multifunction venue owned by Swiss furniture design firm Vitra.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/pallet-a-shipping-pallet-that-is-modified-to-run-on-street-car-tracks/

Back in 2008, Czech artist Tomá&#154; Moravec created &#147;Pallet,&#148; a wooden shipping pallet that he modified to run on the street car tracks of Bratislava, Slovakia. As this video shows, the device worked quite well.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/a...deling contract after being spotted at a game

A 17-Year-Old Belgian World Cup Fan Won A Modelling Contract After Her Crowd Pic Went Viral

This is 17-year-old Belgian fan Axelle Despiegelaere, whose photo was very popular on social media during the World Cup&#146;s group stages.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2014)

Christina Vargas

https://www.facebook.com/CVargas26


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2014)

http://guyism.com/sports/skimboard-...ly-stupid-survives-with-new-world-record.html

Skimboard surfer does something really stupid, survives with new world record

Puerto Escondido is often referred to as &#145;Mexican Pipeline&#146; as it is the site of one of the heaviest and most powerful waves in the world.

Several weeks ago they were hit with a particularly big swell, which in surfing lingo is when the weather aligns correctly and waves get massive. 

Brad Domke is well known within the skimboarding world, which as you can imagine is a pretty insular world, so don&#146;t be ashamed if you&#146;ve never heard that name. The 25 year old native Floridian is sponsored by Exile Skimboards, and when news of the impending Puerto Escondido swell reached Brad he contacted Exile with a help request on getting to the Mexican Pipeline, and the rest is history.

Brad&#146;s now credited with having ridden the biggest wave ever on a skimboard, and at one of the scariest, most deadly surf breaks in the world no less. Congrats Brad, you&#146;re a much more brave watermen than myself, I sh*t my pants at the thought of paddling out there on a normal shortboard, a boogeyboard, really anything.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2014)

A baby deer enjoying belly rubs cries in protest every time a Kentucky powerline worker tries to set him down. Justin Lewis and a friend had been &#147;clearing a right of way for electric lines&#148; when they came across the tiny fawn who had gotten separated from his mother and became entangled in thorns. Luckily, the fawn finally agreed to be put down and was able to rejoin his mother a bit later.


He followed us around the job site like a lost puppy for about an hour until I noticed a doe watching us from the hillside. Assuming this was his mother, I carried him about halfway up the hill while she watched attentively. I sat him down, he ran straight to her, and they walked off together.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2014)

How to Remove Elk Ivories


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/futu...rce=Campaign Monitor&utm_term=whooooooooooooa

22 Pictures That Prove We&#146;re Living In The Damn Future

22. Just keep this in mind. 1994 vs. 2014:


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/hyperlip-w...e-wearers-face-into-a-bizarre-toothy-grimace/

HyperLip, Wearable Plastic Lips That Force the Wearer&#146;s Face Into a Bizarre Toothy Grimace

HyperLip is a set of wearable plastic lips that contort the face into a bizarre toothy grimace. French designer Sascha Nordmeyer created the lips back in 2009 as an art project entitled &#147;Communication Prosthesis.&#148; The lips are intended to help insecure people communicate more easily by forcing them to make a single silly facial expression. HyperLip will soon be sold by Los Angeles design company Artecnica. They will also be available for use at the traveling exhibition, Olympus Photography Playground &#151; the next event takes place in Cologne, Germany, September 11th to October 5th, 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/08/cowabunga-its-a-teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles-cosplay-gallery/

Cowabunga, It&#146;s a TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES Cosplay Gallery

Leonardo, Michelangelo, Raphael, and Donatello have been around for 30 years. They&#146;ve gone everywhere from their comic book origin including traveling to animated television series and films. A new Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie was just released over the weekend, and in honor of the occasion and the 30th anniversary of the heroes in a half shell, we&#146;ve searched the web for costumes from the franchise. So grab a slice of pizza, sit back, and enjoy our round-up of some of the coolest Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles cosplay out there.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2014)

trek pic


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/culver-cit...gulation-signs-after-they-top-out-at-15-feet/

Culver City in Southern California Reduces the Height of Parking Regulation Signs After They Top Out at 15 Feet

Culver City in Southern California has halved the size of massive parking rules signage around an elementary school after they reached as high as 15 feet. The towers of regulatory information were erected to highlight new child drop off rules around Linwood E. Howe Elementary School, but were widely cited as causing confusion among parents afraid of being hit with a $73 fine.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/patrick-ak...oldest-and-largest-wombat-turns-29-years-old/

A beautiful wombat named Patrick aka &#147;Fat Pat from Ballarat&#148; who is thought to be the oldest and biggest wombat in the world, turned 29 on August 24, 2014 at Ballarat Wildlife Park in Victoria, Australia. Patrick is also the official &#147;Wombassador&#148; for the park and has recently been bestowed the honor of being named number three in a CNN list of the greatest city mascots in the world.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2014)

Volcano Eruption in Papua New Guinea


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2014)

Polish mountain bike free rider Szymon Godziek perfectly executed a stunning &#147;tsunami flip&#148; during the Red Bull District Ride 2014 competition in Nuremberg, Germany. The run is believe to be the first time the trick has been successfully landed during competition.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/photos-of-...t-wraps-around-their-entire-manhattan-office/

In April I attended a happy hour hosted by our friends at the digital creative agency The Barbarian Group at their new headquarters in New York City. At the party they were debuting their new &#147;Superdesk&#148; (see previous post), an amazing 1,100 foot-long endless desk that wraps around their entire office and can seat up to 175 employees. The Superdesk, which covers a surface area of 4,400 square feet, was custom made for The Barbarian Group by Clive Wilkinson Architects.


The challenge was to create the most collaborative, creative environment possible. The result? A desk that we could all share, literally &#150; 4,400 square feet of undulating, unbroken awesomeness to keep people and ideas flowing.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rossalynwar...e needs to put these in an art gallery#w7qefp

A 5-Year-Old Girl With Autism Creates Remarkable Paintings That Belong In A Gallery


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/briantron/m...itor&utm_term=She is just crazy strong#w7qefp

Meet The Woman Who Took On An &#147;American Ninja Warrior&#148; Course And Finished It Like An Absolutely Badass


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

Just reach in and grab it...

New addition - Heterometrus spinifer (Giant forest scorpion) - scorpling


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 28, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/09/lucasfilm-employees-show-off-sidewalk-chalk-art-skills/

Lucasfilm Employees Show Off Sidewalk Chalk Art Skills

Working for Lucasfilm is a dream job for many of us. It&#146;s not enough that they work on some of the best franchises in the galaxy, though&#150;they also get to play with chalk. The annual Lucasfilm Sidewalk Art Festival gets employees of Lucasfilm and ILM (Industrial Light and Magic) outdoors and challenges them to create art. Participants team up in groups of 2-4 people, claim a sidewalk square on the Letterman Digital Arts Center campus, and get messy while making temporary masterpieces. I am Greedo-green with envy.

The 2014 event happened last weekend, and the entries in the festival are colorful, amusing, and all around fantastic. Even mean ol&#146; Emperor Palpatine might appreciate the art. While it&#146;s a fun diversion, the Sidewalk Art Festival is also a competition. Prizes and awards were given for first, second, and third place and also in categories such as &#147;Best Star Wars Square.&#148; I am a fan of all the finished squares, but this Hoth design featuring an adorable wampa and Olaf from Frozen melts my heart:


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 28, 2014)

http://www.history.com/news/amphipo...mother/?cmpid=Social_Facebook_HITH_09272014_1

Amphipolis Tomb May Belong to Alexander the Great&#146;s Mother

Speculation has been running wild in recent weeks over who might be buried in the massive tomb complex currently being excavated at Amphipolis, located in the region of Macedonia in northern Greece. Now, in a breakthrough discovery, archeologists excavating the site have exposed two 7-foot-tall marble statues inside the tomb, guarding the entrance to its main chamber. According to some scholars, the presence of these sculpted female figures, known as caryatids, strongly suggests that the tomb may belong to Olympias, the mother of the great warrior-king Alexander the Great. 

The Kasta Hill archeological site at Amphipolis, located some 370 miles north of Athens and 65 miles east of the city of Thessaloniki, is believed to be the largest burial site ever discovered in Greece. Dating to between 325-300 B.C., near the end of the reign of Alexander the Great, the burial mound and tomb complex was partially destroyed during the Roman occupation of Greece, but then appears to have survived without looting for more than 2,000 years.

A team of archeologists led by Katerina Peristeri began work at the site in 2012. Last month, they announced that they had unearthed a 1,600-foot-long marble wall encircling the tomb complex, a size that dwarfs the burial site of Philip II, Alexander&#146;s father, in Vergina. Along with a long vaulted corridor leading to the tomb, the archeologists discovered two headless, wingless sphinxes guarding its entrance. They believe the tomb was originally crowned by a 16-foot-tall marble statue known as the Lion of Amphipolis, which was discovered a few miles away in the bed of the Strymonas River in 1912.

Speculation has been running wild as to the occupant of the tomb, including claims that it might actually be Alexander the Great himself. Archeologists and historians have joined forces in dismissing this possibility, however, as the historical record indicates that Alexander died in Babylon (modern-day Iraq) in 323 B.C. and was most likely buried in Egypt after Ptolemy, one of his former generals, stole the corpse while it was en route to Macedonia. (Alexander&#146;s sarcophagus was later moved from Memphis to Alexandria, the capital of his kingdom, but by the fourth century A.D., its exact location was unknown.)

The discovery of the two caryatids, which virtually mirror one another on either side of a marble doorway, is now fueling claims that the tomb belongs to a prominent female figure from Alexander&#146;s time: specifically, Olympias, Philip II&#146;s wife and the mother of the celebrated warrior-king. Caryatids, a common feature of Greek and Roman architecture, are pillars formed from sculptures of female figures. The ones flanking the entrance in the Amphipolis tomb stand more than seven feet tall, and are clothed in sleeved tunics and thick-soled shoes. Each caryatid has one arm outstretched, as if to block entrance to the tomb&#146;s main chamber.

According to Andrew Chugg, author of &#147;The Quest for the Tomb of Alexander the Great,&#148; the figures may not depict ordinary women, but Klodones, priestesses of Dionysus, the Greek god of wine. As Chugg writes in the Greek Reporter, the ancient Greek historian Plutarch recorded in his &#147;Life of Alexander&#148; that Olympias used to participate in Dionysiac rites and orgies with these Klodones. The baskets on their heads, Chugg recounts, held Olympias&#146; pet snakes, which would often rear their heads out to scare the men participating in the rites. To further support his argument, Chugg points out that the archeologists excavating at Kasta Hill found a marble block painted with rosettes that resemble those on the coffin of Philip II at Vergina.

Apart from Olympias, the most likely candidate to have been buried in the massive tomb at Amphipolis appears to be Roxana, Alexander the Great&#146;s wife. The Macedonian general Cassander murdered Roxana in 311 B.C., along with her son Alexander IV, his father&#146;s rightful heir to the throne. Other possible candidates include Alexander&#146;s admirals Androsthenes, Laomedon and Nearchus; his generals Hephaestion and Antigonus Monophthalmus; and even Cassander himself. Chugg disagrees with these latter possibilities, arguing that the presence of the caryatids as guardians of the tomb means the occupant could not be male.

The discovery of the caryatids, though suggestive, has done little to end the debate surrounding the true purpose of the Amphipolis site. Olga Palagia, chair of the archaeology department at Athens University, tells Discovery News that caryatids of the style and scale found guarding the tomb were not used until the first century B.C. As such, she believes the burial mound at Amphipolis is &#147;not a Macedonian tomb, because such tombs disappear in the mid-second century B.C. when Macedonia was conquered by the Romans.&#148; In fact, Amphipolis is not far from the site where, in 42 B.C., the forces of Octavian, later known as Augustus, and Mark Antony defeated those of Brutus and Cassius, Julius Caesar&#146;s assassins. The tomb, Palagia argues, could very well hold cremated remains of Roman generals killed in that battle.

Other observers suggest that it could not be a tomb at all, but a cenotaph, a tomblike monument built to commemorate Alexander, even though his body&#146;s final resting place is elsewhere. Meanwhile, the team of archeologists continues their excavations at Amphipolis, hoping that further discoveries will shed more light on the questions that have captivated the world&#146;s attention.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wi...swallowing-huge-earthworm-like-spaghetti.html

Giant flesh-eating leech filmed swallowing huge earthworm like spaghetti


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2014)

Can You Pass A Middle School U.S. History Test?

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjkiebus/ca...utm_term=Its way harder than you think#w7qefp


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2014)

NY Comic Con this weekend


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2014)

Calum von Moger with Lisa Vanderpump at the L.A. Aids Walk


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2014)

Toga cut underwear?


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> To commemorate the rebuilding efforts at Ground Zero in Manhattan, EarthCam has released this time-lapse video that shows the transformation of the site between 2004 and 2014. The site of the former World Trade Center complex is now home to the National September 11 Memorial and Museum, which opens to the public on May 21, 2014. We recently posted about a New York Times multimedia tour of the museum.



Sort of the tallest...

http://laughingsquid.com/432-park-a...sidential-building-in-the-western-hemisphere/

432 Park Avenue, A New Tower in Manhattan That Is the Tallest Residential Building in the Western Hemisphere

432 Park Avenue is a residential tower in Midtown Manhattan that, at 1,396 feet in height, is the tallest residential building in the Western Hemisphere. Now in the final stages of construction, the 96-story building is taller than the Empire State Building (1,250 feet) and has a higher roof than One World Trade Center, which tops out a 1,368 feet, plus a spire that takes the building to 1,792 feet. Prices for the 432 Park Avenue?s 104 condos range from $7 million to $95 million for the penthouse. The penthouse condo encompasses a full floor 1,271 feet above Manhattan, and features a 360-degree view of New York City and the surrounding region. The building was designed by Rafael Vi?oly. It is expected to open in spring 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2014)

432 Park Timelapse - Halfway mark - 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/travel/nat...-of-every-country-that-has-legal-prostitution

A world map of countries that have legal prostitution 

Yeah, there?re a lot of awesome things you can do in the US that you just can?t do in other countries. But on that rare occasion you decide to leave the greatest country in the history of civilization, you'll find there are, in fact, a bunch of things you can do in other countries you can?t do here, too! Like ride a camel in the desert. Or smoke in public. Or, you know, not that you?d do it, but pay someone to have sex with you. Legally.

 A lot of governments turn a blind eye to prostitution, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's legal. And since the last thing we want is for you to spend the next decade sleeping on a dirt floor in a Thai prison, we've compiled this list (and helpful map) outlining all the countries in the world where paying directly for sex is legal, where it?s kinda legal, and where the law simply says "no dice".

LEGAL

Argentina, Armenia, Aruba, Australia, Austria, Bangladesh, Belgium, Belize, Benin, Bolivia, Bonaire, Brazil, Bulgaria, Canada, Chile, Costa Rica, Curacao, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Dominican Republic, East Timor, Ecuador, El Salvador, Estonia, Ethiopia, Faroe Islands, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Guatemala, Honduras, Hong Kong, Hungary, India, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Latvia, Lebanon, Luxembourg, Macau, Madagascar, Mali, Mexico, Monaco, Nepal, Netherlands, Nicaragua, Panama, Paraguay, Peru, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Senegal, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, St Martin, Switzerland, Turkey, UK, Uruguay, Venezuela.


KINDA LEGAL*

Burkina Faso - The act of selling sex is legal, but soliciting prostitution is not. So she?s going to have to make the first move.

Colombia - Though some guys who've been will tell you it?s impossible to get laid for free in Colombia, technically, you?re only allowed to make a business transaction with your new girlfriend in the ?tolerance zones.?

Iceland - The actual act of having sex for money is not illegal. But paying for it is. So basically the only way to do this legally is to stiff (giggity) your escort.

Ivory Coast - Same as in Burkina Faso, soliciting a prostitute is illegal, but if you end up with her and pay for sex, you?re fine.

Japan - Japan says prostitution is illegal. But they have these "soaplands" all around the country where you can pay an independent contractor for a massage (so it?s not a brothel) and if you happen to hit if off really, really well and other things happen to go on, well, then that?s all fine and dandy.

Liechtenstein - They?re cool with it as long as you?re not doing it out on the street. So Richard Gere will have to look elsewhere for a fancy dinner date in Vaduz.

Norway - Following Iceland's "Nordic model" of prostitution, having sex for money is legal in Norway, but paying for sex isn?t. Same holds true in Sweden.

Russia - Since all those smoking hot Russian models are CLEARLY dating those 75-year-old billionaires for their good looks and charming personalities, Russia has deemed formal prostitution a mere ?administrative offense,? kind of like drinking in public or speeding.

Sweden - See Norway and Iceland.

USA - No, just because you got some ?extras? at one of the places on this list doesn?t mean it?s legal there. The US of A makes this list -- much like we make the list of world's largest meth producers -- thanks to some rural counties in Nevada.


*Since $150,000 in law school debt didn't sound all that appealing, none of us are lawyers. Which means we don't use fancy terms like "ipso facto", and we aren't COMPLETELY qualified to tell you if it's ok to pay for sex in these places. Just in case you end up in that Thai prison and are contemplating legal action.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2014)

Sandro Hofer swimming for cardio


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2014)

YouTube user Wiktor has uploaded a fairly stunning Russian dashcam video of a Kamaz-brand cement mixer tipping over and falling into a large hole in the asphalt. The actual incident occurs around the 40-second mark.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2014)

38 Couples Who Absolutely Nailed Their Winter Weddings

http://www.buzzfeed.com/melissaharr... the cold never bothered these couples anyway


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/11/hot-topic-brings-back-underoos-underwear-now-in-adult-sizes/

Hot Topic Brings Back UNDEROOS Underwear, Now In Adult Sizes

If you were an average American little kid during the 1970?s up until the late 1980?s, chances are you wore Underoos from Fruit of the Loom. Basically, Underoos were underwear for kids based on various pop culture characters, everything from Marvel and DC heroes, Star Wars, and even TV shows like The Dukes of Hazzard and Knight Rider. What was so epic about Underoos is that the best ones doubled as costumes for characters like Superman and Wonder Woman, characters who kind of wore their underwear on the outside anyway. Who needed a cheap and probably flammable plastic costume? Not when you could just tie a towel around your neck while wearing your Superman Underoos and -presto-you had yourself an instant Superman costume. Or at least one for running around the house and jumping off the sofa.

In an apparent sign that Generation-X needs every last single bit of their childhood back and repacked for them as adults, the Hot Topic retail chain this week has announced the return of Underoos, but now in adult sizes. They are offering eight initial Underoos-Superman, Wonder Woman, Batman, Batgirl, Harley Quinn, Captain America, He-Man and Skeletor. (what, just one Marvel character? Shenanigans, I say.) Of course, they come in retro packaging as well. Demand has been so high that all but two of these have sold out within a week. But I wouldn?t worry too much?Hot Topic seems to have a gold mine on their hands with this one, expect these to get re-stocked pretty darn quickly. Hopefully fast enough for me to get that Skeletor one.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2014)

Under Armour now had boxer briefs with Superman or Batman comics print. They want $30 for one. 

https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/alter-ego-original-series/pid1248900-042


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2014)

When 35 Russian Mobsters Walk In? Pay Attention To The Guy In The Middle

According to a Russian news site and thanks to Redditor Personality_Deficit, here?s some context:

Last Sunday 35 masked people entered a nightclub in the city of Vichuga and attacked a table of five people. They were armed with AK-47s, pistols, and cudgels, but mostly just used their fists. The investigation is still ongoing.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/an-eager-s...-the-force-awakens-spherical-astromech-droid/

An Eager ?Star Wars? Fan Already Has a Tattoo Depicting the ?Star Wars: The Force Awakens? Spherical Astromech Droid


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2014)

Fan made poster


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/travel/nation/what-every-us-state-is-the-worst-at

What every US state is the worst at


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/beautiful-...-made-from-hubcaps-and-other-scrap-materials/

British artist Ptolemy Elrington creates striking animal sculptures out of hubcaps, shopping carts, and other scrap materials. He leaves most of his sculptures unpainted, relying instead on the metallic finish of his materials to create gleaming silvery creatures. He also creates figures, planes, and other things out of scrap?see his site Hubcap Creatures and his Facebook Page for more.


----------



## Upolkinsuct (Dec 19, 2014)

Somewhere, someplace, someone is rolling over in their grave having a BMW and VW put together in the same sculpture. Cool idea though.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2014)

UK-based Doctor Who superfan Emma Young has created a wonderful overhead squirrel feeder in the perfect image of a Cyberman, the persistent silver nemesis of the Doctor (and all of humanity). Emma told the Daily Mail that she made the feeder from an old radio, which became very popular with the furry visitors.

The first squirrel to approach was ?very nervous,? Emma said. ?But the smell of the peanuts quickly overcame any wariness, and he reached up and got stuck in. It was hilarious to watch. Well worth all the time and effort.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/hannahjewel...ign Monitor&utm_term=you can do it#.pxxMm2arQ

19 Mind-Numbingly Easy New Year?s Resolutions For Lazy Slobs


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2015)

Fukuro no Mise, A Busy Cafe in Tsukishima, Japan That Allows Curious Patrons to Interact With Domesticated Owls

http://laughingsquid.com/fukuro-no-...s-patrons-to-interact-with-domesticated-owls/






http://www.tofugu.com/travel/owl-cafe-fukuro-no-mise/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2015)

Which Country Is The Happiest In The World? Hint: It's Not The U.S.

Ever consider packing up and moving to a different country, whether to get away from it all or simply to try something new? If so, you may want to seriously consider Costa Rica as your getaway destination. MoveHub recently used the Happy Planet Index (HPI) to create maps charting the level of contentment in various countries around the world, and according to the data, Costa Rica is officially the happiest country on Earth.

As MoveHub explains, the maps were created using the latest statistics from HPI, a global measure of sustainable well-being that advocates the premise that happiness is not about wealth, but about ?living long lives with a high experience of well-being within the environmental limits of the planet.? As reflected in the maps, the countries are ranked by their overall index scores, which are factored from three main components: life expectancy, experienced well-being, and ecological footprint. 

Based on that method, Costa Rica has been named the happiest country with an index score of 64.6, followed by Vietnam (64.0), Colombia (59.8), and Belize (59.3). On the lower end of the spectrum are several African nations, like Botswana (22.6), Chad (24.7), and Central African Republic (25.3), as well as several places in Asia and the Middle East, including Qatar (25.2), Mongolia (26.8), and Kuwait (27.1). 

Where does the U.S. fall on the list? Per MoveHub, it ranks as the 105th happiest country in the world, with an index score of 37.3 ? significantly lower than neighboring Canada (43.6) and Mexico (52.9).

An interesting map from MoveHub reveals how happy people are around the world.

http://www.bustle.com/articles/5058...&utm_medium=fijifrost&utm_campaign=CMfacebook


----------



## sneedham (Jan 3, 2015)

Very interesting.. Maybe I should be moving....


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2015)

sneedham said:


> Very interesting.. Maybe I should be moving....



I used to work with someone from Costa Rica and now I work with someone who owns a vacation home there. There must be something to it.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2015)

http://www.nerdist.com/2015/01/neill-blomkamps-alien-concept-art-has-stolen-our-hearts/

Neill Blomkamp?s ALIEN 5 Concept Art Has Stolen Our Hearts

Did you know that 20th Century Fox was working on a fifth installment of the Alien franchise? Nope, I don?t mean a sequel to Prometheus or another Aliens Vs. Predator, a mean a proper Alien 5, with Sigourney Weaver returning as Ellen Ripley, presumably fighting off xenomorphs again. Well, it seems that neither did they, but as recently as March of last year, director Neill Blomkamp (District 9, Elysium) was working on a new Alien film, possibly to pitch to the studio, as he just posted a ton of concept art for the movie via his Instagram account.






There are interesting ideas in these images, like Ripley wearing some kind of xenomorph style helmet, the derelict ship from Ridley Scott?s original film being dissected in some kind of hangar bay, and Hicks, Michael Biehn?s character from Aliens, alive and well. Does this mean Blomkamp?s proposed movie was looking to just ignore Alien 3 and Alien: Resurrection? Considering both of those films? reputations with fans, I doubt if many folks would mind if both of those films end up just being nightmares Ripley had while in cryo-sleep.

So what makes anyone think this Alien film will turn out any better than the last two? Well, for a few years Fox had a bad reputation of being a micro-managing studio, one that simply didn?t know how to handle their biggest franchises properly. It was during this era that we got the last two lackluster Alien films, Tim Burton?s lame attempt at a Planet of the Apes reboot, and X-Men: The Last Stand/X-Menrigins Wolverine.

However, due to regime changes at the studio over the last few years, Fox has made a pretty big turnaround. X-Men: First Class and Rise of the Planet of the Apes were terrific films that gave those two franchise a creative shot in the arm, which resulted in last year?s equally excellent X-Men: Days of Future Past and Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. Can Fox do the same creative turnaround with the Alien series? Outside of the X-Men and Apes movies, the Alien films are among Fox? most well known and profitable sci-fi franchises. It?s not an IP they?re going to let lay dormant forever, and there are worse choices to give it a proper revival than Neill Blomkamp.

On his Instagram, Blomkamp said, ?Was working on this. Don?t think I am anymore. Love it though.? This unfortunately suggests he?s moved on from the project. If I were Fox though, I?d reconsider whatever pitch he had right about now. Those concept pics look pretty cool.

http://instagram.com/neillblomkamp/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2015)

http://laughingsquid.com/artist-rec...e-women-from-the-maternal-side-of-her-family/

Artist Recreates Herself as Seven Different Generations of the Women From the Maternal Side of Her Family

In her photo series ?Seven Generations of American Women,? artist Christine McConnell, known for her creative pastry photo series, has perfectly recreated individual family portraits of seven generations of women going back 200 years on her mother?s side and posed herself next to the original. Christine explained the project as ?Seven generations (following my maternal line) spanning two centuries? Ancestor on left, me on the right.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 5, 2015)

DC's Film-Inspired Variant Comic Covers

http://www.shortlist.com/cool-stuff...0777_MH+050115&dm_i=25MP,32TSP,GCGNO7,B1WVS,1


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2015)

Otto Dieffenbach of Flyguy Promotions has created a miniature remote-controlled flying version of Doctor Who?s Police Box TARDIS with the words ?Bad Wolf? scrawled on the side. Dieffenbach, known for his unique ?identifiable flying objects,? had previously created an amazing flying Christmas tree for the 2014 holiday season.

http://laughingsquid.com/aerial-rob...a-remote-controlled-flying-doctor-who-tardis/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2015)

12 Historical Women Who Gave No F*cks

http://www.buzzfeed.com/hannahjewel...r&utm_term=you do you Ada Lovelace#.wyqbJyA8M


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2015)

HUH


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2015)

http://www.thrillist.com/travel/nat...y-is-best-at-the-best-things-about-eu-nations

What Every Country in the European Union Is Best At 

The European Union has 28 member countries, and much like snowflakes, they?re all special in their own way. Every country excels at something -- and to that end, we found one thing every EU nation is the best at... even if it's having the most experience working with robots.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2015)

http://www.nerdist.com/2015/01/chewbacca-becomes-a-muse-in-this-wookiee-fine-art-series/

Chewbacca Becomes a Muse In This Wookiee Fine Art Series


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2015)

3 Fun Facts You May Not Have Known About Alien


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2015)

http://laughingsquid.com/an-alien-chestburster-breaking-out-of-a-cadbury-creme-egg/

An ?Alien? Chestburster Breaking Out of a Cadbury Creme Egg

Ghoulia Childs whipped up an image of a chestburster from the Alien movies popping out of a Cadbury Creme Egg.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2015)

http://laughingsquid.com/archer-lar...nd-shoots-arrows-fired-at-him-out-of-the-air/

Archer Lars Anderson Fires Three Arrows in 0.6 Seconds and Shoots Arrows Fired at Him Out of the Air

Danish archer Lars Anderson has released a new video in which he performs incredible feats of skill with a bow that include firing three arrows in 0.6 seconds, grabbing arrows fired directly at him and shooting them back, and even shooting other arrows out of the air mid-flight.

Previously we shared some of Anderson?s earlier videos which show him using the unique technique he derived from historical texts and artwork whereby he holds his arrows in his firing hand and fires from the right side of the bow. This allows for amazing speed and diversity in firing positions.

For obvious safety reasons, Anderson urges viewers not to attempt much of what he does in the video, particularly the bit where people are firing arrows at each other.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2015)

http://www.designboom.com/architecture/mvrdv-hochhaus-vienna-tower-twisted-skyscraper-01-22-2015/

MVRDV chosen to complete twisting hochhaus tower in Vienna

following a three-stage international competition, dutch studio MVRDV has been selected to complete a mixed-use tower for the austrian capital of vienna. the structure, which will climb to a total height of 110 meters, is characterized by its base where the twisted form is a result of the city?s strict planning regulations. in order to ensure that daylight entering neighboring buildings is not blocked by the tower, ten of the lower levels are pivoted around the central core.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2015)

http://www.thrillist.com/news/new-york/incredible-photos-of-nyc-during-the-juno-blizzard-2015

Photos of a Deserted NYC In the "Blizzard"


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2015)

https://www.nerdist.com/2015/01/did-that-danish-archer-fool-the-whole-internet/

Did That Danish Archer Fool The Whole Internet?

Last week we shared a video of Lars Anderson, a Danish archer who supposedly bulleyes all the Hollywood myths of archery with his incredible skill. Anderson is undoutedly fast, but is he really revolutionizing anything? Is he even a good archer? Maybe not.

Jim MacQuarrie writing at GeekDad offers a detailed analysis of the historical and physical claims of Anderson and the video?s narrator, and finds most of it to be ?nonsense.? Here?s an excerpt:

?Andersen?s quick-shooting technique is obviously effective (if speed is the goal), in that he is able to fire a lot of arrows at a very rapid pace. It?s worth noting that the narrator goes to great pains to explain why shooting at close-up distances is so important and denigrates ?warrior archers only shooting at long distances,? (just one of many totally false claims) in order to paper over the fact that the man obviously can?t hit anything that?s more than about 20 feet away. No doubt there are literally hundreds of failed attempts that were cut out of the carefully-edited video. His gimmick is speed, not accuracy, and it?s obvious to anyone who actually knows anything about archery that his complete lack of any kind of consistent form is going to require camera tricks and a lot of luck, which is exactly what?s on display here. He may in fact be the fastest archer in the world; he just shouldn?t pretend to be accurate.?

MacQuarrie?s findings boil down to a few main points: Almost all of the historical information offered is wrong, Anderson may be fast but he is horrendously sloppy, and the trick shots that Anderson shows off are clearly edited and have been known to the archery community for years. The whole piece is pretty convincing, if a bit vociferous, and is worth a read if you were initially blown away by the video like I was.

Head over to GeekDad to read the rest of the scathing critique.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jobarrow/aw... relationship is utterly adorable#.buoXxmxxva

This Man Rescued A Lioness And Now He?s Teaching Her To Hunt

Caution: post contains pictures of unbearably cute lion hugs.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2015)

http://www.iflscience.com/environment/rare-rain-bomb-filmed-queensland

"A grazier in Queensland's southern inland has captured on camera the moment a "rain bomb" drops from the sky. Peter Thompson witnessed the weather event at his property just outside of Roma on Sunday afternoon. He said it was like a "water ball falling".

"I was just out on the tractor on a high point watching the rain come and wondering when I saw it," he said. "I just saw this and thought 'gee, that looks different', and grabbed my iPhone and started taking photos of it and watched it hit the ground and rolling out," Mr Thompson said.

"I reckon from when I first started seeing that ball form to when it hit the ground was about two minutes.
"The drop itself was really quite quickly. It looked like the bottom of the cloud falling."


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2015)

49 British Swearwords, Defined

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rorylewarne...&utm_term=So heres a helpful guide#.upE63Z00O

19. Cunt ? n., vagina; an unpleasant or stupid person. Strong, but much less offensive than in the US. Can be used as an adjective in the related word cuntish. Use with care, unless writing a piece based on East End gangsterisms.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2015)

http://laughingsquid.com/fantastically-bizarre-psychedelic-animated-gifs-by-kyttenjanae/

Fantastically Bizarre Psychedelic Animated GIFs by kyttenjanae

Artist Kristyn Janae Solie (aka kyttenjanae) creates mindbending animated GIFs full of psychedelic colors and distorting figures and forms. She has more digital art on her portfolio site.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2015)

Chris Pratt And Chris Evans Made Good On Their Super Bowl Bet And It Was Adorable

Starlord is proud to be in Boston today, Pratt wrote on Facebook. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jarettwiese...l as a result was totally adorable#.au2wV6DEE

And he even signed a Tom Brady jersey ? an act that clearly pained him.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2015)

http://laughingsquid.com/stunning-c...ind-the-work-in-the-hobbit-lord-of-the-rings/

Stunning Calligraphy by Daniel Reeve, The New Zealand Artist Behind the Work in ?The Hobbit? & ?Lord of the Rings?

New Zealand-based artist Daniel Reeve creates beautiful calligraphy and maps for use in movies and movie merchandise. His calligraphy and cartography work for Peter Jackson?s The Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit films stand out as stunning examples of expert control and skill in the art form. 

As if all these works weren?t enough, he also paints in watercolors, oils, and acrylics. His website offers prints of his work for purchase as well as a list of available movie merchandise featuring his work.







http://www.danielreeve.co.nz/Calligraphy/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2015)

18 People Who Are Having A Way Worse Valentine?s Day Than You Are

http://www.buzzfeed.com/laraparker/...paign Monitor&utm_term=Cookie love#.nsv7xXWNN


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2015)

An Octopus Attacked A Crab In Western Australia And It?s Insane

http://www.buzzfeed.com/deannye/an-...stralia and the ocean ar  e insane#.pn0RRedBJ


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2015)

Photographer Captures a Series of Nearly Frozen ?Slurpee? Waves Rolling Off the Coast of Nantucket

Massachusetts-based photographer Jonathan Nimerfroh captured some stunning imagery off the coast of Nantucket for Stay Wild Magazine, as a series of semi-frozen ?Slurpee? waves rolled in. The stunningly slushy waves were the result of continued record-setting low temperatures in the Northeastern United States.

The harbor to the main land is frozen solid. No boats running.But yea, the day after I took these it actually froze up the shoreline for 200 yards out. Solid ice. I was totally tripping when I pulled up to the beach and saw this.






http://laughingsquid.com/photograph...pee-waves-rolling-off-the-coast-of-nantucket/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2015)

Can You Tell What?s Missing From These Famous Movie Scenes?

http://www.buzzfeed.com/crystalro/c... from this I dont even know myself#.chAnnLDye


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 2, 2015)

Baltimore's creaking real-time tracking system for city buses just got a major upgrade thanks to a group of civic-minded hackers who figured out a way to convert the city's tortured transit data into a machine-readable application programming interface. That feat, which Baltimore officials had said would cost $600,000, was completed gratis by the hackers in an afternoon, allowing the data to be fed into existing smartphone transit-tracking apps.

https://medium.com/@transitapp/how-we-saved-baltimore-600-000-in-one-day-f8311e487e58


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2015)

Weasel photographed riding on a woodpecker's back

Amateur photographer Martin Le-May, from Essex, has recorded the extraordinary image of a weasel riding on the back of a green woodpecker as it flies through the air. 

The photograph was taken at Hornchurch Country Park in east London on Monday afternoon. 

Speaking to BBC News, Mr Le-May said he had managed to capture the moment while he was out walking with his wife Ann. 

He said: "I heard a distressed squawking noise and feared the worst. 

"I soon realised it was a woodpecker with some kind of small mammal on its back.

"I think we may have distracted the weasel as when the woodpecker landed it managed to escape and the weasel ran into the grass." 

Mr Le-May said he was astounded by the reaction to the picture on social media. 

The wildlife shot has been retweeted several thousand times. 

Martin Le-May: "It's almost a dream that you take a photograph that lots and lots of people not only look at but like"

He said; "I'm so proud so many people are getting to see my image. I'm totally taken aback by the response to it."

'Ferocious as a lion'

Wildlife expert Lucy Cooke told the BBC News Channel: "This is a truly extraordinary image.

"The green woodpecker is a ground-feeding bird, but weasels normally attack rabbits. The woodpecker is not its usual prey.

"But weasels are fearless. 

"A female weasel weighs less than a Mars Bar but is as ferocious as a lion, so this is why the woodpecker would have been able to take off with it on its back." 

Wildlife presenter Steve Backshall agrees that while highly unusual it is not totally unheard of and has "no reason to doubt" the photo. 

He compared the woodpecker to other animals like leaf cutter ants and rhino beetles, which can carry 850 times their body weight. 

He said: "The weasel is pretty fascinating as well. It can kill things much bigger than itself, so it's an impressive little creature when you think about its size."


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2015)

Indonesian photographer Aditya Permana captured an absolutely brilliant image of a bucolic forest dragon lying back on a twig and seemingly strumming a few chords on a guitar-shaped leaf. 

Permana also caught the sight of a full-bellied little frog hanging out in between two branches, making the happy amphibian appear to be walking on stilts, along with another incredible image of a frog hanging out with his praying mantis buddy.

http://laughingsquid.com/bucolic-fo...tar-shaped-leaf-while-resting-against-a-twig/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2015)

http://www.thrillist.com/travel/nation/buffalo-slams-into-parked-suv-near-yellowstone-national-park






Don't mess with the bison.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2015)

Exclusive: Lost City Discovered in the Honduran Rain Forest

In search for legendary ?City of the Monkey God,? explorers find the untouched ruins of a vanished culture.

http://news-beta.nationalgeographic...ost-city-monkey-god-maya-ancient-archaeology/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2015)

A Filmmaker Tries to Photograph an Octopus Who Steals His Camera and Takes Photos of the Man Instead

http://laughingsquid.com/a-filmmake...s-camera-and-takes-photos-of-the-man-instead/

Filmmaker Benjamin Savard is currently making a film about the sciences at Middlebury College, but when he tried to take some photos of an octopus, the animal grabbed his camera and took some photos of its own, including shots of Savard. The camera was set to automatically take several photos per second, so Savard combined the images into a GIF that documents the camera theft.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2015)

Lion opens car door


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2015)

http://laughingsquid.com/a-student-...nto-a-moving-trash-can-below-without-looking/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2015)

Buzzer shot

http://i.imgur.com/UvLJdkk.mp4


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2015)

Life-Sized Silicone Model of Lance Henriksen as a Mangled Version of Bishop From the Classic Sci-Fi Film ?Aliens?

Orlando, Florida-based artist Neil Goldsmith has created an awesome life-sized silicone model of actor Lance Henriksen as a mangled version of Bishop from Aliens, the classic 1986 sci-fi action horror film directed by James Cameron. Henriksen actually approved of Goldsmith?s gruesome replica after seeing it at the 2014 Monsterpalooza art show in Burbank, California. The model is currently available to purchase online from the ArtForYourPad Etsy store.

http://laughingsquid.com/life-sized...f-bishop-from-the-classic-sci-fi-film-aliens/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2015)

An Illustration of Charlie Brown and Snoopy as Post-Apocalyptic Survivors

Artist Max Dunbar has created a fantastic illustration that reimagines the good old Peanuts character Charlie Brown and his dog Snoopy as post-apocalyptic survivors. The final colorized piece features inks by Vitali Iakovlev and colors by Sean Ellery.

http://laughingsquid.com/an-illustration-of-charlie-brown-and-snoopy-as-post-apocalyptic-survivors/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## MikeLiftss (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm going to make breakfast then decide between which sponsor i'm going to place my first order.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2015)

The HAPPYCOW is a big spinning hourglass-shaped brush created by German farming equipment company Kerbl that cows rub up against in order to the clean themselves, as captured in a video by non-profit Hof Butenland. The machine takes advantage of a cow?s natural inclination to rub itself up against a tree, turning on when the animal triggers it. The brush?s manufacturers claim a slew of benefits for the device.

The brush removes dust mites and parasites by rubbing [and] improves the blood circulation to the skin. The skin is becoming more breathable and it stimulates the metabolism.

http://laughingsquid.com/happycow-a-big-spinning-brush-that-cows-rub-up-against-to-clean-themselves/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2015)

http://www.adrianpavic.com/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2015)

Jamie Hyneman of ?MythBusters? Adds a Spinning Saw Blade to a Drone for Remote Landscaping

http://laughingsquid.com/jamie-hyne...-saw-blade-to-a-drone-for-remote-landscaping/

In a new video by Tested, MythBusters co-host Jamie Hyneman hacks a quadcopter, adding a small spinning saw blade to the bottom of a long gimbal in an attempt to perform some remote landscaping. Hyneman admits that he?s still got some work to do in order to perfect the somewhat dangerous ?Arborist? drone. 


You?ve got two things swinging around that you?re trying to coordinate with. I really thing we should try some pruning devices. That would be infinitely safer and not allow the thing that you?re cutting to just move out of the way.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2015)

The University of Maryland Memorial Chapel Plays ?The Imperial March? From ?Star Wars? on the Church Bells

http://laughingsquid.com/the-univer...ial-march-from-star-wars-on-the-church-bells/

The Memorial Chapel, located on the campus of The University of Maryland, played John Williams? iconic song ?The Imperial March? from Star Wars on the church bells for a geeky April Fools? Day prank.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2015)

Team of Artists Secretly Install a Massive Bust of NSA Whistleblower Edward Snowden on a Brooklyn War Monument

http://laughingsquid.com/team-of-ar...er-edward-snowden-on-a-brooklyn-war-monument/

A team of artists have installed a massive bust of National Security Agency (NSA) whistleblower Edward Snowden on top of a pillar at the Prison Ship Martyrs Monument. The bust is four-feet tall and weighs 100 pounds, but the artists say it can be removed without damaging the original monument.

The artists responsible agreed to be interviewed by Animal New York on the terms that their identities be kept secret.


?Our goal is to bring a renewed vitality to the space and prompt even more visitors to ponder the sacrifices made for their freedoms. We hope this inspires them to reflect upon the responsibility we all bear to ensure our liberties exist long into the future.?


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2015)

A load of pictures:

http://imgur.com/a/qmlqd?utm_source...7589_MH+130415&dm_i=25MP,3B49H,GCGNO7,BUOG6,1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2015)

This Gorilla Almost Broke Through Glass When He Saw A Little Girl Beat Her Chest

http://www.buzzfeed.com/abagg/this-...they really really don  t like it#.hfkMPOwQ1K

The little girl thought the gesture was a gentle greeting, but it?s actually a sign of dominance.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2015)

Henry Cavill and his brother Charlie in Los Angeles this weekend


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2015)

14 Incredible British propaganda posters from World War Two

http://www.shortlist.com/cool-stuff...3696_MH+110515&dm_i=25MP,3DLUO,GCGNO7,C3CTP,1

Today, 8 May, marks the 70th anniversary of VE Day, the day that World War Two officially came to an end on the European continent. 

First celebrated in 1945 as a public holiday, the day recognises the formal acceptance by the Allies of World War Two of Nazi Germany's surrender of its armed forces, bringing an end to the war that had ravaged Europe for the previous six years. 

A two-minute silence will be held at London's Cenotaph at 3pm to commemorate the moment that Winston Churchill announced that the war was over, as well as remembrance ceremonies, street parties and concerts across the country. 

Here's our round-up of the occasionally humorous, sad, politically incorrect, inspiring and downright brilliant pieces of British propaganda design from the war years.


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2015)

http://adequateman.deadspin.com/dont-suck-at-kissing-1701485547

Stop Sucking at Kissing


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2015)

Newly Discovered, Unnamed Deep Sea Creatures Found Off The Coast Of Puerto Rico 

http://www.iflscience.com/plants-an...ed-deep-sea-creatures-found-coast-puerto-rico


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2015)

Watch Japanese Volcano Mount Shindake Erupt

http://www.iflscience.com/environment/japanese-volcano-mount-shindake-erupts-first-time-year

Located in the center of the Japanese island of Kuchinoerabu, Mount Shindake erupted before 10am local time, reported the Japan Meteorological Agency. The volcano was seen emitting large plumes of smoke about 9,000 meters (29,527 feet) into the sky.

Once the volcano?s eruptions were confirmed, the agency raised its eruption-alert level from three to its highest level of five.

All 147 residents that live on the island have been advised to evacuate as pyroclastic flows, dense currents of rock fragments and hot gases from the volcano have begun to reach the island?s northwest shore.

Kuchinoerabu island is about 80 kilometers (50 miles) from the main island of Kyushu. Transport from Kuchinoerabu island is limited as it can only be reached by a once-daily ferry from Yakushima island, which is 19 kilometers (12 miles) to the east of Kuchinoerabu. 

Japan's Prime Minister Shinzo Abe called for an emergency response team and a self-defense force team to be dispatched to the island. Abe also told local authorities to fully protect the islanders and assist them in reaching safety. 

The island itself is an active volcano with the last eruption occurring in August of last year.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2015)

Huh. Snails Move Like Mini Tanks. We Didn?t Know That.

http://nerdist.com/huh-snails-move-like-tanks-we-didnt-know-that/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2015)

What It?s Like To Film Anthony Bourdain?s ?Parts Unknown? In Madagascar

http://www.foodrepublic.com/2015/05/17/what-its-film-anthony-bourdains-parts-unknown-mada


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2015)

Here's What the Final Tower at the World Trade Center Will Look Like 






Hot on the heels of the 1 World Trade Center observatory's grand opening, developers at the massive Lower Manhattan complex have finally revealed the design of the last major World Trade Center tower -- and while it's different from past renderings, it's quite impressive. 

The skyscraper, or 2 World Trade Center, will be the second-tallest building at the site at1,340ft and over 80 stories, just below the 1,776ft-tall 1 World Trade Center. The asymmetrical tower is expected to be completed by 2021 -- the 20th anniversary of the attacks on Sept. 11, 2001 -- and will be located at 200 Greenwich St. (just to the northeast of the 9/11 memorial), according to a report by Curbed. Already, 21st Century Fox and News Corp have signed on to take over the lower half of the building, where it will locate 5,000 employees under Rupert Murdoch's empire.

Silverstein Properties, the developer, released a video all about the new tower. Check it out -- or just wait six more years until it's finally done.

http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2015/06/09/the_final_world_trade_center_towers_new_design_revealed.php


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2015)

Kaneda?s AKIRA Motorcycle Made of LEGO

It?s one of the most iconic images in all of sci-fi and anime, separately or together ? the red motorcycle driven by Shotaro Kaneda, the lead character and all-around teenage punk badass of Katsuhiro Otomo?s landmark manga and anime Akira. It?s perhaps the vehicle that best represents the whole ethos of Cyberpunk, with it?s sleek and space-age design and sponsorship decals not unlike a stock car. But, as amazing as it is as piece of anime awesomeness, nothing is truly cool until it?s been immortalized in LEGO.

The YouTube channel known as Sariel?s LEGO Technic Den, which creates lots of great electronic and radio-controlled LEGO pieces, has brought the Kaneda motorcycle to life in a size reserved for hamsters (a theme of their videos). With the help of LEGO aficionados the Avro Bros? detailed books and stickers, the folks at Sariel?s have made a mostly-articulate remote-operated motorbike that actually drives and turns.

The whole thing is about 14.5 inches long, and since that?s pretty small, relatively, the bike can?t be self-contained and hence has to have two cables coming out the back to connect to the remote. So, while it?s not a fully autonomous and free-roaming bike (the controller has to walk a few paces behind it), it still captures the attitude of the street gang leader who drove it in the movie.

Akira has certainly been in the zeitgeist of late, with reports about a writer hired for a live-action film. But, the movie?s never really far from our thoughts; Player Piano?s version of ?Kaneda?s Theme? kept us thinking about the explosion, and a fan-made live-action trailer kept the dream alive too.






http://nerdist.com/kanedas-akira-motorcycle-made-of-lego/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2015)

Bremerhaven, Germany, is one of the largest seaports and fishing centers in Europe. It?s also home to a water slide that makes it look like you?re going through a wormhole.

http://nerdist.com/the-best-water-slide-looks-like-going-through-a-wormhole/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2015)

Annette Kellerman promoting a woman?s right to wear a fitted, one-piece bathing suit in 1907. She was later arrested for indecency.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2015)

The One Wheel Motorcycle, which could reach a top speed of 93 mph (1931).


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2015)

Athlete Luke Ericson was born without a left arm or a fully developed left lung, but he didn't let that stop him from following his dreams.






http://inspiring.aplus.com/a/one-ar...source=a7862&so=YBknQAcMMfgEPa3We6rS8D&ref=ns


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2015)

Feeding the piranhas in Brazil

http://i.imgur.com/ENEEWZ5.mp4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2015)

Grease-You're The One That I Want(Death Metal)


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2015)

Torontonians create memorial for dead raccoon

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/201...8126_MH+130715&dm_i=25MP,3IUGE,GCGNO7,CMSYU,1


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2015)

Jamie Lee Curtis Cosplays Vega from STREET FIGHTER II

Jamie Lee Curtis is one of Hollywood?s best known scream queens, and she may also be the coolest mom ever!

Curtis and her family went to the EVO Fighting Game Championships in Las Vegas this weekend as a graduation present for her son, Thomas. And to remain incognito at EVO, Curtis cosplayed as Vega from Street Fighter II!

In fact, Curtis? entire family got in on the cosplay act. Her husband, Christopher Guest, suited up as Dr. Bosconovitch from the Tekken fighting game series, while Thomas put on DeeJay?s costume from Super Street Fight IV, and his sister, Annie, came as Makto from Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike!






http://nerdist.com/jamie-lee-curtis-cosplays-vega-from-street-fighter-ii/


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2015)

Man From U.N.C.L.E. costar Luca Calvani with Henry Cavill in London


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2015)

It's 165 Goddamn Degrees in Iran 

http://www.thrillist.com/travel/nat...ture-recorded-in-bandar-mahshahr-iran?share=c

As if you needed further evidence life in Iran sucks (you don't), the ruling regime's not the only force oppressing people in the Middle Eastern nation. Try temperatures that feel like 165 degrees.

While Americans have been busy prepping their A/C units for the West Coast heatwave that's setting records around 110 degrees, Iranians have had to deal with a special brand of hell. The residents of Bandar Mahshahr have seen air temperatures of 115 degrees, and a dew point of a whopping 90 degrees, combining for a heat index of 165. That's all meteorological speak to say: It's really goddamn hot.

I have no idea what 165 degrees feels like. I've been in 115-degree heat, and water boils at 212 degrees. Anything approaching "hot enough to literally boil your blood" sounds like a no-go. And it's not like this is a one-day deal for Bandar Mahshahr -- it felt like 159 degrees on Thursday. As noted by the Washington Post, the area's location near the Persian Gulf, where water temperatures sit in the 90s, lead to unbearably high humidity and heat when winds blow off the water. 

Photos of the ongoing heatwave were impossible to find on social media, because, well, have you ever heard of social media frenzies in Iran reaching Westerners? Exactly. But meteorologists have had plenty of material to work with.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2015)

Gold's Gym turns 50

http://www.flexonline.com/general-news/golds-gym-turns-50?fb

IN 1965, GOLD?S GYM OPENED ITS DOORS AND LAUNCHED THE MODERN FITNESS MOVEMENT THAT BROUGHT EXERCISE AND HEALTHY LIVING INTO THE GLOBAL CONSCIENCE

Fifty years ago, in a single concrete room, 30 feet by 100 feet just of the Venice Beach shoreline, modern fitness was born. It was an unassuming spot, but packed inside were massive men pumping iron and curling, benching, and deadlifting thousands of pounds. This was the frst Gold?s Gym, and it would create a revolution that continues today.


THE DARK AGES

Prior to 1965, American health was in decline. Less than a decade prior, President John F. Kennedy published an article titled ?The Soft American? in Sports Illustrated, in which he argued that ?such softness on the part of individual citizens can help to strip and destroy the vitality of a nation...the stamina and strength which the defense of liberty requires are not the product of a few weeks? basic training or a month?s conditioning.? More than one-third of children in the U.S. had failed one of five strength tests administered in school, compared with a 1% failure rate for European students. The government was so concerned that it encouraged comic strips to address fitness. Peanuts creator Charles Schulz produced Snoopy?s Daily Dozen, a booklet featuring Snoopy, Charlie, Linus, and the gang going through a series of exercises. The small percentage of American adults who did exercise favored quick and easy workouts like 5BX, which stood for Five Basic Exercises and didn?t require additional equipment or do much to build strength. Real strength training was all but unknown.

A GYM IS BORN

Enter Joe Gold. The merchant marine with an impressive physique who scored roles as an extra in films including The Ten Commandments and Around the World in 80 Days had an idea. He worked out at Muscle Beach just south of the Santa Monica Pier?where young men like the original ?fitness superhero? Jack LaLanne and Steve Reeves, who played Hercules, lifted crude weights, performed feats of strength like handstands and other gymnastic moves, and showed off their hulking physiques to tourists moseying down the boardwalk. But Gold knew they needed an indoor spot so they could work out at all hours and train with better equipment. He purchased an abandoned lot on Pacific Avenue and erected a simple building out of cinder blocks, and thus Gold?s Gym was born.

?Joe was a hardcore trainer, a competitive bodybuilder back in the day,? FLEX Chief Content Director Shawn Perine says. ?He was about building hardcore muscle, about giving guys the chance to create the ultimate physique.?

Gold saw an opportunity?at the time there were just three gyms for the 7 million people in the Los Angeles area?but he also understood how much he could improve the bodybuilding community. The weights and benches of the day were poorly made, uneven with faulty cables and uncomfortable grips. Gold knew what the lifters liked because, after all, he was one of them, and so he set about creating equipment to suit their needs. He turned his two-car garage into a machine shop of sorts, developing benches, pulley systems, unique handles, and other homemade 

devices that were superior to anything on the market. ?When you felt his dumbbells, there was a magic there,? remembers Eddie Giuliani, a bodybuilder from New York who moved to California to train at Gold?s Gym and would win his height class in Mr. America and Mr. World.

Bodybuilders flocked to Gold?s Gym. While other gyms tried to mimic the cutting-edge technology, none had the brilliance of Joe Gold. Dave Draper, who was known as the Blond Bomber, and who was literally and figuratively the biggest muscle star of the early 1960s, joined Gold?s along with the other top stars of the day. Tourists stood outside the gym, peering in with hopes of catching a glimpse of the men inside. People who couldn?t get to the beachside spot could still see Draper and others on the cover of bodybuilding magazines that were slowly taking off. ?That was the ?me? generation, and all of a sudden people were discovering themselves, and what better way to discover yourself than to see how ripped you can make your muscles?? Perine says. Magazines like Muscle Builder featured interviews and tips from the big names at Gold?s, turning them into household names. 

The rapid explosion of fitness and bodybuilding spurred the growth of scientific breakthroughs and interest from the medical field. The fledgling International Society of Sport Psychology held its first World Congress in 1965, and the North American Society for the Psychology of Sport and Physical Activity came into being in 1967. In 1971, State University of New York at Stony Brook chemistry professor Paul C. Lauterbur developed the concept that he would use to create the first magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) machine and the first issue of the Journal of Sports Medicine came off the presses a year later. 

Then, of course, came Arnold. Joe Weider, creator of the Mr. Olympia competition and publisher of magazines like Muscle & Fitness and FLEX, brought Arnold Schwarzenegger to train at Gold?s Gym in 1968, and the Austrian almost immediately became an icon. He would work out with Draper, Giuliani, and his good friend and roommate, Franco Columbu, harder, faster, and longer than anyone else, smiling throughout the effort, impressing the young men who wanted to be him. ?Arnold was everywhere,? his frequent training partner Ric Drasin says. ?He made it the Mecca.? 

Throughout the 1970s, the bodybuilding movement continued to gain traction, and Arnold?s gang led the way. Yellow Gold?s Gym T-shirts featuring the ubiquitous Gold?s Gym logo?designed by Drasin spontaneously on a cocktail napkin?were everywhere on the boardwalk, the beach, the bars around town, and beyond. To wear one was to signal that you were a part of something larger. Gold?s Gym hosted the 1977 Mr. America contest. That same year the movie Pumping Iron, featuring Schwarzenegger competing in the 1975 Mr. Universe and Mr. Olympia competitions, vaulted the bodybuilders to another level of celebrity. Soon Hollywood stars like Clint Eastwood were dropping in for sessions as well as sports stars like Muhammad Ali. Bodybuilding had solidified itself in mainstream culture. ?I remember watching TV in the ?80s, and every other commercial had a bodybuilder,? Perine says. ?More likely than not, that bodybuilder was recruited by somebody calling the front desk of Gold?s Gym Venice.?

By 1980, Gold?s Gym had been sold off by Gold and passed through a few owners, landing in the hands of Pete Grymkowski, Tim Kimber, and Ed Connors. The trio, nicknamed the Three Horseman, set about spreading the core message of the brand to the nation. They saw that bodybuilding and physical fitness had staying power, less of a trend and more of a basic fact of the aging baby boomer lifestyle. Consider that in 1982 movie star Jane Fonda would take a break from her busy schedule to shoot Jane Fonda?s Workout, launching her successful second career. Soon after in 1985 the American Council on Exercise was formed to create a standard national certification process for aerobic instructors. Fitness was no longer a tourist attraction on Venice Beach, it was a part of everyday American life. And Gold?s Gym became a cornerstone of pop culture. Carl Weathers, who played Apollo Creed in Rocky, wore a Gold?s Gym T-shirt on a Saturday Night Live promo spot; Wesley Snipes donned a Gold?s Gym tank top in White Men Can?t Jump; and Will Smith flashed a Gold?s Gym VIP pass in Men in Black. All types of celebrities from rock stars like Janet Jackson to Olympic gold medalists like Greg Louganis and?the most famous of all? basketball legend Michael Jordan were showing up at Gold?s Gym. 

Connors opened the first licensed Gold?s Gym in San Francisco in 1980 and dedicated himself to launching new outposts. Jerry McCall, a nationally competitive bodybuilder who bought into the San Jose franchise in 1982, remembers the old days. ?Ed really spawned the licensing program,? the former president of the Gold?s Gym Franchisee Association says. ?He had a knack for meeting people, like somebody in Rochester or Madison, a hardcore kind of guy who had a small club and wanted to expand.? By 1981, there were 5,000 singular health clubs nationwide, and many entrepreneurs saw the great value in aligning their little gyms with Gold?s Gym, which was rapidly becoming the dominant force in American fitness. 

The number of Gold?s Gyms across the country skyrocketed. The group took the brand international in 1985 when a branch opened in Canada. The iconic T-shirts started selling in retail outlets worldwide in 1987, the perfect complement to an increasing global focus on fitness, born at that unassuming gym in Venice. By 1993, Gold?s Gym had 1 million members, and that?s when it became clear that it wasn?t just bringing a fitness revolution, it was creating a legacy by helping hundreds of thousands of people realize their potential through fitness. In 1996 it expanded to Europe and Asia, changing perceptions across the globe. ?When we first opened, the word fitness didn?t exist in the Russian language,? says Paul J. Kuebler, one of the three principal people to open the first Gold?s Gym in Moscow?s Leningrad Prospekt in 1996. ?We had to explain to Russians what fitness was for. In the past, they only worked out to improve at the sports they played.?

While Gold?s Gym became known as the Mecca of Bodybuilding, the brand also pioneered the latest fitness innovations, making sure their members, who came first just as they had when Joe Gold set about creating a gym for his peers, stayed at the forefront. Connors built a group exercise room in the San Jose gym in 1981, well before the trend took off nationally. The Gold?s Gym trainers got ideas from everywhere, increasing the use of kettlebells and periodization after seeing the success these exercises and philosophies had in Russia. The cardio age came into being in 1984 with the StairMaster StepMill, and Gold?s Gym locations nationwide featured the machines. Lori Lowell, the national group fitness director for Gold?s Gym International between 1999 and 2009, talked about how classes created the right atmosphere. ?There?s a power in group fitness,? she says. ?It wasn?t just about coming in and lifting weights. We were delivering a great social environment as well as a great workout.? The success is obvious, with gyms offering everything from yoga, Pilates, and core training to cardio kickboxing. Other classes like TRX and Zumba gained popularity in the coming decades and were quickly adopted by Gold?s Gym locations around the world. This past year, Gold?s Gym partnered with Microsoft to bring fitness into the next era by featuring its branded workouts on the Microsoft Band, the most cutting-edge smartband available.

THE LEGACY CONTINUES

The Gold?s Gym legacy has left its mark on America?s attitude toward fitness, even though at the beginning, it was never a guarantee. ?More than 45 years ago we all together went on a crusade to fight for health and fitness for resistance training, bodybuilding, and weightlifting,? Schwarzenegger said at a recent celebration. ?At that time, everyone laughed. Now 45 years later, there isn?t one hotel in the world that doesn?t have a fitness room. Our crusade has been extremely successful.? In the next 50 years, Gold?s Gym is poised to remain a leading force in the world of fitness. Joe Gold, his group of ambitious bodybuilders, and the stewards of the Gold?s Gym legacy who came in the half century after truly did create a modern revolution. - FLEX


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2015)

http://fortune.com/2015/08/03/women-office-freezing-cold/

Science explains why women are always freezing at work

Women who are always freezing at work finally know who to blame: Men.

In a new report published Monday in Nature, researchers found that most office building temperatures are set using a decades-old formula for a ?thermal comfort model? that takes into account factors like air temperature, air speed, and clothing insulation. That?s converted into a seven-point scale and compared to the Predicted Percentage Dissatisfied, which gauges how many people are likely to feel uncomfortably cool or warm.

The problem is that one variable in that formula is inherently sexist. Turns out that the resting metabolic rate, or the measure of how fast we generate heat, that?s used in the calculation is based on a 40-year-old man weighing about 154 pounds. But women, who make up half of today?s workforce, typically have slower metabolic rates because they?re on average smaller and have more body fat. Thus, the study says the current ?thermal comfort model? may overestimate women?s resting heat production by up to 35%.

Women?s physiology and wardrobe selection are also factors. Joost van Hoof, a building physicist at Fontys University of Applied Sciences in the Netherlands, was not involved in the study, but provided this memorable commentary to The New York Times:


??Many men, they wear suits and ties, and women tend to dress sometimes with cleavage. The cleavage is closer to the core of the body, so the temperature difference between the air temperature and the body temperature there is higher when it?s cold. I wouldn?t overestimate the effect of cleavage, but it?s there.?

What?s there to do about the problem? The study offers this solution: change the temperature setting formula. Accounting for women?s metabolic rates and body tissue insulation, female workers might prefer a 75 degree Fahrenheit office, the Times says. Typical office temperatures now hover around 70 degrees.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2015)

A scientific and unbiased ranking of world leaders in order of hotness.

http://hottestheadsofstate.com/list...4497_MH+060815&dm_i=25MP,3KWTD,GCGNO7,CURPU,1


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2015)

Mark Dugdale and family


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2015)

Jack in the zone


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2015)

How to give your kids nightmares.

http://i.imgur.com/B44saNP.mp4


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2015)

This Personality Disorder Test Will Tell You Which Famous Sociopath You Are

http://www.buzzfeed.com/andyneuensc...l sociopath which one would you be#.dpX5bpoQL

Sherlock Holmes calls himself a ?high-functioning sociopath,? and that?s exactly what you are. Because of your leanings toward Schizoid Personality Disorder you can be a bit eccentric and you?re not particularly interested in people, romance, or sex, but that doesn?t interfere with your work or life. In fact, your work is likely even better for it. We bet your ?mind palace? is spotless.


----------



## niki (Aug 13, 2015)

Took it.  Got the same results.  I think its rubbish.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2015)

"I'm sorry Mom."

Felicia Day's The Flog! POLE DANCING


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Swiper (Aug 27, 2015)

guess who


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2015)

Little Wing?


----------



## Swiper (Aug 28, 2015)

it's jewels jade


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2015)

http://www.iflscience.com/sites/www...blic/blog/[nid]/o-SWBEE-570.jpg?itok=4-cS4fgn

Photographer Captures Bee Peeing Mid-Flight


----------



## sneedham (Aug 29, 2015)

Swiper said:


> guess who
> 
> View attachment 62192View attachment 62193


My girlfriend? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2015)

Norbert Zajac got his first pet, a golden hamster, when he was 4 years old. He took good care of her and bought a second hamster one year later. By the time he was 8, Zajac had bred more than 100 golden hamsters in the basement of his family?s little home. His parents, a highway cop and a housewife in Gladbeck, Germany, said he could keep as many pets as he wanted, as long as he paid for them himself. Zajac began selling hamsters to local pet shops. He diversified, adding guinea pigs, salamanders, tortoises, and a crocodile. He took over the family garden and started raising birds. ?When I found out about an animal, I wanted to hold it, and when I held an animal, I wanted to breed it,? Zajac says. When he was in fifth grade, schools began taking field trips to his house. He became Germany?s youngest licensed parrot breeder in 1967, when he was 13, and quickly cornered the local market on parakeets by training them to breed at Christmastime. At 14, Zajac asked a career counselor what he should do with his life. He was told to become a steelworker.

It was easy advice to give in the 1970s to a young man from the Ruhr Valley, the heart of the West German steel industry and the most populated part of the country. Zajac, who never graduated from high school, worked early shifts at the mill so he could be home to tend his animals before dusk. At 18, he sold most of his pets after he was conscripted into the military. Two years later he was working again at the steel mill when he saw an advertisement in the local paper. A pregnant woman in the city of Duisburg, near the Dutch border, was trying to sell her pet shop before she gave birth. Zajac borrowed money from his father and took over the small store on a quiet residential street in 1975.

Today, Zajac?s pet shop fills a 130,000-square-foot warehouse in an industrial part of Duisburg. It?s called Zoo Zajac, and it unfurls, like an airport terminal, along a horseshoe in the road. It?s more than twice the size of the White House and three times as large as a Whole Foods Market. It is, according to Guinness World Records, the biggest pet shop in the world. A visitor can spend as much as ?9,000 ($10,000) on a two-toed sloth or as little as ?1.19 on a box of crickets. She can buy armadillos, meerkats, coatis, and monkeys; or fill aquariums with jellyfish, tetras, shellfish, and piranhas. Zoo Zajac sells 50 species of tarantula and maintains one of the finest reptile collections in western Europe?better, even, than many zoos. It houses about 250,000 individual animals of 3,000 different species. A walk around the place is essentially an endurance sport, which is why Zajac, a heavy man with two bad knees, zips up and down the aisles on a black moped. The vehicle never leaves the premises and logs more than 2,500 miles a year.

It is a large article with pics and clips. The rest can be read here:
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-08-19/the-world-s-biggest-pet-store-has-250-000-animals


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2015)

Figure 8 racing

http://i.imgur.com/04uAEmT.mp4

Random Street View

http://randomstreetview.com/?utm_so...(NO firstname)&dm_i=25MP,3NSMT,GCGNO7,D5XJV,1


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2015)

Door-to-door salespeople are surprised by a living human door knocker in a commercial for Energy Online. The unsuspecting victims are shocked when the door knocker comes to live and loudly orders them to remove themselves from his veranda.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2015)

19 headed shower


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2015)

New York Comic Con






http://www.blastr.com/2015-10-8/cosplay-new-york-comic-con-2015-day-1


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2015)

Tokyo?s EVANGELION Bullet Train is Now a Real Thing


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2015)

Frank McGrath's Cheat Day


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2015)

Jesse Wellens of the PrankvsPrank YouTube channel dressed as Aladdin and took an electric magic carpet ride around New York City surprising and delighting onlookers. The prank was a collaboration with filmmaker Casey Neistat who directed the video and helped Wellens build the magic carpet using a Boosted electric skateboard.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2015)

Simon Pegg's cufflinks


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2015)

On December 24, beautiful rare underwater footage was captured of a stray giant squid who was swimming near boat moorings in the shallow waters of Toyama Bay in Honshu, Japan. The elusive cephalopod has been incredibly difficult to capture on film due to its deep sea habitat and highly reclusive nature. It is thought, however that this squid somehow lost its way.

http://laughingsquid.com/incredibly...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2016)

The Dark Traits and Everyday Sadism That Causes Internet Trolls to Act the Way They Do

http://laughingsquid.com/the-dark-t...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

AsapSCIENCE takes a look at the ubiquitous, almost universally despised internet troll and attempts to explain through science why these people act the way they do. It mostly has to do with the ?dark traits? of narcissism, psychopathy and the ?everyday sadism? that increases with anonymity. 

Now, most people tend to avoid inflicting pain on others, and if we do, we experience guilt or remorse. But for sadists, cruelty can be exciting and pleasurable. These people aren?t necessarily serial killers or bad people, but they get an emotional reward when causing or observing the suffering of others. In fact, there?s even a category called ?everyday sadism? that highlights how sadistic traits are present in many people ? not just sexual deviants and criminals.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2016)

Resting Bitch Face explained

http://www.vice.com/read/finally-my-resting-bitch-face-explained?utm_source=vicefbus


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2016)

Flamethrower


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2016)

Once this guy broke through enough to provoke the entire wasp nest, the wasps swarmed so much that the sound of them striking the camera was like popcorn popping.

http://brobible.com/life/article/wasps-nest-excavation-nope-nope-nope/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2016)

Beardy Year


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2016)

http://jalopnik.com/more-nissan-sky...ource=jalopnik_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2016)

Escaped Chimp Takes Scary Fall After Dangling From Power Line 

http://insider.foxnews.com/2016/04/...-after-being-shot-tranquilizer-northern-japan


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2016)

BB8 cake


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2016)

Massive Tuna Swallows A Seagull Whole, Realizes What It Ate, Spits That Sky Rat Back Out So It Can Fly Away

http://brobible.com/life/article/tuna-swallows-seagull/


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2016)

The Contours Baby Stroller Test-Ride


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2016)

A top psychologist explains how birth order may affect your success

http://www.techinsider.io/adam-gran...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti






There's got to be something about birth order and success ? why else would it be a staple of conversation on first dates and in networking events?  ? but science hasn't quite figured out what. 

It's a "widely controversial" field, explains University of Pennsylvania psychologist Adam Grant, but a worthwhile one for evaluating. 

In "Originals: How Non-Conformists Move the World," Grant takes a dive into birth order research. He unearths two surprising findings: many of the top base stealers in Major League Baseball history were younger siblings. The same hold true with top comedians. 

At the same time, studies indicate that first-born kids are more ambitious when it comes to advancing their education, score higher on IQ tests, and go further in business than their siblings. 

Older (and only) siblings tend to be more conventionally successful, Grant says. 

"They grow up in a world of adults who are generally smarter than children and they want to please adults, " he says. "And the way to do that is you succeed in conventional ways." 

But a lot of these birth order discussions are speculative. 

"It's really hard to test a lot of these mechanisms and the kind of careful research that needs to be done hasn't been done yet to really explain why," he says, "but I think there are a couple things that are likely to be going on."

That said, there are some compelling explanations for how birth order affects adulthood.

Evolutionary psychology (itself a controversial field) suggests the grown-up self results from the niche you pick. According to the theory, each kid is vying for attention of the parents, but they do so in different ways ? carving out niches like Darwin's finches. One kid's an actor, another a star student, another an athlete; call it "Royal Tenenbaums" syndrome. The privilege of the first kid, then, is that she gets to stake out her niche before any competitors emerge. 

Similarly, older siblings have a big developmental advantage over the younger. It's hard to be stronger or smarter than your older sibling, but it's not that hard to be funnier. Thus all the younger-sibling comedians.

"You can be a baby and make your siblings laugh without even meaning to," he says. "The more you notice that people pay attention to me when I laugh as a toddler or make jokes as a toddler or do a silly thing, the more that gets reinforced."

At the same time, if you have a sibling that's a little bit better than you at a sport, that can be motivating: you'll be exposed to sports earlier, and constantly striving to meet a standard that's higher than what you would've had as the first born. (See Michael Jordan's older-by-eleven-months brother Larry. Their dad thought Larry was the son with the real talent for basketball). 

And when you're younger (especially when you're the third or fourth one born), you don't grow up in a world of adults, you grow up in a world of kids. So you're more likely to try and impress them.


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2016)

Alexis Danielle Augusto


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2016)

http://www.techinsider.io/usps-plut...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2016)

The Joker Stars in His Own Snickers Commercial

http://nerdist.com/the-joker-stars-in-his-own-snickers-commercial/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2016)

NECA Gives Michelle Pfeiffer?s Catwoman a Figure to Die for

http://nerdist.com/neca-gives-michelle-pfeiffers-catwoman-a-figure-to-die-for/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2016)

Churchill in 1895






https://broadly.vice.com/en_us/arti...er-sterilize-mentally-ill?utm_source=vicefbus


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2016)

9 Deleted Scenes That Explain Confusing Movie Moments


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2016)

Bloomberg will endorse Clinton at DNC

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/polit...clinton/ar-BBuKThI?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2016)

Owners of Grand Central Drop Lawsuit, Clearing Way for a 1,401-Foot-Tall Skyscraper

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/11/n...way-for-a-1401-foot-tall-skyscraper.html?_r=0


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't care....it is a really huge fucking spider....KILL IT, KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## bio-chem (Oct 7, 2016)

So whatever happened to this place? it used to be a place of lively discussion, argument and banter


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2016)

bio-chem said:


> So whatever happened to this place? it used to be a place of lively discussion, argument and banter



Prince killed the forum when he removed 'likes' and rep points


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2016)

http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/?ex_cid=rrpromo


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2016)

This could be handy in a high rise fire rescue.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4BqAPhkpq8


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 26, 2016)

Picking up girls shirtless


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2016)

Gregzs said:


> Picking up girls shirtless



Lol...this is so wrong. Dude could be a serial killer.


----------



## CG (Dec 27, 2016)

Mf like Patrick Bateman


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2016)

Researchers find Cumberbatch related to Holmes' creator 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/re...creator/ar-BBxLy8U?li=AA2qN5v&ocid=spartandhp

NEW YORK (AP) ? Genealogy detectives have discovered that Benedict Cumberbatch, the British actor who portrays Sherlock Holmes in the PBS television series, is distantly related to the author who created the iconic character more than a century ago.
Cumberbatch, 40, and the late Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, who died in 1930, were 16th cousins, twice removed, according to the web site Ancestry.com.

Cumberbatch and "Sherlock" return for three new episodes beginning Sunday night. With the British actor rocketing to movie stardom, it's likely to be his last time in the character.
Ancestry.com wasn't asked to dig into the backgrounds of Cumberbatch and Doyle, but its researchers love both the series and historical puzzles, said spokesman Dallin Hatch. They haven't told the actor of the connection.

Doyle and Cumberbatch's common ancestor was John of Gaunt, the duke of Lancaster and the fourth son of King Edward III of England, who lived in the 14th Century, the website said. John of Gaunt was Doyle's 15th great-grandfather and Cumberbatch's 17th great-grandfather.
"Making family history connections is similar to piecing together a mysterious puzzle, one that the great Sherlock Holmes himself would be intrigued to solve," said Lisa Elzey, family historian at Ancestry.

Holmes and sidekick John Watson, played in the PBS series by Martin Freeman, came to life in a novel written in 1890, and were featured in dozens more detective stories.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2017)

Murder case dismissed against ex-wrestler 'Superfly' Snuka 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/mu...wrestler-superfly-snuka/ar-BBxRLS0?li=AA2qN5v

ALLENTOWN, Pa. (AP) A Pennsylvania judge on Tuesday dismissed the murder case against former pro wrestler Jimmy ''Superfly'' Snuka, saying he is not competent to stand trial in the 1983 death of his girlfriend.

The decision by Lehigh County Judge Kelly Banach comes a month after Snuka's lawyer told the court that his 73-year-old client has dementia, is in hospice care in Florida and has six months to live.

The retired WWE star was charged in 2015 with third-degree murder and involuntary manslaughter in the death of Nancy Argentino, whose body was found more than three decades earlier in their Whitehall Township hotel room.
Prosecutors allege she was beaten, while Snuka has maintained she died from a fall. Authorities reopened the investigation after The Morning Call newspaper raised questions about the case in 2013.

Banach had ruled last summer that Snuka was not competent to stand trial after his attorney argued the ex-athlete suffers from dementia, partly due to the head trauma sustained over a long career in the ring. Prosecutors countered that Snuka's brain shows normal signs of aging and suggested he might be feigning symptoms.

At a hearing last month to re-evaluate Snuka's mental fitness, his wife told the judge that the family struggles to keep him from leaving home during bouts of psychosis in which he thinks he's late for a wrestling match. Banach then took time to review Snuka's medical records before ruling.

On Tuesday, a spokeswoman for the district attorney's office said prosecutors are evaluating their options. Snuka's lawyer Robert Kirwan could not immediately be reached for comment.

Snuka, a native of Fiji who previously lived in Camden County, New Jersey, was known on the wrestling circuit for diving from the ropes.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2017)

Star Wars: See How Tarkin Came to Life in Rogue One Special on Nightline

When fans went to see*Rogue One: A Star Wars Story, many were surprised - some downright shocked, some maybe a bit put off - to see Grand Moff Tarkin up on their screen, looking like actor Peter Cushing - now deceased - hadn't aged a day since 1977. That was thanks to the visual effects wizardry of Industrial Light and Magic, actor Guy Henry, and the Cushing family estate.

Now the secrets of that effect will be revealed on a special episode of ABC's*Nightline airing tonight, January 4, 2017. The process is broken down into three primary steps in the teaser video for the episode.

The video starts with original photography of Henry, acting in full costume with some special motion capture headgear on; that's so when they use his voice and cadence with the digital face of Cushing, they match up perfectly. From there, ILM digitally removed the head gear, as well as Henry's hair, creating a digital version of his face. From there it's the morphing into a digital Peter Cushing, who delivers the final performance on screen.

It's a revolutionary technology, and one that had fans split. Some thought it worked perfectly, or at least well enough that they hardly (if at all) noticed there was a digital actor on screen. Some were more sensitive to it and got pulled out of the film. Still, it at least demonstrates where things are*going and ILM's technical prowess continues to improve. When visiting and touring the ILM facilities, they told Comicbook.com about more than one technology that didn't exist, "So we invented it," and quite nonchalantly.

http://comicbook.com/starwars/2017/...rkin-came-to-life-in-rogue-one-special-on-ni/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2017)

Rogue One Passes $800m At The Worldwide Box-Office

http://www.empireonline.com/movies/news/rogue-one-passes-800m-worldwide-box-office/

It may not be surprising news to hear that a Star Wars movie has made a planet-sized amount of cash, but even so, Rogue One: A Star Wars Story has reached an impressive box-office milestone. The first Star Wars anthology film earned $801.9 million in its first 18 days of release.

In the US, Gareth Edwards' spin-off took $440m, while here in the UK the film took ?50.7m ? stealing the crown of 2016's biggest film from Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them in the dying hours of the year. 
Though it is unlikely to come close to the $2 billion tally of last year's The Force Awakens', it will easily pass the billion-dollar mark ? an impressive take for a relatively risky movie outside of the main episodic series.

It caps off a record-breaking year for Disney, who became the first studio to bank $7 billion in a single year. Five of the biggest films of 2016 come from the Mouse House, and the top four ? Captain America: Civil War, Finding Dory, Zootopia/Zootropolis, and The Jungle Book ? are all Disney properties. The top three grossed over $1 billion each.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2017)

Heterometrus spinnifer rehouse 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y5U8A-nNQI


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2017)

Giant Mantis Feeding and fall from the enclosure!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7WKgRhrVBU


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2017)

Gregzs said:


> Murder case dismissed against ex-wrestler 'Superfly' Snuka
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/mu...wrestler-superfly-snuka/ar-BBxRLS0?li=AA2qN5v
> 
> ...



RIP

WWE Hall of Famer Jimmy 'Superfly' Snuka dies 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mor...ka-dies/ar-AAlTybk?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Legendary professional wrestler and WWE Hall of Famer Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka, who thrilled fans for decades with his splash from the top rope, died Sunday from stomach cancer. He was 73. *
His daughter, who wrestled under the name Tamina Snuka, posted on Instagram with the hashtag #BestDad to announce Snuka?s death.

Snuka, billed from the Fiji Islands, had three stints with World Wrestling Federation/World Wrestling Entertainment and was inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame in 1996.*

Snuka most famously feuded with Magnificent Muraco. Snuka?s leap off the top of the steel cage in Madison Square Garden on to Muraco in October 1983 is among the most iconic images in pro wrestling history.*

Snuka also is noted for his 1984 feud with Rowdy Roddy Piper, which included Piper making fun of Snuka?s South Pacific heritage by hitting him over the head with a coconut. Snuka would be in the corner of Hulk Hogan and Mister T for the original WrestleMania against Piper and Cowboy Bob Orton.*

Snuka also wrestled in ECW, AWA, TNA, WCW, and other independent organizations and was in the ring as recently as 2014.*

His death comes two weeks after murder charges were dropped because of his health in the death of his girlfriend in 1983. Charges were filed in September 2015 after prosecutors reopened the case following a plea from Nancy Argentino?s family.

Snuka was moved to hospice care in Florida months ago and given six months to live, his lawyer told the court in December in a hearing to re-evaluate whether Snuka was competent to stand trial. At the time, his wife told the judge that the family was struggling to keep him from leaving home during episodes of psychosis because he thinks he is late for a match.*

The judge ruled in June that Snuka was not competent to stand trial because of dementia and other health issues, but the charges remained in place until they were dismissed this month.*

Snuka was charged with third-degree murder and involuntary manslaughter. Argentino?s body was found in a hotel room in Whitehall Township, Pa., and the coroner determined she had a skull fracture. Snuka had said she died in a fall.

After the charges were initially filed, WWE suspended Snuka?s legends contract and removed his page from the Hall of Fame portion of its website.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2017)

An astronaut has recorded a 'first of its kind' video of mysterious blue jets of electricity

http://www.businessinsider.com/blue...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2017)

Read the Letter Trump's Immigrant Grandpa Wrote Begging Not to Be Deported

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...-to-be-deported-vgtrn?utm_source=vicelandfbUS

In November, a German tabloid unearthed a*1905 letter*from Donald Trump's grandfather,*Friedrich Trump, in which he*begged*German authorities not to deport him. The handwritten letter?originally in German?has now been translated and published in the latest issue of Harper's.

The elder Trump first emigrated to the US from the Bavarian town of*Kallstadt in the German Empire*in 1885 at the age of 16, illegally skipping out on mandatory military service (sounds familiar). That move lost him his citizenship, and he later became a US citizen where he made his fortune*running brothels and bars during the Yukon gold rush.

Trump returned to his homeland in the early 1900s, but he was scheduled to be deported because of his draft-dodging history. The newly*translated letter is a plea to*Prince Luitpold of Bavaria, who ruled over the Kallstadt at the time, not to deport Trump back to the US.

"Why should we be deported? This is very, very hard for a family," Trump writes. "What will our fellow citizens think if honest subjects are faced with such a decree?not to mention the great material losses it would incur."

Apparently the letter didn't do enough to convince the prince, since history has it that Trump wound up in the United*States again, churning out a lineage of children*that would someday wind up in the White House.*Would the 2017 political climate be a different place if a well-bearded Bavarian royal did Friedrich Trump a solid in 1905? Let's not dwell on that one too much.

You can go read the whole thing over at*Harper's.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2017)

Hunter Recruitment: Women Hunters - MeatEater with Steven Rinella


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2017)

A Fast Moving Train Showers Waiting Passengers With Snow As It Moves Into the Station

http://laughingsquid.com/a-fast-mov...ngers-with-snow-as-it-moves-into-the-station/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-Cb9x70gYQ


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2017)

Teenager discovers 7.44 carat diamond in Arkansas state park 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/te...te-park/ar-BBydf4C?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

A teenager made the discovery of a lifetime when he stumbled across a 7.44 carat diamond at an Arkansas state park.

Officials at Crater of Diamonds State Park at Murfreesboro say the rock found Saturday by 14-year-old Kalel Langford is the seventh largest found since the park was established in 1972. The park hasn't provided an estimate of the diamond's value.

?It was just a few inches from a stream of water, with a bunch of other rocks that were about the same size,? Langford told Fox 16.
He has named it "Superman's Diamond" and plans to keep it as a souvenir of his visit.

Park interpreter Waymon Cox describes the diamond as pinto-bean sized and similar in color to coffee.

?This diamond is a truly extraordinary find,? Cox told Fox 16. ?It was Kalel?s dream to visit the Crater of Diamonds State Park, and now he will always be part of this park?s remarkable history.?
The largest diamond ever discovered in the United States, the 40.23 carat "Uncle Sam," was unearthed on the land in 1924.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2017)

A Curious Wild Cheetah Jumps Into a Vehicle Surprising the Tourist Waiting Inside

https://laughingsquid.com/a-curious...ehicle-surprising-the-tourist-waiting-inside/

While on safari at the Masai Mara National Park, an unsuspecting tourist got the surprise of his life when a curious wild cheetah jumped into the same vehicle where he was waiting inside. Luckily, the tourist remained calm and the big cat carried on without incident.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2017)

Justin Trudeau Wants a Rematch with Matthew Perry: 'Who Hasn't Wanted to Punch Chandler?'

http://www.msn.com/en-us/entertainm...handler/ar-BBz9ZqX?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

Watch out Matthew Perry - Justin Trudeau is ready to fight!

The Canadian prime minister tweeted on Saturday morning that he's ready for a rematch with the Friends star, who beat him up once when they attended elementary school at Rockcliffe Park Public School in Ottawa.

I've been giving it some thought, and you know what, who hasn't wanted to punch Chandler? Trudeau, 45, wrote. How about a rematch @MatthewPerry?

Perry, who is half-Canadian, recounted their original fight during a visit to Jimmy Kimmel Liveon March 15.

Although the 47-year-old actor was in fifth grade at the time - and a few years ahead of Trudeau - he was envious of the boy.

My friend Chris Murray, who was also in the fifth grade in Canada, reminded me that we actually beat up Justin Trudeau, he told Kimmel, 49. We both beat him up. I think he was excelling in a sport that we weren't so it was pure jealousy.

Trudeau's father, Pierre Trudeau, was then-prime minister - but Perry insisted that wasn't the reason he attacked him.

I think he was the only kid in school that we could beat up, he said, adding, You know, I'm not bragging about this, this is terrible. I was a stupid kid, I didn't want to beat him up. In fact, I think at one point I tried to turn it into love play.

Trudeau assumed office in November 2015. Looking back on it, Perry credits his alleged knockdown or the prime minister's success.

I think it was rather instrumental in him ... going to such great heights and becoming the prime minister, Perry told Kimmel of the alleged knockdown. I think he said, 'I'm gonna rise above this and I'm gonna become prime minister.'


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2017)

Jameson Distillers Find a 230 Year Old Barrel of Whiskey In the Foundation of the Bow Street Facility

https://laughingsquid.com/jameson-d...in-the-foundation-of-the-bow-street-facility/

On April 1, 2017, the makers of Jameson Whiskey announced that while undergoing renovations to their Bow Street Facility in Dublin, Ireland they found a 230 year old barrel of Irish whiskey buried in the foundation of the building. The staff supposed that this was a very precious batch for it to have been hidden so well by the founder John Jameson, but upon pouring the contents, they discovered that angels had ?taken more than their fair share? and left behind only a single glass of this precious whiskey. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YJsFKqE2Kk


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2017)

New Spider-Like, Tree-Climbing Crab Species Found

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/04/new-crab-species-india-weird-wild-animals/

A striking new species of crab has been found living in tree-holes high above the ground. The animal, which fits in the palm of a human hand, has a deep bluish black body that stands out against the tree bark that it prowls for worms and seeds to eat.

Scientists discovered the crab?named Kani maranjandu?in the lush forests of the Western Ghats in south India. It?s an entirely new genus and species named after the Kani, the tribal community that noticed the crabs, and maranjandu, the local colloquial term for tree crab.

The forest-dwelling Kani first reported sightings of ?long-legged crabs? on trees in 2014. A. Biju Kumar, a professor of aquatic biology at the University of Kerala, was at that time leading a project to survey the Western Ghats of Kerala for freshwater crabs. After months of tracking the tree crabs with the help of the tribesmen, Kumar and his student Smrithy Raj recently managed to catch a couple of these elusive crabs.

In the Journal of Crustacean Biology, the scientists describe Kani maranjandu as having a distinct hard outer shell or carapace that is broad, swollen, and convex. Most conspicuously, the legs are extremely long, with slender, curved, sharp ends that help them get a good grip on the tree, making them effective climbers.

The crabs live in water-filled hollows of tall evergreen and deciduous trees. The Kani tribesmen detect their presence by looking for air bubbles coming out of the hollows. Outside the hollows, the crabs move rapidly on tree trunks, using their pincer-bearing thick front legs to propel themselves.

The crabs are shy creatures, retreating deep inside the hollows when approached. The younger ones take shelter in the canopy of the trees, up to about 30 feet. That?s unusual for crabs, which don?t normally climb more than a few feet into trees.

?This lifestyle of tree living indicates that, since they cannot disperse widely through the sea, their range tends to be limited to a very narrow area,? says Tohru Naruse, an expert on crab biodiversity at Japan?s University of the Ryukyus. He not involved in the discovery.

This geographical restriction could mean that any impact on their habitat could put the species at greater risk.

Biju Kumar also stresses the importance of the crab?s habitat: the large trees and forest ecosystem of the Western Ghats. The crabs? existence hinges on rainwater collected in tree hollows, and the crabs have been observed to change trees if the hollows dry up. The broad, swollen carapace is an adaptation that helps them hold water in their gill chambers.

?It also suggests that the tree-climbing behavior and morphology of Kani maranjandu, and possibly other related, undiscovered species, has evolved where they are distributed,? adds Naruse.

For Peter K.L. Ng, a National University of Singapore biologist who helped classify Kani maranjandu, the species? most alluring feature is how it illustrates crab evolution. ?The exciting thing for me is that these crabs, regardless of where they have been found, and how they are related (or unrelated) to each other, they have nevertheless evolved to use specialized habitats to enhance their survival?in this case, tree-holes and climbing,? he says.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2017)

Shame!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2017)

April The Giraffe Has An Unfortunate Response When A Vet Tries To Take A Look At Her New Baby

http://www.iflscience.com/plants-an...n-a-vet-tries-to-take-a-look-at-her-new-baby/


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2017)

Pavel's Bad Hair Day - Doctor Who: Series 10


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2017)

The Biggest Movie From the Year You Were Born 

https://www.thrillist.com/entertainment/nation/oscar-winning-movies-box-office-hits-birthday-years


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2017)

7 Fireworks FAILS

https://www.thrillist.com/entertainment/nation/firework-fails-fireworks-videos-gone-wrong


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2017)

SIBERIAN HUSKY PUPPIES


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2017)

RIP Adam West


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2017)

Scott Adkins: 17 years ago I worked with 成龍 Jackie Chan on The Accidental Spy. I ran on from the left and he punched my lights out and that was it - humble beginnings. Last night at the Jackie Chan Action Awards in Shanghai I won best fight sequence and best stunt actor. Dreams come true with hard work and dedication. Feeling very blessed. #stayready SA


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2017)

not a very nice roommate. lol


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2017)

Larry David and Bernie Sanders Are Apparently Related 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/entertainm...-are-apparently-related/ar-AAoUAbg?li=BBmkt5R

At a Democratic candidates forum in November 2015, Sen. Bernie Sanders, I-Vermont, raised the most urgent question in American politics: Is he really Larry David?

The answer, most likely, is no. But the former presidential candidate and the "Curb Your Enthusiasm" star are apparently distantly related.

Sanders is a "third cousin or something," David told reporters at a Television Critics Association event on Wednesday. The comedian, who impersonated the senator on "Saturday Night Live" during the 2016 election, said he learned about the genealogical connection while filming an upcoming episode of the PBS series "Finding Your Roots."

"I was very happy about that," David said, according to Variety. "I thought there must have been some connection."

David, who scored an Emmy nomination for the spot-on impression of his fellow Brooklyn native on "SNL," explained how he came to play the part.

"This Bernie Sanders thing," David told reporters, according to Variety. "During the first debate between Bernie and Hillary, ["SNL" creator] Lorne Michaels got emails and calls during the debate, saying that I should be doing Bernie Sanders."

That's when Hollywood agent Ari Emanuel, the inspiration for Jeremy Piven's character on "Entourage," stepped in to help close the deal.

"Ari Emanuel called me up and said, 'What did you think?'' And every time I watched Bernie Sanders, I would repeat everything that he said, because I know that I can talk like that. So I started talking to Ari, the agent, I started talking to him like Bernie."

The rest is television history.

Sanders even appeared with David in a February 2016 sketch. The "Seinfeld" creator played an aristocratic gentleman on a sinking ship who debates the merits of democratic socialism with the senator's rumpled commoner.
"Curb Your Enthusiasm," David's semi-autobiographical sitcom, returns to HBO in October.

Sanders did not immediately respond to news reports about his expanded family tree.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okUZOfItgI4


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2017)

Puerto Rico after Maria

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umzgPQrXduM


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2017)

Garrott Coelho, Darnell Ferguson, and Luke Carroll on October 8 at 9






https://www.facebook.com/GarrottCo8...b9T6ZKPG3c066UPq4nHcWGHooaK7xfuaM&pnref=story


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hlt3rA-oDao

Kellywise


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2017)

Utah nurse arrested for doing her job settles for $500,000

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...m_term=.42e9b87d2356&wpisrc=nl_az_most&wpmk=1


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2017)

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...ab-sneaks-up-on-a-sleeping-bird-and-kills-it/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8gJ4RTBxcg


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2017)

See the New York City That Never Was


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2018)

Shamrock Shakes for dogs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1exjECuFGOU


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2018)

RIP Stephen Hawking

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMGYiY8TzVY


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2018)

Testilying by Police: A Stubborn Problem

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/18/nyregion/testilying-police-perjury-new-york.html


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2018)

Lottery Winner Pleads Guilty To Bank Robbery

LOS ANGELES (CBSLA) ? A man who once won a $19 million lottery jackpot pleaded guilty Thursday to four federal counts of bank robbery, authorities said.
James Allen Hayes, 55, who was also known as James Killen and Ceaser Killen, was indicted last October in connection with bank heists in Newhall, Valencia and Santa Barbara counties. Authorities say he is believed to be the PT Cruiser Bandit and the Seasoned Bandit, so named by the FBI for his gray/white hair.

In each heist, the robber slipped a note to the teller demanding cash and threatening to shoot if they did not comply, according to the indictment.
As part of the plea deal, Hayes agreed to forfeit a light-colored Chrysler PT Cruiser, which was allegedly used in some of the robberies.

Hayes was indicted in October for a string of bank heists between April and September in the Pacific Palisades, Stevenson Ranch, Valencia, Newhall, Carpinteria, Goleta, and Santa Maria.
He faces up to 20 years behind bars when he is sentenced and could be ordered to pay restitution of about $40,000, according to the U.S. Attorney?s Office.

Hayes was a Ventura security guard supervisor on the graveyard shift in January of 1998 when he won a $19 million SuperLotto jackpot. His ex-wife reportedly took half the jackpot, and Hayes ended up with a $6 million lump sum and a $1,000-a-week heroin habit.
When tracked down and arrested by the FBI in October, authorities said Hayes was living in an abandoned garage.
He is scheduled to be sentenced on June 7.

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/03/15/lottery-winner-bank-robber/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRaii_iV6vg


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2018)

Top 5 Unusual Fast Foods Taste Test - Part 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXRAFhfmZTg


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyrMHAWTK5c


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2018)

RIP Margot Kidder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbiA3HlyduM


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2018)

Atari Co-Founder Ted Dabney Dead At 81

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/atari-ted-dabney-obituary_us_5b0aefc4e4b0568a880c878b

Ted Dabney, who co-founded Atari in 1972 and helped launch the video game industry, died Saturday at the age of 81. 

Dabney had been diagnosed with esophageal cancer late last year and was told he had just eight months to live, according to Eurogamer.

Video game historian and scholar Leonard Herman told HuffPost he heard of Ted?s death from a colleague and then phoned Dabney?s wife, Carolyn, to confirm the news and offer his condolences. Herman relayed the news to his Facebook followers on Saturday. 
?RIP dear friend. Your legacy will live on a long time!? he wrote.

Though Dabney?s time with Atari was short, he was very influential. He and co-founder Nolan Bushnell released the first commercially available video game, ?Computer Space,? in 1971.
The circuit technology Dabney designed for ?Computer Space? was later used to make the hugely popular game ?Pong,? a key contribution in the history of gaming.

After Atari, Dabney worked at electronics companies like Fujitsu, Raytheon and Teledyne. When he had had enough of the industry, Dabney and his wife moved to the more natural setting of the Sierra Nevada mountains, where they owned and operated a small grocery store, according to an oral history.

Appreciators of video game history touted Dabney?s accomplishments on social media and celebrated his lasting impact.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2018)

The Life of Anthony Bourdain, a Rebel in the Kitchen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JAbiG5rIuk


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2018)

Furious World Tour | MOSCOW, RUSSIA Street Food, BEST Restaurants, Food CHALLENGE, Bunker, World Cup

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTLBhJoH0-Y


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2018)

What's Left in Laos After a Dam Collapsed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CkyVhA_nZY


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2018)

Remembering Neil Simon, A Broadway Legend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJJ9ZBXLthk


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2018)

Inside Miami?s Luxury Car Hustle: Fake it ?Til You Make It

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXmKyzvF7BI


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2018)

Salton Sea California

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCYcSbCR6z4&t=6s


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2018)

2528 pound pumpkin

https://mentalfloss.com/article/559...-record?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2018)

Gregzs said:


> The Long, Long Run: Glenn Frey and Don Henley Reflect on 'History of the Eagles' - NYTimes.com



Glenn Frey?s Son Deacon Seamlessly Fills In For His Legendary Late Father Onstage With The Eagles

https://laughingsquid.com/deacon-frey-fills-in-for-glenn-frey-with-the-eagles/


After the tragic news that The Eagles co-founder Glenn Frey had passed away in January 2016, many fans weren?t sure if the band would continue touring or if they did, would they ever sound the same? Vince Gill had already joined up, but it wasn?t until Deacon Frey decided to fill in for his legendary father that it all came together. The band is currently touring across the United States, after which they will be heading off to Europe and then to Australia and New Zealand in 2019.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0prlh9ub20


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2018)

Andrew Robinson, Terry Farrell, and Alexander Siddig






http://www.startrek.com/article/dst-celebrates-ds9


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2018)

Video Shows Terrifying Escalator Accident in Rome That Injured at Least 20

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...bSv8TuXL2j7H90uPtY-bXMv9U&utm_source=vicefbus


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2018)

Touring A Massive $188 Million California Mega Mansion

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4HmbEbCT2c


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2018)

2077lb Jack O'Lantern

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2018/1...es-world-record-jack-o-lantern/6081541081581/


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2018)

We Test Freezing Cryotherapy: -292? For 3 Minutes | Inc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qssxnv0vzw


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2018)

On Halloween night 2018, the LED screen at the top of the rather distinctive Salesforce Tower in San Francisco turned a bright orange before revealing a brilliant ?Eye of Sauron?, the symbolic emblem of the iconic villain who appeared throughout The Lord of the Rings series. This remarkable event came about through a public petition put forward by a local group called The Fellowship, who asked CEO Marc Benioff to make it so. And so he did.

https://laughingsquid.com/san-franc...sHCAkVj6XyVeZrLGlMuqhq3UhikPKYspjMctZ3drCrS8Y


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2018)

Black & White cake doughnut from Doughnut Plant


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2018)

RIP Stan Lee


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2018)

Remembering Stan Lee 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQGKjlTbIWg


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2018)

Irish People Taste Test Thanksgiving Food

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUyqH-BE9lk


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 24, 2018)

Uncle Sam balloon in the Macy's Thanksgiving Parade of 1940.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2018)

Alaska Earthquake

Vine Rd. near Wasilla


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## jolter604 (Dec 1, 2018)

Gregzs said:


>


It's creeping down to socal


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2018)

https://www.iflscience.com/plants-a...IVboYlwOZjGjrMUE2aHdcaZ0UaHMurIxnuB889FmOUehI

Called Dozer, the cow lives on the Kismet Creek Farm in Hanover, Canada. And while Knickers was an impressive 1.94 meters (6.4 feet) tall, Dozer is even bigger at 1.98 meters (6.5 feet).

Sadly for Knickers, a cow though he might be, he has lost his billing as flavor of the week to the slightly chunkier Dozer. But both of them fall short of the record, an Italian ox called Bellino, which measures 2.1 meters (6.8 feet) tall.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2018)

Mandy Moore


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2018)

Josh Duhamel next Monday.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2018)

On Friday this Alaska road collapsed in an earthquake. It's already been fixed\


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UtwC8j3FXw

Aquaman


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2019)

RIP 

The article doesn't mention his role in Elvira Mistress of the Dark. 


https://comicbook.com/startrek/2019...ard-death-star-trek-doctor-who-mark-sheppard/

British actor William Morgan Sheppard has passed away. He was 86.

Sheppard is best known for playing four different roles across Star Trek television and movies. He played the Rura Penth commandant in Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country. He played Cmdr. Data?s ?grandfather? Ira Graves in the Star Trek: The Next Generation episode ?The Schizoid Man.? He also played a Qatai in the Star Trek: Voyager episode ?Bliss.? His final Star Trek role was that of the Vulcan Science Council minister is the 2009 Star Trek reboot movie.

He also appeared in the Doctor Who Season Six episode ?The Impossible Astronaut.? He played an older version of the character Canton Everett Deleware III. His son, popular character actor Mark Sheppard (Crowley on Supernatural), played the younger version. Both Sheppards are among the few actors to appear in both the Star Trek and Doctor Who franchise.
The Sheppards also played the older and younger versions of the same character in an episode of NCIS. They played Marcin Jerek, a Polish-born former interrogator for the CIA, in the season six episode ?Broken Bird.?

Mark Sheppard made a statement about his father?s death on Instagram.

?We went to spend some time with my father today,? he wrote. ?Though he couldn?t speak, we held hands, he laughed and was so happy to see us. We left and came home. A good day. He was rushed to hospital and passed at 6:30pm, my mother by his side. I am so grateful that he didn?t have to suffer any longer. Thank you for all your kind thoughts, love and prayers.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2019)

His second testicle has been removed but put sperm on ice for family. Even with checks it can still happen. Even so, get checked regularly.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIxpBrOxPbU


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2019)

Hey Tom Brady and Michael Jordan, I have 6 too. Plus I have "6" MVPs (a record in all sports) and scored the most points ever 3 NCAA MVPs and won 3 NCAA titles .. "Slow ya roll on the G.O.A.T. chatter young men!!" AND I fought BRUCE LEE!! - Kareem Abdul-Jabbar


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2019)

The immensely strong and wonderfully kind Hafth?r ?Thor? Bj?rnsson aka The Mountain from Game of Thrones quite humorously offered to carry strangers around in a large front facing baby carrier as a show of his immense strength in an amusing ad for the Norwegian grocery company Kolonial. Thor took an outspoken elder woman to feed the ducks, while a man in a suit asked to be dropped off at home.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP1mTdXeHhk


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2019)

RIP Dave Kimmerle

The family of David Kimmerle would like to thank all of you for your love and concern. David passed away on February 5th. We don?t know all of the details at this point in time, but we do know that it was not intentional. Toxicology reports will reveal more.

To put to rest some of the rumors circulating: David had lots of friends and family reaching out to him, but in Dave?s own words, ?I think sometimes with an audience, really getting to know personal truths is more difficult, so because I set out with sincerity in my heart to find out these things in my life, I could not take anyone with me.?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## skylerman (Feb 18, 2019)

no oko no garumon 

she was molested at the age of 12 her father fucked her to porn without dicks cause he wanted to be the only one.  The gov basically does whatever the alnas want because daddy has launch codes and would blow up the world if the approve judge says no.  her and her father are sucker mangas.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2019)

As many a 12-year-old boy has observed, the German shepherd is a badass dog. That's kind of their whole point. But a counterintuitive fact about the world is that, taken as a whole, cats are actually way more badass than dogs. Compare lions, panthers, and tigers to coyotes, wolves, and the large dog whose bellies you've amiably patted. There's no contest.

For an illustration of this concept, look no further than the video above. In it, a German shepherd at the zoo gets a little fresh with a cougar behind a glass partition. The cougar then takes action, and the interaction is far more satisfying than noted movie-that-came-out-in-2001 Cats & Dogs.

At about five seconds in, the dog seems to like his chances against the monstrous cat, but soon faces facts and spends the next minute and 55 seconds cowering as the cougar flexes on him. Thankfully, there's a pane of glass there -- but what a terrible zoo that would be if there weren't.

Anyway, go hug your dog.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZJ9OVDj-kY

https://www.thrillist.com/news/nati...Hs8Q8NYkf8swX-L01DUPhxhbBTZWfLu5MsGr9VhrUXmoQ


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsvaHiss-hs


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2019)

Disney has started laying off 21st Century Fox executives after officially closing on its $71.3 billion dollar deal to acquire the studio.

More than 20 executives, who worked at the 20th Century Fox Studios lot, were let go. Another 3,000 people are expected to be laid off in the coming months because of the merger.

Departments with a lot of overlap such as marketing and distribution are expected to be most affected by the reductions in staff.

Disney also announced Thursday it was shutting down Fox 2000, a division that produced films such as?Fight Club," ?The Devil Wears Prada? and ?Love, Simon.?

https://www.nydailynews.com/news/na...Ty8ISqjzfC0EcrkZAU_8cuz2PhZHjL31r_lTiRHz4YhNM


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2019)

*"Swole" is now in the dictionary.*

https://apnews.com/60ed55cd28d34281bc949d324a0208eb

BOSTON (AP) ? Get swole, prepare a bug-out bag, grab a go-cup and maybe you?ll have a better chance of surviving the omnicide.

Translation: Hit the gym and bulk up, put a bunch of stuff essential for survival in an easy-to-carry bag, grab a drink for the road, and perhaps you?ll live through a man-made disaster that could wipe out the human race.

Swole , bug-out bag , go-cup and omnicide are just a few of the 640 additions to Merriam-Webster?s dictionary added Monday.

Deciding what gets included is a painstaking process involving the Springfield, Massachusetts-based company?s roughly two dozen lexicographers, said Peter Sokolowski, Merriam-Webster?s editor at large.

They scan online versions of newspapers, magazines, academic journals, books and even movie and television scripts until they detect what he calls ?a critical mass? of usage that warrants inclusion.

The words are added to the online dictionary first, before some are later added to print updates of the company?s popular Collegiate Dictionary, which according to company spokeswoman Meghan Lunghi, has sold more than 50 million copies since 1898, making it the ?best-selling hardcover book after the Bible.?

?So many people use our website as their principal dictionary and we want it to be current,? Sokolowski said. ?We want to be as useful as possible.?

The latest additions include mostly new words, or phrases, but also some old words with new meanings or applications.

Take unplug and snowflake, for example. Unplug means to literally tug an electric plug from a wall socket, but now, it also has a more metaphorical meaning, as in to disconnect from social media, he said.

And yes, a snowflake is still a beautiful ice crystal that floats from the sky during winter, but it now also has a usually disparaging meaning of ?someone who is overly sensitive,? according to Merriam-Webster?s definition.

Some of the words have been around for decades, but are included in the dictionary because of increased usage.

Omnicide, which means ?the destruction of all life,? dates to the Cold War and was used in reference to the threat of nuclear annihilation, but lately it has been used to define the risk of other man-made disasters, primarily climate change.

Popular culture ?movies, TV and sports ? is a common source of new words, such as buzzy , an adjective that literally means creating a buzz, such as a ?buzzy new movie.?

And then there?s EGOT , a noun that refers to an entertainer who has won an Emmy, a Grammy, an Oscar and a Tony. Audrey Hepburn, Marvin Hamlisch, Mel Brooks and Whoopi Goldberg are among the elite group .

Garbage time, those painful final minutes of a game when one team has an insurmountable lead and both teams empty their benches, has been around since 1960, but is on the latest list of new words.

With the rapid advance of science, many new words come from the fields of technology and medicine.

In the internet age when it?s sometimes difficult to determine whether the vast amounts of information we?re exposed to is accurate, the dictionary is a rock, Sokolowski said.

?We need the dictionary more than ever now that we have information flying at us from all directions,? he said.


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2019)

RIP Chewie

Harrison Ford Releases Statement on Passing of Chewbacca Actor Peter Mayhew

Star Wars fandom was shocked today with the announcement of the tragic passing of Chewbacca actor Peter Mayhew, who played the lovable Wookiee in five different films in the saga. Mayhew's warmth resonated on the screen as Chewbacca, despite being covered in in pounds of fur. And it was his relationship with Han Solo that many Star Wars fans latched on to.

Han Solo actor Harrison Ford issued a statement to ComicBook.com in response to the passing of Mayhew, expressing his sorrow with kind words to his on-screen counterpart. Read his statement in full below:

"Peter Mayhew was a kind and gentle man, possessed of great dignity and noble character. These aspects of his own personality, plus his wit and grace, he brought to Chewbacca. We were partners in film and friends in life for over 30 years and I loved him. He invested his soul in the character and brought great pleasure to the Star Wars audience."

Ford added, "Chewbacca was an important part of the success of the films we made together. He knew how important the fans of the franchise were to it?s continued success and he was devoted to them. I and millions of others will never forget Peter and what he gave us all. My thoughts are with his dear wife Angie and his children. Rest easy, my dear friend..."

Mayhew's passing was announced so close to the annual Star Wars holiday May the 4th, and this year's event might prove to be bittersweet among some fans.

Mayhew and Ford last appeared on screen together in Star Wars: The Force Awakens, reviving their roles more than three decades after Return of the Jedi. That film was a swan song for both actors, as Ford's character was written out of the saga while Mayhew passed the mantle on to new actor Joonas Suotamo.

Mayhew is survived by his wife Angie and his three children.

https://comicbook.com/starwars/2019...C5uNadD0XbU2nASgOFsSohewkTbePNShn7p88-WqzA5xo


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2019)

Car manufacturer Renault certainly knows how to roll a performance check! A recently released commercial in Brazil for the KWID Outsider highlights the adventures you can find in the new SUV. To help them on this epic quest, the characters of the classic 1980s Dungeons & Dragons cartoon step out of animation into a fiery real-world adventure that begs to be watched over and over.

Hank, Eric, Diana, Presto, Sheila, Bobby and, oh yes, Uni face off against an appropriately menacing and imposing-looking Tiamat in this unforgettable commercial.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC9-bfsNne8


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2019)

Ryan Reynolds Commits to Blowing Every Glass Bottle for His Limited Run, Signature Aviation American Gin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3ygIj12Xy8


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2019)

Pilot dead when helicopter crashes into Manhattan high-rise

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov2SzuOD4dE


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2019)

The Strongest Man in History premieres on the History Channel on July 10

https://www.history.com/shows/the-strongest-man-in-history


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2019)

Laugh-In and Voice Actor Arte Johnson Dies at 90

Arte Johnson, a prolific actor whose work included Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In and Love at First Bite, has passed away at the age of 90. Johnson's family announced (via The Hollywood Reporter) that the actor died on Wednesday at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles. His cause of death was reportedly heart failure, after a three-year battle with bladder and prostate cancer.

Johnson's most iconic Laugh-In appearances included his role as Wolfgang, the former German stormtrooper known for his catchphrase of "verry interesting". He also was known for playing Tyrone F. Horneigh on the series, an old man who harasses Gladys (Ruth Buzzi) on a park bench. The actor ultimately earned an Emmy for his work on the show.

Johnson was born in 1929 in Benton Harbor, Michigan. His first step into the business came when he impulsively stepped into an audition line, and was ultimately cast as a 65-year-old Frenchman in Gentlemen Prefer Blondes.

From there, Johnson began a prolific film and television career that included It's Always Jan, Bewitched, and the Twilight Zone episode "The Whole Truth". He also appeared in the Lost in Space episode "Princess of Space", and "The Flip-Side of Satan" episode of Night Gallery.

After Laugh-In, Johnson made appearances on Match Game, The Gong Show, and Wheel of Fortune. His career as a voice actor included Misterjaw on The Pink Panther Laugh-and-a-Hal-Hour-and-a-Half Show, Devil Smurf on The Smurfs, Newt on Animaniacs, and Dr. Ludwig Von Strangebuck and Count Ray on Ducktales. He also lent his voice to more than 80 audiobook recordings.

Before retiring from acting in 2006, Johnson's final role was voicing Virman Vundabar in the 2005 Justice League Unlimited episode "The Ties That Bind".

Johnson is survived by his wife, Gisela, as well as his brother and Laugh-In co-star Coslough Johnson. Donations in his name can be made to Actors & Others for Animals.

https://comicbook.com/tv-shows/2019...IMEYCmbC_2_7yDWDOsyr53-X4yzZpE56gI3QaFOyu1PgY


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2019)

Star Wars Fans Direct Traffic With Lightsabers During New York Blackout

https://comicbook.com/starwars/2019...cLL7pWuhWZPoH-BBMmGxYR6chRO9qcdI96sfu8pueKNRc

On Saturday night, a power failure in New York City left the West Side of Manhattan in the dark. Some of the city?s denizens became trapped in subway cars. Others had to navigate the roads of the city without the aid of streetlights or stoplights. Some good Samaritans took to the streets, using what light sources they could find to help direct traffic through the city. These included cell phones as well as lightsaber blades.

Some in the city, including The New York Times reporter Liam Stack, took photos of the Jedi in action. ?Now that it?s getting dark the civilians directing traffic in Hell?s Kitchen are using whatever light they can get, including cellphones and... light sabers #NYCblackout,? Stack tweeted with a photo on Twitter.

The one in Stack?s photo wasn?t alone. 

Directing traffic is a difficult and necessary job during incidents like this one. "I know how tricky it is when it comes to that intersection and I just saw in my mind car accidents people getting hit, people screaming," a woman told CNN, saying she learned the skill from her police officer father. "So I felt like I should have just tried."

The power outage lasted for approximately three hours. Con Edison said that a mechanical problem ? an explosion and fire, according to Gov. Andrew Cuomo ? at a substation was the cause of the blackout. The substation problem led to issues in six power sectors, leading to the power outage in portions of Manhattan.

The power came back on around 10 p.m. ?Power has been restored after today's #blackout, but New Yorkers should continue to exercise caution as everything returns to normal,? Cuomo tweeted. ?When things are at their worst, New Yorkers are at their best, and they were at their best tonight.?

Parts of Midtown and Hell?s Kitchen were also affected by the blackout. The outage occurred on the 42nd anniversary of the 1977 blackout that left the city in darkness.

Some found themselves trapped in elevators waiting for the power to return. Broadway shows canceled their performances.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2019)

Where Are All the Bob Ross Paintings? We Found Them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDs3o1uLEdU


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2019)

Why Did I Serve 16 Years for Murder When I Didn't Kill Anyone? | NYT Opinion

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKGy8TlGMDI


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2019)

God of War | Raising Kratos | "Making Of" Documentary

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ra_R-K_IoUc


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2019)

44 Injured by 'Tsunami' in Malfunctioning Wave Pool Accident

A park employee confirmed an "accidental breakdown in machinery" caused the incident, and not a disgruntled worker.

44 tourists have been injured by a "tsunami" in a malfunctioning wave pool in China.

Videos of the incident published online show dozens of adults and children being smashed together after faulty equipment suddenly caused a giant wave to sweep through the attraction at Yulong Shuiyun Water Amusement Park in Lonmgjing.

Five people were still being treated in hospital on Tuesday for injuries such as fractured ribs, the South China Morning Post reported.

"According to the initial stages of the investigation, the incident was caused by a power cut that damaged electronic equipment in the tsunami pool control room, which led to the waves in the tsunami pool becoming too big and injuring people," a government notice posted on Weibo said.

The park was shut down while an investigation took place.

The footage shows families screaming in terror as they attempt to flee the freak wave, with some children being thrown out of the pool completely and onto the pavement; swimmers were pulled from the water afterwards bloodied and crying.

A park employee confirmed an "accidental breakdown in machinery" caused the incident, and not a disgruntled worker.

"Online rumors say that a worker wrongly operated the controls, but in reality it was a problem with the equipment," they said.

https://toofab.com/2019/08/01/44-in...QETWnNRXo6QAF2Op0wdFiHdgWg6TI34jT9PZE81bnGUTc


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24-iwCaT2Pc


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2019)

AMERICAN GODS: SEASON 2 "Inside the House on the Rock" Special Feature

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rTbS2jSado


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2019)

Detailing Dirtiest Car Ever! First Wash in 37 Years Mercedes 280 SL

Larry Kosilla of AMMO Auto Care in New York City travelled out to New Jersey to help his client David surprise his father in an effort to convince him to restore the 1969 Mercedes-Benz 280 SL that had been sitting in his garage, untouched for 37 years. During this time an enormous amount of dust, mold and other things grew and gathered in and under the car. David thought that cleaning the car would help sway his father to see the value in restoration for posterity.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyTrkAqnkFI

https://laughingsquid.com/mercedes-...sPHsmBw9h4hqe06WXOXsFo-uxjFS0MIEKM0ekS8JEZXT4


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2019)

What happened to BENNY HILL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOGnr_LgS6Q


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2019)

Inside India's Crackdown on Kashmir

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSE83h59reg


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2019)

Star Wars: The Rise Of Skywalker | D23 Special Look

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n1T3HxHd7Y


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2019)

Missouri doctors find venomous brown recluse spider in woman's ear

https://www.foxnews.com/science/missouri-doctors-find-venomous-brown-recluse-spider-in-womans-ear

Doctors in Missouri reportedly pulled a dime-sized brown recluse spider out of a woman?s ear this week after she complained of pain.

Susie Torres, who hates spiders, told FOX 4 in Kansas City that she woke up Tuesday morning hearing ?swooshing? in her ear.

?It was like when you went swimming and you have all of that water in your ear," she said.

She initially thought she was having a reaction to an allergy shot, but when she went to the doctor a medical assistant found the eight-legged creature.

Doctors were able to remove the spider, which didn?t bite her.

Bites from a brown recluse spider can cause discoloring of the affected area and flulike symptoms.

"I went and put some cotton balls in my ears last night,? Torres told FOX 4. ?I?m shaking off my clothes and I don?t put my purse on the floor. I?m a little more cautious."


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2019)

Bomb squad investigating porta-potty explosion at N.J. construction site, formerly home of The Dump

A porta-potty explosion Sunday night in Gloucester County prompted scores of comments recalling the film ?Christmas Vacation? as cops and the county fire marshal look for clues.

After receiving a steady flow of reports about an explosion, Washington Township police arrived shortly before 8 p.m. Sunday at an At Home store under construction on Route 42. Construction workers pointed officers to the porta-potties on site, formerly home to a location of the furniture store called The Dump.

One portable toilet was broken into several pieces, but an adjacent porta-potty was left intact.

Workers were expelled from the site as police, the county fire marshal and the Camden County Bomb Squad were called in to investigate. The scene was deemed safe just after 10 p.m.

No one was injured, police said in a Facebook post about the incident, which they believe to be criminal mischief. ?No Christmas Vacation, Griswolds, Clark, Ellen, or Cousin Eddie comments please,? the post said.

The commenters did not listen, posting GIFs of Randy Quaid?s character dumping his RV?s sewage into the storm sewer.

There is a common misconception that porta-potties can explode due to methane gas buildup from waste, appearing to date back to a 2005 lawsuit. A man who worked at a methane plant in West Virginia lit a cigarette inside a porta-potty, igniting an explosion and leaving him severely disfigured. But that plant had a leaking methane line, he alleged.

In a March 2005 episode, the Discovery Channel show Mythbusters tested whether the portable toilet could produce enough gas to an explosion. They stuffed a crash dummy into a porta-potty and ignited a flame from a safe distance. But the air vents atop the portable toilet constipated their efforts.

The Mythbusters crew later sealed all the vents, lit a flare and then pumped the space with methane gas, which explodes at about minute 28 of this video.

Authorities have not said if any explosive devices were recovered from the scene.

The Washington Township Police are not turning a brown eye to this case. Anyone with information can reach their Detective Bureau.

https://www.nj.com/gloucester-count...rObsn5P0xjQ7xvRRukAuZCeknxDHhqXAkuig4xycsuxeA


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2019)

Teenager 'blind' from living off crisps and chips

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yemMCTPgv8

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-49551337


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2019)

Madmongoose African Safari - Private car collection

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdRDVKlXWf8


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2019)

RIP Ric Ocasek


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2019)

"A source close to Eddie tells us the singer died from complications associated with his heart valve procedure from a few months ago."

https://www.tmz.com/2019/09/13/eddie-money-dead-esophageal-cancer-dies/


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2019)

The world?s tallest residential building, Central Park Tower, tops out at 1,550 feet

Central Park Tower officially topped out on Tuesday, breaking the record set by nearby 432 Park Avenue for the tallest residential building in the world. Reaching 1,550 feet high, the skyscraper at 217 West 57th Street would be the tallest building in New York City if not for the 400-foot spire of One World Trade, as New York Magazine reported. Developed by supertall-specialists Extell, Central Park Tower includes a seven-story Nordstrom flagship store and 179 luxury condos.

Some of the residences were listed for the first time in May, ranging from a $6.9 million two-bedroom to a five-bedroom apartment for $63 million. In 2017, it was reported that 20 of the 179 units will ask for $60 million and above, including a penthouse for $95 million. Closings are expected to begin in the first quarter of next year.

Developers predict the building will have a sellout of more than $4 billion, which would make Central Park Tower the country?s most expensive condo project ever.

But the market has slowed for luxury towers, specifically those located on Billionaires? Row. Jonathan Miller, a real estate appraiser, told the New York Times that 40 percent of seven towers in the Central Park South area are unsold. While sales data for Central Park Tower has not yet been released, the Commercial Observer reported last month that Extell?s other supertall on the Lower East Side, One Manhattan Square, has seen just 173 of 815 condos closed.

According to a press release from Extell, ?Central Park Tower?s beautiful facade features combined elements of glass, satin-finished stainless steel, and light-catching vertical and horizontal details that accentuate the interplay of texture and light. At a height of 300 feet from the street, the tower cantilevers to the east, creating Central Park views for all north-facing residences.?

The 131-story tower was designed by Chicago-based Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture and includes three full floors of amenity space, dubbed the Central Park Club. The club spans 50,000 square feet and features an outdoor terrace with a pool, a wellness center with an indoor pool, and a massive ballroom and cigar bar on the marketed 100th floor.

Smith designed Dubai?s Burj Khalifa, the current tallest building in world, and the Jeddah Tower, the soon-to-be tallest, a 3,280-foot tower in Saudi Arabia. In an interview published Monday, New York Magazine architecture critic Justin Davidson asked the architect if Central Park Tower could have been taller if local zoning had allowed it.

?Oh yeah,? Smith said. ?Jeddah Tower is twice the height of this one. You could drop that in here for sure.?

https://www.6sqft.com/the-worlds-ta...ing-central-park-tower-tops-out-at-1550-feet/


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2019)

This WWII veteran wants 100 birthday cards for his 100th birthday


James South is about to hit a big milestone in his life and he?s hoping others can help him celebrate by mailing him a birthday card.

South turns 100 on October 7 and his birthday wish is to receive 100 cards. It?s a wish his assisted living home is trying to make come true.

Brookdale Senior Living in Watauga, Texas, a suburb of Fort Worth, posted an image of South with a sign on Facebook on Friday.

?Hello! My name is James South and I am a proud World War II Veteran! I will be turning 100 on October 7th, 2019 and I would like to receive 100 birthday cards,? the sign reads.

South grew up in northeast Texas in a large family of sharecroppers, his son, Jim South, told CNN. He joined the Army in 1940 and was deployed to Normandy seven days after D-Day. During his service, his girlfriend Sophie wrote him a letter every day.

?They were married for 55 years until she passed in 2001,? said Jim South, who is the couple?s only child.

Since retiring at the age of 65, South has stayed active by woodworking, growing his garden, playing golf, and attending church, his son said. It was only last year at the age of 98 that he moved into Brookdale.

Jim South said he has a three-day celebration planned for his dad?s big birthday that includes playing golf, eating chicken fried steak and catfish at his favorite restaurants and spending time with his family.

?My dad taught me that a hug is better then a handshake,? said Jim. ?And that money wasn?t the goal in life ? it was happiness.?

South plans on hanging the cards on a wall in his room and Jim said they have already contacted the local post office about a possible increase in mail.

https://q13fox.com/2019/09/22/this-...70e6&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2019)

Brown v. Board of Education was the landmark Supreme Court case that ended racial segregation in schools in 1954. But it wasn?t the first to take on the issue. Eight years earlier, in 1946, a group of Mexican American families in California won the very first federal court case ruling that segregation of public schools was unconstitutional.

https://www.history.com/news/mendez...43f97b4e5ac812296419b2e9a08bd149c8a0e2a60ea6d


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2019)

A Wisconsin prisoner just reportedly confessed to the 'Making a Murderer' killing

A Wisconsin prisoner has confessed to a brutal murder that's the subject of Netflix's "Making a Murderer," the director of a new documentary told Newsweek.

The inmate was being interviewed by filmmakers for an upcoming documentary series called "Convicting a Murderer," an unofficial sequel of sorts to the hit Netflix series, when he said he was responsible for killing Teresa Halbach, the photographer whose death in 2005 was the focus of "Making a Murderer," the director said.

Newsweek reported that the prisoner's name wouldn't be released until law enforcement in Wisconsin can verify a confession.

The director of "Convicting a Murderer," Shawn Rech, told Newsweek that the inmate was a convicted killer.

"We haven't confirmed the legitimacy of the confession, but seeing as it was given by a notable convicted murderer from Wisconsin, we feel responsible to deliver any and all possible evidence to law enforcement and legal teams," Rech said.

He also said that the documentary, which has "been in production for 20 months," had "uncovered an unfathomable amount of information and evidence" about the murder.

Newsweek reported that the new docuseries would feature law-enforcement figures who believe that Steven Avery, the man convicted of murder in Halbach's death in 2007, is guilty. That's a change from the original show, which suggested that Avery and his nephew, Brendan Dassey, who was convicted of being an accessory to murder, were innocent. Both men have maintained their innocence.

Rech told Newsweek that he wasn't satisfied with "Making a Murderer."

"After doing a little bit of follow-up research I learned that not only did I not have the whole story, but I was misled by the series," Rech said.

Should the unnamed inmate's new confession stand, both Avery and Dassey could be released from prison. When "Making a Murderer" aired in 2016, it sparked outrage over the treatment of the two Wisconsin men and led some to support their exoneration.

Avery and Dassey have consistently appealed their convictions since 2007, but both remain incarcerated in Wisconsin. Avery is serving a life sentence without parole, while Dassey is serving a life sentence with the possibility of parole.

Representatives for Avery didn't immediately respond to Insider's requests for comment. A legal representative for Dassey declined to comment.

A spokesperson from the Wisconsin Department of Justice told Insider in a statement, "The Wisconsin Department of Justice has received the new information related to the case. DOJ takes all credible reports seriously, but it's important to note that this new information directly contradicts information previously provided by the same individual."

https://www.insider.com/making-a-mu...UEeYfLViQJLkLSSLBTAR6KY6Y3FpiazTyeN6E3MRiBtIE


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2019)

Samuel L. Jackson?s voice is coming soon to an Amazon Alexa device near you

Say Alexa again.

If you want to hear Samuel L. Jackson's voice coming out of your Amazon smart speaker, you'll be able to.

Jackson's voice will be available thanks to neural text to speech, Amazon's David Limp said Wednesday. Neural Text to Speech will be able to mimic celebrities' voices, with their permission, Limp added.

Enabling Jackson will cost .99. CNET's Ben Fox Rubin noted it's not yet clear if the cost is per celebrity. The feature will roll out later in the year. 

https://www.cnet.com/news/samuel-l-...10aac3a&bhid=19012468495133637194581857027038


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2019)

Police Hunt For Bandits Who Played Porn on Detroit Freeway Electronic Billboard

Police in Detroit are on the hunt for two bandits who played porn on an electronic billboard above a freeway on Saturday night.

Drivers traveling through Auburn Hills had to do a second and probably third and fourth take when they passed the sign on the Interstate 75, which in place of the usual advertisements displayed a very NSFW video instead.

Calls began flooding in around 11pm as motorists reported the steamy show; miraculously there were no crashes reported.

Officers immediately called the sign's owners Triple Communications, who managed to shut down the display? which is double sided, so on view from both directions ? after about 20 minutes.

Twitter users posted the shocking footage from their cars as they drove past, with some even pulling into the hard shoulder and getting out for a better look.

"I kinda almost got in an accident," one driver told NBC 15. "I came across the billboard, and there was something unusual. I saw two girls, you know... lesbian porn."

"I could kinda see people had started to brake a lot behind me; I think they we're doing the same thing, like a double take," he added. "You don't see that every day."

On Monday, Auburn police released a video of two suspects breaking into the building beneath the sign which houses the computer equipment that operates the sign.

The pair, two white males wearing hoodies and glasses, spent just 15 minutes in the building allegedly committing the dastardly deed.

Promoting pornography and/or promoting pornography for minors by disseminating any pornographic material, images, videos, etc carries a possible penalty of 90 days in jail and/or a $500 fine, police said.

"These suspects now face potential burglary charges for forcing entry into the building to gain access to the computer system, which is a felony offense," officers added, appealing for the public's help in tracking them down.

https://toofab.com/2019/10/01/polic...v77f1-VkxmeV17EJ273ezVtBJjndIzBkg0ZYuq27oaKDw


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2019)

Hong Kong Police Shot a Protester at Point-Blank Range, Here's What Happened

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRdXjsGlh2s


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 3, 2019)

Gregzs said:


> Police Hunt For Bandits Who Played Porn on Detroit Freeway Electronic Billboard
> 
> Police in Detroit are on the hunt for two bandits who played porn on an electronic billboard above a freeway on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


I seen that
Too funny


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2019)

Guinea pig ice cream proves popular for a Bolivian entrepreneur

Quito, Ecuador ? It's a real ice cream flavor: guinea pig. Anyone who thinks of guinea pigs as pets; cute, squishy, squeaking bundles of fur, might find that idea hard to digest.

The rodents are a traditional hot dish in some Latin American countries, including Colombia, Peru and Bolivia. In Ecuador, people typically cook guinea pigs with salt and serve them with potatoes and peanut sauce. But one vendor is taking things to another gastronomic level, serving guinea pigs as a cold dessert.

Some people like ice cream made from "cuy," as the animal is locally known.

"I was suspicious, but it was tasty," said Marlene Franco, a 78-year-old retiree who tried a scoop at a stall next to a highway linking the Ecuadorian capital of Quito to the city of Sangolqui.

The stall owner is Mar?*a del Carmen Pilapa?a, whose offbeat offering inspires disbelief and laughter among first-time customers.

Pilapa?a's operation is small. It consists of two tables in an open area lined with dentists' clinics and other businesses. Even so, demand is growing. Every week, the entrepreneur prepares 150 servings ($1 for a cone) of guinea pig ice cream.

She also makes 40 servings of ice cream flavored with beetles, also traditionally eaten as a salty snack, and a smaller amount of mushroom ice cream.

"My family and my husband thought I was crazy. They didn't think anyone would like these ice creams, but now they're our main product," said Pilapa?a, who acknowledges that she had her own doubts about whether her investment would pay off.

It was a close call. Out of work, with three children in tow, Pilapa?a began attending free training courses for entrepreneurs. She was challenged to do something innovative and, after six months of testing, she starting selling her range of ice creams at the beginning of September.

Pilapa?a manages to concentrate guinea pig flavor after cooking and preparing a pate from the animal's flesh, adds milk or cream and refrigerates the concoction until it has the rough consistency of ice cream. The taste is similar to chicken.

The beetle and mushroom ice creams include fruits such as pineapple and passion fruit. Beetle ice cream has a slight aroma of wet earth.

Ants, cicadas and worms are used to make some desserts, often chocolate-infused ones, in parts of Latin America. But incorporating such ingredients _ guinea pigs included _ into ice cream is unusual.

Carolina P?ez, director of the anthropology school of the Catholic University in Quito, isn't surprised.

"The guinea pig is a very important ancient food in Andean indigenous societies, especially for its high protein content," she said. Other cultures eat various types of animals, P?ez said, "so there is no reason to be amazed that Ecuadorians eat guinea pigs, even in ice cream."

For Pilapa?a, guinea pig ice cream is just the beginning. She has new flavors in mind: crab, chicken and pork.

"Seeing how my business is picking up, I'm sure I'll do well," she said.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/guinea...neur-and-beetle-flavors-not-doing-bad-either/


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2019)

General Electric, once one of the mightiest, most well-respected American corporations, announced that it's freezing pensions, for about 20,000 U.S. employees and offering pension buyouts to 100,000 former employees, according to the Pension Rights Center. 

 This signals a sad ending to the once commonly held practice of companies offering pension plans to their employees to afford them a comfortable and secure retirement. 

GE?s was the epitome of a success story in corporate America. In its 127-year history, the company was responsible for creating revolutionary technologies, earning amazing profits. However, now mired in problems, the company has been accused by Bernie Madoff whistleblower, Harry Markopolos, of alleged fraud. 

GE was an original member of the Dow Jones Industrial Average. Its scientists invented and perfected products such as light bulbs, X-rays, refrigerators, televisions, commercial jet engines and nuclear power plants. The company also became a leader in financial services and attracted the best and brightest scholars and bankers.   

The company rose to its zenith under the stewardship of legendary CEO Jack Welch. 

Welch became a household name?one of the first celebrity CEOs. For two decades, he was heralded as the pinnacle of success. Under his reign, GE was one of America?s most prominent  companies with a $600 billion valuation in 2000. Over 300,000 employees worked at GE in 150 U.S. factories and at 176 manufacturing plants in over 30 other countries. GE?s pension plan made it possible for 485,000 employees to retire. Evolving from products into services, GE Capital, its financial division, led the company?s growth.  

After Welch retired, a succession of new CEOs and business challenges, GE's fortunes had faded and the company became a shadow of its former glory. With less revenue and profits, GE still has substantial pension liabilities for its 600,000 retirees, workers and beneficiaries. The pension is underfunded by $27 billion. A Barclay?s research analyst, Julian Mitchell wrote, "The impact on employee engagement/morale of some of these pension measures is unlikely to be positive, but in a situation of 'corporate battlefield surgery,' this tends to be a typical, if unfortunate casualty."  

The most recent body blow was from whistleblower Harry Markopolos, who alleged that GE was engaged in fraudulent business practices. In an extensive report, he accused GE of making fraudulent financial filings to cover up its huge obligations. Markopolos is collaborating with an unnamed hedge fund, which is using his information to sell short GE?s stock price. They hope to benefit as the share price declines. GE?s share price has plummeted from a high of $50 in January 2000 to under $9 today.

Unfortunately, most American workers do not have corporate pension plans to rely upon. However, many do offer 401(k)s. With the withering away of pensions, it is another challenge for people to accumulate sufficient funds to retire with dignity and general comfort.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackke...ng-pensions-for-20000-employees/#3a5e43c51658


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2019)

Inside Nikolaj Coster-Waldau's Hidden Los Angeles Home

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMCR45FyfzU


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2019)

Russia Bombed Four Syrian Hospitals. We Have Proof.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCi-2-Flcxk


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2019)

Coconut Crabs Devour Pig Carcass | Searching For Amelia Earhart

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXJmE5yANe8


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2019)

What Happened to YVONNE DE CARLO ( LILY MUNSTER )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3N5SxJiRW4


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2019)

U.S. Troops Are Leaving Syria, Here's What It Looks Like

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQCa-pKyqdU


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2019)

Twitch.tv is running a marathon of the tv series Monsters from the 24th through Halloween with a movie at midnight. It is on the twitchpresents page.

https://www.twitch.tv/twitchpresents


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2019)

On Witch Watch at Castle Halloween Museum

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku43FtHhKFc


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2019)

Class Bias: Interviewers Will Hire And Pay More For A Job Applicant From A Higher Social Class Compared To A Lower-Status Candidate

In America, we?d like to believe that there is no such thing as class distinctions. Compared to many other countries, we pride ourselves on treating everyone equally under the law and in social and business settings. It doesn?t matter if you?re the offspring of a billionaire CEO in Manhattan or janitor in rural Mississippi, since social class shouldn?t matter. They both have the same rights, privileges and chances to succeed in America. 

A new Yale University study brings to light a level of discrimination that dispels this belief. Unfortunately, we are too familiar with all sorts of discrimination in the workplace, such as ageism, sexism, racism and a host of other prejudices. The Yale study reveals that people who interview for jobs are judged based upon their social status seconds after they start to speak.

Based solely on a brief listening to an interviewee?s speech, the study shows that the interviewer can immediately spot someone?s socioeconomic level. This includes a person?s income, education and career status. Moreover, snap decisions are made about the person, which then influences hiring decisions. According to the study, interviewers pick job applicants from higher social classes compared to other candidates.  

Michael Kraus, assistant professor of organizational behavior at the Yale School of Management, claims, "Our study shows that even during the briefest interactions, a person's speech patterns shape the way people perceive them, including assessing their competence and fitness for a job." ?While most hiring managers would deny that a job candidate's social class matters, in reality, the socioeconomic position of an applicant or their parents is being assessed within the first seconds they speak?a circumstance that limits economic mobility and perpetuates inequality,'' Kraus added.

As an example of this prejudice and preference for high-status people, listen to the voices used in tech products, like Amazon?s Alexa or Google Assistant. It's the same reason why, when you call a certain high-end company in New York City, you?ll hear a recording or live person with an upscale, British accent. 

Growing up in pre-hipster Brooklyn, I was well aware of the negative stereotypes attached to the borough?s local accent. People with a thick Brooklyn accent were portrayed in the media as thugs, gangsters, low class, unsophisticated and lacking in intelligence. They were often the butt of jokes, especially to the Manhattan elites. As a teen, I became keenly aware of this bias and worked hard at losing the accent, so I wouldn?t be lumped into this group?being mocked and overlooked.  

We can say similar things about people in the southern part of the U.S., which people will associate with the lower working class.

A person?s speech, per the study, reflects their social status more than what they actually say. Candidates were asked to briefly describe themselves and record it. More than 200 hiring professionals listened to the audio. The hiring managers were then tasked with assessing the applicants? professional qualities, including salary and signing bonus. The hiring managers chose candidates from the perceived higher social classes. They marked them as more likely to be competent for the job and a better fit compared to those believed to be from the lower social classes. Moreover, they assigned the applicants from higher social classes larger salaries and signing bonuses than the candidates with lower social status.

 The findings confirm that hiring managers forsake a class of candidates due to their inherent biases. While we tend to focus on certain types of prejudices and discrimination, we hardly talk about social class. Kraus concludes, "If we want to move to a more equitable society, then we must contend with these ingrained psychological processes that drive our early impressions of others. Despite what these hiring tendencies may suggest, talent is not found solely among those born to rich or well-educated families. Policies that actively recruit candidates from all levels of status in society are best positioned to match opportunities to the people best suited for them."

It's clear that as much ground as we?ve gained within the corporate world and in society, we still have a lot more work to do to ensure that people are treated fairly without any preconceived prejudices. Social-class bias unfairly holds large groups of people back and, simultaneously, pushes others forward without merit.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackke...red-to-a-lower-status-candidate/#1d356a5471c4


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 29, 2019)

Keep this thread going greg.  I always find your posts very interesting.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2019)

What Happened to Leelee Sobieski?

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...o0xOsl--ZXY5YqQtLB3HFdhA54Y8eMngwO4sVRJuUlIVc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQWmd8REdaE


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2019)

Living in the House from ?Halloween?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeyDUKnO36c


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2019)

Inside Northeast Syria: What U.S. Troop Withdrawal Cost the Kurds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N67RUHGU8zk


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2019)

Rajasthan Man Burns to Death as Onlookers Film the Incident Instead of Helping Him


Premchand Jain from the city of Kota in Rajasthan was driving on the Kota-Udaipur highway at around 10 AM on Wednesday, October 30, when his car suddenly broke down. Passersby in the area at the time reported seeing fumes of smoke emerge from the car as the man desperately tried to escape, failing to do so due to his car?s central locking system. Eventually, the car burst into flames and the man was burnt to death right in the middle of the road in broad daylight. But what makes this death even more horrifying is that it was probably preventable by those around. Except, instead of trying to help the man escape, onlookers whipped out their phones and began filming the incident.

According to Assistant Fire Officer at the Kota Municipal Corporation, Devendra Gautam, the fire department was informed about the incident around 10.25 AM, after which two fire engines were rushed to the spot. However, by then it was too late and the man had already burnt to death by the time the flames were doused. He also said that had any of the passersby tried to shatter the windowpane of the car before it caught fire instead of simply standing by and filming the whole thing, they might have even been able to save him. The cops were late able to identify the man only on the basis of the number plate of his car.

Not only does this feel exactly like the narrative of the Black Mirror episode White Bear, in which the main character is forced to live in a park where she is tortured as onlookers film everything instead of helping her, but it?s important to note that there?s no such thing as an innocent onlooker, especially in a situation like this that actually seems avoidable and could?ve saved a man?s life. Police have now registered a case under Section 174 of the Code of Criminal Procedures related to suspicious deaths and are investigating the matter. But this isn?t the first time something like this has happened.

In May 2019, a similar incident occurred in which passersby did nothing but film the horror when a 55-year-old man caught fire because of a short circuit at his workstation in Pune. In an equally appalling instance in Mumbai that same month, a bike burst into flames on the highway, but onlookers simply stood by and filmed the whole thing instead of trying to rescue the biker. In fact, a 2013 survey conducted by SAVELife foundation found that 74 percent of Indians said they were unlikely to help an accident victim, even if there were several bystanders around. This is probably because they?re afraid of being falsely implicated and say the police will assume they are involved or guilty if they do try to help. It?s also to avoid taking on the responsibility of being a witness if a court case were to happen because of how tedious and long legal proceedings can be in India. They were also worried that taking the victim to a hospital would put pressure on them to pay the medical bills, and thus prefer to look on instead of involving themselves in the incident.

https://www.vice.com/en_in/article/...WKWjLm6auYFvyoaA6gqOIIHSYDfYr1tpzLHPDqZBTy8W4


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2019)

*World War II veteran asked for 100 cards for his 100th birthday ? he received more than 100,000*

WATAUGA, Texas ? It has been three weeks of celebration for World War II veteran James South. 

On Monday, he celebrated his 100th birthday, and this year he had a special request ?  he wanted 100 birthday cards. He had no idea how many cards he would receive.

His story started three weeks ago when his assisted living community Brookdale Watauga posted a photo of James South's wish on Facebook. 

Soon South's story was shared all over the world and cards started pouring in.

So far, his family says, the veteran has received more than 100,000 cards. 

?To go to a store in town and pick out a card and send it to me, that?s almost more than I can handle I?ll tell ya,? South said. ?It touches my heart.?

?We?re just crying everyday because we?re just reading all these beautiful cards,? daughter-in-law Debbie South said. 

His son Jim says the cards have come from as far as Australia, Great Britain, and even China.

Schools sent cards, offering them a moment to teach students about World War II. He heard from the the governor of Texas, United States senators, even the president of the United States. 

?Our nation owes your generation, the greatest generation, a tremendous debt of gratitude,? the letter from President Donald Trump read. 

?The people that have gone to the store for cards, and the people who have taken the time to pen out their thoughts and their feelings, it?s just been an overwhelming and an amazing response,? son Jim said. 

Now, as the cards continue to arrive, the family looks back on a Facebook post that started it all.

?Holding that sign up and grinning at the camera is exactly what started this expression and this outpouring,? son Jim South said. 

The 100-year-old veteran is so grateful. 

?I?m just thanking God for watching over me and keeping me healthy. There?s no telling where I?ll go from here,? James said. 

https://www.wfaa.com/article/life/h...0000/287-9f706a92-bfe6-4a4f-a099-d7059ea33c08


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2019)

The World?s Highest Post Office

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xrZqP1ngow


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2019)

MUSCLE MAKER GRILL FILES FOR AN IPO


If at first you don?t succeed, try again.

Muscle Maker Grill, the healthy fast-food franchise, has filed registration documents with federal regulators to raise at least $7 million in an initial public offering.

The Burleson, Texas-based company, which has struggled with operating losses for years, plans to use the funds ?for general corporate purposes.?

The potential IPO comes just two years after Muscle Maker failed to generate any interest in its Regulation A+ mini IPO. The company at the time hoped to raise $20 million with its offering, but instead raised less than $150,000.

Mini IPOs are less restrictive than traditional IPOs. They?re traditionally reserved for companies that don?t have access to traditional IPO markets that depend on larger, institutional investors.

That makes Muscle Maker?s IPO step unusual, to say the least.

The financial challenges that likely doomed Muscle Maker?s initial effort are still there. The company is struggling with weak sales and increasing costs. It has been closing locations and can?t make money on its existing operations. Now it is banking on delivery, and the high fees that come with it, to generate more sales.

Muscle Maker operates 39 locations in 14 states, plus two in Kuwait. Franchisees operate all but eight of them. But it operated 53 locations two years ago and has faced lawsuits over closed locations.

The company focuses on ?healthy-inspired, high-quality, made-to-order, lean, protein-based meals,? including chicken, seafood, pasta, burgers, wraps and flatbreads, along with salads, protein shakes and smoothies.

Muscle Maker is planning aggressive franchise growth, particularly in nontraditional locations such as military bases.

It has big plans for delivery. Some franchise locations in urban areas get as much as 80% of their sales that way. But the costs are steep: up to 25%. ?Our cost structure will need to be adjusted to reflect a different pricing model, portion sizes, menu offerings, and other considerations to potentially offset these rising costs of delivery,? the company said in its IPO filing.

Muscle Maker?s financial losses have led to questions about its ability to continue operating. Auditors have given it a ?going concern? warning, suggesting ?substantial doubt? about its viability.

Revenues are down 20%, to just $3.7 million, in the first nine months of 2019. It reported a net loss of $5.4 million, though that was an improvement over the $6.7 million loss in the same period a year ago.

The company has less than $2 million in cash and has a working capital deficit of $5.5 million. Its accumulated deficit is nearly $30 million.

Muscle Maker has made some improvements more recently. In the third quarter ended Sept. 30, the company generated $1.1 million in revenues, up more than 6% over the same period a year ago. Yet it still finished with a wider, $1.4 million operating loss in the period and a net loss of $2.3 million, more than double its net loss in the same period a year ago.

Same-store sales were not available, but they are down so far in 2019 and were down in 2018. Muscle Maker is hoping that marketing, new menu initiatives and improved speed of service will improve that number.

They?ll need to improve, too. Food and beverage costs at company locations were 41.3% of sales in the third quarter, up 430 basis points from the same period a year ago. Labor costs were 42.3%, up 530 basis point. Rent was 11.8% of sales. ?Other restaurant operating expenses? were 13.8%, up 500 basis points.

Much of the increase in costs was associated with the company?s acquisition of a pair of franchisee-owned locations. Still, add all these costs up and the restaurants are at a deficit of 9.2%.

All of these losses are putting considerable pressure on the company to raise sales. But even if it can quickly increase revenues, it needs to raise cash. Thus, the IPO.

Muscle Maker needs to raise $350,000 by the end of December to ?satisfy the company?s monthly expenses and continue in operation.?

To fund its plan for 2020, the company needs to raise ?a minimum? of $5.75 million.

?Our inability to raise capital could require us to significantly curtail or terminate our operations,? Muscle Maker said in its filing.

https://www.restaurantbusinessonline.com/financing/muscle-maker-grill-files-ipo


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2019)

A New Jersey bill would require schoolchildren to be taught cursive handwriting

Should children be required to learn cursive?

A New Jersey legislator says so. Assemblywoman Angela McKnight has introduced a bill that would require elementary schools to teach kids how to read and write in the graceful, flowing loops taught to previous generations as a matter of course.
You remember cursive handwriting. It's what we use to sign our names on, say, a check or other legal document. It's fallen out of favor in the digital age, even getting dropped from Common Core standards in 2010.
Since then, many schools have stopped teaching it, New Jersey Assembly Democrats say.

"*In some cases, children are entering middle school without knowing how to sign their own name in cursive*," McKnight (D-Hudson) said in a statement. "We are doing our children a disservice by not teaching them a vital skill they will need for the rest of their lives."

California, Texas, North Carolina and other states have moved to encourage cursive in recent years.

"Our world has indeed become increasingly dependent on technology, but how will our students ever know how to read a scripted font on a word document, or even sign the back of a check, if they never learn to read and write in cursive?" McKnight said.

Even in the days of texting, some research shows cursive still can improve cognitive development, spelling and writing speed.

"When writing cursive, the word becomes a unit, rather than a series of separate strokes, and correct spelling is more likely to be retained," says the International Dyslexia Association. "The Declaration of Independence and many other important archival documents are written in cursive. A cursive signature is more difficult to forge than a printed one."

Research also shows that we learn more when taking notes in longhand compared to taking notes on, say, a laptop.

"Knowing how to write in cursive isn't only for writing 'thank you' cards to Grandma ? research suggests it can boost kids' reading and writing skills, too," says publishing company Scholastic.
The bill was introduced in the state legislature last month and is heading to the education committee for review.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/08/us/n...ail&utm_term=0_6da287d761-bb28838633-95217593


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2019)

Tiny Houses Give Homeless Veterans a Place to Call Home

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEGJ_U_-k-Q


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2019)

After The Mandalorian, Natalia Tena Is First to Appear in Star Wars, Game of Thrones, and Harry Potter

One could (very easily) argue that the three biggest franchises in the world at any given moment are Star Wars, Game of Thrones, and Harry Potter. Now, one familiar face has shown up in all three, as Natalia Tena made her Star Wars debut in the sixth episode of The Mandalorian, after previously appearing as Osha in Thrones and Nymphadora Tonks in the Harry Potter series.

In The Mandalorian, Tena plays Xi'an, a mercenary who appears to be of the Twi'Lek species?you may recall Oola, Jabba the Hutt's Twi-Lek slave who he fed to the Rancor in Return of the Jedi. Xi'an has a romantic history with Mando, clearly, which, we can get into another time. But it's an interesting appearance for Tena, who becomes the first performer to appear in the modern iterations of Star Wars, Game of Thrones, and Harry Potter.

Tena's Osha in Game of Thrones was a staple of the early seasons, a wildling who at first appears adversarial, but eventually becomes a trusted friend of Bran and the Starks. Her Harry Potter character was similarly memorable, a half-blood witch, and a member of the Order of the Phoenix who was related to Sirius Black, Bellatrix Lestrange, and married to Professor Lupin. Tena appeared as the character in the last four films of the series.

Other performers?including, of course, Pedro Pascal? have appeared in two of the three; Gwendoline Christie, who, of course, played Brienne of Tarth on Thrones, also appeared in The Force Awakens and The Last Jedi as Captain Phasma. Domhnall Gleeson, who plays the villainous General Hux in the new Star Wars movies, also played Bill Weasley in both Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows installments. A few others, like Ciaran Hinds (Mance Rayder in Thrones and Dumbledore's brother in Potter) have made appearances in two of the three, but Tena is the first to check off all three boxes.


https://www.menshealth.com/entertai...KPiq89JGAq51gmlebT-0nUKE5Y4RQvoyp2RtHdKA1Ghsk


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2019)

Will Smith: I took Tom Holland to an ESCAPE ROOM


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2019)

World Record Elephant Toothpaste w/ David Dobrik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXn4fP3CnJg


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2020)

Iran Shot Down a Ukrainian Passenger Plane. Here's How it Happened.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcFn6KsxOgo


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2020)

20 Minutes to Destroy Everything In Sight

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DofXslSsmSo


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2020)

Why India's Fair Skin Business Is Booming

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlOHSbf9XGI


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2020)

Terry Jones, 'Monty Python' Co-Founder and British Comedy Icon, Dies at 77

The beloved actor, screenwriter, director, author and historian was known as the famed troupe's underrated but passionate heart.
Terry Jones, a founding member of Monty Python and a beloved comedian, screenwriter, film director, poet, historian and author, has died. He was 77.

His agent confirmed his death to the BBC. He had been suffering from dementia, which was revealed publicly by his son, Bill, in September 2016. It left him unable to speak.

"We are deeply saddened to have to announce the passing of beloved husband and father, Terry Jones," his family said in a statement.

"Terry passed away on the evening of 21 January 2020 at the age of 77 with his wife Anna Soderstrom by his side after a long, extremely brave but always good humoured battle with a rare form of dementia, FTD.

"Over the past few days his wife, children, extended family and many close friends have been constantly with Terry as he gently slipped away at his home in North London. We have all lost a kind, funny, warm, creative and truly loving man whose uncompromising individuality, relentless intellect and extraordinary humour has given pleasure to countless millions across six decades." 

Renowned for his depictions of middle-aged housewives, often with hysterically falsetto voices, it was Jones who would famously scream the iconic line, "He's not the Messiah, he's a very naughty boy," while playing mother to the titular not-quite-son-of-god in the 1979 comedy Monty Python's Life of Brian, which he also directed. The line twice was voted the funniest in film history in U.K. polls.

Although rarely receiving the same acclaim as Monty Python's other members, Jones as widely regarded within the group as its underrated but passionate heart, known for his good-natured enthusiasm and a deep well of intelligence across a broad range of subjects.

A biographer once commented that should you speak to Jones "on subjects as diverse as fossil fuels, or Rupert Bear, or mercenaries in the Middle Ages or Modern China ? in a moment you will find yourself hopelessly out of your depth, floored by his knowledge."

Born in North Wales, Jones read English at Oxford University, where he met his long-term collaborator and friend, Michael Palin. The two would star together in the college's comedy troupe The Oxford Revue, and after graduation, they appeared in the 1967 TV sketch comedy Twice a Fortnight.

Two years later, they created The Complete and Utter History of Britain, which featured comedy sketches from history as if TV had been around at the time. It was on the show Do Not Adjust Your Set where they would be introduced to fellow comic Eric Idle, who had starred alongside John Cleese and Graham Chapman in productions mounted by the Cambridge University theatrical club the Footlights.  

The five ? together with Terry Gilliam, whom Cleese had met in New York ? would quickly pool their talents for a new show. Monty Python's Flying Circus was born and ran on the BBC for four seasons between 1969 and 1974, with Jones driving much of the show's early innovation.

Among his most famous performances in the series were Jones as an inept, bumbling cardinal in the Spanish Inquisition (seen wearing a leather WWI pilot's hat and goggles); a member of the Hell's Grannies, a marauding group of old women terrorizing the streets of London; an overly apologetic French waiter in a sketch involving a dirty fork; a Yorkshireman who had to "get up out of the shoebox in the middle of the night and lick the road clean with our tongues"; and a nude piano player with an erratic face in scenes often used to break up sketches.

After the TV show ended, Jones co-directed with Gilliam the troupe's first big-screen outing, Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975), in which Jones also played, among other roles, Sir Bedevere the Wise, Prince Herbert ("Father, I just want to sing!") and a member of the dreaded Knights who say "Ni."

For Life of Brian (1979) and Monty Python's The Meaning of Life (1983), Jones took on sole directing duties, having amicably agreed with Gilliam that his approach was better suited to the group's performing style.

Away from the Pythons, Jones would keep directing, helming the comedy Personal Services (1987), the all-star comedy-fantasy Erik the Viking (1989) and The Wind in the Willows (1996) while turning back to TV for episodes of The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles on ABC and the British comedy series Ripping Yarns, which he created with Palin.

Meanwhile, Jones was becoming a prolific children's author. Between 1981 and 2002, he published 20 fiction novels, including Fairy Tales ? selected by Children's Laureate Michael Rosen as one of his five best children's stories of all time ? and The Saga of Erik the Viking, from which the film Erik the Viking was loosely based. Jones also wrote the first draft of the early script for Jim Henson's David Bowie-starring cult adventure fantasy Labyrinth (1986), and despite the screenplay going through several rewrites, received the film's sole screenwriting credit.

Adding to an already hugely impressive repertoire, Jones became known as a noted scholar of medieval and ancient history, writing several nonfiction books and presenting shows on British television that often offered an alternative view of historical periods. He was Emmy-nominated in 2004 for Terry Jones' Medieval Lives, which argued that the Middle Age was a far more sophisticated period than commonly believed.

A vocal opponent of the Iraq War, Jones contributed editorials to British newspapers The Guardian, The Daily Telegraph and The Observer condemning the conflict and the U.K.'s involvement in it. Many of his articles were published in the 2004 book Terry Jones's War on the War on Terror.

Jones' most recent work included the 2012 film A Liar's Autobiography: The Untrue Story of Monty Python's Graham Chapman, which was co-directed by his son Bill and in which he, naturally, played Chapman's mother. He also returned to the director's chair for the sci-fi comedy Absolutely Anything (2014), featuring the voices of Palin, Gilliam, Cleese, Idle and, in his final movie role, Robin Williams. (It was the first film to feature all living Python members since The Meaning of Life.)

Jones also reunited with his fellow comics one final time on stage in 2014 for Monty Python Live (Mostly), held in London's O2 arena and intended as a one-off until popular demand saw nine extra dates added.

Jones is survived by Soderstrom and their daughter, Siri, who was born in 2009, alongside his two children from his first marriage.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...hon-founder-british-comedy-icon-was-77-963478


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2020)

The Strange Story of Coy and Vance Duke - Expanded Edition

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGR9AyrRv6I


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2020)

Sigourney Weaver, Amy Ryan, and Justina Machado join Henry Louis Gates, Jr. on #FindingYourRoots tomorrow! Tune in at 8/7c on PBS to find out why their family histories are filled with secrets and lies.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2020)

Krispy Kreme's Enormous, 24/7 Flagship Store Just Got an Opening Date

Krispy Kreme's flagship store will soon join the carnival of brands that is Times Square, where men in tuxedos supervise 20-foot long M&M dispensers, Hershey's employees serve massive s?mores from an authentic camper, and tourists from all over the world gather in a public square to photograph the landscape of billboards. Not to be outdone, the donut chain promised its 4,500sqft flagship would come with a glaze waterfall, a "doughnut theatre experience," and stadium style seats in its initial reveal last June. But it didn't provide an opening date -- until today.

The doughnut giant announced on Wednesday that it plans to open its Times Square store in May 2020, at 1601 Broadway. But there's some good news for NYC natives, who would rather choke on a donut than walk in or around the tourist destination: Krispy Kreme plans to open five other locations in Midtown, the Financial District, the Bronx, Harlem, and the Upper West Side. The Midtown location will actually open before the flagship, in February, at 994 Sixth Ave. The Penn Station store, which has been closed for remodeling, will open on January 30. 

Even though its donuts are getting smaller, it's been a big year for Krispy Kreme, and we're excited to brave the storm of 42nd Street selfie sticks to get our desserts. 

https://www.thrillist.com/news/nati...Yxu5kBwXZ_0PyU11ng3RiMlcCppwK9ZmiQK525anpWf5I


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2020)

Americans quarantined after evacuation flight 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCvZjn1uhSU


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2020)

Why We Should Celebrate (Not Hate) New York's Vessel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96g50wJfCAQ


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2020)

Why the Iowa Caucuses Matter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIffYhUEyaE


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QeqInTT4Cc


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2020)

N.J. man?s 9 kids all meet for the first time thanks to online DNA testing


To say George Papageorgiou was a rolling stone is an understatement.

A Greece-born Lothario driven by the allure of women, his travels across America left a trail of broken hearts, unfulfilled promises and fatherless children.

But with just one-click of an online DNA testing link made nearly two decades after his death, the ashes of Papageorgiou?s scattered sins rose as a Phoenix, connecting the nine pieces of a fractured family?s heart.

?My aunt said to me, ?Demetre, it?s not like your father killed anybody. He just had sex with a lot of women,?? says Demetre Papageorgiou, 46, George?s second youngest son and the co-director of documentary short "9 Degrees.?

The doc, a Tribeca Studios film set to premiere at the New Jersey Film Festival on Saturday, tells the story of five brothers and four sisters, separated by distance and decades, coming together for the first time thanks to 23andMe.com.

?My mom kept calling me,? Demetre remembers, harkening back to the day in February 2017 that changed his life forever.

?When I finally called her back she tells me, ?This guy named Chris Bone from Dallas, Texas, called and said, I know this crazy, but I think your dead husband is my father.??

Though shaken by the news, Cynthia Papageorgiou, George?s long-suffering widow, was not altogether surprised to learn of her unfaithful husband?s extramarital child.

Escaping the abusive father who ripped him from his 12-year-old mother?s arms at birth, a 22-year-old George jumped a merchant Navy vessel out of Poulitsa, Greece landing him in Elizabeth in 1958.

After marrying his first wife, Mary Lou, and having four kids with her between 1960 and 1963 ? one of which was given up for adoption as a baby due to financial issues ? George abandoned his family for the nomadic life of traveling salesmen.

It wasn?t until 1972, after welcoming at least three more children with as many women during brief dalliances, that George met and married Cynthia in Chicago.

The couple welcomed sons Demetre and Charles Papageorgiou in 1973 and 1975, respectively, with the fragile nuclear family bouncing from home to home throughout the Midwest.

George?s cheating never stopped. His incessant adultery not only strained his marriage, but also caused an irreparable rift between him and Demetre. Their relationship remained troubled until George died of cancer at 65 in 2001.

Though initially indifferent to having a face-to-face with his dad?s alleged son, Demetre, at the urging of his younger brother Charles, agreed to join him in meeting Chris and another half-brother he?d connected with through 23AndMe.com, retired Mt. Olive police officer Sgt. Mike Pocquat.

At first sight, the four men knew they were family.

?Me and (Charles) go to a Marriott to go meet (Chris Bone and Mike Pocquat). We walk through the door and we see two guys walking towards us,? Demetre recalls of the moment he first laid eyes on the men claiming to be his dad?s sons in March 2017.

?My brother goes, ?That?s not them is it?? and I?m like, ?Oh yeah, that?s them.?

Immediately, Demetre saw the late George Papageorgiou?s physical features, mannerisms, and even the way he walked perfectly mirrored by two men who?d never met his father.

He was sure Chris and Mike were his brothers.

?I knew right away. It was undeniable.?

From there, Chris ? who spent most of his life in desperate search for a dad he never knew ? spearheaded a siblings meet-up with George?s three children from his first marriage, his oldest son George and two daughters Denise and Darlene Papageorgiou, all living in Florida at the time.

Mike, the fourth child of George and Mary Lou Papageorgiou, was the baby given up for adoption.

As the seven siblings begin bonding, Chris discovers two more sisters, Shelley Dunlap of Phoenix and Angela Smart of Culver City, California, through online DNA testing.

Within months of George?s nine kids all learning of each other?s existence, Mike invites his newfound relatives to his home in New Jersey for a first-ever siblings meet-up.

?It was overwhelming,? Demetre ? who tapped longtime friend and fellow filmmaker Kalim Armstrong to video document the brood?s big reunion ? says of being under the same roof with all eight of his brothers and sisters in July 2018.

?There?s an immediate sibling connection. Like you?ve known these people, but you?re still conscious of the fact that they?re strangers. But they don?t feel like strangers,? Demetre recollects.

?Everyone was just kind of open to it all and into it, which is one of the things that?s so unique about our story.?

As chance would have it, Kalim ? co-founder of production company Vacationland Studios in Brooklyn ? just so happened to be sharing an office space with two award-winning documentary filmmakers working on video projects for 23AndMe.com

?When I first started discussing doing a documentary with Kalim I learned most stories of long-lost DNA relatives (reconnecting) are not like ours. Most of these stories are not happy stories because a family is fractured ... and usually, there?s an unhappy (event that caused it).?

After hearing the sordid tale George Papageorgiou and the Papageorgiou nine, the ?9 Degrees? documentary came to life, seeing cameras capture everything from the tribe?s introductory interactions to their emotional family pilgrimage to George?s small hometown in Greece.

?This is the single greatest thing that?s ever happened to me,? Demetre rejoices of his newly conjoined clan. ?It?s completely changed my life in every way. For all of us it has.?

Though the Papageorgiou pack isn?t sure whether their infamous and long-departed daddy is responsible for any other left behind little ones, the nine siblings ? almost all of whom have one or more online DNA testing profiles ? are happy to welcome more of their biological brothers and sisters into the fold.

?I used to joke that the only thing I got from my dad were these incredible genes that help me look 20 years younger than I actually am,? laughs Demetre. ?But it turns out I was wrong because I have this incredible family as a result of it all.?

The New Jersey Film Festival is being held at Rutgers University in New Brunswick.

https://www.nj.com/news/2020/02/nj-...GlweVBlVJXP722Ixx4-86Kav4_zg3oczPZde2MX56h5uA


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2020)

Plants That Give Tattoos


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2020)

India?s Mallakhamb Is Yoga Meets Pole Dancing


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2020)

How the CN Tower was Built


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2020)

America's Infrastructure Is Crumbling


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2020)

Pioneering NASA Mathematician Katherine Johnson Dies Aged 101


Katherine Johnson, the NASA mathematician who calculated the flight path for the first manned mission to the moon, has died at the age of 101. A heroine around the world, she broke down racial and social barriers across the space program, paving the way for future generations.

Excelling in school, she enrolled at West Virginia State College when she was only 15 years old. After, she was a teacher for several years before she was handpicked to be one of three black students to integrate West Virginia?s graduate schools.

A family soon followed and she returned to her role as a teacher until she became aware of openings at the West Area Computing section of the National Advisory Committee for Aeronautics? (NACA?s) Langley laboratory in the early 1950s. Here began her extraordinary 33-year career in orbital mathematics, working on a plethora of major NASA missions.

Some of the defining moments in her early years at NASA have been shared in Margot Lee Shetterly?s book Hidden Figures and depicted in the 2016 film of the same name, where she was played by Taraji P Henson. Johnson successfully calculated the launch window for the 1961 manned Mercury mission, America?s first human spaceflight, establishing herself as a leader in calculating trajectory.

A year later, she once again showcased her incredible mathematical ability when working on John Glenn?s Friendship 7 mission. Mistrustful of the new worldwide IBM communications network for carrying out his trajectory analysis, Glenn asked engineers to ?get the girl? ? Johnson ? to carry out the same calculations by hand. ?If she says they?re good,?? Katherine Johnson remembers the astronaut saying, ?then I?m ready to go.?

Throughout the rest of her career, Johnson went on to calculate the flight trajectories for the 1969 Apollo 11 landing, authored or co-authored 26 scientific papers, helped line up Apollo?s Lunar Lander with the lunar-orbiting Command and Service Module, and won NASA?s Langley Research Center Special Achievement award five times.

In 1986, Johnson retired from NASA, but that was not the end of her incredible achievements, nor her impact on women and minorities in STEM. Notably, she received in 2015 the Presidential Medal of Freedom from Barack Obama, America?s highest civilian honor.

A statement by NASA administrator Jim Bridenstine paid respect to Katherine Johnson: ?Ms. Johnson helped our nation enlarge the frontiers of space even as she made huge strides that also opened doors for women and people of color in the universal human quest to explore space... At NASA we will never forget her courage and leadership and the milestones we could not have reached without her.?

https://www.iflscience.com/editors-...MCfLln9sT_40uhMRur_gtJBqNtgrUFk2fYlfdRbSJJqHw


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2020)

China Is Censoring Coronavirus Stories. These Citizens Are Fighting Back.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2020)

Why Coal Country Elected Trump


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2020)

Louisiana Is Paying $6 for Every Swamp Rodent You Can Kill


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2020)

See an Empty World Cleared by Coronavirus


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2020)

His sculptures were larger than life. Renowned N.J. artist Seward Johnson dies at 89.

J. Seward Johnson Jr., renowned sculptor and heir to the Johnson pharmaceutical fortune, died this week at his home in Key West, Florida. He was 89 and died Tuesday of cancer, according to a published report.

Johnson?s sculptures were literally larger than life, such as a supersized depiction of the celebration at the end of World War II when a sailor kissed a nurse in New York?s Times Square.

Another one of his works, ?Double Check?, a disheveled businessman sitting on a bench going through his briefcase, survived the destruction of the World Trade Centers in 2001.

The sculpture in Liberty Park outside of the Trade Centers was so lifelike firefighters frequently mistook it for an actual victim of the attack that needed to be rescued, according to a report in the New York Times.

The New Jersey native son was also known for his 42-acre Grounds for Sculpture in Trenton, which featured dozens of his works laid out in a lifelike, doubletake fantasy exhibit. He opened it in 1992.

It also featured a foundry for other emerging artists to craft their works.

?We have all these paths in the park that go different ways and we want people to use their own intuition about which path to take, which has nothing to do with what anyone would teach about art,? said Johnson in a 2014 interview with NJ Advance Media.

He also encourages people to go their own way when interpreting the art itself.

?Art has its own message for each viewer and it must be viscerally received to have it be powerful,? he said.

Johnson explained what he hoped the park brings to someone who might not be particularly knowledgeable about contemporary art.

?It?s easy sometimes to forget the simple things that give us pleasure,? a statement on Steward Johnson Atelier website said. ?If we open our eyes, life is marvelous.?

https://www.nj.com/mercer/2020/03/h...REZDNqciHEazdNhKOB54Ai_a14Aie1csEV7xfDfhREKSE



https://www.facebook.com/NJ.com/videos/10157559578886234/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2020)

How Coronavirus Racism Infected My High School


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2020)

World War Z Author Calls Coronavirus Pandemic A 'Wakeup Call'


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2020)

What Coronavirus Symptoms Look Like, Day By Day


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2020)

The Netherlands Is Letting People Get Sick to Beat Covid-19


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2020)

Sudden Loss Of Smell Could Be Tell-Tale Sign Of COVID-19


One of the major complications of COVID-19, the disease caused by the SARS-CoV-2 pathogen, is that many who transmit the illness will show mild or no symptoms, making it very difficult to identify how many people are infected with the disease and who is therefore likely to pass it on to others. Medical professionals in countries hit by the virus are reporting a telling symptom often present in even asymptomatic carriers is a sudden loss of smell, and in some cases, taste.

Anosmia is the complete or partial loss of smell. Common illnesses such as rhinovirus, the common cold, can cause temporary anosmia as the illness irritates the nasal lining. There are some more serious conditions that can cause permanent anosmia, but it?s more commonly linked to minor illnesses with a short duration.

Medical experts across the globe have reported that a sudden loss of sense of smell could be a tell-tale sign in otherwise asymptomatic COVID-19 carriers. Ear, nose, and throat (ENT) surgeons say the virus is capable of causing swelling in the olfactory mucosa in a way not commonly seen in other viruses, and therefore the loss of sense of smell could be used as a key clinical indicator in otherwise healthy carriers of COVID-19.

The American Academy of Otolaryngology posted on its website this week that the amount of anecdotal evidence of anosmia, hyposmia (reduced ability to smell), and dysgeusia (reduced sense of taste) is significant enough that they are added to the list of screening tools for possible infection.

ENT surgeons in the UK also issued a statement urging that anosmia should be categorized as an important symptom that may indicate infection in an otherwise asymptomatic carrier, allowing clinicians at COVID-19 clinics to quickly rule out or confirm this subtle symptom.

These "silent carriers" play a key role in the catastrophic spread of the disease, as without the obvious symptoms of a fever and a persistent cough they?re able to go undetected by current screening measures.

?While further research is required, loss of smell, or anosmia, has been reported in as many as 1 in 3 patients in South Korea and, in Germany, this figure was as high as 2 in patients,? said Professor Simon Carney of Otolaryngology (head and neck surgery) at Flinders University in a statement. 

It?s recommended that patients consider calling their doctor or local health services with this early symptom as a precursor for possible treatment, though it may not require any treatment beyond self-isolating until the infection has passed. Those who experience sudden onset anosmia are encouraged to self-isolate as it would well indicate transmission of the disease.

While most commonly a temporary symptom, anosmia can have a significant effect on the sufferer?s quality of life as it?s often accompanied by the loss of sense of taste. Losing your sense of smell and taste can make eating quite an unpleasant sensation (if you think about it, some foods have pretty bizarre textures) meaning some lose their appetite, leading to malnutrition. It can also have a big impact on your state of mind as, let?s face it, being confined to your sofa can be quite depressing if you can?t even make the most of quarantine snacks.

https://www.iflscience.com/health-a...Z_ZUrhtpZfhkpXpN9Is2DiinLf-HuBy1NLG-kuf9KNh8k


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2020)

?People Are Dying?: Battling Coronavirus Inside a N.Y.C. Hospital


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2020)

Bravo, Rogue Fitness. Bravo


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2020)

HBO Has Almost 500 Hours Of Free Content Available Right Now


What a time to have so many streaming services at our fingertips! The nationwide push to #StayAtHome during the COVID-19 pandemic has caused a high spike in people turning to Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime Video, and other options to keep them entertained for the foreseeable future. HBO is never one to be outdone, so the network is opening up almost 500 hours of content on HBO Now and HBO GO to non-subscribers.

Starting April 3, anyone can tune in for a solid roster of free programming including iconic shows like The Wire, The Sopranos, Six Feet Under, Veep, True Blood, Ballers, and Succession. If you have been wanting to re-watch these shows or finally get into them, then you should do it right now.

Documentary fans will be able to check out McMillions, The Inventor, and United Skates among others. And movies like Pok?mon Detective Pikachu, The LEGO Movie 2, and Isn?t It Romantic are also available for those who may not have the time to dive into yet another series.

It?s all a part of their #StayHomeBoxOffice campaign to encourage people to 1) stay at home and flatten the curve and 2) find a reprieve by diving into some cool entertainment options. 500 hours may seem like a lot but when you are in the house for the foreseeable future, it?s really not that long at all.

Viewers can download the HBO GO or HBO Now apps to get access to this content. The company will also make these selections available for free through their distributing partners? platforms soon, too. It?s not clear how long this offering will be available, so get to it people.

https://nerdist.com/article/hbo-500...IEUXRxfWf_dFhbvFKjofTGOjrXvx3aAn_FKpDxXyAu0Rk


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2020)

Americans Are Excessively Eating, Drinking, Smoking Pot, Playing Video Games And Watching Porn While Quarantined


Since you?re at home under quarantine and surfing social media out of boredom, you have probably come across this coronavirus hustle-porn tweet or something similar: 

If you don?t come out of this quarantine with either:

1.) a new skill
2.) starting what you?ve been putting off like a new business
3.) more knowledge 

You didn?t ever lack the time, you lacked the discipline


Whether the tweet was meant to be motivational or self-serving, the message is a tone-deaf directive to the millions of Americans who are desperately trying to cope with their new challenging reality. 

Ten million people have filed for unemployment over the last couple of weeks of March. It's predicted by the Federal Reserve Bank that nearly 50 million people will lose their jobs by the summertime. People are frantically worrying that they will be unable to make their rent or mortgage payments. Some fear that they may lose their jobs. Parents are stressing over how to work at home, while educating and keeping their children busy now that the schools are closed.

If you have the luxury to not worry about finances and don?t have any pressing issues to immediately sort out, it is then reasonable to allocate a portion of time toward productive endeavors. At a time like this, it's unhelpful to chastise people who are just trying to hang on and make it through the day.

Conducting research on the activities of people self-quarantined at home shows interesting insights into the behavior of Americans. Most people are not heeding the hustle-porn huckster?s advice; they are choosing to decompress instead.

It looks like Americans are collectively channeling their inner-slacker attitude. People are consuming more alcohol, smoking weed, playing video games, eating a lot of junk food, binge-watching Netflix and adult films more than ever before.

In a quirky irony that highlights the craziness of the times, liquor stores are open as they?re deemed ?essential.? According to Nielsen, a nearly 100-year-old marketing research and ratings firm, studies show that ?alcohol sales were up 55% in the week ending March 21.? Nielsen also found that amount of spirits sold?such as tequila, gin and pre-mixed cocktails? skyrocketed 75% compared to March 2019. Wine sales rose 66%, beer sales popped 42% and online alcohol sales grew by an astounding 243% from last year at this time. 

According to investment advice site Motley Fool, ?During the first few weeks of the month, cannabis sales were soaring and spiked around the middle of the month as fears heightened that people would be confined to their homes in an effort to fight the coronavirus pandemic.? Marijuana sales are high in a number of states where it's legal.

Illinois marijuana dispensaries, which have remained open, sold almost $36 million worth of legal weed in March. This happened during a time period in which the state shut almost all other stores and ordered people to remain indoors. The Los Angeles Times reported that ?amid coronavirus siege, California cannabis sales soared.?

Pornhub, if you can?t tell by its name, is a popular online adult film site visited by roughly 120 million viewers every day. Now that Americans are self-quarantining at home, Pornhub has seen a large rise in traffic?up 11.6%.

According to Today, ?Many Americans may find their bodies flabbier and less healthy when they finally emerge from the Great Quarantine of 2020.? Bloomberg reported that less people are consuming healthy foods and ?are loading up on shelf-stable items from canned meat and soup to pretzels and Kraft Macaroni & Cheese, as they comply with orders to stay home.? Studies show an increase in the consumption of potato chips, Oreos, Spam, burgers, pretzels and other comfort foods. Psychology Today refers to the weight that will be gained as the "quarantine 15."

During the week of March 16, U.S. consumers streamed 156.1 billion minutes of content. That was twice as much as last year at this time. Almost 30% of streaming was Netflix programming?including a lot of Tiger King?and 20% was YouTube viewership. 

Due to school closures, kids and young adults?from elementary school to college?find themselves home. As you can imagine, video games are the go-to diversion and a way to play online and still socialize with friends. To capture the amount of time spent gaming, digital magazine Mic claims, ?So many people are gaming in quarantine, servers are struggling to keep up.?  

It will be interesting to see what happens as the weeks and months pass by and we?re still on lockdown. Could this trend of eating, drinking, smoking weed and watching television and porn continue? Or will we take the man on Twitter?s advice and try to do something constructive?

We?ve already seen some people become so bored that they?ve accomplished some brilliant, wonderful, daring, quirky and lovely things. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackke...watching-porn-while-quarantined/#749a42c8404e


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2020)

Inside a New York City I.C.U. Battling Coronavirus


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2020)

If you think that?s dumb, we?ve got a statue to sell ya

The police in India caught someone trying to offload the ?Statue of Unity? -- the world?s tallest, at almost 600 feet -- for $4B, claiming the proceeds would go toward fighting the virus.

MUMBAI (Reuters) - Police in India lodged a case this week against an unknown online fraudster who tried selling the world?s largest statue for $4 billion, claiming the proceeds would be used to help the Gujarat state government fund its fight against the coronavirus.

While the plot to sell the ?Statue of Unity?, a monument that is nearly twice the height of New York?s Statue of Liberty, is among the most brazen cases, police say cybercrimes have surged since the health scare gripped the country.

With scams ranging from free mobile recharges, to offers of free Netflix subscriptions, federal home ministry officials say there has been 86% percent rise in cyber crime in the past four weeks.

Police and internal security officials said scammers have created fake versions of the flagship ?PM CARES Fund? payments interface that look deceptively similar to the original and many Indians and Non-Residents Indians (NRIs) have fallen prey.

?We have received over 8,300 complaints from individuals across India and NRIs who have donated thousands of dollars into fake accounts,? said a senior home ministry official, adding the retrieval process is a complex task.

?We have already blocked all handles with permutations and combinations of the ?PM Cares Fund? that were illegitimate and we are being watchful and ensuring that the handles for donations get verified,? said Dilip Asbe, CEO of National Payments Corporation of India, an umbrella organisation for retail payments.

Police have registered cases against fake offers that Reliance Industries (RELI.NS) telecom arm Jio and streaming service Netflix Inc were offering discounted services at a time when over 1.3 billion people were forced to live indoors for 21 days to prevent the spread of the coronavirus.

Officials at Netflix and Jio declined to comment on the fraud conducted under their company?s name.

CERT-In, the Indian Computer Emergency Response Team and ReBIT, the technology arm of Reserve Bank of India recently issued warnings about online threats and scams and asked financial institutions to be aware.

?The U.S. Secret Service has also warned nations that during time of uncertainty and increased online activity, cyber criminals are actively working to exploit the current COVID-19 story with attacks aimed at taking advantage of the situation,? said Nitin Bhatnagar, a senior official at PCI Security Standards Council, a global standards body for the payment card industry.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-india-fraud-idUSKBN21P0KH


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2020)

A BELFAST pub is pulling out all the stops  - and the pints - to keep spirits up for those living in lockdown with a door-to-door Guinness delivery service.


The Hatfield House on Ormeau Road in south Belfast has been delivering freshly-poured pints of Guinness to customers across the Northern Irish capital since the coronavirus pandemic prompted the temporary closure of all pubs.

Using a state-of-the-art van kitted out with a portable tap system, the service was created to help cater to those missing the distinctive taste of a perfectly poured pint of the black stuff.

Customers simply call up Hatfield House, place their orders the day before delivery and, before they know it, a fresh pint of Guinness is on its way. 

Mobile bar staff are also careful to ensure it?s a contact-free service too, with drinks poured on location into plastic glasses by bar staff wearing latex gloves which are then left on the doorstep. 

Writing on Facebook, The Hatfield House said: "We are delighted to be able to offer all our customers the goodness of a freshly poured pint delivered to their home in the safety of isolation. 

"The service areas in the mobile units are sanitised after every use for your safety. Looking forward to serving you all soon. 

"Stay safe, stay home and let us bring the pub to you."

The pub was keen to stress any prospective customers approaching them on the street will be turned away ? as rules over social distancing dictate. 

They said: "Folks as with all our deliveries this is a contact free service please do not approach us on the street if you see us. 

"We cannot accept an order unless it has been called through to the number above. This is for the safety of both our customers and staff."

With the lockdown likely to continue for the next few weeks at least, The Hatfield House is likely to be very busy.

https://www.irishpost.com/news/belf...gXfk4tx4wEgfRgDnaZbYNTREWgmFoR3vF5PYAlu62nX3g


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2020)

How the 1920s Can Help Predict Our Post-Pandemic Future


----------



## max payne (Apr 21, 2020)

Gregzs said:


> The Strongest Man in History premieres on the History Channel on July 10
> 
> https://www.history.com/shows/the-strongest-man-in-history



Great show Nick Best inspired me to go back to lifting in my 50's after 8 years off.  The guys on the show are not just strong but also funny. No season 2 in the works.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2020)

This Is What a Pandemic Looks Like in New York City


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2020)

The World's Most Impressive Megaprojects


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2020)

The Doctors Say Thank You


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2020)

Penny Dreadful: City of Angels Series Premiere


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2020)

N.J. gym owner charged with ignoring order to stay closed during coronavirus pandemic


The 52-year-old owner of a Point Pleasant Borough fitness center was issued a summons after she ignored repeated warnings from police about staying open during the coronavirus, authorities said.

Janice Lauria was cited Tuesday for violating Gov. Phil Murphy?s executive order when Point Pleasant Borough police saw people going in and out of a side door to Anytime Fitness, according to a statement from the department.

Her son, Ryan Lauria, said in an email to NJ Advance Media that no customers have worked out since the gym closed and that police explained the business was permitted to continue to sell energy drinks and protein bars.

Cops said they began watching the gym after getting complaints that it was still open. On Tuesday, officers said they saw an opaque covering on the gym?s front windows, preventing people from looking inside. When police spoke with people who walked out of the fitness center, they admitted the owner allowed them to enter through a side door to work out inside, authorities said.

Ryan Lauria said police never entered the gym or saw anyone using gym equipment, adding that his family has donated energy drinks to local nurses working overnight shifts at local hospitals.

?For the town to slander our name like this is absurd and unfair,? Ryan Lauria wrote in the email. "(Police) have never stepped foot in the business so they have zero proof anyone was working out.?

Janice Lauria, of Point Pleasant Borough, faces up to six months in prison and a $1,000 fine if convicted.

Murphy ordered fitness centers, movie theaters and casinos closed on March 16 in an effort to stop the spread of the coronavirus.

https://www.nj.com/ocean/2020/04/nj..._FXrV9c2eJ1HUuVl28SJErPHyX5zqNIR9BfZTaDzJXjko


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2020)

Don Shula Dead At 90, Legendary NFL Coach 'Passed Away Peacefully'


Don Shula -- the NFL coaching legend who famously led the Miami Dolphins to a perfect season in 1972 -- has died at 90 years old.

"[Shula] passed away peacefully at his home this morning," the Dolphins said in a statement.

A cause of death was not immediately known.

"Don Shula was the patriarch of the Miami Dolphins for 50 years," the team said.

"He brought the winning edge to our franchise and put the Dolphins and the city of Miami in the national sports scene."

"Our deepest thoughts and prayers go out to Mary Anne along with his children Dave, Donna, Sharon, Anne and Mike."

Shula is one of football's all-time greats ... after a playing career as a defensive back in the NFL in the 1950s -- he went on to become a Hall of Fame coach.

Shula, the head man in Baltimore from 1963 to 1969 and then in Miami from 1970 to 1995, owns the record for most wins by an NFL coach EVER ... piling up 347 in his 33-year career.

Shula also won two Super Bowls as the coach of the 'Fins ... and is still the only man to ever coach an undefeated NFL team.

Don was elected into the Pro Football Hall of Fame in 1997.

RIP

Shula had a major impact on a ton of famous people. Some of them are posting tributes on social media including:

NFL commish Roger Goodell -- "Don Shula will always be remembered as one of the greatest coaches and contributors in the history of our game. He made an extraordinarily positive impact on so many lives."

"His iconic legacy will endure through his family and continue to inspire generations to come."

The Cleveland Browns -- who drafted Shula in 1951 -- shared the team's condolences ... saying, "We're proud of the fact that his football foundation was built in Ohio, starting at Harvey High School in Painesville, playing collegiately at John Carroll and then being drafted by the Browns."

"Coach Shula's contribution to our game are unmatched. Our heartfelt condolences go out to the entire Shula Family."

Magic Johnson -- "RIP NFL Hall of Fame Coach and 2X Super Bowl champion Don Shula! My prayers go out to his family."

Andrea Kremer -- "My deepest condolences on the passing of Don Shula ... As a professional I worked w/ him & got to know him well, even naming my dog Zonk, just like he did. RIP Coach."

Gov. Ron DeSantis -- "Coach Don Shula leaves behind an incomparable legacy as the NFL?s winningest coach and as the one who put Miami sports on the map."

Bill Cowher -- "We lost one of the most iconic men in the history of NFL coaching in Don Shula. His leadership and wisdom helped to guide me and many others who have made a life in coaching football. Thank you Coach Shula. May your spirit and legacy live on forever."

https://www.tmz.com/2020/05/04/don-...X4iYcssGFj8_jj55z5dUMfxe361pxs3kJZIYWgRpUCiy4


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2020)

Murphy extends N.J. coronavirus public-health emergency for 30 days. State of emergency remains in effect.

Gov. Phil Murphy announced Wednesday he?s extending the public-health emergency he declared in New Jersey over the coronavirus pandemic by 30 days.

Murphy declared both a state of emergency and a public-health emergency on March 9 as the pandemic was beginning to spread in New Jersey. He extended that order about a month later on April 7.

*The executive order he signed Wednesday will keep it in place through at least June 5, the governor?s office said.*

The state of emergency remains in place indefinitely, but the governor said the public-health emergency expires after 30 days.

?I want to make it absolutely clear that this action does not mean that we are seeing anything in the data which would pause our path forward and it should not be interpreted by anyone to mean we are going to be tightening any of the restrictions currently in place,? Murphy said at his daily coronavirus briefing in Trenton.

?This ensures we will continue on our current war footing for the coming month,? he aded. ?The conditions underpinning this declaration have not changed ? we are still in a public health emergency.?

Murphy also stressed that the state needs to continue to practice social distancing, including staying at home as much as possible, while keeping six feet away from people and wear a face mask when you go out.

?Remember, in the absence of a vaccine, or even proven therapeutics for COVID-19, our only cure is social distancing,? he said. ?And we know that the efforts of millions of you are working.?

A state of emergency gives state authorities certain executive powers and safeguards to respond to a crisis. It also allows the state to receive federal aid.

A public-health emergency allows the governor to take action under the Emergency Health Powers Act. The order Murphy signed Tuesday extending it also ?extends all actions taken by? any department of New Jersey?s executive branch in response to the virus, the governor?s office said.

New Jersey is in its seventh week of unprecedented restrictions after Murphy ordered residents to stay home, banned gatherings, and mandating nonessential businesses close to fight the virus. The governor made his first major step to lifting the orders this past weekend, as he allowed state and county parks and golf courses to reopen, with restrictions.

Some lawmakers, business leaders, and residents, are pushing Murphy to further loosen his orders as Memorial Day draws near ? including allowing some stores to reopen with either curbside service or other social-distancing guidelines.

That?s as the state grapples with hundreds of thousands of people filing for unemployment and businesses suffer untold revenue losses.

But Murphy said Tuesday more progress needs to be made before he can further remove restrictions because cases and deaths continue to rise and social distancing remains the best tool to battle the virus. He also said he does not have a more definitive timeline.

?We gotta do it right,? the governor said. ?We?ve got to do it responsibly, we?ve got to do it safely, and we are committed to that ... frankly, whether you like that or not.

https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...Dr6MhtD60DZnHBU_XBnaSO31jH-KDa9lHF3oj0_-eiOjM


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2020)

Home Gym Owners During Quarantine Be Like...


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2020)

Man Shows Off Car And Bursts Into Flames


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2020)

After arrest, gym owner defies California again to reopen


OCEANSIDE, Calif. (AP) ? About a dozen weightlifters wearing face coverings did sets Thursday in front of mirrors at a Southern California gym that was reopened by the owner despite his arrest last weekend for violating local coronavirus health orders that closed gyms.

Lou Uridel ? wearing a red, white and blue mask with a stars-and-stripes pattern and the words ?justice for all? emblazoned across it ? vowed to keep the doors open at Metroflex Gym in the coastal city of Oceanside, north of San Diego. 

But he warned his customers they might be handcuffed and hauled off like he was on Sunday. 

?There?s some members who kind of shy away from that and there?s some members who say, you know what, if they?re going to take me away in handcuffs for working out, then they can go ahead and do it," Uridel said.

Uridel may be the first business owner arrested in California for violating health orders by reopening, although a growing number are doing that. 

Tesla CEO Elon Musk reopened his plant in defiance of Alameda County health rules and tweeted Monday he was prepared to be arrested. He wasn't and won praise from President Donald Trump. 
Musk and local officials eventually reached an agreement to allow vehicle production to resume next week.

Authorities wary of a public backlash have preferred to use warnings to get local businesses to comply. Forcing one to shut its doors and citing the owner is rare, and arrests are considered a last resort. 

Last week in neighboring Riverside County, Sheriff Chad Bianco told supervisors he wouldn't enforce local health orders that make criminals out of otherwise law-abiding business owners and other residents who violate the restrictions. 

The state is allowing some counties with a low infection rate to give the greenlight to certain businesses to reopen more quickly than others. But gyms are not being allowed to reopen anywhere because they are considered a high-risk business due to people being indoors, sharing equipment and breathing hard as they exercise.

Coughing, sneezing and even talking are ways the virus is spread through tiny water droplets.
Bonnie Stauffer, spokeswoman for the Oceanside Police Department, said Uridel will be cited for every day the gym is open. Police were working with the San Diego County district attorney?s office to review their options, she said.

?I don?t know what other enforcement can be done at this point,? she said.

The maximum fine for breaking a public health law in California is $1,000 or up to 90 days in jail for each day a violation occurs. 

Uridel was held by police for only about an hour Sunday before being released. He was charged with a misdemeanor and will be arraigned in 90 days, though the arrest is under review, said Tanya Sierra, spokeswoman for the San Diego County district attorney's office.

With the support of at least one city councilman, Uridel said he hopes prosecutors will drop the case. The Texas Supreme Court earlier this month ordered the release of Dallas hair salon owner Shelly Luther, who was jailed after she continued to operate her business despite shutdown orders. 

Uridel said he had no choice about reopening the gym.

?We lost a third of our membership that took us a year and a half to get,? Uridel said. ?If we waited, with the bills mounting, we weren?t going to be able to recover.?

Uridel said he has taken every precaution so his customers feel safe.

Large handwritten signs warn people no one is allowed in if they are coughing or show other symptoms, and that everyone must sign a waiver declaring they are not ill. It says all rules will be enforced, including no gym bags or showering at the gym, and members must wear masks and shirts at all times. 

Everyone must maintain 6 feet (1.8 meters) of space between each other, wipe down equipment after each use, and wash their hands before entering the gym and before leaving it.

Uridel said he also closes the gym every 90 minutes for cleaning and sanitizing. 

Uridel first opened last Friday and then after his arrest was closed until Wednesday. He said he has had about 120 people come in daily, staggered over a 12-hour period.

Police dropped by Thursday when about a dozen masked men spaced 6 feet apart were lifting weights in the gym, situated at the back of a strip mall cordoned off by police tape to signal that businesses were supposed to be closed. The officers spoke to Uridel about his safety measures and then left. He was not cited.

Joseph Noland, 40, said he returned to the gym as soon as he got word it had reopened. The stay-at-home dad said it's been vital to relieve stress, especially during the virus outbreak. And he feels safe at the gym.

?When you walk into the gym, everyone is washing their hands, which is something you never see at the grocery store," Noland said. ?This place is constantly being cleaned."

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/a...-california-again-to-reopen/ar-BB145EqW?pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2020)

N.J. gym owners issued more tickets, customer arrested in 2nd day of coronavirus lockdown defiance


A New Jersey gym reopened again Tuesday in defiance of the state?s orders against workout facilities reopening during the coronavirus outbreak and again police arrived to issue tickets to the owners. At least one patron was also arrested leaving the gym after refusing to give his name.

Police also warned supporters gathered outside to leave or they could also face summonses.

?This gathering is a violation of the governor?s order,? Bellmawr Lt. Mike Draham said. ?You are directed to immediately and peaceably disperse. If you do not disperse you can be charged. You can protest from your vehicle?That?s all we have right now.?

The crowd jeered police officers as Draham read a statement to Atilis Gym gym owners Ian Smith and Frank Trumbetti in front of gym door shortly after 10 a.m. They were handed tickets that could lead to fines of up to $1,000.

The gym reopened at 8 a.m. on Tuesday for a second day with a smaller crowd of supporters than the first day when hundreds filled the sidewalk and parking lot of the gym on West Browning Road in Bellmawr, Camden County.

Smith went on national television last week with his plan to reopen despite Gov. Phil Murphy?s executive order for gyms to remain closed during the coronavirus pandemic that has killed more than 10,000 New Jersey residents and infected more than 148,000, both the second highest in the country after New York.

Murphy was asked Monday during his coronavirus briefing about the gym?s reopening and he suggested the efforts to enforce the closure order may ramp up Tuesday.

?We will take action,? Murphy said Monday. ?If you show up at that gym tomorrow, there?s going to be a different reality than showing today.?

It appeared to be more of the same, but with fewer people gathered outside. After receiving the tickets Monday, the gym remained open the rest of the day. That happened as well on Tuesday.

Trumbetti said he and Smith have owned the gym for less than a year and the lockdown has ?strangled? their business. They said they would continue to operate despite the tickets and a GoFundMe campaign started to pay their fines has already raised more than $21,000.

?I?m not worried about jail,? Trumbetti said Monday afternoon. ? Ian and I made a conscious decision to actually fight for the cause for everybody.?

Recent polls have shown record approval for Murphy as he manages the coronavirus crisis. A Rutgers-Eagleton poll of 1,502 adults conducted from April 22?May 2 gave Murphy a 77% job approval rating.

And a Quinnipiac University poll released earlier this month showed 65% said Murphy?s actions during the coronavirus outbreak were just right with 20% saying they did not go far enough and only 14% saying they went too far.

Shortly after 10 a.m. borough police Lt. Mike Draham read a statement to gym owners Ian Smith and Frank Trumbetti as they stood in front of gym doors. The crowd pushed jeers peppered the shouts from the crowd.

Draham told N.J. Advance Media that Bellmawr police were performing a local enforcement in accordance with Murphy?s orders.

When asked if he directed the gym to close he said, ?The governor directed them to close.?

By 11:35 am., a dozen protesters continued to mill around the parking lot and gym patrons continued to come and go into the facility, which is located in a shopping commons with nearly a dozen other businesses.

The gym owners have said they rearranged the gym equipment to provide more social distancing and the staff would be stepping up cleaning efforts. On Monday, staffers took temperatures of members entering to workout and Smith said they will limit capacity to 20% or about 44 people at a time. Members and staff are also required to wear face coverings.

https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...i0xOuX7THmn6aZ5B1tRNtyQnunS2NOKIwfdYLPItbDwCk


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2020)

Las Vegas Airport Installs PPE Vending Machines

On May 13, McCarran International Airport (LAS) in Las Vegas, Nevada, became the first U.S. airport to install vending machines stocked with personal protective equipment (PPE). There are three vending machines in total: one located in Terminal 3 near the security checkpoint and two in the ticketing area for Terminal 1.

The machines carry a variety of items for purchase to help prevent the spread of COVID-19 and other germs. The following are currently available: 

 Hand sanitizer
Liquid $4.25
Spray $6.50
Alcohol wipes 10 pack for $5.25
Disposable gloves $4.50 for four pair
Tissue?three travel packs for $3.50
Masks
Reusable cloth, adult & child sizes $14.50
Disposable $7.50 for three
KN95 disposable $8.25
The items may come in handy for travelers who don?t already have their own supplies, especially face masks, considering that all major U.S. airlines are requiring face masks for passengers.

?The airport had these installed because we want passengers to have access to the items they may need to feel confident and comfortable while traveling in current conditions,? wrote McCarran spokesperson Christine Crews via email. She also noted that inventory may change depending on items? popularity and availability. California-based vending contractor Prepango supplied the vending machines.

The team at McCarran International Airport has undertaken additional measures to protect flyers from the spread of the virus, including increasing cleaning frequency of high-touch surfaces and requesting that entry to the airport be limited to ticketed passengers and employees only.

The airport, which had a record-breaking 51.5 million flyers in 2019, faced a 50 percent year-over-year decline in passengers in March due to COVID-19.

McCarran International Airport may be the first airport to stock vending machines with PPE, but it likely won?t be the last. 

Not all airports are going the vending machine route, though. Doug Yakel, public information officer at San Francisco International Airport, confirmed via email that SFO?s management was not presently considering the installation of such vending machines; however, face masks are being handed out for free to flyers who need them. 

https://www.afar.com/magazine/las-v...MGJc5YVyf-CmRnmeC-Kf-m8xgpkGLBa3G9xocziOaECCE


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2020)

Day 3


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2020)

I don't think this has gone to court yet in NJ.


Ohio judge rules state cannot penalize gyms that reopen

There is a victory for gym and fitness centers across Ohio that had sued the state to reopen.

A judge in Lake County has ruled Ohio Health Director Dr. Amy Acton cannot impose penalties or fines against fitness centers simply because they do not comply with her orders closing them down because of the COVID-19 pandemic.

Nearly three dozen gym operators ? including one in Boardman ? filed suit this month claiming the state?s guidelines were not constitutional.

The new order states that the facilities will still have to follow safety regulations that would cover these types of businesses.

https://www.wkbn.com/news/local-new...cxrZuZHGZP3gG8Hnq96ECHaD2hm5Vw1iP5Uxucb-wSOTQ


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2020)

Defiant N.J. gym shut down by state, owners vow to sue Murphy


A gym in Bellmawr that reopened Monday, violating an executive order from Gov. Phil Murphy, was shut down Thursday morning by state and county health departments.

?Alright guys, so we arrived at the gym this morning to Governor Murphy?s dirty tricks, playing with his power in the health department," one of the owners said in a video posted to the gym?s Instagram page Thursday. "For right now, the gym will be closed. We have a full cleaning crew inside, once again, going above and beyond.?

The Instagram story also included a typed message saying, ?Filing a suit against (Murphy) first thing this morning.?

Murphy declined to comment on the gym directly during a radio interview on WPG in Atlantic City on Thursday morning.

?Because it?s unfolding, I won?t comment on the specifics of that particular facility," the governor said.

?We?ve taken a whole lot of steps already to begin to open the state up, I think, responsibly," Murphy added. "The inside stuff is harder. The folks have to understand the virus is still out there. ... We?ll get there. We?re just not there yet.?

Murphy did say during a separate interview on CNBC that he may allow more indoor businesses such as salons and gyms to reopen with restrictions ?in a matter of weeks.?

Orange stickers from the Camden County Health Department declaring an embargo and a four-page notice from the state Department of Health were taped to the door of Atilis Gym.

The signs were placed on the storefront ?with no inspection of the building or anything,? Co-owner Frank Trumbetti told FOX 29.

?They did it overnight like cowards,? Trumbetti told NJ Advance Media.

He also vowed to reopen despite the state?s action. "We?re opening up tomorrow morning no matter what,? Trumbetti said.

Trumbetti said he doesn?t know what the embargo means and the state health department notice referred to a statute involving infectious disease.

The sewer system serving the gym backed up Wednesday, ?right after [Gov. Murphy?s daily] briefing where they said the Board of Health would be involved,? Trumbetti told FOX 29, forcing members to evacuate. A sewage remediation team was onsite Thursday, according to FOX 29.

A call to an attorney for the gym was not immediately returned.

The Camden County department of health spokesperson also could not be reached immediately.

A spokesperson for the state Department of Health declined to comment beyond the order, which was sent NJ Advance Media.

Although Atilis Gym "is purporting to take its own measures to address COVID-19 transmission? the state cannot ?simply allow business owners to set their own divergent health measures, done without the approval of the state and it?s health officials,? the order says.

It also bans Atilis Gym from opening until further notice. Failure to comply with the order could result in criminal sanctions and/or civil penalties for violating the department of health?s order and the for violating Executive Order 107.

As of Wednesday, there were at least 150,399 cases of coronavirus in New Jersey and 10,747 deaths attributed to the virus.

?Indoor gyms and fitness centers present particularly high-risk settings for the spread of COVID-19, in part because customers of these facilities engage in physical activities that increase the customers? respiratory activity, which in turn can increase the amount of respiratory droplets or aerosols in a confined setting,? the order says.

The prolonged and close person-to-person contact presented by personal trainers, spotters and the use of communal equipment also increase the risk of spread, the order says.

The National Institutes of Health have found that the virus may live on plastic and steel surfaces -- such as barbells, dumbbells and treadmills, for up to 72 hours.

Atilis Gym in Bellmawr allowed a limited number of members to use the facility beginning Monday. Their temperatures were checked as they entered and they were required to wear face coverings and follow other rules. Co-owner Ian Smith said they were limiting capacity to 20% or about 44 people at a time.

Murphy was asked Monday during his coronavirus briefing about the gym?s reopening and he suggested the efforts to enforce the closure order may ramp up.

The owners of the gym said they opened it less than a year ago and the lockdown has ?strangled? their business. They said they would continue to operate despite the tickets and a GoFundMe page started to pay their fines has raised more than $50,000 as of Thursday.

The gym had been issued at least three citations since opening, each of which includes a fine of up to $1,000 and possible jail time.

Trumbetti said the gym will remain closed but he encouraged members to come work out in the parking lot.

https://www.nj.com/news/2020/05/def...FE4KyVRk7B2R_MooZ41RRQDUZ0tbbub03ADOcK552Tpb0


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2020)

Opening Old Spoiled Milk


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2020)

Looking back at the Mount St. Helens eruption


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2020)

Bus Crashes Into A Coffee Shop


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2020)

A Black Widow Delivered Some Harsh Truths To A Trio Of Aspiring Spider Men


Three boys in Bolivia learned the hard way that with great power comes fevers, tremors, and muscle pains as they tried to inherit the powers of Spider-Man by letting a black widow spider bite them. The boys aged 8, 10, and 12 fortunately didn?t succumb to the unfortunate incident and were released from hospital a week later, sadly sans superpowers.

According to a report from Ministry of Health officials, the three boys from Chayanta, Bolivia, were herding goats when eight-legged inspiration struck as they discovered a spider whose black and red markings reminded them of the superhero. Spurred on by the allure of spidey senses, the ability to climb walls, and shoot webs, they decided to try and make the spider bite them so they could be like the famed hero. Unaware of the creature?s potent venom, they decided to poke the spider with a stick in an attempt to goad it into biting them. The angry black widow took the bait and bit all three boys who were later found crying by their mother.

She rushed the boys to a nearby health center where, as no medications seemed to be improving their condition, it was decided they should be transferred to hospital. By the time they reached the Children?s Hospital in La Paz they were experiencing fevers, tremors, and muscle pains. After a week of treatment, the boys were eventually discharged from the hospital and sent home to recover from their less than Marvel-ous adventure.

According to a post on Telemundo, the officials reported the incident as a lesson for parents to "be careful" because "for children everything is real, movies are real, dreams can be real, and they are the illusion of our lifetime."

While highly dangerous with venom 15 times more powerful than that of a rattlesnake, black widow spiders will only bite when they feel threatened. They are perfectly safe if left well alone but goading them with a stick will probably end unfavorably for you. If bitten, most healthy adults will feel unwell and experience some pain but eventually recover. However, for young children as well as the elderly or those with health problems the bite can sometimes prove fatal.

As much as we?d all like to swing, climb, and predict future events like our friendly neighborhood Spider-Man, there?s unfortunately no scientific evidence that getting bitten by spiders, or any other animals for that matter, does much beyond risking pain, sickness, and infection. However, if the first result in Google is to be believed, we might be closer to sharing a spidey sense than we realized?

https://www.iflscience.com/plants-a...yq50O8o6Cah9phm6HX5zN-I-KEWWk4YZ-LAOSL4wY5JHo


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2020)

How India?s Police Used a Pandemic to Boost Its Image


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2020)

How To Build The Perfect Home Gym


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2020)

Funeral Homes in Mexico Show Coronavirus? Hidden Death Toll


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2020)

8 Classic Animated Movies & TV Shows For Adults


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2020)

18 Extremely Rare But Remarkable Body Features


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2020)

Landslide Takes Entire Neighborhood To The Sea


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2020)

How the U.S. Stole an Island


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2020)

Retired Clark Teacher in Search of Former Students to Open Time Capsule

CLARK, NJ - If the silver vessel pictured above looks familiar, chances are you were a fourth grade student in Ms. Barbara Jean Delnero's fourth grade class at Frank K. Hehnly Elementary School in the year 2000.  It's 20 years later and according to the directions clearly labeled on the front of that shiny container, it is due to be opened on June 20, 2020.   

Delnero is searching for students from her 1999-2000 class to join her in opening a time capsule the class prepared at the turn of the century.  "The items students put in there don't reflect today's technology or many of the major events that have happened since that time like 9/11 or Superstorm Sandy and more, it was a different time," she said.   

Now retired, Delnero kept the time capsule in her possession as promised for the planned opening.  She is hoping her class will join her. 

https://www.tapinto.net/towns/clark...earch-of-former-students-to-open-time-capsule


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2020)

Is There a Racist Monument In Your Town? Check This Map to Find Out


All across the country, monuments to the Confederacy, which lost a traitorous war waged for their right to own slaves, are being beheaded, toppled, and thrown into the river. The Southern Poverty Law Center has a map of where these monuments are located, if you were interested in such a thing.

Having a monument to Confederate soldiers seems a little bit like having statues to Martin James Monti, who eagerly confessed to joining the Waffen SS during his trial for treason in 1949: just a weird thing to celebrate! Why so many states want to celebrate losing a war makes little sense, until you click around on the Southern Poverty Law Center's "Whose Heritage?" map, which tells you not only the location of these monuments but also when they were dedicated. For instance, the bust of Confederate general Stonewall Jackson in the Bronx, which was removed in 2017, was dedicated in 1957 by the United Daughters of the Confederacy. 1957 is long after the Civil War, but smack dab in the middle of the Civil Rights movement. What better way to scare uppity Black people than erect statues of Confederate soldiers in black majority neighborhoods, right? Even though these monuments are blatant attempts to frighten black people into staying docile, some are still protected by the state, like this statue of a Klu Klux Klan "Grand Wizard" in Tennessee, which was erected in 1975.

The list could use some updating, though, as it still lists the recently removed statue of Jefferson Davis in Richmond, Virginia, as "active" even though it was recently removed by protesters. Although this statue is more than a century old, it was installed over 50 years after the end of the Civil War in 1865, when freed slaves might need a reminder about who was really in charge. Motherboard reached out to the Southern Poverty Law Center to ask if it's tracking the monuments removed by protesters but they did not immediately respond.

Luckily, the Southern Poverty Law Center has a form where you can update the status of various monuments. You could even, I don't know, submit any monuments that are missing, especially if they are close to large bodies of water. If you're browsing the map today, you might also be interested in this Twitter thread about how to safely remove obelisks, or any other large, mostly vertical statue. You never know when those skills will come in handy.

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...sWlUbG21XCP-d5zXrDz_yZFh5LhlEFhjA2DDY8Gbw-Uew


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2020)

Inside Australia's Tallest New Skyscraper


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2020)

Dept. Of Education Discloses Illegal Seizure Of $2.2 Billion From Student Loan Borrowers


In response to a class action lawsuit filed by student loan borrowers, the U.S. Department of Education disclosed that it had intercepted and seized over $2.2 billion in tax refunds owed to a million student loan borrowers, in violation of the CARES Act.

The CARES Act suspended all collections on defaulted federally-held student loans from March 13, 2020 until September 30, 2020. The Act mandates that involuntary collections efforts by the U.S. Department of Education and U.S. Department of Treasury ? including the interception and seizure of tax refunds ? are to be suspended.

A spokesperson for the Department stated that those seized tax refunds have been returned to borrowers. However, student loan borrowers in the suit allege otherwise. The lead Plaintiff in the class action suit claims that the government intercepted a nearly $7,000 tax refund owed to both her and her husband in April, in violation of the CARES Act. Improperly seized tax refunds are supposed to be returned to impacted student loan borrowers, but the lawsuit alleges that this has not happened.

In a press release, Aaron Ament, president of Student Defense (one of the organizations representing the class of student loan borrowers, along with Democracy Forward), stated, ?The Department of Education has now admitted to offsetting more than a million student borrowers? tax refunds in the middle of the pandemic ? a practice now prohibited under the CARES Act. We need answers right now, to establish how this was allowed to happen, how many borrowers have been wronged, and how many are still waiting for their money to be refunded.?

Democracy Forward?s senior counsel, Jeffrey Dubner, stated ?In response to our class action lawsuit, Trump?s Department of Education admits that it seized billions of dollars in tax refunds from millions of student borrowers, continuing well into the expanding pandemic. It's stunning that the Trump administration insisted on snatching refunds from families who rely on this money to keep their heads above water. Our lawsuit will continue moving forward to hold the Trump administration accountable for this egregious and continuing mismanagement.?

The class-action suit, Cole v. Mnuchin and DeVos, was filed on May 29 in the U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia. The suit alleges that the government?s actions violate the Administrative Procedures Act.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/adammi...jMNcvTfC4Nb6W51-y0trYzVI0QZQQInY#5a3f58e25ede


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2020)

THE BEST RIBS I'VE EVER MADE


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2020)

AMC Theatres To Reopen in July, Be At Full Capacity By November

AMC Theatres rolled out a plan for reopening their cinemas beginning in mid-July, with theater capacity being increased in stages between July and November, using big-release weekends as pivot points. According to a statement released by AMC, its first phase will open at 30% capacity on July 15, followed by 40% at Phase 2. Labor Day marks the target date to have theaters 50% full, and the current plan is for cinemas to be back to normal in time for the releases of No Time To Die and Soul on Thanksgiving weekend. To accommodate this, AMC says it will automatically "black out" every other row in their cinemas not equipped with reclining seats.

That might mean blacking it out for preordered ticketing, not actually barring people from sitting there; simply removing certain rows would presumably cause crowding in the remaining rows and reduce social distancing. Of course, the argument could be made that it also created distance between people in front of and behind you.

AMC also told Deadline that they are committed to this timeline, regardless of whether movies like Tenet and Mulan move to later dates or not.

"More than 90% of the attendance of the AMC circuit from the entire United States" will be included in the first wave of openings in July, AMC's Adam Aron said in that interview. They will be in between 35 and 45 states.

https://comicbook.com/irl/news/amc-theatres-to-reopen-in-july-be-at-full-capacity-by-november/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2020)

'Into the Wild' bus removed from Alaska backcountry 

JUNEAU, Alaska (AP) ? An abandoned bus in the Alaska backcountry, popularized by the book ?Into the Wild? and movie of the same name, was removed Thursday, state officials said.

The decision prioritizes public safety, Alaska Natural Resources Commissioner Corri Feige said.

The bus has long attracted adventurers to an area without cellphone service and marked by unpredictable weather and at-times swollen rivers. Some have had to be rescued or have died. Christopher McCandless, the subject of the book and movie, died there in 1992. 

The rescue earlier this year of five Italian tourists and death last year of a woman from Belarus intensified calls from local officials for the bus, about 25 miles from the Parks Highway, to be removed.

?We encourage people to enjoy Alaska?s wild areas safely, and we understand the hold this bus has had on the popular imagination,? she said in a release. ?However, this is an abandoned and deteriorating vehicle that was requiring dangerous and costly rescue efforts. More importantly, it was costing some visitors their lives."

McCandless, a 24-year-old from Virginia, was prevented from seeking help by the swollen banks of the Teklanika River. He died of starvation in the bus in 1992, and wrote in a journal about living in the bus for 114 days, right up to his death.

The long-abandoned Fairbanks city bus became famous by the 1996 book ?Into the Wild? by Jon Krakauer, and a 2007 Sean Penn-directed movie of the same name. 

The Department of Natural Resources said the 1940s-era bus had been used by a construction company to house employees during work on an access road in the area and was abandoned when the work was finished in 1961. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/i...laska-backcountry/ar-BB15GAGV?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2020)

Why 1 Million Pigs A Week Could Have Been Euthanized Even During A Meat Shortage


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2020)

COVID-19: This is when life will return to normal, according to the experts

https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020/06/coronavirus-covid19-life-social-distancing-noramlity-chart/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2020)

Ben Folds "2020" Lyric Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2020)

Honey Garlic Salmon Steaks


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2020)

The Boys Season 2 - Exclusive Clip


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2020)

Building The World's Thinnest Skyscraper


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2020)

Body Elite Gym Building Collapses In Carroll Gardens

A three-story building housing a gym collapsed today in Carroll Gardens.

FDNY confirmed to Gothamist that 348 Court Street, where Body Elite Gym was located, collapsed around 4:40 p.m. on Wednesday. Dozens of firefighters are currently at the scene, and could not confirm whether or not anyone was injured in the collapse. We'll update as we learn more information.

[Update 6:20 p.m.] An FDNY spokesperson says there was one minor injury to a civilian at the collapse, and they are being treated on scene. City Council member Brad Lander added that the person had been inside the building just before it collapsed, but was able to get out.

https://gothamist.com/news/elite-gy...XmdMr_jez_NQLLthZ8PEIbi0TEr44FoGO_WkaP8DYAPTQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2020)

Fishing For Sharks In A Boat That's Too Small


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2020)

Wild Deer Is Extremely Friendly


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2020)

How The Ford GT Was Aerodynamically Designed


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2020)

Gary Larson Releases First New FAR SIDE Comics in 25 Years

Even under normal circumstances this would qualify as amazing news, but in 2020 when everything is being cancelled it feels like a downright miracle: The Far Side is back. Gary Larson has released original strips of the iconic comic for the first time in 25 years.

While Larson might be using modern technology to draw the comics, it?s like he never left.

Last year, without warning, The Far Side?s official received an update. It featured an image of an explorer melting a block of ice with a blowtorch. That image unveiled some of Larson?s most iconic characters. The caption below read, ?Uncommon, unreal, and (soon-to-be) unfrozen. A new online era of The Far Side is coming!? That new era officially began this week with three original comics, listed under ?New Stuff.?

Larson wrote about why, after all these years, he?s finally excited about drawing again. He still drew the personal Christmas card he and his wife sent out every holiday. But each time he went for his trusty old pen he?d find that he?d forgotten to unclog it the year before. That led him to try a digital tablet for the first time, and it rekindled his passion for drawing.

?I got one, fired it up, and lo and behold, something totally unexpected happened: within moments, I was having fun drawing again. I was stunned at all the tools the thing offered, all the creative potential it contained. ?
He ended his syndicated strip on January 1, 1995, so these are his first new releases. And while he says he?s ?just exploring, experimenting, and trying stuff,? and this is decidedly not a ?resurrection? of his daily strip, it?s only going to make fans crave even more new work.

It?s as funny, silly, sharp, and twisted as ever.

This news is also one of the best things about 2020 so far. So while we know Larson isn?t planning on bringing back his daily comic strip, maybe he could do it every other day? We?ve never wanted to see a woman with a beehive hairdo more.

https://nerdist.com/article/the-far...iPkryNqVUI4x0MkGshR35_ohQsGb_i9yNVeJh7cyDUWw4

https://www.thefarside.com/new-stuff


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2020)

GAMBIT - Play For Keeps


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2020)

On #ThisDayInHistory in 1984, Geraldine Ferraro is named Walter Mondale?s running mate in the U.S. presidential election. Ferraro was the first woman to run for U.S. VP on a major party platform. Ferraro, the daughter of Italian immigrants, had previously gained recognition as a vocal advocate of women?s rights in Congress.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2020)

How Genovese Focaccia Bread Is Made In Italy


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2020)

NJ Transit capacity limits lifted, but face masks remain required to slow coronavirus spread, Murphy says

New Jersey Transit trains, buses and light rail may resume operating with full capacity starting Wednesday, though face coverings will remain required for all staff and passengers, Gov. Phil Murphy announced Monday.

The lifting of the 50% capacity limits will take effect at 8 p.m. on Wednesday. In addition to NJ Transit trains and buses, they include private-carrier buses, trains, light rail vehicles and Access Link vehicles.

?As we have undertaken our restart and recovery, and as more New Jerseyans begin getting back to their jobs, we are seeing increases in ridership which are beginning to approach 50% of the stated maximum capacity of these vehicles, and we want to ensure that people are able to get to their jobs and that the system continues operating as efficiently as possible,? Murphy told reporters at his coronavirus press conference in Trenton.

Murphy said riders will now need to wear face coverings at all NJ Transit and private-carrier indoor stations, as well as outdoor stations where social distancing ?is not practicable.?

?Do it for yourself and do it for your fellow riders, do it for the men and women who are making your trip possible,? Murphy said. ?Make sure your mask covers both your mouth and nose ? no chin guards by the way. And, if a transit employee asks you mask up, they?re doing their jobs, please be respectful to them and your fellow passengers.?

Murphy said he does not anticipate a full rush of a return to max capacity at all hours.

?We anticipate at least at rush hour that will be a reality,? he said.

Once a coronavirus hotspot, New Jersey has seen its daily figures drop dramatically since peaking in April and remain relatively steady in recent weeks as cases surge in other states.

The rate of transmission has risen in recent days above the key figure of 1 ? meaning, on average, every newly infected resident was passing COVID-19 to at least one other person. But the rate has fallen below that mark again. The latest rate reported Monday was .91.

With the rate rising last week, Murphy said the state was pumping the brakes on taking more steps in its gradual reopening from months of lockdown restrictions. Monday marked was the first time since May that a week did not begin with some sort of reopening in New Jersey.

The governor also announced this week New Jersey is now requiring people to wear masks outdoors in public when they can?t practice social distancing.

Meanwhile, the state is calling on people traveling from 19 states with rising cases to voluntarily self-quarantine for 14 days after arriving in New Jersey, including residents returning home.

More than 1.3 million New Jersey residents have filed for unemployment benefits as the pandemic continues to wreak havoc on the economy.

https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...hDNhWpCCR53rmbTMtFzISGgss0xXI0tmR8gnHooZIBZQI


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2020)

MVC extends license expiration dates, sets up new rules in effort to ease long lines

Officials announced a slew of changes Thursday that they say should ease some of the congestion and frustration that has been plaguing MVC agencies across the state since they reopened this week after being closed for months during the coronavirus shutdown.

As part of the changes, Gov. Phil Murphy and Motor Vehicle Commission officials announced extended expiration dates for license and registration renewals and vehicle inspections, in an effort to ease long lines and wait times at MVC agencies.

Officials also set new rules barring drivers from being able to ?camp out? overnight at agencies to get a prime spot in line the next morning, the governor said. Officials said customers can?t line up on MVC property until 7 a.m., an hour before agencies open.

In addition, the MVC will expand a ?blue ticket? system statewide in an effort to make sure that customers on line at agencies can be accommodated during the business day.

The expirations dates of drivers? licenses, vehicle registrations, inspection stickers, non-license IDs and temporary tags will now be extended for several more months to give people more time and to reduce lines at agencies. The MVC extended expiration dates in March and again in May due to closures prompted by the coronavirus pandemic.

Documents expiring between March 13 and May 31 have been extended to September 30; those expiring between June 1 to August 31 have been extended to December 31. Commercial driver licenses expiration dates were previously extended to September 30.

Republican lawmakers had called on Murphy to extend the expiration dates of MVC documents by several months on Wednesday. Agencies reopened on July 7 after being closed almost four months since mid-March as a coronavirus precaution.

Procedures at agencies also have changed to set up a priority system and to give out numbered tickets to people on line that correspond to how many customers an individual agency can handle in a business day.

Drivers at licensing centers will be handled on a priority basis. New drivers who passed their road tests will receive the first blue tickets at agencies. Drivers who already have a license, and can drive under the new expiration date extensions, will be seen after new drivers have been served, officials said.

Customers also will not be allowed to line up on MVC property until 7 a.m. This comes a day after Murphy urged drivers not to ?camp out? overnight at agencies to secure a spot on line when agencies open up.

https://www.nj.com/news/2020/07/mvc...p-new-rules-in-effort-to-ease-long-lines.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2020)

Man With A Flying Living Room


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2020)

Star Trek The Next Generation Cast Celebrates Patrick Stewart's 80th Birthday In Masks

Patrick Stewart is joined by several of his old Star Trek: The Next Generation castmates as the Picard actor celebrates his 80th birthday.







Of course, the partygoers featured in the above image are from left to right, Worf actor Michael Dorn, Deanna Troi actress Marina Sirtis, Stewart himself, Beverly Crusher actress Gates McFadden, Data actor Brent Spiner and Geordi La Forge actor LeVar Burton. Sirtis and Spiner obviously already reunited with Stewart on Picard, and Data indeed saw the apparent end of his story as his disembodied consciousness was allowed to die after one last meeting with his former captain (Spiner has indicated that he won?t play Data again, but is open to returning to Picard to play another character). Jonathan Frakes also made his way to Picard season 1 but apparently was not available for the party (unless he was simply off-camera, perhaps making some burned tomato pizza).

https://screenrant.com/star-trek-ne...hvhfMCbK_jji_DoNjjoHYkRFBQD_smzcSGsnKQN1aCkmI


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2020)

Why Millions Of Potatoes Are Being Thrown Away During The Pandemic


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2020)

Mary Trump describes family as 'malignantly dysfunctional'


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2020)

Mom Avoids Being Crushed By Falling Tree


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2020)

Cop who thought it was ?amusing? to force homeless man to lick a urinal get 4 years in federal prison

A former police officer in Hawaii who forced a homeless man to lick a urinal in 2018 was sentenced Wednesday to four years in federal prison.

KHON reported that ex-Honolulu police officer John Rabago, 44, pleaded guilty to conspiring to deprive a person of his civil rights and acting under the color of law to deprive the same individual of his civil rights. Rabago (not pictured) resigned from the police department prior to his sentencing hearing.

Officers Rabago and Reginald Ramones (pictured center) responded a nuisance complaint at a mall when they encountered a homeless man, Sam Ingall, who had taken shelter in a public restroom. USA Today reported that at one point, Rabago told the Ingall, ?If you lick the urinal you won?t get arrested.?

According to ABC News, U.S. District Judge Leslie Kobayashi described how Rabago threatened to beat the victim and shove his face into a toilet if he didn?t comply. Kobayashi said Rabago then grabbed Ingall?s shoulders, held him down, and stepped on his legs to restrain him until he licked the urinal.

Rabago later ordered Ramones to delete text messages referring to the incident.

?He was forced to essentially do something that?s disgusting. His face was forced into a urinal,? Ingall?s attorney, Myles Breiner, previously said. ?The police officers thought this was amusing. It wasn?t as though he was doing anything illegal but they chose to do this to him because he was vulnerable.?

Ramones, who resigned from the police department in August, testified against Rabago and pleaded guilty to not reporting Rabago?s gross civil rights violation. His sentencing is scheduled for next week.

ABC reported that the victim filed a lawsuit against the Honolulu Police Department earlier this year.

https://www.crimeonline.com/2020/07...nKgKji-VVABATr0S9jpZHM7a0mIeTbdm7piP7cBiSXKd4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2020)

Why cook Beef Ribs like This !!??


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2020)

World's Most Wanted


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2020)

The Sea Wall That Saved a Nation

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdGjgmyFP9M


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2020)

In the video, which comes via Laughing Squid, the sizes of some of our solar system?s natural satellites are compared. The video begins with S/2009 S 1, a roughly thousand-foot-wide ?propeller moonlet? of Saturn, and subsequently shows consecutively larger moons. The line-up of moons ends with Ganymede, which is a roughly 3,300-mile-wide moon belonging to Jupiter.

Although a refresher probably isn?t necessary, a moon, or natural satellite, is defined as a celestial body that orbits a planet or asteroid. According to NASA, there are more than 200 moons in our solar system, with most orbiting the giant planets. Astronomers are still discovering new moons, however. For example, in October of 2019, astronomers announced the detection of 20 new moons around Saturn.

https://nerdist.com/article/moon-si...RrmjhYfcuNbfxcvhvesAIP7QAy-IunfSfmAe3fzZffoPo


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2020)

Building New York's $200M Apartment


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2020)

19 Most Unusual Buildings in NEW YORK CITY


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2020)

How Traditional Haggis Is Made In Scotland


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2020)

LA's $5BN Super Stadium


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2020)

*Mystery Of London's 1952 Killer Fog Is Solved*

Londoners are used to a regular dose of fog, drizzle, and cloud in the winter. But in early December 1952, the city?s fog took a much deadlier turn.

By the time "the big smoke" had lifted just five days later, it had killed 4,000 people and left 150,000 others seriously ill in hospital with respiratory tract infections. In the long term, it?s estimated at least 12,000 people died from the killer fog, along with thousands of animals.

The strange and terrifying event is surprisingly unknown about, even to scientists. But a new study, published in the Proceedings of the National Academies of Sciences, set out to discover the unanswered questions of how the fog came to be so deadly and why it was so dangerously acidic.

An international team of scientists from China, the US, and the UK mimicked the London fog in the lab and compared it to recordings of the atmospheric conditions from two heavily polluted Chinese cities, Beijing and Xi?an.

Sulfates were a key component of the London fog. This gave the fog its definitively thick, smelly, and toxic properties. It?s always been correctly assumed that the London fog was caused by sulfur dioxide released by the burning of low-quality soft coal from chimneys, industry, and power plants. However, why this sulfur dioxide turned into sulfuric acid remained unknown.






?Our results showed that this process was facilitated by nitrogen dioxide, another co-product of coal burning, and occurred initially on natural fog," lead author Renyi Zhang of Texas A&M University explained in a statement. 

"Another key aspect in the conversion of sulfur dioxide to sulfate is that it produces acidic particles, which subsequently inhibits this process. Natural fog contained larger particles of several tens of micrometers in size, and the acid formed was sufficiently diluted. Evaporation of those fog particles then left smaller acidic haze particles that covered the city.? 

A similar chemistry is happening right now in the air of rapidly industrializing Asian cities, many of which are in China. However, a few differences in the nature of the fog stops it from creating sulfuric acid. High levels of ammonia from China?s extensive fertilizer use and road traffic neutralizes the particles. This makes it less acidic, but a still utterly unsavory cocktail of sulfur dioxide and nitrogen dioxide.

?We think we have helped solve the 1952 London fog mystery and also have given China some ideas of how to improve its air quality,? said Zhang. ?Reduction in emissions of nitrogen oxides and ammonia is likely effective in disrupting this sulfate formation process... The government has pledged to do all it can to reduce emissions going forward, but it will take time."

https://www.iflscience.com/environm...Az-JBW1UU4JPoZLEjJesiJ6P4mgQciUdDipqhP9HV3bGM


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2020)

Why Icelandic Sea Salt Is So Expensive


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2020)

What It's Like to Be Evicted in the Middle of a Pandemic


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2020)

Vampire Bats Are Making Feral Hogs a Breeding Ground for Disease


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2020)

Bison pulls off woman's jeans in attack at US state park


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2020)

Sanitizing N95 respirator masks in an electric multi-cooker

By electric cooker, we mean even an Instant Pot or a rice cooker able to sustain a dry heating cycle of at least 50 minutes at 212 F (100?C). The best news is that you can perform this kind of decontamination for at least 20 times.

This was the result of a study performed by the University of Illinois, Urbana-Champaign, that found the N95 respirators were decontaminated inside and out while maintaining their filtration and fit. This could enable wearers to safely reuse limited supplies of the respirators, originally intended to be one-time-use items.

N95 respirator masks are the gold standard of personal protective equipment since they work not only against large droplets but they also filter out smaller airborne particles that might carry the new coronavirus causing COVID-19.

These findings are especially important for health care professionals in smaller clinics or hospitals that do not have access to large-scale heat sanitization equipment, but also for all those who may have an N95 respirator at home and need to reuse it.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2020)

Four years ago, the Foo Fighters pulled off arguably the greatest ?Rickroll? in history. The band surprised the crowd at the 2017 Summer Sonic Festival by bringing out Rick Astley to perform with them. They then proceeded to deliver the heaviest, angriest (and NSFW) version of ?Never Gonna Give You Up? ever performed. And it totally rocked. Not that it should have been that surprising. Astley?s 1987 song might have become an all-time internet gag, but it?s still a great track. Plus, Astley himself is a fantastic musician. And if there was any doubt about that he proved it this summer when he recorded an incredible acoustic rendition of the Foo Fighters? ?Everlong.?

I don?t care if you?re related to the English musician, there?s no way you expected that cover to be that good. And damn is it good. It?s so great that if you didn?t specifically know this was Rick Astley, and hadn?t seen a photo of him from the last 10-20 years, you might not have even realized who was singing. (Man that guy?and his hair?has aged well! Selling 40 million albums worldwide is great for your skin.)

His voice sounds amazing. He has a depth of tone that isn?t as apparent with his signature hit song-turned-surprise prank.

This video really did achieve what he hoped it would. As he said before playing, ?Sometimes you just have to find a song that?s gonna lift your spirits and put you in another place.? This song and this performance certainly did that. It?s powerful and moving.

But again, it shouldn?t be that surprising. He might be best known today for ?rickrolls,? but ?Never Gonna Give You Up? was a number one hit across the globe for a reason. It?s a killer song from a super-talented musician.

This version of ?Everlong? just proves what some have known for a long time.






https://nerdist.com/article/rick-as...28ldb7feMvZD6WnE-UjfP_EVp7-YYrLYtyAz1qz5vYRY0


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2020)

California's Water Problem


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2020)

Lightning Strikes Tree On Bright Sunny Day


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2020)

12 Things You Should Know Before Coming to Japan


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2020)

The Collapse of Bon Appetit


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2020)

The Greatest Skyline Transformations by 2025


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2020)

Irish People Try Italian Food


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2020)

Hurricanes Are Coming, What Do You Do?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2020)

When People Used the Postal Service to Mail Their Children

In January 1913, one Ohio couple took advantage of the U.S. Postal Service?s new parcel service to make a very special delivery: their infant son. The Beagues paid 15 cents for his stamps and an unknown amount to insure him for $50, then handed him over to the mailman, who dropped the boy off at his grandmother?s house about a mile away.

Regulations about what you could and couldn?t send through the mail were vague when post offices began accepting parcels over four pounds on January 1, 1913. People immediately started testing its limits by mailing eggs, bricks, snakes and other unusual ?packages.? So were people allowed to mail their children? Technically, there was no postal regulation against it.

?The first few years of parcel post service?it was a bit of a mess,? says Nancy Pope, head curator of history at the National Postal Museum. ?You had different towns getting away with different things, depending on how their postmaster read the regulations.?

Pope has found about seven instances of people mailing children between 1913 and 1915, beginning with the baby in Ohio. It wasn?t common to mail your children, yet for long distances, it would?ve been cheaper to buy the stamps to send a kid by Railway Mail than to buy her a ticket on a passenger train.

In addition, people who mailed their children weren?t handing them over to a stranger. In rural areas, many families knew their mailman quite well. However, those two viral photos you might have seen online of postal workers carrying babies in their mailbag were staged photos, taken as a joke. A mailman might have carried a swaddled child who couldn?t walk, but he wouldn?t have let a diaper-wearing baby sit in a pile of people?s mail.

In the case of May Pierstorff, whose parents sent her to her grandparent?s house 73 miles away in February 1914, the postal worker who took her by Railway Mail train was a relative. The Idaho family paid 53 cents for the stamps that they put on their nearly six-year-old daughter?s coat. Yet after Postmaster General Albert S. Burleson heard about this incident?as well as another inquiry someone had made that month about mailing children?he officially banned postal workers from accepting humans as mail.

Still, the new regulation didn?t immediately stop people from sending their children by post. A year later, a woman mailed her six-year-old daughter from her home in Florida to her father?s home in Virginia. At 720 miles, it was longest postal trip of any of the children Pope has identified, and cost 15 cents in stamps.

In August 1915, three-year-old Maud Smith made what appears to be the last journey of a child by U.S. post, when her grandparents mailed her 40 miles through Kentucky to visit her sick mother. After the story made the news, Superintendent John Clark of the Cincinnati division of the Railway Mail Service investigated, questioning why the postmaster in Caney, Kentucky, had allowed a child on a mail train when that was explicitly against regulations.

?I don?t know if he lost his job, but he sure had some explaining to do,? Pope says.

Though Maud seems to be the last successfully mailed child, others would later still tried to mail their children. In June 1920, First Assistant Postmaster General John C. Koons rejected two applications to mail children, noting that they couldn?t be classified as ?harmless live animals,? according to the Los Angeles Times.

https://www.history.com/news/mailin...43f97b4e5ac812296419b2e9a08bd149c8a0e2a60ea6d


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2020)

Not too long ago, Krispy Kreme announced that they would be opening up a flagship store in New York City that not only sold their fresh donuts, but would feature tons of other merchandise and donut-themed items for customers to buy as well.

Today we got a look inside the NYC store and, being the veritable Mike TV of this Willy Wonka Tour, wanted to see as much as possible behind the scenes.

Located in Times Square, the flagship store features many attractions that set it apart from a standard Krispy Kreme doughnut shop.

Upon walking in, guests can shop around and buy a plethora of Krispy Kreme merchandise, including mugs, tumblers, and New-York specific gifts.

To the left, guests and walk past the Doughnut Theater, where they can see doughnuts being made by the hundreds within minutes as they're finished through a massive Glazed Waterfall.

Other highlights of the flagship store include stadium-style seating made to look like you're inside a giant Krispy Kreme doughnut box, the World's Largest Hot Light, and a 24-hour streetwise pickup window. There's even an exclusive New York City "Big Apple" Doughnut that can only be found at the flagship store.

Krispy Kreme has stated that with the shop now open, they will be strictly adhering to COVID-19 safety regulations and guidelines for both guests and employees. This includes employee health screenings, wearing face masks, social distancing floor stickers, regular hand washing protocols, protective barriers at ordering points, and additional disinfecting throughout the shop.

*The flagship store is set to open Tuesday, Sept. 15.*

https://www.foodbeast.com/news/kris...3lPn0uEA5VQjMZSc7bBsh8o8Pe9QFXwX5nOzo6lwbkin0


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2020)

Ketamine Explained, The Next Big Antidepressant


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2020)

Go to 16:00 to get to the blast part.


YouTuber Reenacts Viral "Coke-Mentos" Challenge With 10,000 Liters Of Soda

A visionary decided earlier this year to finally give the people what they want, in dropping a fat load of baking powder into the equivalent of 10,000 liters of Coca Cola. The ?experiment? is estimated to cost just over $9,000 (should?ve used a generic brand), a hefty price for a soda fountain but the stunt has already amassed over 6 million views on YouTube, so maybe it was worth it after all.

Known to YouTube as Mimax, the popular Russian blogger Maxim Monakhov had reportedly been planning the stunt for years as he explains in the video?s caption that the seed for his cola fountain was first sowed four years ago. ?Yes, it would seem such an absurd and useless thing ? but for me it means a lot,? he explained. ?My whole career is about this.?

The video sees scores of people preparing a custom-made vat inside which thousands of bottles of coke are poured. While the exploding coke viral trend more commonly features Mentos as the catalyst, for his experiment Mimax instead used baking soda. The chemical reaction this triggers is significantly different from that created by Mentos, but in similar quantities the aesthetic result is basically the same. He opted for baking soda as it?s cheaper, he explains in the video. Smart to be wary of the budget when you?ve blown several thousand on soda, I guess.

https://www.iflscience.com/chemistr...AIpyWuF5O24mheCBA-nu7xBWtyRswZd8v8ehGViFPbAe4


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2020)

Staying at a Traditional Japanese Inn


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2020)

Grace Jones was filming the James Bond classic 'A View to a Kill' in the adjacent studio at Pinewood whilst Tim Curry was filming 'Legend' during 1984. Jones used to hang out with Tim whilst he was having his prosthetic makeup applied for the character of Darkness. Tim's makeup took up to six hours to apply and the two would chat and pose for humorous Polaroids together throughout the day.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2020)

Drifting a 40 Ton Dump Truck


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2020)

Japan?s King of Carp Breeds Million Dollar Koi Fish


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2020)

The Biggest Drug Dealers in History: The British Empire


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2020)

Chadwick Boseman Visited Terminally Ill Kids While Battling Colon Cancer


Chadwick Boseman was doing more than just putting on a brave face during his 4-year battle with cancer -- the guy was actively visiting and inspiring kids while privately suffering with the same disease.

St. Jude's Children's Hospital paid tribute to the fallen star, reminding folks he popped into their facility in 2018 to meet with patients ... bringing gifts and words of inspiration for the kids.

They write, "We are deeply saddened to hear of the passing of our friend Chadwick Boseman. Two years ago, Chadwick visited the St. Jude campus and brought with him not only toys for our patients but also joy, courage and inspiration." The organization sang his praises, adding ... "He was an incredible role model for our patients and children from all around the world. Our thoughts are with his family and friends at this time."

At the time, St. Jude's posted more photos from the face-to-face ... and it's clear the guy made the rounds and met with a bunch of kids who couldn't have looked more overjoyed to meet a Marvel superhero. The fact he was right in the thick of his own cancer battle just makes this gesture all the more heartbreaking, especially considering he didn't utter a word about his battle.


Chadwick discussed meeting some of these kids and how much of an impact it had on him -- he even broke down during the Sirius XM interview while talking about two terminally ill children who passed before the next Marvel movie could come out. Dude was a true saint.

As we reported ... Chadwick succumbed to his illness and died Friday, shocking the entertainment world -- scratch that, shocking the entire world. He was just 43 years old.

RIP

https://www.tmz.com/2020/08/29/chad...ARsL6p48tFV5lp16ZTi_b1xgWHFPb9MpLAZRb_Xw0pDHU


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2020)

New Rule: #FreeUpTheMail


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2020)

Hamburger Left in a Closet for 24 Years


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2020)

*Hall of Fame pitcher Tom Seaver dies at age 75*

Tom Seaver, arguably the greatest New York Mets player ever, died early Monday at age 75.

Seaver died in his sleep of complications of Lewy body dementia and COVID-19, according to a release from the Baseball Hall of Fame on Wednesday night.

Seaver, nicknamed "The Franchise," won three Cy Young Awards. A former National League Rookie of the Year, Seaver went to the All-Star Game 12 times in his 20-year career. He won the NL ERA title three times. 

In 1969, he achieved the greatest team accomplishment as he won a World Series with the Mets.

?We are heartbroken to share that our beloved husband and father has passed away,? said his wife Nancy Seaver and daughters Sarah and Anne. ?We send our love out to his fans, as we mourn his loss with you.?

Seaver, who also played for the Cincinnati Reds, Chicago White Sox and Boston Red Sox, finished his career with a 2.86 ERA and 311 victories. He struck out 3,640 batters. 

In 1988, the Mets retired Seaver's No. 41 during a ceremony at Shea Stadium. He was elected into the Hall of Fame in 1992 after appearing on 98.8 percent of ballots submitted by members in the Baseball Writers' Association of America. 

In a statement, Major League Baseball commissioner Rob Manfred said: ?I am deeply saddened by the death of Tom Seaver, one of the greatest pitchers of all-time.  Tom was a gentleman who represented the best of our National Pastime.  He was synonymous with the New York Mets and their unforgettable 1969 season.  After their improbable World Series Championship, Tom became a household name to baseball fans ? a responsibility he carried out with distinction throughout his life. On behalf of Major League Baseball, I extend my condolences to Tom?s family, his admirers throughout our game, Mets fans, and the many people he touched.?

Because of dementia, Seaver had not lived a public life since March 2019. Per the New York Daily News, Seaver died at his home in California. 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...6oJG9-N6odfeGKHcWabAbBySHUosVGsXisCqP5EL1HkbA


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2020)

Reese's Snack Cakes Are Coming To Convenience Stores This Winter

Hostess, Ding Dongs, and all of the other snack cake makers in the world are getting some new competition from legacy chocolate brand Reese's.

Starting this winter, Reese's will begin selling packages that contain Reese's Snack Cakes.

These aren't the same as a filled cake like a Twinkie, which may be the first thing that comes to mind. Instead, these cakes consist of a chocolate cake base and a peanut butter creme on top, with the entire thing enrobed in chocolate.

It's more similar in structure to a Gansito, or if you took the top cake layer off of a Suzy Q, if you're looking for a more accurate comparison.

The inspiration for these cakes appears to be a morning cake, like coffee cake, that you can eat for breakfast. Reese's is hoping through marketing tactics that more people will consume this for a morning snack or even breakfast, rather than the snack time we often associate Twinkies and other snack cakes with.

Reese's new snack cakes are heading to convenience store shelves nationwide this December, with a pack of two cakes selling for $1.99.

https://www.foodbeast.com/news/rees...PgYxwBZLfqfDAtwtJ8lCASNlpij9HyHM4egIZzeo_sEmA


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2020)

Geese: Peace Was Never an Option


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2020)

New Jersey?s King of Breakfast Sandwiches


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2020)

Confronting footage shows workers face-to-face with bears in the US


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2020)

Inside Scottie Pippen's Chicago Mansion With An Indoor Court


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2020)

Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg made history as the second female justice appointed to the U.S. Supreme Court. As a member of the court?s liberal wing, she was known for her progressive votes and positions on some of the most important issues of the past few decades. Born in 1933 in Brooklyn, NY, she taught at Rutgers University Law School and Columbia University, where she became its first female tenured professor. She served as the director of the Women?s Rights Project of the American Civil Liberties Union during the 1970s for which she argued six landmark cases on gender equality before the U.S. Supreme Court. She was appointed to the U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia in 1980. Named to the U.S. Supreme Court in 1993 by President Bill Clinton, Ginsburg became known for her impactful positions on many landmark cases during her tenure on the court.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2020)

The Pastry Chef Adding to Japan?s 400+ Flavors of Kit Kat


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2020)

Scorched: Mine Fires In Pennsylvania's Coal Country


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2020)

President John Tyler's grandson, Lyon Gardiner Tyler Jr., dies at 95

For many Americans, going two generations back takes them to World War II.

For Lyon Gardiner Tyler Jr., who died September 26, two generations stretched to a century earlier, when steam locomotives ruled the land and his grandfather was 10th president of the United States.

Tyler, 95, was the grandson of John Tyler, who served as president from 1841 to 1845.

He died from complications of Alzheimer's disease. A younger brother is among his survivors.

That someone in the 21st century could have a grandfather who knew Thomas Jefferson can be attributed to late-in-life paternity, second wives and longevity in his family: Three generations of Tyler men spanned an incredible 230 years.

While Tyler, a World War II veteran, lawyer and history professor at the Virginia Military Institute and The Citadel, was proud of his ancestor and spoke about him, it was not what defined his life.

His daughter, Susan Selina Pope Tyler, said Thursday that her father was a humble and compassionate man of faith who mentored others.

"He was kind and loving to everyone, even the marginalized," Susan Tyler wrote in remarks planned for a memorial service next week, which she shared with CNN.

"I've had many share with me how my father affected their lives, through his advice or his practical help."

Tyler lived in Franklin, Tennessee, at the time of his passing. He grew up in Virginia. His younger brother, Harrison Ruffin Tyler, 91, is now the last surviving grandson of the president.

John Tyler was elected vice president in 1840, but he was thrust into the role of commander-in-chief when President William Henry Harrison died just one month into office. His detractors consequently called him "His Accidency."

While most historians don't place him high in the pantheon of presidents, Tyler's family said he should be remembered for his honesty and integrity -- even if it cost him politically.

President Tyler, who served one term, fathered 15 children. His first wife, Letitia, had eight children before dying in 1842, and second wife Julia had seven. John Tyler was 63 when son Lyon Gardiner Tyler Sr. was born.

Lyon Sr., who went on to become president of William & Mary, was 71 when Lyon Jr. was born to his second wife.

The younger Lyon was a lawyer before turning to an academic career.

While John Tyler was a slave owner, his great-granddaughter Susan Tyler said her father and late mother, Lucy Jane Pope Tyler, championed civil rights.

Lyon Tyler Jr. himself had a bit of humor about being related to a US president.

"I heard too much about presidents growing up," he wrote in one speech he delivered. He related that when he was three or four, a woman asked, "Are you going to be President when you grow up?" He answered, 'I'll bite your head off.'" Then she asked, "And what will you do with the bones?" He told her, "I'll spit 'em out!"

Susan Tyler said her father took the family's fame in stride.

"Dad used to be asked if he knew John Tyler. He would always reply, 'I'm not that old' and he would laugh. He had a great sense of humor."

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/p...jr-dies-at-95/ar-BB19Qp10?ocid=msedgdhp&pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2020)

Wayne Knight Plays Newman Again to Defend USPS

?When you control the mail, you control? information.? Newman?s threat about how much power the United States Postal Service wields used to be funny. Unfortunately, in 2020 it?s not nearly as humorous. We?re all learning just how important mail delivery really. Millions of Americans are depending on the country?s most popular agency to safely cast ballots in this year?s presidential election. But it?s not the great men and women of the USPS who are causing problems. They?re doing everything they can to combat the nefarious forces conspiring against our democracy. And their most famous (fictional) employee has a message for anyone worried citizens. Seinfeld?s Wayne Knight returned to his iconic role in a new ad dedicated to getting out the vote.

He?s back in postal blue to reassure us we can depend on mail carriers everywhere. Of course, if you mailed some tax returns you don?t want anyone to see you might not like them as much.

Knight resurrected his famous character as Jerry?s neighbor and sworn enemy for a fantastic video from PACRONYM, a digital-only campaign that targets key voters in important battleground states. In the hilarious video, Newman calls out a certain Donnie in the Oval Office, and his hand-picked Post Master General. They have been undermining mail delivery in an apparent attempt to sow distrust in the Postal Service and possibly prevent ballots from being counted.

But while a hungry Newman is still not the best mail carrier in the country, he knows the power of the Postal Service. We can still trust the amazing people who work there to overcome any efforts to interfere in the election. Because as he says, ?The only person who can slow down the mail is a mailman.?

Damn right. The United States Postal Service does control information, including who we want in charge of it the next four years.

https://nerdist.com/article/seinfel...DIgBsSnhWxmtgeexcUr-RTB1Jc8tVQt8RogRnpzdZeeqw


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2020)

California GOP Admits to Planting Fake Ballot Boxes and Refuses to Remove Them

The containers, labeled ?Official ballot drop-off box,? have appeared at churches, gyms, and gun stores in recent weeks.

The California GOP is blatantly breaking the state?s ballot harvesting law and daring California officials to do something about it.

The California Republican Party admitted to installing fake ballot-drop boxes, after reports that they were trying to trick voters prompted California officials to send a cease-and-desist letter to the party.

The GOP, however, said it will continue using the drop boxes, falsely claiming that the boxes are permissible under a California law that allows anyone to physically deliver a ballot on behalf of someone else, so long as they?re authorized to do so.

The containers, labeled ?Official ballot drop-off box,? have appeared at churches, gyms, gun stores, and other locations in recent weeks. The boxes have appeared in at least three large California counties: Los Angeles, Orange, and Fresno. A church in Los Angeles County wrote in a Facebook post that the box located outside of the church was ?approved and paid for by the GOP,? VICE News reported Monday.

Secretary of State Alex Padilla and Attorney General Xavier Becerra sent a cease-and-desist letter to the state Republican Party, giving them until Thursday, October 15, to remove the boxes. ?The use of unauthorized, non-official vote-by-mail ballot drop boxes does not comply with state law governing ballot collection activities,? the letter said.

The California law, passed in the Democratic-controlled Legislature in 2017 and signed by then-Gov. Jerry Brown, expanded ballot collection privileges beyond a close relative and to anyone who has permission from the voter to drop it off on their behalf. Democrats say the new law makes it easier to vote, while Republicans have claimed it will increase voter fraud. Los Angeles, Orange, and San Bernardino County officials said earlier this year that they haven?t found any such problems with collected ballots.

An Orange County election official said Monday that the ballots that are already in the fake boxes wouldn?t be thrown out, and that the voters who dropped their ballots there would be contacted ?just to verify that they, in fact, designated their ballots to be picked up by somebody else,? the Orange County Register reported.

The California GOP blasted Padilla in a statement. "If Democrats are so concerned with ballot harvesting, they are the ones who wrote the legislation, voted for it, and Governor Jerry Brown signed it into law,? GOP spokesperson Hector Barajas said in a statement. ?California Republicans would be happy to do away with ballot harvesting.?

Later, Barajas said the California GOP is ?going to respond to the letter, continue our ballot harvest program, and not allow the Secretary of State to suppress the vote,? in a statement to NPR.

Padilla denied, however, that the ballot boxes are a form of ballot harvesting. The ballot collection law authorizes voters to physically hand their ballots to anyone they trust, including campaign workers, and deliver them to election offices.

?The problem here is with voters unknowingly delivering their ballots to an unofficial drop box mislabeled and misrepresented as an official drop box. They do not know who it is they?re surrendering their ballot to,? Padilla said Monday. ?The impression [voters] have with the words ?official drop box? is that they?re surrendering it to a county official. And that?s not the case.?

https://www.vice.com/en/article/ep4...0J_-YSHtSuP0ebtuinugKeDHmEBD-1709T9yuI_WIVN6s


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2020)

Elvira, Mistress of the Dark - Don't Cancel Halloween!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2020)

DIEHARD IS BACK


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2020)

Why American public transit is so bad | 2020 Election


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2020)

The $45BN New Railway Beneath Paris


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2020)

Gary Daniels on The Art of Action


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2020)

Sean Connery: James Bond actor dies aged 90


Sir Sean Connery has died at the age of 90, his family has said.

The Scottish actor was best known for his portrayal of James Bond, being the first to bring the role to the big screen and appearing in seven of the spy thrillers.

Sir Sean died peacefully in his sleep in the Bahamas, having been "unwell for some time", his son said.

His acting career spanned five decades and he won an Oscar in 1988 for his role in The Untouchables.

Sir Sean's other films included The Hunt for Red October, Highlander, Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade and The Rock.

Jason Connery said his father "had many of his family who could be in the Bahamas around him" when he died overnight in Nassau. Much of Bond film Thunderball had been filmed there.

He said: "We are all working at understanding this huge event as it only happened so recently, even though my dad has been unwell for some time.

"A sad day for all who knew and loved my dad and a sad loss for all people around the world who enjoyed the wonderful gift he had as an actor."

His publicist Nancy Seltzer said: "There will be a private ceremony followed by a memorial yet to be planned once the virus has ended."

He leaves wife Micheline and sons Jason and Stephane.

Daniel Craig, the current James Bond, said Sir Sean was "one of the true greats of cinema".

"Sir Sean Connery will be remembered as Bond and so much more," he said.

"He defined an era and a style. The wit and charm he portrayed on screen could be measured in mega watts; he helped create the modern blockbuster.

"He will continue to influence actors and film-makers alike for years to come. My thoughts are with his family and loved ones."

In reference to Sir Sean's love of the game, he added: "Wherever he is, I hope there is a golf course."

Dame Shirley Bassey, who sang the themes to three Bond films including Goldfinger, paid tribute saying: "I'm incredibly saddened to hear of Sean's passing. My thoughts are with his family. He was a wonderful person, a true gentleman and we will be forever connected by Bond."

Sir Sean, from Fountainbridge in Edinburgh, had his first major film appearance in 1957 British gangster film No Road Back.

He first played James Bond in Dr No in 1962 and went on to appear in five other official films - and the unofficial Never Say Never Again in 1983.

He was largely regarded as being the best actor to have played 007 in the long-running franchise, often being named as such in polls.

Connery made the character of James Bond his own, blending ruthlessness with sardonic wit. Many critics didn't like it and some of the reviews were scathing. But the public did not agree.

The action scenes, sex and exotic locations were a winning formula.

In truth, his Bond is now a museum piece; the portrayal of women impossibly dated. The action scenes are still thrilling, but the sex too often bordered on the non-consensual.

Thankfully, its been a while since 007 slapped a woman on the backside and forced a kiss. But Connery's performance was of its time, enjoyed by millions of both sexes and gave the silver screen a 20th Century icon.

He was knighted by the Queen at Holyrood Palace in 2000. In August, he celebrated his 90th birthday.

Bond producers Michael G Wilson and Barbara Broccoli said they were "devastated by the news" of his death.

They said: "He was and shall always be remembered as the original James Bond whose indelible entrance into cinema history began when he announced those unforgettable words 'the name's Bond... James Bond'.

"He revolutionised the world with his gritty and witty portrayal of the sexy and charismatic secret agent. He is undoubtedly largely responsible for the success of the film series and we shall be forever grateful to him."

Sir Sean was a long-time supporter of Scottish independence, saying in interviews in the run-up to the 2014 referendum that he might return from his Bahamas home to live in Scotland if it voted to break away from the rest of the UK.

Scotland's First Minister Nicola Sturgeon said: "I was heartbroken to learn this morning of the passing of Sir Sean Connery. Our nation today mourns one of her best loved sons.

"Sean was born into a working class Edinburgh family and through talent and sheer hard work, became an international film icon and one of the world's most accomplished actors. Sean will be remembered best as James Bond - the classic 007 - but his roles were many and varied.

"He was a global legend but, first and foremost, a patriotic and proud Scot - his towering presence at the opening of the Scottish Parliament in 1999 showed his love for the country of his birth. Sean was a lifelong advocate of an independent Scotland and those of us who share that belief owe him a great debt of gratitude."

Alex Salmond, former first minister of Scotland, who was close friends with Sir Sean, described him as "the world's greatest Scot, the last of the real Hollywood stars, the definitive Bond".

He said: "Sean Connery was all of these things but much more. He was also a staunch patriot, a deep thinker and outstanding human being.

He added: "'Scotland Forever' wasn't just tattooed on his forearm but was imprinted on his soul."

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainm...wjd-VXmiCb79MWOmi0bRBIB7zzFRx6KsW2NvPuRHAkPTw


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2020)

The Battle to Build the Transamerica Pyramid


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2020)

Veterans Day

USAF Captain Gene Roddenberry, USAF PFC DeForest Kelley, USAR Sgt. Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2020)

Canadian VS American Candy Comparison CHEAT DAY!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2020)

The Woman Who Built The Brooklyn Bridge


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2020)

Cat Doesn't Care That It's On Fire

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44jEsYfaeRc


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2020)

Gregzs said:


> RIP Margot Kidder
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbiA3HlyduM



Her niece Janet

Star Trek: Discovery | Meet Osyraa, The Mean Green Villain Of Season 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2RBB2EIUPw


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2020)

Originally telecast in the United States December 18, 1966 on CBS, How the Grinch Stole Christmas! is an animated television special directed and co-produced by Chuck Jones and featuring Boris Karloff as the voice of the Grinch and the narrator.
(Credit: Killer Cosmonaut)


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2020)

Tallest building demolished using explosives


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2020)

The Best Of The Internet (2020)


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2020)

The Rise And Fall Of Twinkies


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2020)

Henry Cavill joins MuscleTech


It has been quite the year, a year that has required some serious mental fortitude to overcome. At the closing of 2020 it feels apt that I can announce that I have joined forces with MuscleTech. Their motto is, ?strength redefined.? A motto that puts the emphasis on strength being something that comes from deep within. Something that we all have access to. Something that we are all capable of. A mindset as much as muscular power. So, my friends, here is to new horizons and to our mental fortitude. Let's cultivate it.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2020)

Joe Clark, Tough and Dedicated NJ Principal Who Inspired Film ?Lean on Me,' Dead at 82


Joe Louis Clark, whose toughness and dedication to the students at a troubled high school in New Jersey landed him on the cover of TIME magazine and inspired the 1989 movie "Lean on Me," has died at the age of 82, his family said.

The former educator and lifelong South Orange, New Jersey resident had retired to Gainesville, Florida, and was at home with family when he died Tuesday after a long battle with illness, his family said in a press release.

Clark helped turn around Paterson's Eastside High School, which was riddled with crime and drugs when he took over as principal. Before taking over at the school, Clark taught at grade school in Paterson and served as the Director of Camps and Playgrounds for Essex County. He was soon named principal at the elementary school, and the once-failing school was said to be transformed into the "Miracle of Carroll Street," his family said.

"Paterson has lost a legend. Joe Clark spoke strongly and carried a big stick," Paterson Mayor Andre Sayegh said. "If anyone needs to see what type of positive influence he had on his students then I suggest they watch, "Lean On Me."

Born in Georgia in 1938, Clark moved to Newark with his family at the age of 6. He graduated from Newark Central High School, and earned degrees from William Paterson College, Seton Hall University and an honorary doctorate from the U.S. Sports Academy.

Before he started his teaching career, Clark was a U.S. Army Reserve sergeant and drill instructor, which his family said "engrained in him a respect for order and achievement." That attributes were on display during his time as principal of Eastside High School, where in one day he expelled 300 students for a variety of reasons.

He was known for roaming the halls of the school with a baseball bat and a blowhorn, and his strict methods earned him both praise and criticism nationwide. Clark said the baseball bat was not to be seen as a weapon, but rather as a symbol of choice: a student could either strike out, or hit a home run.

He was so well regarded that President Ronald Reagan offered him a position at the White House as a policy advisor, but Clark turned it down to remain with the students. He retired from Eastside High School in 1989, the same year that the film "Lean on Me," based on his time at the school and starring Morgan Freeman, was released. He continued to work as the director at an Essex County juvenile detention center in Newark for six years after that, and wrote Laying Down the Law: Joe Clark's Strategy for Saving Our Schools.

His family said that Clark's captivating, almost larger-than-life career also inspired John Legend and LeBron James direct a television series that reflected the transcendence of his philosophies.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2020)

?Home of the Future? from 1989 Perfectly Nails Today?s Tech

While precisely predicting the future is extremely difficult?at least if you?re not an AI program?sometimes people simply nail it. One of those times happened in 1989, during an episode of the TV series, This Old House, in which a ?futuristic smart home? was featured. Now, TOH has uploaded a clip from the episode, and the trends the smart home predicts are dead-on accurate. To a shocking degree.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1-TssnlE5A

TOH uploaded the clip of the episode to YouTube as a part of its ?TOH Clips? series that allows people to relive the show?s earlier days. Incidentally, for those unfamiliar, TOH, which is still on the air, is a PBS show (and magazine). The series began airing in 1979, and over 1,000 episodes have aired since.

In the clip, host Steve Thomas visits a futuristic home in Massachusetts, which contains multiple technologies that wouldn?t come online for decades. And in the case of the voice assistant, until just a few years ago, really.

Thomas first showcases the home?s flat screen TV, which, while thicc, wouldn?t be out of place in a contemporary home; certainly without the speakers flanking it, anyway. On top of that, Thomas notes the TV?s cords are hidden away?something many of us still struggle with today. (Where?s the genius technical solution for that?!)

When Thomas introduces ?technical specialist,? Dennis Arseneau, is when things get real spooky, however. Arseneau demonstrates with voice commands the smart home?s ability to dim its lights, play music, and even close its shades. The smart home?s delicate, feminine voice also sounds like that of Amazon?s Alexa. Albeit a bit more robotic.

A bit of cursory sleuthing didn?t turn up any other futuristic-home tours from the ?80s, but there is Microsoft?s take on the smart home from a decade later (above). And while it?s equally accurate at predicting the rise of the so-called ?internet of things,? both homes are missing something big. Namely, smartphones. That is, unless, these videos are also accurately predicting the rise of in-brain communication devices.

https://nerdist.com/article/this-ol...-wi0Ooxkwn7-x6-KCqipY_jZbzMYm4xj0fXov3hWZB340


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2020)

Aldo Andretti, Mario?s Twin Brother, Has Died

Racing legend Mario Andretti announced on Twitter today (December 31) that his twin brother Aldo died last night at the age of 80. Mario tweeted ?my loving twin brother, my partner in crime and my faithful best friend every day of my life was called to heaven last night. Half of me went with him. There is no eloquence. I?m shaken to my core.?

In a statement the Andretti Autosport team said Aldo ?passed peacefully with a heart full of love and spirit.?

Many racers and those in the racing world tweeted their condolences.

Dario Franchitti: Our deepest condolences Mario to you and the whole Andretti family. You guys have all been in my thoughts the last couple of days as I read John?s book. Here?s to your partner in crime Aldo, a special man

Bobby Rahal: So very sorry for your loss. Such a shame as Aldo was a wonderful man. Our deepest sympathies to you and your family. God Bless and RIP Aldo.

Jimmy Vasser: Mario, I am so very sorry to hear this. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. RIP Aldo.

Aldo?s son John Andretti died Jan. 30 at age 57 following a battle with colon cancer.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...ther-has-died/ar-BB1co2ys?ocid=msedgdhp&pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2021)

Larry King reveals battle with lung cancer

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/larry-king-reveals-battle-with-lung-cancer/vi-BB1cr7iC

Larry King reportedly hospitalized with Covid-19

LOS ANGELES ? Former CNN talk show host Larry King has been hospitalized with COVID-19 for more than a week, the news channel reported Saturday.

Citing an unidentified person close to the family, CNN said the 87-year-old King is undergoing treatment at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles.

Hospital protocols have kept King?s family members from visiting him.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebrity/larry-king-reportedly-hospitalized-with-covid-19/ar-BB1cqGyQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2021)

Former coach, NBA Hall-of-Famer Paul Westphal dies at 70


Paul Westphal, a five-time All-Star during his 12-year playing career with the Celtics, Suns, Sonics and Knicks, passed away Saturday at age 70. Westphal, who also coached in the NBA for several seasons, was diagnosed with glioblastoma, a form of brain cancer, last summer.

Drafted 10th overall following a decorated career at USC, the 6'4" guard won his lone title in 1974, though he reached the Finals on two other occasions, once more as a player (1976) and again as a coach in 1993. Westphal's coach on the 1974 Celtics, Tommy Heinsohn, also died recently.

After retiring as a player in 1984, Westphal immediately transitioned into coaching, climbing the latter to become the Suns' head coach in 1992, a role he held for three seasons. The Redondo Beach native went on to coach another of his former teams, the Sonics, followed by stints with Sacramento, Dallas and Brooklyn, serving as an assistant for the latter two. Westphal also coached at the collegiate level, presiding over Southwestern Baptist Bible College (now known as Arizona Christian University), Grand Canyon University and Pepperdine. Westphal amassed 318 victories as an NBA head coach, good for 64th all-time.

It didn't take long for the tributes to start pouring in with countless players, coaches and media members paying their respects to Westphal on social media.

Westphal's career resume--12,809 points, 3,591 assists and 1,022 steals over 823 NBA appearances--earned him induction into the Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame in 2019. "Paul Westphal was a creative genius," said Bill Walton, whose own Hall-of-Fame career coincided with Westphal's. "Wherever he went, he was able to make everybody around him better."

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nb...of-famer-paul-westphal-dies-at-70/ar-BB1cqNus


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2021)

Tommy Lasorda, Hall of Fame manager of the Los Angeles Dodgers, has passed away at the age of 93. He led the Dodgers to two World Series championships and four pennants during his career. Lasorda?s lasting legacy will be one of charisma, passion, and success.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2021)

"Police Academy" actress Marion Ramsey dies at 73

Actress Marion Ramsey, who was best known for her role in the "Police Academy" films, died Thursday, her manager Roger Paul confirmed to CBS News. No cause of death was given. She was 73.







"Ms. Ramsey's infamous voice was emblematic; soft-spoken, unique and gentle, equally fitting her golden generous spirit, and humorous disposition," Paul said in a statement. "Her passion for performing and sharing her heart with the world was immense." 

Born in Philadelphia, Ramsey first got started in showbiz on the illustrious stages of Broadway. She was cast in both the original and touring productions of "Hello Dolly." After the 1974 show "Miss Moffat," in which Ramsey starred alongside Bette Davis, Ramsey went on to star in several different productions, including "Eubie!" and "Grind."

"Marion carried with her a kindness and permeating light that instantly filled a room upon her arrival," Paul added. "The dimming of her light is already felt by those who knew her well. We will miss her, and always love her."

While her film and television career began with guest TV spots on "The Jeffersons"  and "Cos," the Bill Cosby sketch show, Ramsey became well-known for the role of Officer Laverne Hooks in the 1984 comedy film "Police Academy." She played the role through all six films, ending with "Police Academy 6."

The actress was a "staunch advocate" for AIDS advocacy, performing in fundraisers like "Divas Simply Singing." She also lent her voice talents to animated shows like "The Addams Family," and "Robot Chicken."

Ramsey's final acting role was in the 2018 indie film "When I Sing." She is survived by her many fans, colleagues, and her three brothers. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ne...ey-dies-at-73/ar-BB1cAH9e?ocid=msedgdhp&pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2021)

Let This British Guy Tell Americans Exactly Who We Are

This seven-minute ITV segment is a wildlife documentary of Trump supporters. It debunks the notion that America is better than this.

Yesterday, a violent mob of Trump supporters stormed the Capitol building. The mob featured Holocaust deniers, neo-Nazis, Proud Boys, former and current police officers, a QAnon Shaman, and at least one elected official?West Virginia's Derrick Evans?stupid enough to record himself participating in an insurrection. One woman was fatally shot, and three other people died. The day ended with chuds kicking back at their hotel, cooling off after their Day of Judgement scrimmage.

Because the average supporter looked like a Brad instead of Bashir, people struggled to understand what was happening. And despite the very white nature of the event, talking heads made a point to compare Washington, D.C. to other majority-brown places like Baghdad or Kabul or Bogot?. The subtext: We're supposed to secretly foment coups like this in other countries, not here!

During times of white violence, politicians (and politicians? children) also love to make the profoundly stupid and untrue statement, "This is not who we are." What "this" means, or who "we" refers to, is purposely unclear. It's a way to say "I don't like this, or at least the optics of it." So maybe it takes a third party to tell us who we are. 

Perhaps because of deeply internalized colonialism and a consistent barrage of films starring Hugh Grant in the 90s, and Robert Chase, the doctor (who I?ve since been reminded was actually Australian) on the TV series House, M.D., Americans assign a higher degree of seriousness to anything recited with a British accent. So this seven-minute video from London-based ITV might serve well as a centering exercise. Let this British man tell us: this is exactly who we are. 

ITV's Washington Correspondent Robert Moore succinctly described the mob as "intoxicated by the unlikely prospect of reversing America's election outcome." It's like the Cletus safari reinterpreted as a wildlife documentary, albeit with less natural beauty and more MAGA merch. Of course, the British can draw parallels from this mob and its own nationalist movement, a la Brexit.


"In no way was this a surprise," Moore says, as a pack of Trump loyalists stream past him.

One man yells about how this mob used to be "normal, law-abiding citizens," but "the government did this" to them. At 2:51, the same man is seen approaching the camera, yelling, "We're normal!" before the video cuts to the next scene.

The segment does fail to capture the cops posing for a photo op with terrorists, or the cops letting the mob overtake the Capitol in what's comically feeble in its most gracious interpretation, if not proof of collaboration with the coup-attempters. 

"America's long journey as a stable democracy appears to be in genuine doubt," Moore concludes. It's all glaringly obvious, but from an outsider perspective, maybe it will ring true for some, for the first time. It's time to learn who "we" are, because it's not going to change anytime soon.

This article has been updated to correct Dr. Chase?s nationality, which is Australian.

https://www.vice.com/en/article/qjp...QrizvPz-MjPHG00ZwrMN8TxLQJHzg4QtP7kTx883Z9VGQ


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBp42536IhE&ab_channel=ITVNews&bpctr=1610168954


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2021)

Teenager "Degloves" Penis And Inverts Scrotum In Bike Crash

A new medical case report tells the story of how a teenager ?degloved? his penis and ripped open his scrotum after suffering a freak accident on his bicycle.

As reported in BMJ Case Reports, the 14-year-old boy was cycling one-handed at walking pace along pavement while holding a drink when he collided with a parked car. Somehow, the handlebars ended up impaling his groin.

He was rushed to A&E at John Radcliffe Hospital in the British city of Oxford, where doctors found a large gash extending across his groin, the pubic bone, and down into the perineum, a part of the body between the anus and the genitals. The injury also ripped and inverted his scrotum, and ?partially degloved? the penis. For those blissfully unaware of what ?degloving? means, it describes an injury when the skin is completely torn off the underlying tissue and its blood supply is severed. 

The teenager?s injuries were so severe, doctors were able to see his corpus cavernosa (part of the penis? sponge erecticle tissue) and tunica vaginalis (the membrane that covers the testicle). 

Pediatric surgeons managed to close the wound successfully and no significant neurovascular damage was found. Remarkably, the teenager was discharged from the hospital the following day with a course of antibiotics. During a 4-week follow-up appointment, he reported having normal sensation in the area and experienced no problems peeing. It?s unclear whether the injury will affect his sexual function. 

The moral of the story, according to the teenager?s doctors, is to put a plastic covering on the end of your bike handlebars. They cite a previous study that looked at over 800 bicycle injuries in children, 21 of which were caused by handlebars. Out of the 10 cases that resulted in life-threatening trauma to the lower abdomen, 10 of them were caused by handlebars that had no plastic covering on the ends.

As far as they can tell, the doctors believe this is the first known case of such an injury caused by bike handlebars, although the case report does note an incident with a 49-year-old man who suffered a similar penis injury after crashing a snowmobile. They also write that the majority of penile degloving injuries are the result of dog attacks, industrial machine accidents, and ?sexual misadventure.?

"Handlebar injuries causing blunt abdominal trauma are well described in the literature; however, reports of impalement or degloving injuries are sparse," the study authors write. "It is relatively unique in the series of handlebar-related injuries in existing literature and serves to broaden our
experience of impalement injuries caused by bicycle handlebars."

https://www.iflscience.com/health-a...hZVIY_OsZc8yb9QZ8-beyCCyqCpHLJthd6ddWPhc8XT1k


----------



## solidassears (Jan 9, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> Let This British Guy Tell Americans Exactly Who We Are
> 
> This seven-minute ITV segment is a wildlife documentary of Trump supporters. It debunks the notion that America is better than this.
> 
> ...



What a load of bullshit! Washington Swamp shits a brick when rioters threaten them. But none of these assholes lifted a finger when Seattle and other cities burned. Hypocrite, useless politicians.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2021)

Tom is not your friend anymore.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2021)

Why Belgium Has The World?s Best Fries


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2021)

Hank Aaron, one of baseball?s greatest stars, has passed away at the age of 86. With 755 home runs, he was a legend and pioneer of the game. Aaron was a 25-time All-Star, World Series champion, and is a member of the Baseball Hall of Fame.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2021)

When it comes to far-out skyscraper designs, this one takes some beating.

Eye-popping renderings have been unveiled for a 210m (688ft) sci-fi-style New York skyscraper that almost looks like it has been fashioned from Play-Doh, with twisting tube-like structures coiled inside a towering frame.

The organic design has been dreamt-up by Turkish architecture firm Hayri Atak Architectural Design Studio, which described the structure as 'amorphous' and having a 'transparent, ghostly stance in the city skyline'.






The studio hasn't disclosed what it thinks it would cost to build, but it's safe to say that it would be in the region of 'a lot'.






https://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/...-structures-coiled-inside-towering-frame.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2021)

How These Metal Sculptures Move With The Wind


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2021)

This year will mark the reemergence after 17 years of Brood X, or the Great Eastern Brood, of periodical cicadas ? those large, winged, kind of scary-looking but mostly harmless flying insects known for their almost deafening noise.

Here is a map of where they will be buzzing.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2021)

Rutgers Scientist Who Invented COVID Spit Test Dies At 51

NEW BRUNSWICK, NJ ? The man who helped invent the coronavirus saliva test, developed right here in a lab on the Rutgers University campus, has unexpectedly passed away.







The death of Andrew Brooks, 51, was announced by Gov. Phil Murphy in his coronavirus press conference on Monday.

"With a heavy heart, I want to acknowledge the tragic passing over the weekend of one of our state's unsung heroes, Dr. Andrew Brooks," said Gov. Murphy in a somber tone. "Born and raised in New Jersey, Dr. Brooks was a Rutgers University research professor in the department of genetics, and for the past decade he served the director of RUCDR Infinite Biologics.

Now, you may remember that name. Why? Because last year, in the frenetic early days of the pandemic, he led the development of the so-called spit or saliva test."

"The Rutgers University community is deeply saddened by the unexpected loss of Dr. Andrew Brooks," said Rutgers Chancellor Christopher Molloy in a statement.

That Rutgers spit test helped revolutionize COVID testing and is now being used at testing sites across New Jersey. Because of Brooks' work, it became no longer necessary for testers to put a nasal swab high into one's nasal cavity, a painful and invasive experience. Instead, you could simply spit into a test tube and the saliva was then tested in a lab for the SARS-CoV-2 virus.

At the time, New Jersey Health Commissioner Judith Persichilli told NJ.com Brooks' test was "a game changer."

Brooks and his team developed the test in a lab at Rutgers' RUCDR Infinite Biologics, part of Rutgers' Human Genetics Institute of New Jersey. Their test was also unique in that results could be obtained within three days. At the time, it took up to 10 days to get coronavirus test results. (As testing technology progressed, results can now be obtained with 24 hours for the saliva test, and within minutes with rapid nasal cavity testing.)

Their work was based on a Nobel Prize-winning laboratory technique that used the virus' nucleic acid, in this case RNA.

After Brooks' test showed positive results, it received FDA emergency-use authorization in March and, as Patch reported, that weekend Brooks and his team got an overnight call from the Trump White House, asking how quickly the test could go nationwide.

A month later, the spit test was the first of any test approved for home use.

"Since March, more than two million of these clinical tests have been performed, undoubtedly saving many lives and providing a practical tool for pandemic control," said Rutgers Chancellor Molloy. "(Brooks') university career was distinguished by outstanding scholarship, service to the field of biomedicine, and business activities designed to improve human health."

The Rutgers COVID spit test was first piloted at the Edison Motor Vehicle drive-through testing site. It was then picked up by the Visiting Nurse Association of Central Jersey Community Health Centers, and used in locations including Asbury Park, Freehold, Keyport and Red Bank and other state-run testing sites across New Jersey.

"They've worked quite well!" said Christopher Rinn, CEO of the Visiting Nurse Association of Central Jersey, said in this Patch interview in May. "Very easy to administer, great turnaround time, and effective in the sense they will increase access to testing. Saliva tests are less intrusive than the deep nasal swab, and are safer for healthcare workers administering the procedure. They require less personal protective equipment."

"When I realized I didn't have to have the swab jammed into my brain, I figured I'd give it a try," Edison resident Katrina Duggan, 41, told Patch in the same article, of why she preferred the spit test when she thought she had the virus.

"We at Rutgers offer our heartfelt condolences to Dr. Brooks? family and we take pride in his achievements, which have contributed significantly to the effort to overcome this global pandemic," said Molloy.

"His test has undoubtedly saved lives, " said Murphy on Monday.

Brooks authored more than 70 scientific papers and served as an advisor to the Food & Drug Administration.

"He leaves behind a tremendous legacy at RUDCR, which over the summer he helped take private and is now known as Infinity Biologics LLC, with more than 550 employees," said the governor. "We cannot thank Andy enough for all he did. He was only 51 years old."

Brooks is survived by his mother, his sister, and his wife and his three daughters.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...pit-test-dies-at-51/ar-BB1d73oh?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2021)

Amtrak map USA routes and how to plan a trip


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2021)

Eddie Murphy with The Golden Child 33 years later


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2021)

Giant Earthquake Interrupts Interview


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2021)

TRIBUTE:
Cloris Leachman passed away at the age of 94. Her career spanned over seven decades, winning eight Primetime Emmy Awards from 22 nominations . Seen below with Billy Mumy in the classic Twilight Zone Episode "It's a Good Life" as Frau Blucher in Mel Brooks Classic "Young Frankenstein" and most recently in American Gods.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> Sean Connery: James Bond actor dies aged 90
> 
> 
> Sir Sean Connery has died at the age of 90, his family has said.
> ...



License to Kilt: Sir Sean Connery's widow Micheline and family create new tartan in honour of Scotland?s 007 icon

The new tartan designed by his widow and other members of his family will be unveiled as the legendary Edinburgh-born 007 actor is honoured at this year's Dressed To Kilt fashion show in America this summer.

Sir Sean Connery's widow Lady Micheline, his son Stephan and granddaughter Saskia have created the new tartan which will contain colours representing the actor's favourite place.

The new tartan will be revealed for the first time during the event which will celebrate the life of the first ever 007, Scottish Sir Sean Connery, at the Dressed To Kilt fashion show in Long Island this summer.






Organisers are inviting several members of Sir Sean?s family who attended and supported previous DTK events as well as a number of his favorite models and favorite acts from previous DTK shows.

Models and judges at the event in previous years included the likes of Donald Trump, Andie MacDowall, Mike Myers and The Pussycat Dolls.

The show will also include a "glossy? program with ?numerous never before seen photos of ?Big Tam? from previous DKT events which will be made into a collector?s edition.

Dr Geoffrey Scott Carroll, organiser of the event said: "We have decided to celebrate and honour Sir Sean and his family with our next show.

?Indeed, three generations of Connerys, Lady Connery, Stephan his son and Saskia his granddaughter have together worked with our team and produced a new Sir Sean Connery Tartan that will be unveiled at this show for the first time anywhere.

"The colours of the Tartan represent places that meant the most to Sir Sean.

"As he meant so much to so many Scots around the world, we welcome your ideas and your contributions.

"Stay safe and we look forward to seeing you all this summer!

Sir Sean founded the Friends of Scotland charity in 2002 which organised the Dressed To Kilt charity fashion show he hosted with his family several times.

At one DTK event, the 007 legend agreed to auction off his voice for a telephone answering machine which was the most expensive auction item that year.

Talking about Sir Sean, Dr Geoffrey said: ?We saw a charitable man, a man who loved his family, a man who loved his country of birth and a generosity that helped an untold number of young Scots and Scottish companies.?

The event, which normally takes place during New York Tartan Week in April, has been postponed until the summer due to the virus and will be streamed online for the first time.

Organisers have not chosen a specific date for the event, however, have said they will provide several months notice in advance.

The show which also consists of a cocktail party and a post-party will be held at the Mill Neck Manor Estate on the Gold Coast of Long Island, about 25 miles from New York.

It will focus on ?Country Lifestyle Fashion?, the couture for outdoor activities, and will raise funds for the Navy SEAL Foundation with several decorated SEALS on the catwalk.

https://www.edinburghnews.scotsman....ih9G-8ciB_63Zw8RqyB4KeSWvfchNgrDIhmDRhC3QFl1w


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2021)

How Apple Builds Its Stores


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2021)

How Joe Biden Defeated Donald Trump


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2021)

George P. Shultz, Influential Cabinet Official Under Nixon and Reagan, Dies at 100

George P. Shultz, who presided with a steady hand over the beginning of the end of the Cold War as President Ronald Reagan’s often embattled secretary of state, died on Saturday at his home in Stanford, Calif. He was 100.

His death was announced by the Hoover Institution, where he was a distinguished fellow. He was also professor emeritus at Stanford’s Graduate School of Business.

Mr. Shultz, who had served Republican presidents since Dwight D. Eisenhower, moved to California after leaving Washington in January 1989. He continued writing and speaking on issues ranging from nuclear weapons to climate change into his late 90s, expressing concern about America’s direction.

“Right now we’re not leading the world,” he told an interviewer in March 2020. “We’re withdrawing from it.”

He carried a weighty résumé into the Reagan White House, with stints as secretary of labor, budget director and secretary of the Treasury under President Richard M. Nixon. He had emerged from the wars of Watergate with his reputation unscathed, having shown a respect for the rule of law all too rare in that era. At the helm of the Treasury, he had drawn Nixon’s wrath for resisting the president’s demands to use the Internal Revenue Service as a weapon against the president’s political enemies.

As secretary of state for six and a half years, Mr. Shultz was widely regarded as a voice of reason in the Reagan administration as it tore itself asunder over the conduct of American foreign policy. He described those struggles as “a kind of guerrilla warfare,” a fierce and ceaseless combat among the leaders of national security.

He fought “a battle royal” in his quest to get out the facts, as he later testified to Congress during the Iran-contra affair. The director of the Central Intelligence Agency, William J. Casey, followed his own foreign policy in secret, and the State Department and the Pentagon constantly clashed over the use of American military force. Estranged from the White House, Mr. Shultz threatened to resign three times.

Mr. Shultz was summoned to Camp David and handed the wheel of American foreign policy in June 1982. Initially deemed too politically moderate by Reagan’s advisers, he had been passed over for the post of secretary of state the previous year. (The position had gone to Alexander M. Haig Jr., the mercurial and combative general who lasted barely 18 months before he abruptly left office amid fierce disputes over the direction of diplomacy and the projection of American power.)

The Middle East was exploding, the United States was underwriting covert warfare in Central America, and relations with the Soviet Union were at rock bottom when Mr. Shultz became the 60th secretary of state.

Moscow and Washington had not spoken for years; nuclear tensions escalated and hit a peak during his first months in office. The hard work of replacing fear and hatred with a measure of trust and confidence took place in more than 30 meetings with Mr. Shultz and the Soviet foreign minister, Eduard Shevardnadze, between 1985 and 1988. The Soviets saw Mr. Shultz as their key interlocutor; in private, they called him the prime minister of the United States.






Continuous meetings between Mr. Shultz and Mr. Shevardnadze helped ease the tensions between the superpowers and paved the way for the most sweeping arms control agreement of the Cold War, the Intermediate-Range Nuclear Forces Treaty. Ratified in June 1988, it banned land-based ballistic missiles, cruise missiles and missile launchers with ranges of up to 3,420 miles. Within three years the two nations had eliminated 2,692 missiles and started a decade of verification inspections.

The treaty remained in force until August 2019, when President Donald J. Trump scrapped it, contending that Russia had broken the accord by developing a new cruise missile.

Almost alone among the members of the Reagan team, Mr. Shultz had seen early on that the new Soviet leader, Mikhail S. Gorbachev, and his allies in Moscow were different from their predecessors. The rest of the national security team, and especially Reagan’s defense secretary, Caspar W. Weinberger (known as Cap), had scoffed at the idea that the Kremlin could change its tune.

“Many people in Washington said: ‘There is nothing different, these are just personalities. Nothing can be changed,’” Mr. Shultz recounted in an oral history of the Reagan administration. “That was the C.I.A. view; that was Cap’s view; that was the view of all the hard-liners.”

“They were terribly wrong,” he added.

The world seemed on the verge of a lasting peace when he left office; the Berlin Wall still stood, but not for long. “It is fair to say that the Cold War ended during the Reagan years,” Mr. Shultz wrote in his 1993 memoir, “Turmoil and Triumph: My Years as Secretary of State.” The easing of four decades of grinding tension changed the global landscape. There would be fewer nuclear weapons pointed at great cities, fewer proxy wars in Africa, Asia and Latin America.

But a lethal force was rising in Afghanistan, where American-supplied weapons in the hands of Afghan rebels killed Soviet occupying forces throughout the 1980s. Both Moscow and Washington had poured billions of dollars into the fight, and both sides continued to support rival Afghan factions after the Soviets pulled out in February 1989.

“We assert confidently our right to supply our friends in Afghanistan as we see the need to do so,” Mr. Shultz announced in April 1988. American arms had helped empower a generation of holy warriors who had bled the Red Army, but who would eventually shelter and support the Qaeda terrorists who struck the United States on Sept. 11, 2001.

Strategies Against Terror

The United States was hit by terrorist attacks repeatedly in the Reagan years; the worst was the October 1983 suicide bombing of the Marine Corps headquarters at the Beirut International Airport that killed 241 Americans. They had been sent to Lebanon as peacekeepers while the United States tried and failed to broker a deal among the leaders of Israel, Lebanon and Syria after the 1982 Israeli invasion of Lebanon.

Mr. Shultz had proposed a new strategy of counterterrorism — “preventive or pre-emptive actions against terrorists before they strike,” as he said in a June 1984 speech. The idea won only muted support at the time, but it became a tenet of President George W. Bush’s “war on terror.”

Mr. Shultz decisively lost the battle for control of foreign policy in the Western Hemisphere. The White House, the National Security Council and the C.I.A. believed that the rise of a left-wing government in Nicaragua foreshadowed a chain reaction that could inflame all of Central America. They chose to fight back through covert action, secret paramilitary operations and support for a counterrevolutionary force, the contras. Congress cut off aid to the rebels, but secret operations to support them continued apace.

Reagan’s national security adviser, Vice Adm. John M. Poindexter, and Mr. Casey, the C.I.A. chief, oversaw the secret sale of arms to Iran as ransom for American hostages held in Lebanon. Both men knew that millions of dollars in profits from the arms sales were being channeled covertly to the Nicaraguan rebels, in defiance of the congressional ban.

Mr. Shultz had been kept in the dark about secret presidential directives authorizing the trading of arms for hostages. Chagrined and outraged, he denounced the secret dealings after they were revealed in November 1986, directly challenging Reagan. He came close to losing his job. But alone among the senior members of the Reagan team, he emerged untarnished after the Iran-contra affair unraveled.

The arms-for-hostages deal was “totally outside the system of government that we live by,” Mr. Shultz later told Congress. “I don’t think desirable ends justify means of lying, deceiving, of doing things that are outside our constitutional processes.”

Mr. Shultz knew the consequences of criminal acts and cover-ups. He had lived through Watergate.

On the secretly recorded White House tapes, Nixon railed about Mr. Shultz’s reluctance to use the I.R.S. to investigate and intimidate hundreds of people on the president’s so-called enemies list.

“He didn’t get secretary of the Treasury because he has nice blue eyes,” Nixon said. “It was a goddamn favor to get him that job.”

Nixon named Mr. Shultz labor secretary in January 1969, a post he held for 18 months until he took over the newly formed White House Office of Management and Budget in July 1970. His deputy there was Mr. Weinberger, whose zeal to carry out the president’s demands to cut federal spending earned him the nickname “Cap the Knife.”

“Caspar Weinberger was noted as a big budget cutter,” Mr. Shultz said in an oral history of the Nixon administration. “Nixon railed against the C.I.A. and their lousy intelligence, and said, ‘Cap, I want you to cut the C.I.A.’s budget to one-third its present size.’ Cap would light up like a Christmas tree. Then Nixon said: ‘No. Make it one-half its present size.’ Then we’d leave the meeting, and Cap would be very excited, and I would say: ‘Cap, relax. He’s just showboating.’”

After two years at the budget office, Mr. Shultz became Treasury secretary in June 1972. The previous year, Nixon unilaterally made the dollar inconvertible to gold. That forced the rest of the world to move from a system of fixed rates of exchange for national currencies to a flexible system. Exchange rates ceased to be the way in which governments made monetary policy. Mr. Shultz traveled the world trying to make sure the dollar remained almighty.

He quit the Nixon administration in May 1974, three months before the president resigned in disgrace, the last of Nixon’s original cabinet members to depart. Before his death, he was the oldest surviving member of Nixon’s inner circle and, along with former Secretary of State Henry A. Kissinger, among the last.

After 25 years in academia and government, Mr. Shultz joined the Bechtel Corporation (now Bechtel Group), one of the world’s biggest engineering and construction companies, serving as its president from 1974 to 1982. He was paid nearly $600,000 a year (about $2 million in today’s money) to run its global and domestic operations, which included the Trans-Alaska Pipeline, the Washington Metro subway, King Khalid International Airport in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, and much of the infrastructure of the Saudi government.

Throughout his years in power in Washington, Mr. Shultz tried to keep one secret out of print: that he had a tiger tattoo on his posterior, a legacy of his undergraduate days at Princeton University. When queried about the tattoo, Phyllis Oakley, a State Department spokeswoman at the time, replied, “I am not in a position to comment.”

Princeton, Then the Pacific

George Pratt Shultz was born in Manhattan on Dec. 13, 1920, the only child of the former Margaret Lennox Pratt and Birl E. Shultz, an official with the New York Stock Exchange. He grew up in Englewood, N.J., and entered Princeton in the fall of 1938.

In his senior year in 1941, he was majoring in economics when Japan attacked Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7. He joined the Marines after graduation and saw combat in the Pacific. He joined the faculty at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology after earning his doctorate in industrial relations there in 1949. His field was labor economics.

In 1955, he took a year’s leave to serve as a senior staff member of President Dwight D. Eisenhower’s Council of Economic Advisers, under its chairman, Arthur F. Burns, who later led the Federal Reserve Board.

Starting in 1957, Mr. Shultz taught at the University of Chicago, where he was dean of its business school from 1962 to 1968. That year he took a fellowship at the Center for Advanced Study in the Behavioral Sciences, a wooded retreat for academics in Stanford. He returned to Stanford after leaving public office and receiving in 1989 the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the nation’s highest civilian honor. Over the next three decades he wrote for academic journals and op-ed pages.

His most recent book, published in the fall, was “A Hinge of History,” written with James Timbie, a longtime State Department adviser. In the book, Mr. Shultz argued that the world is at a pivot point in history, much like the one it reached at the end of World War II, requiring international cooperation in grappling with an era that will bring fundamental changes in education, migration, national security, technology, economics and democratization.

Mr. Shultz was a Marine when he met his future wife of nearly 50 years, Helena M. O’Brien, known as Obie. He was on a rest-and-recreation trip to Kauai, Hawaii, where she was an Army nurse. She died in 1995.

In 1997, he married Charlotte Smith Mailliard Swig, San Francisco’s chief of protocol.The high-society ceremony was held in the city’s Grace Cathedral. He wore black tie with red, white and blue studs of rubies, diamonds and sapphire, and sported a tiger orchid boutonniere.

His survivors include his wife; three daughters from his first marriage, Margaret Ann Shylt Tilsworth, Kathleen Pratt Shultz Jorgensen and Barbara Lennox Shultz White; two sons from his first marriage, Peter and Alexander; 11 grandchildren; and nine great-grandchildren.

The only scandal that touched Mr. Shultz’s personal life began to erupt in 2015. For four years, he had been a member of the board of directors of Theranos, a Silicon Valley start-up founded by Elizabeth Holmes, a young college dropout who claimed to have invented a revolutionary new blood-testing system. His enthusiastic support drew power brokers to the board, including Mr. Kissinger and James Mattis, the retired Marine general who would become President Trump’s defense secretary.

Theranos was valued at $9 billion before whistle-blowers inside the company began talking to a Wall Street Journal reporter, saying the technology did not work as promised. The insiders included Mr. Shultz’s grandson, Tyler Shultz, and the elder statesman pressured him to stay silent.

It was not until Theranos collapsed in 2018 and its founders faced indictment on fraud charges that Mr. Shultz finally acknowledged the “troubling practices” at Theranos, saying in a public statement that his grandson had “felt personally threatened” by their confrontation “and believed that I had placed allegiance to the company over allegiance to higher values and our family.”

A lifelong Republican, Mr. Shultz largely stayed out of the political fray after leaving Washington. But he refused to publicly endorse Mr. Trump in 2016 and in 2020, adding that he did not back his Democratic opponents, either. In an interview with The New York Times in October, however, he offered no criticism of Joseph R. Biden Jr., Mr. Trump’s Democratic challenger at the time. The two had worked together collegially when Mr. Shultz was secretary of state and Mr. Biden was a member of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee. Mr. Shultz said he had recently teased Mr. Biden, who was 77 at the time, telling him, “From my standpoint, you’re a promising young man.”

A Legacy Undone

Mr. Shultz lived long enough to see his most lasting legacy from the Reagan years come largely undone.

The arsenals of the United States and the Soviet Union were bristling with tens of thousands of nuclear weapons when he became secretary of state. Fears of Armageddon approached an all-time high. In June 1983, General Secretary Yuri Andropov warned a former American ambassador to Moscow, Averell Harriman, that the two nations were nearing “the dangerous ‘red line’” of nuclear war.

“I don’t think the Soviets were crying wolf,” Robert M. Gates, the C.I.A.’s top Soviet analyst at the time and later the secretary of defense, observed a quarter of a century later. “They may not have believed a NATO attack was imminent in November 1983, but they did seem to believe that the situation was very dangerous.”

Washington and Moscow had been preparing for World War III since the dawn of the nuclear age. They also had been negotiating a strategic arms limitation treaty since 1969. An agreement signed in 1979 would have reduced both sides’ nuclear arsenals substantially. But after the Soviets invaded Afghanistan that year, the Senate never ratified it.

Mr. Shultz’s crowning arms-control achievement was the 1988 Intermediate-Range Nuclear Forces Treaty, and he was dismayed when President Trump scrapped it in 2019.

“Withdrawing from the I.N.F. treaty was a giant mistake,” Mr. Shultz said in the October interview with The Times. “You lose not only the agreement itself, but you lose all those verification provisions that we worked so hard on.”

Mr. Shultz and Mr. Gorbachev had argued to no avail in a Washington Post op-ed article in 2018 that abandoning the treaty “would be a step toward a new arms race, undermining strategic stability and increasing the threat of miscalculation or technical failure leading to an immensely destructive war.”

Mr. Shultz agonized over that threat. “We desperately need to have a discussion with Russia about this,” he told an interviewer in November 2019. “There is too much loose talk about not just having nuclear weapons, but using them,” he said.

“People have forgotten their power. In my day, I remember nuclear weapons. We knew what they could do. It was very vividly wrong.”

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/g...-reagan-dies-at-100/ar-BB1dtyJl?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2021)

Don't Fall for Airbnb Faker Scam & Watch Who You Email Transfer $$


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2021)

Since this video was first released by The New York Times, the federal eviction moratorium has been extended to March 31. Despite the extension, past rent will still be due once the moratorium ends.

Evictions Are On Hold, But What Happens When Rent Is Eventually Due?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2021)

How Crispy Golden Fried Pork Is Made at Tokyo's Tonkatsu Hinata


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2021)

You Can Literally Die From a Broken Heart


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2021)

From Tremas to the Master... it's been 40 years since the first appearance of Anthony Ainley's incarnation of the Master


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2021)

Women in Horror Month continues with Fairuza Balk


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2021)

Daft Punk - Epilogue


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2021)

Inside Lebanon’s Illegal Weed Business


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2021)

Building the World's Last Megatall Skyscraper


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2021)

What $250 Gets You at a Japanese Hot Spring Inn


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2021)

History of Scottish clans: Every year (834-1707)


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2021)

Roger Mudd, Anchorman Who Stumped a Kennedy, Is Dead at 93


Roger Mudd, the anchorman who delivered the news and narrated documentaries with an urbane edge for three decades on CBS, NBC and PBS and conducted a 1979 interview that undermined the presidential hopes of Senator Edward M. Kennedy, died on Tuesday at his home in McLean, Va. He was 93.






The cause was kidney failure, his son Matthew said.

To anyone who regarded anchors as mere celebrities who read the news, Mr. Mudd was an exception: an experienced reporter who covered Congress and politics and delivered award-winning reports in a smooth mid-Atlantic baritone with erudition, authority and touches of sardonic humor.

He worked for CBS from 1961 to 1980 as a Washington correspondent and weekend anchor and was being groomed to succeed Walter Cronkite on the “CBS Evening News.” When the network named Dan Rather instead, a surprised and disappointed Mr. Mudd resigned.

He then joined NBC as chief Washington correspondent and in 1982 became co-anchor with Tom Brokaw on the “Nightly News,” an attempt to reincarnate the Chet Huntley-David Brinkley chemistry of the 1960s. It failed after 17 months, and NBC made Mr. Brokaw the sole anchor. Mr. Mudd resumed political reporting and documentary work for several years before switching networks again, moving to PBS.

At PBS he reported for “The MacNeil/Lehrer NewsHour” from 1987 to 1992. He then taught at Princeton and at his alma mater, Washington and Lee University in Virginia, and hosted documentaries on the History Channel from 1995 until his retirement in 2005.

Mr. Mudd is perhaps best remembered for the CBS interview with Senator Kennedy on Nov. 4, 1979, days before the senator began his campaign to wrest the Democratic presidential nomination from the incumbent, Jimmy Carter. Mr. Kennedy, heir to the political legacies of his assassinated brothers, had a 2-to-1 lead in the polls when he faced Mr. Mudd and a prime-time national audience.

“Why do you want to be president?” Mr. Mudd began.

Mr. Kennedy hesitated, apparently caught off guard.

“Well, I’m — were I to — to make the, the announcement and to run, the reasons that I would run is because I have a great belief in this country,” he stammered.

It got worse. He twitched and squirmed, conveying self-doubt and flawed preparation, and stumbled through questions for an hour. His campaign, burdened by many problems, including his conduct in the drowning death of a former campaign aide to Senator Robert F. Kennedy on Chappaquiddick Island in Massachusetts in 1969, was wounded before it began and never recovered.

Mr. Mudd, who won a Peabody Award for the interview, also narrated “The Selling of the Pentagon,” a 1971 documentary that exposed a $190 million public relations campaign by the Defense Department that included junkets for industrialists and television propaganda.

Roger Harrison Mudd was born in Washington on Feb. 9, 1928, to John and Irma (Harrison) Mudd. His father was a mapmaker for the U.S. Geological Survey, his mother a nurse. An ancestor was Samuel A. Mudd, a doctor who went to prison for treating John Wilkes Booth for the broken leg he suffered jumping to the stage of Ford’s Theater after shooting Abraham Lincoln in 1865.

After graduating from Woodrow Wilson High School in Washington, Mr. Mudd joined the Army in 1945. He earned a bachelor’s degree at Washington and Lee in 1950 and a master’s degree in history from the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill in 1953. He began in journalism in 1953 as a reporter for The News Leader of Richmond, Va., and soon became news director of the newspaper’s radio station, WRNL.

Mr. Mudd married Emma Jeanne Spears in 1957; she died in 2011. In addition to his son Matthew, he is survived by two other sons, Daniel and Jonathan; a daughter, Maria Ruth; 14 grandchildren; and two great-grandchildren.

In 1956, Mr. Mudd became a reporter for the Washington radio and television station WTOP, and in 1961 he was hired by CBS to cover Congress. He went on to impress audiences and critics in 1964 with marathon coverage of a 60-day Senate filibuster that delayed civil rights legislation. That led to an assignment to co-anchor, with the veteran journalist Robert Trout, the network’s coverage of the Democratic National Convention in Atlantic City.

Mr. Mudd was a natural on camera: tall and tanned, energetic but relaxed, with a long face that conveyed a rugged imperturbability. As his stature rose at CBS, he became the anchor on weekends and as a fill-in when Mr. Cronkite was on vacation or special assignment. He also covered Senator Robert F. Kennedy’s 1968 presidential campaign, and was on the scene when the senator was assassinated in Los Angeles.

Mr. Mudd won Emmys for covering the shooting of Gov. George Wallace of Alabama in 1972 and the resignation of Vice President Spiro T. Agnew in 1973, and two more for CBS specials on the Watergate scandal. He was named CBS national affairs correspondent in 1977, and became the heir apparent as Mr. Cronkite’s 1981 retirement approached.

But Mr. Rather, the White House and “60 Minutes” correspondent, had sought Mr. Cronkite’s job and threatened to jump to ABC if he did not get it. After CBS chose Mr. Rather, Mr. Mudd went to NBC, where he was expected to succeed John Chancellor as anchor. Instead, the network named Mr. Mudd and Mr. Brokaw co-anchors, one based in Washington and the other in New York, but that arrangement did not last.

Mr. Mudd went on to be an anchor on NBC’s “Meet the Press” in 1984 and ’85 before his move to PBS as a political correspondent and essayist for “The MacNeil/Lehrer NewsHour.” His documentaries on the History Channel included accounts of America’s founders, biblical disasters and the sinking of the Andrea Doria.

Mr. Mudd’s well-received 2008 memoir, “The Place to Be: Washington, CBS and the Glory Days of Television News,” recalled an era of war, assassinations and scandals and news coverage by Eric Sevareid, Harry Reasoner, Marvin Kalb, Daniel Schorr, Ed Bradley and others who shared his spotlight.

In 2010, Mr. Mudd donated $4 million to Washington and Lee University to establish the Roger Mudd Center for the Study of Professional Ethics and to endow a Roger Mudd professorship in ethics.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/r...o-stumped-a-kennedy-is-dead-at-93/ar-BB1eq51C


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2021)

Roman Reigns Goes Sneaker Shopping With Complex


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2021)

Dubai Has Built The World's Longest Cantilever


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2021)

The Japanese tailor with a nine-month waitlist for a bespoke suit


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2021)

Clip of Jon Stewart humiliating Tucker Carlson resurfaces
The comedian star told Mr Carlson that he was a “d**k” and a “failure”

A clip of comedian Jon Stewart has resurfaced in which Fox News host Tucker Carlson is humiliated for stoking controversy.

The star told Mr Carlson that he was a “d**k” and a “failure” during an episode of CNN’s Crossfire, which Carlson co-presented at the time.

The episode, which aired in 2004, resurfaced on Thursday following a string of controversies surrounding Mr Carlson in recent days.

Referencing their face-to-face encounter on Crossfire, Mr Stewart tweeted that it was “high time “I apologise…to d**ks”.

“I called Tucker Carlson a dick on National television. It’s high time I apologise...to d**ks. Never should have lumped you in with that terrible, terrible person,” the comedian wrote.

In the clip, Mr Stewart, who was then host of the Daily Show, tells Mr Carlson that regarding “a responsibility to the public discourse,” he had had “failed miserably”.

“When you have people on for just reactionary, knee-jerk….” Mr Stewart says, before Mr Carlson interrupts “I thought you were going to be funny”.

The Crossfire co-host then adds that Mr Stewart should “get a job at a journalism school” for lecturing him.

Mr Stewart responds: “You need to go to one”.

“Do you lecture people like this when they come over to their house?,” Mr Carlson adds. “When they don’t do the right thing, they’re missing opportunities, evading responsibility?”

“If they are,” says Mr Stewart, to which his counterpart responds: “What, that’s terrible, I wouldn’t want to eat with you”.

The ex-Daily Show host goes on to tell Mr Carlson that “You’re as big a dick on your show as you are on any show.”

The clip’s resurfacing comes as members of the US military condemn Mr Carlson, now a Fox News anchor, for accusing servicewomen of being a “mockery”.

Mr Carlson has been rebuked by military officials and a spokesperson for the defence department following his comments.


https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...0hOdox3_o_Sxav7MYQsoXHlVEA#Echobox=1615567090


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2021)

Size Matters: The True Scale of the World's Tallest Buildings


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2021)

Is Texas Becoming The New California?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2021)

Fast on the heels of St Patrick's Day is Tartan Day April 6th! It is a celebration of Scottish Heritage on the anniversary of the signing of the Declaration of Arbroath in 1320. 

Sean Connery was a huge supporter of Tartan Day sponsoring the dressed to kilt fashion show and many other activities.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2021)

Why Joby could be the first to make air taxis a reality


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2021)

Dumbbell Set from Scrap Metal | 10-100 lbs, Flat Bench, and Rack


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2021)

The Rise of Brooklyn's First Supertall Skyscraper


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2021)

Dream Job


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2021)

Istanbul Has a Supertall New TV and Radio Tower


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2021)

The World's Greatest Compromise


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2021)

Cat Mimics Owner's Coin Trick


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2021)

Inside Egypt's New 1000m Tall Skyscraper


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2021)

Cicada season: What to expect from the coming brood that's been underground for 17 years


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C6WqTNszp8


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2021)

Roommates Jim Hellwig aka The Ulitmate Warrior, and Sting at the very start of their wrestling career circa 1985.
“Becoming Warrior,” premieres Thurs, 9pm on VICE TV and Crave Canada.


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2021)

Frederick Fleet, 24, the lookout on the Titanic who first spotted the iceberg (shouting, "Iceberg, right ahead!") that sank the ship in 1912. In 1965, aged 77, after the death of his wife and being evicted from his house, Fleet hanged himself.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2021)

Caitlyn Jenner says tents in Beverly Hills are the latest sign of the homelessness crisis because they used to only be downtown

California GOP gubernatorial candidate Caitlyn Jenner said the presence of tents in Beverly Hills is the latest sign of the state's homelessness crisis.

"When you drive in Beverly Hills and you look at the park, and there's tents in the park, we have to look at that issue very seriously," Jenner said in an interview on the Fox LA show "The Issue Is" that aired Friday.

Jenner said homelessness is a top concern for Californians.

"But to be honest with you on a big picture, living in a tent in a park in Beverly Hills, it's just different today. Before, the homeless were all downtown. I'm sure you've been downtown. I mean, you walk down there, and it's just like so tough, so difficult on these people," Jenner said.

Last month, Gov. Gavin Newsom announced a $12 billion proposal to fund affordable housing and increase social services that would help move people off the streets. If approved, the plan would provide housing for 65,000 people and stabilize housing for thousands more.

Jenner is running to unseat Newsom in a special recall election after a GOP-led effort to challenge the governor collected enough signatures. She said it's difficult to build affordable housing in the state because of too many regulations, specifically citing the California Environmental Quality Act as an issue.

Jenner said she would relax environmental restrictions in order to streamline building permits and work with charitable groups to increase affordable housing.

Jenner, a former Olympian and reality TV star, has no prior political experience, but said her experience in business makes her qualified to be governor.

"I have been in the entrepreneurial world," she said. "People think - you've been in show business, think of you as a reality star. Certainly, I've done that, but entertainment is a business, and you have to run that business."

Last month, Jenner was accused of being out of touch after she suggested support for public transportation was unnecessary while making repeated references to her private jet during an interview with Fox News personality Sean Hannity.

"Here's my crazy thinking. We are now spending billions of dollars on this high-speed rail, OK, and they talk about it all the time, between LA and San Francisco. And I'm going, 'Why are we doing that?' I can get on a plane at LAX, and I'll be in San Francisco in 50 minutes. Why do we need high-speed rail?" Jenner said, referring to an ongoing project intended to transport travelers from Anaheim and Los Angeles to San Francisco in under three hours.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...ause-they-used-to-only-be-downtown/ar-AAKKnW3


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2021)

Baby Jabba Sculpture Timelapse


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Father's Day from the cast of
The Boys


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2021)

Biggest Height Difference


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2021)

Windows 11 first impressions: Android apps, widgets, and more


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2021)

Insane Hubless Bicycle


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2021)

Old Fashioned Root Beer Slushy - Easiest Ice Cream Float


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2021)

World's tallest man meets world's shortest man

Sultan Kösen from Turkey and Chandra Bahadur Dangi from Nepal meet for the first time in London for the 10th annual Guinness World Records Day back in 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2021)

Hand Candles by Little Lies


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2021)

Monica Bellucci and daughter Deva Cassel photographed for Vogue Italia


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2021)

Nothing says childhood quite like Kraft Macaroni & Cheese. For lots of people, that neon orange color transports them to a simpler time marked by bowls upon bowls of cartoon character-shaped pasta coated in cheese. Van Leeuwen Ice Cream, a Brooklyn-based creamery, is capitalizing on that nostalgia with its latest collaboration: A limited-edition Kraft Macaroni & Cheese ice cream. 

https://www.thrillist.com/news/nation/van-leeuwen-kraft-macaroni-cheese-flavor-ice-cream


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2021)

She has the world's largest mouth! - Guinness World Records


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2021)

The real Peaky Blinders who operated in Birmingham in the early 1900s. Pictured from left to right are Henry Fowler, Ernest Bayles, Stephen McHickie and Thomas Gilbert.

The gang was composed largely of young men of lower to middle-classes. They derived social power from robbery, violence, racketeering, illegal bookmaking and the control of gambling.

The outfit worn by the members of the gang were tailored jackets, lapel overcoats, button waistcoats, silk scarves, bell-bottom trousers, leather boots, and peaked flat caps.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2021)

Shake Shack Launches First West Coast Food Truck

Shake Shack's position as arguably the top burger joint in the fast casual food space is well-earned. The flavorful burgers and wide variety of high-quality menu options have enamored diners for years, and its expansion westward in the past decade has come with much fanfare and buzz, with left coast denizens always eager to get their fix of a Shack Burger.

LA Shack fans have even more to be excited about, as the brand launched its first-ever West Coast fast food truck this week, and is available for a limited time through Labor Day Weekend.

Besides grabbing a bite on-the-go, fans can now reserve the truck for private events, which can be booked here. Perfect for squad-only feasting.

Here's more key details regarding the new Shack Truck in Los Angeles:

The truck will be available to experience or rent out in LA-area from the duration of the LA tour (through September 6).

Shack Truck LA stops include: The Comedy Store, MadCap Motel, The Drive In at Santa Monica Airport with Rooftop Cinema Club, Unique Market, The Brig and more to be announced.

Shack fans can indulge in the new summer menu as well, which includes the Hot Honey Chicken Sandwich, Hot Honey Fries, and Summerades.


https://www.shakeshack.com/2021/08/03/shacktruckla-is-finally-here/


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2021)

They Made a Tornado Inside Their House


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2021)

Grand Central’s $11BN Underground Expansion


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2021)

Daft Punk without helmets


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2021)

This is quite a rare picture taken from the balcony on top of the torch of the Statue of Liberty. The balcony has been closed ever since 1916.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2021)

Deep Dive Dubai: Inside world's deepest pool


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2021)

In 1963, the Bronx Zoo had an exhibit “The Most Dangerous Animal in the World “. It was a mirror.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2021)

Dramatic Snake "Dies" After Being Touched


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2021)

Gorilla Didn't Want His Picture Taken


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2021)

Truck Driver Didn't See the Train Coming.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2021)

The construction workers were probably scared out of their minds since they saw that movie Tremors.


Student Passes Out During Her Presentation


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2021)

New Longest Plank Ever - Guinness World Records


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2021)

Dog Wakes Up to a Creepy Bear


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2021)

Lightning Strikes a Little Too Close


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2021)

They Turned a Rock into a Boat


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2021)

Montparnasse derailment, 1895.






https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/mo...oUnXP5G90S9AedRtaDaODEM92n8ZAZGnEqeVxEJo3Vw8M


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2021)

Happy 70th birthday


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2021)

"Reese's pairing of chocolate and peanut butter is iconic, and as the leader in iced coffee, we could not think of a better partner to bring a unique and decadent experience to fridges nationwide," Rebecca Grad, brand manager at International Delight Iced Coffee, said in a press release. "This sweet and creamy mashup is going to take iced coffee

and Reese's lovers to tantalizing new levels."

The flavored iced coffee comes in 64-ounce cartons and retails for about $3.99, per the company. Reese’s Iced Coffee will be a permanent member of the International Delight family, arriving in stores nationwide in early October.

https://www.thrillist.com/news/nation/international-delight-releases-new-reeses-iced-coffee


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2021)

Delivery Guy Shocked When Chimp Opens Door


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 24, 2021)

Netflix Oct 20:


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2021)

Cat Loves Getting Smacked by Ceiling Fan


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2021)

He Just Wanted to Cuddle...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMdPyFlK6Sg


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2021)

Scream Queen Jamie Lee Curtis, honoring her mother, the late great Janet Leigh, at last night's premiere of Halloween Kills.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2021)

A Shark with Scoliosis


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2021)

Little Debbie unveils Christmas Tree Cake Ice Cream and fans can't wait for its release

Love the iconic Little Debbie Christmas Tree Cakes? Well soon, people will be able to try the holiday favorite in frozen form as it becomes an ice cream flavor. 

Just as people begin to get into the holiday spirit, the new ice cream will be released on Nov. 1 exclusively at Walmart. People can buy a pint of the ice cream for $2.50, but it will only be available while supplies last.

One of Little Debbie's most popular treats, Christmas Tree Cakes consists of a tree-shaped yellow cake with creme filling. It is covered with white frosting with stripes of red frosting and green sprinkles. Dubbed as "Santa's favorite treat," the cakes have been around since 1985.

The ice cream is vanilla flavored and includes "decadent golden cake chunks." It will also have its signature red icing and green sprinkles swirled into the ice cream.






https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...bVuKme2GkLUxtrQQx-IIygnTibl91xMvthCU9JjB2jspU


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2021)

A Snake Eating Itself


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2021)

26-inch thick armor from a Japanese Yamato class battleship, pierced by a US Navy 16-inch gun. The armor is on display at the US Navy Museum.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2021)

A generation of scientists at the Solvay Conference, 1927. 17 of the 29 attendees were or became Nobel Prize winners.


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 24, 2021)

Pretty cool:


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2021)

You can now scale the side of Edge's 1,200-foot-tall skyscraper

As the western hemisphere's tallest observation deck, Edge was already offering a breath-taking experience with its glass-floor viewing area 1,131 feet in the air. But starting November 9, it'll take it one step further and allow visitors to scale the side of its Hudson Yards' building and lean over the edge.

City Climb, which will be the highest external building climb in the world, will tether brave thrillseekers to a secure trolly along the outside of the building and open, edged platforms and stairways.

Two cables will keep them secure on a path that leads up 32 steps to "The Cliff," an outlook 1,190 feet in the sky and to "The Stair," which consists of 151 steps on a 45-degree incline. Finally, climbers will reach "The Apex," where they can lean out and hang over the platform at 1,271 feet.

It all finishes with a victory lap on Edge's outdoor viewing area on the 100th floor (and a celebratory medal for inaugural guests).

"City Climb quite literally shouts from the rooftops that tourism is back in New York City and there has never been a more exciting time to visit," said Jeff T. Blau, chief executive of Related Companies. "This is an adventure unlike anything the city has seen before, and we are thrilled to welcome the world to an experience of a lifetime."

Each year, it seems like the city's skyscrapers are entering the observation deck game or adding to them to make them even more thrilling as if standing high up above the city isn't exhilarating enough. The Empire State Building just recently refurbished its 102nd-floor observatory and SUMMIT One Vanderbilt just opened its glass sky boxes and elevators 1,000 feet up in the air. Even Rockefeller Center is heightening its experience—it's requesting the city's Landmarks Preservation Commission's blessing on the addition of a ride that would take visitors above its 69th floor and a new "infinity" observation platform.

Maybe the Marvel Cinematic Universe with all its flying heroes is behind this push for greater and more heart-stopping heights—Michael Gilbane, the senior vice president of Related Companies, relates the City Climb experience to the kind of thing only superheroes have been able to do. 

"We are exceedingly proud of the team who master-minded this entertainment marvel offering the world an unparalleled perspective of the city," he said.

City Climb will be open seven days a week from 10am to 6pm. Tickets, which go on sale at 10am today at edgenyc.com/cityclimb, are currently $185 and include the City Climb experience, entry to Edge, and a digital Edge image. Inaugural guests will also receive a personalized video from their climb and a commemorative medal.






https://www.timeout.com/newyork/new...UiwBheIv1Z_GBcZwQk4SyuCbNQ#Echobox=1635221283


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2021)

Viktor Bryukhanov, engineer blamed in Chernobyl explosion, dies at 85

Viktor Bryukhanov, the engineer who oversaw the construction and operation of the Chernobyl nuclear power plant in Ukraine, the site of an explosion in 1986 that ranks among the worst accidents of the nuclear age, died Oct. 13 in Kyiv. He was 85.






The press service of the Chernobyl plant, which is no longer in operation, confirmed his death and said that Mr. Bryukhanov had suffered several strokes.

The explosion at Chernobyl, a Soviet installation that was one of the most powerful nuclear power plants in the world, occurred in the early-morning hours of April 26, 1986, when a reactor malfunctioned during a safety test, destroying the building and spewing toxic radiation into the sky.

Two workers were killed in the accident. In the ensuing months, 28 firefighters and cleanup workers died of radiation sickness, according to the International Atomic Energy Agency. As many as 200,000 people in the surrounding area were evacuated, and the wind carried radioactive isotopes across portions of Europe.

Mikhail Gorbachev, who served at the time as the general secretary of the Soviet Communist Party and who five years later would preside over the dissolution of the Soviet Union, would one day reflect that “the nuclear meltdown at Chernobyl,” even more than the reforms known as perestroika, “was perhaps the real cause of the collapse” of the Communist superpower.

In the immediate aftermath, a great part of the blame for the disaster was placed on Mr. Bryukhanov, a thermal power engineer with years of experience in the Soviet nuclear power industry. In the widely watched 2019 HBO series “Chernobyl,” in which he was portrayed by actor Con O’Neill, he was depicted as a villain. But the reality, said Serhii Plokhy, a professor of Ukrainian history at Harvard University, is more complex.

“His subordinates valued him as a good engineer and effective manager,” Plokhy wrote in the 2018 book “Chernobyl: The History of a Nuclear Catastrophe.” “He put in long hours, spoke little, and was known as one of a rare breed: a Soviet manager who got things done while showing consideration to his subordinates.”

Mr. Bryukhanov learned of the explosion shortly after it occurred, when an anguished chemist at the plant awakened him with a phone call at approximately 2 a.m. Mr. Bryukhanov rushed to the site, observed the extent of the destruction and said to himself, “This is my prison.”

He “realized immediately that life as he knew it — a successful career, participation in the party congress, government awards — was over,” Plokhy wrote. “He would have to bear responsibility for the disaster, whether he was guilty or not.”

Accused of failing to respond effectively and promptly to the crisis, Mr. Bryukhanov was expelled from the Communist Party. In 1987, he and two aides were tried on charges of violating safety rules, abuse of power and negligence. According to Plokhy, the most damaging evidence against him was a statement Mr. Bryukhanov signed the day of the accident minimizing the threat of the radiation released in the explosion.

Mr. Bryukhanov denied the first two charges but pleaded guilty to negligence, declaring at his trial, according to Plokhy’s account: “I am guilty as manager of having missed something, of having been careless or inefficient in some way. I understand that this is a serious accident, but everyone bears some blame for it.”

Along with his aides, Mr. Bryukhanov was convicted and sentenced to 10 years in prison and labor camps. He was released after five years, following the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1991.

Mr. Bryukhanov resumed his professional life, leading a technological department at Chernobyl, which had not yet been fully decommissioned, later telling the Moscow News that he received a “warm welcome” upon his return. He later worked for Ukraine’s trade ministry.

Viktor Petrovich Bryukhanov was born Dec. 1, 1935, in Tashkent, in what was then the Soviet republic of Uzbekistan. His father was a glazier — a tradesman who works with glass — and his mother was a cleaner, according to the London Daily Telegraph.

Mr. Bryukhanov was a graduate of the Tashkent State Technical University. He worked in Soviet power plants in positions of increasing responsibility until he was assigned in 1970 to build what became the Chernobyl plant. He also oversaw the development of the nearby community of Pripyat, effectively a company town for plant workers that reached a population of 50,000.

Mr. Bryukhanov was among the victims of radiation sickness at Chernobyl, suffering from headaches and other painful symptoms. He and his wife, Valentina, had a daughter, Lilia, and a son, Oleg, but complete survivors information was not immediately available.

In interviews with journalists and historians over the years, he sought to defend himself against the image of negligence that had developed around him.

“It was the constructors’ job to see to it that no mistake by the staff could lead to such a tragedy,” Reuters quoted him having said in 1992. “But of course it was easier to blame not the reactor’s creators but the staff at the plant. Was it permissible at that time to cast a shadow on the prestige of the Soviet nuclear industry? How much simpler to put the director and chief engineer in the dock.”

Several years later, he told the Moscow News that he thought the world would never know the truth of Chernobyl.

“Much time was allowed to pass,” he remarked. “We won’t know the truth not because someone is hiding it but because it just cannot be understood. And no one wanted to do it while the trail was still fresh.”

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...-at-85/ar-AAQfut8?ocid=msedgdhp&pc=U531&pfr=1


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2021)

A Leaf Creating Oxygen in Real Time


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2021)

The Tunnel That's Failing New York City


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2021)

She Didn't See it Coming...


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2021)

The Original Waldorf-Astoria Hotel in NYC, demolished in 1929 to serve as the site for the Empire State building.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2021)

The entire set for Sean Connery's 'The Hunt for Red October' was built to move like a real submarine.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2021)

Tornado Suddenly Forms in Cooking Pan


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Nov 19, 2021)

I need some pet dolphins...


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2021)

Airport Security Couldn't Believe it was Real

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx50o5OndoE


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2021)

In the mid-1950's Italian shoemakers were selling "defense shoes", complete with spurs on toes and heels to kick away offensive sex pests, especially in Rome.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2021)

New Estate and Gift Tax Laws for 2022


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2021)

Money Scattered All Over Highway

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHoQ8bxEL-s


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2021)

Buying prescription glasses online: What they don't tell you


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2021)

He Tried to Kiss a Snapping Turtle


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2021)

Couple Has No Idea Their Foster Dog Is Pregnant With Tons Of Puppies


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2021)

She Tried Flirting with the Grinch


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2021)

When to Put your Turtle in the Refrigerator

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3y1UGV2Mls


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2021)

Man with an Inflatable Tongue

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUPxtPCmvyE


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2021)

Why Drinking Water Is So Important

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-slnr4TGA4Y


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2021)

The secret weapon of the Golden Deceiver


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2021)

There's a Christmas tree made of disco balls on the Lower East Side
The 24-feet-tall structure might be the coolest tree we've seen around town.

Arguably the most creative Christmas tree around town can now be found inside the PUBLIC Hotel on Chrystie Street.

The Ian Schrager-owned space (of Studio 54 fame) is home to a 24-feet-tall structure made entirely of disco balls. It looks just as awesome as it sounds.

New Yorkers can find the Disco Ball tree inside of the hotel's Chrystie Park garden at any time of the day but we suggest visiting when the light show happens, which is daily at 1pm, running through 2am on weekdays and 4am on weekends.

A few details about the exciting tree: it is made up of over 450 individual mirrored balls that measure between 8 and 30 inches each. Some of them are even motorized and therefore constantly rotate.

As for the lighting, which is fueled by theatrical and stage equipment, you can expect seven constantly changing colors to delight you: blue, gold, green, magenta, red, purple and silver. 






https://www.timeout.com/newyork/new...FcI10Bn4WWFh0Kq9l5uN6eYYGI#Echobox=1639761724


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2021)

Eagle Crashes Through Car Window

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1Gd-gDg6aU


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2021)

The Best Of The Internet (2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7tikkWLBE8


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 26, 2021)

The Strongest Wedding You've Ever Seen // The Wedding Classic 2021


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2021)

The Worst Shoplifter Ever

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVHjvhNUNYw


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2021)

RIP

Remembering Desmond Tutu’s life and legacy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-0qD0tm_Uo


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2021)

Colonel Thomas Edward Lawrence, also known as Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2021)

FDA-Approved Eyedrops Could Replace Your Reading Glasses


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2021)

Flight Attendant REALLY Wants Your Attention

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZAb0iel71Q


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2022)

Pipe Explodes Under Ski Lift

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6OKXvMRQJg


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2022)

Tiny Shrimp Has HUGE Sneeze


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2022)

Hunga Tonga Volcano Eruption Update; Large Tsunami Occurs; Powerful Explosive Eruption

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B54HbfqDbK4


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2022)

Kyle MacLachlan and Jeff Goldblum made surprise catwalk appearances at Prada's Milan Fashion Week show






https://www.insider.com/kyle-maclac...oHbCCAclfBgvXueqjkqU2fVhozw9Vp4tNjGDyBPUdqTQo


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2022)

Guy Flies Through Bus Window

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6J9_JWo4Ds


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2022)

https://www.cracked.com/image-picto..._medium=link_new_image&utm_source=facebookCKD


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2022)

Rare 555.55-Carat Black Diamond, Thought To Be Formed In Space, To Go To Auction At Sotheby’s

In short, this black space diamond just isn’t like other diamonds. Sotheby’s further notes that these kinds of diamond have other unique properties. They do not contain minerals typically found in your average diamonds… Or on earth at all, for that matter. Instead, they “contain traces of nitrogen, hydrogen, abundant in interstellar space.” And additionally, consist of osbornite. Osbornite typically lives in meteors.

https://www.ceotodaymagazine.com/20...formed-in-space-to-go-to-auction-at-sothebys/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2022)

People Send Messages Straight to His Head


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2022)

How to stop Google from tracking your location

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvoAXJWyAz0


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2022)

In 1985, the infamous Action Park in New Jersey built this waterslide with this kind of loop at the end. It was only open for one month before shutting down due to many injuries.
People were coming out with scratches and cuts all over them and they didn’t know why. Turns out there was a bunch of teeth embedded into the top of the loop.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2022)

1300 years old tree, cut down in 1891. Note the events correlated with the tree's circles.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2022)

Warwick Davis and his son Harrison as Wicket W. Warrick and his son Pommet in The Rise of Skywalker


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2022)

This is Simo Häyhä, the deadliest sniper in world history with over 500 confirmed kills in less than 100 days. He used no scope on his rifle. He held off 4,000 Soviets with only 31 other Finns and was shot in the face with an exploding bullet in 1940.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2022)

Man Fights Off Bear to Save His Dogs


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2022)

https://www.cracked.com/image-picto..._medium=link_new_image&utm_source=facebookCKD


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2022)

https://www.cracked.com/image-picto...link_shadow_image&utm_campaign=social-account


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2022)

Dad Regrets His Life Choices

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bruzS4ts-g8


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2022)

Monkey Shocked by Magic Trick


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2022)

Photosynthesis In Real Time


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2022)

Naked Man Found Living in Woman's Trunk


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2022)

Doug is About to Lose It


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 15, 2022)

Ugh...my daughter has a cat that sneezes like that.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2022)

https://www.cracked.com/pictofacts-...Cy8oRIs5KJfmHw3SnpdCzYiurKJBtjuGO-E7t2m7RNBhM


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2022)

https://www.cracked.com/image-picto...O6HMp7JIgMIRGLRJYGxBiGzy7IYLr0m_BNnYipHJIKQlg


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2022)

https://www.cracked.com/pictofacts-...RxI7g24VzO81hc32t-HyJd_yr6n0WIAEwMGHdPZvQ1jtQ


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2022)

https://www.cracked.com/image-picto...link_shadow_image&utm_campaign=social-account


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2022)

Calling Teachers by Their First Names

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EXqPKDamYg


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2022)

"Give me your tired and your poor 
Who yearn to breathe free"


Toad The Wet Sprocket - Hold On

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_9aoHBEeFk


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2022)

https://www.cracked.com/image-picto...oCxAhfrJAlGaIKwhWGgfKptxYl0EXrIbbwUgYFDIh43Dc


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2022)

I Found a Weird Sea Creature


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2022)

https://www.cracked.com/pictofacts-...gRLHodND0efFBObCGxWfdHG5xjKreS4THDi8oQTf7I93s


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2022)

Participants in the Beautiful Leg Contest wear pillow cases over their heads so that the judges can see only their legs. New Jersey, US, 1951.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2022)

Someone Snuck into his Suitcase

[video=youtube;yBbLi9ir1f4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBbLi9ir1f4[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 2, 2022)

https://www.cracked.com/pictofacts-...qQkDOVRwR-ZKdnUCQ5Hg8tPOu1-aAljAmapkrnrlblF0w


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2022)

U.S. Admiral David Farragut. He began his naval career as a nine year old boy in 1810. He remained on active duty until his death in 1870.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2022)

https://www.cracked.com/image-picto...cxxwV9J6F8vt3WWDrmNZbbXafRfqJMGB-ePAFY7jlhYTI


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2022)

https://www.cracked.com/image-picto...zSZMW1JPw0-lviU6SGzuplqERXCFmO4yw9VrfJ9AACz7I


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2022)

https://www.cracked.com/image-picto...29oyT_AtAOdcGg_4X12kbTlucy3607SbauKatyiN1K0Uw


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2022)

Asking Homeless People for Money


----------



## Multislacking (Mar 7, 2022)

Gregzs said:


> Asking Homeless People for Money



Dang, those were some good ones!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2022)

How to Bend Water


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2022)

Chinese explorer Zheng He’s ship compared to Christopher Columbus’ “Santa Maria”. They both lived and sailed at the same time.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2022)

Deion Sanders ended up losing two toes in his battle to recover from foot surgery, the NFL legend announced in an emotional Instagram post on Tuesday.

Previewing the next episode of his "Coach Prime" documentary with Barstool Sports and SMAC Productions on his social media page ... Sanders revealed the big toe and the second toe on his left foot had to be surgically removed several weeks ago.









						Deion Sanders' Toes Amputated After Foot Surgery Complications
					

NFL legend Deion Sanders ended up losing two toes in his battle to recover from foot surgery.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2022)

14 Famous People Who Tanked Their Careers Or Tarnished Legacies (In Strange Ways)
					

Anyone can simply melt down in public. Only true visionaries can ruin their careers in these novel ways.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2022)

33 Surprising Facts About Superhero Movies
					

We for one would love to see Miss Minutes bust some heads.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2022)

15 Actors Who Got Ridiculously Good With Movie Weapons
					

When you're an actor, your job might just include getting good at killing.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2022)

Segway's Newest Electric Moped, Scooters and an Electric Skateboard (First Look)


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2022)

A Really Really Old Man


----------



## Multislacking (Mar 11, 2022)

Gregzs said:


> A Really Really Old Man



I saw that old guy!  Crazy.  He looked like he was some hollywood movie prop.

BTW, you've got me hooked on these.  If there's nothing on tv and I need to kill time, I will literally put on of the compilation vids and just let it roll.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2022)

64 Unsettling Photographs From The Past
					

What we are shown in magazines, television shows, and on the news is often a sanitized version of reality. We see the end results, but we don’t often see the struggles to get there.




					historydaily.org


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2022)

Celebs With Real Famous Parents
					

You might not be aware of it, but you know these celebrities' folks.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2022)

*Beware spoilers*


Get A Closer Look At General Picard’s Skull Collection From ‘Star Trek: Picard’














						Get A Closer Look At General Picard’s Skull Collection From ‘Star Trek: Picard’
					

See who's who in the alternate Picard's trophy room.




					trekmovie.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2022)

15 Surprising Ways Beloved Movies Accomplished Special Effects
					

CGI is nothing compared to ingenuity and reckless stubbornness.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2022)

A postman with a baby in his mailbag, when it was legal to send children through the US Postal Service, 1913


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2022)

The Teacher Finally Lost It


----------



## Multislacking (Mar 18, 2022)

Gregzs said:


> A postman with a baby in his mailbag, when it was legal to send children through the US Postal Service, 1913




Lol...I had to fact check that one!  Real thing:









						When It Was Legal to Mail a Baby
					

Several babies and children were actually legally mailed via the US Post Office from 1913 to 1915. 'Baby mail' was a real thing.




					www.thoughtco.com


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 18, 2022)

This thread has to be one huge hijack over 10 years and the gems here are so timeless. Here's to the next 10 years of thread-jacking!!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2022)

18 Special Effects So Good Nobody Noticed
					

And now, something Hollywood got right. For a change.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2022)

15 Creepy Random Facts for Spooky Season
					

The world is full of scary stuff -- particularly in Halloween.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 18, 2022)

Now that's pretty creepy ^^


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2022)

16 Actors Who Learned Unique Skills For Iconic Roles
					

Want to learn how to skin a squirrel? Become an actor!




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2022)

Ben & Jerry's Just Resurrected a Flavor from Its Ice Cream Graveyard

After 18 years, the chocolatey flavor is hitting stores again—this time with a boozy twist.

Ben & Jerry's famously maintains a Flavor Graveyard—with actual tombstones!—that honors discontinued ice cream flavors. Some stay there forever. Others get another chance and are, as the company puts it, "rein-cone-nated." Get it? Anyway, the ice cream maker announced Thursday that it's officially bringing a once-beloved flavor back from the dead: Dublin Mudslide.

The flavor features Irish cream ice cream with chocolate chocolate chip cookies and coffee fudge swirls. In its new, resurrected form, Dublin Mudslide is made with a new, first-of-its-kind spirit that's made from whey and has been heralded as a cross between vodka and sake, according to a press release. Ben & Jerry's is sourcing the unique liquor from a company called Wheyward Spirit.






"Aside from being uniquely delicious, using excess whey as the base for our spirit helps us prevent food waste and creates a more sustainable model of spirit production," Emily Darchuk, founder and CEO of Wheyward Spirit, said in a statement. "I am thrilled to partner with Ben & Jerry’s to bring back a fan favorite with the same taste and less waste, using our signature spirit."

The OG Dublin Smash was introduced to fans 18 years ago, back in 2004. Although the flavor quickly became a favorite, it was yanked off of shelves in 2007. The reinvented flavor is popping up on grocery shelves nationwide right now and is priced starting at $5.19.









						Ben & Jerry's Just Resurrected a Flavor from Its Ice Cream Graveyard
					

Yum!




					www.thrillist.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2022)

15 Movie Characters We Didn’t Know Were Based On A Living, Breathing Person
					

We kind of wonder why Lady Gaga picked him of all people.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2022)

The $8.5B purchase…
… includes a massive catalog of content. Per Protocol, MGM’s roster includes:

4k+ films, including franchises like Rocky, James Bond, and The Pink Panther
17k+ TV show episodes, including series like “The Handmaid’s Tale,” “Fargo,” and “Vikings”









						Why Amazon bought MGM for $8.5B - The Hustle
					

The acquisition figures to help the company boost both subscription and advertising revenue.




					thehustle.co


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2022)

He Defeated Him with One Finger


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2022)

Hey Greg, where is Curt James?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2022)

Arnold said:


> Hey Greg, where is Curt James?


I don't know. I think he pops in once in a while.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2022)

15 Things We Just Learned About Moon Knight While We Wait for 'Moon Knight'
					

Five personalities (plus a god) live in one man’s head.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2022)

Do NOT Wake a Sleep Walker


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2022)

Tartan Day is April 6th


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2022)

14 'Unanswered' Movie Questions (That Have Been Answered)
					

Can we stop arguing about this stuff, now?




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2022)

His Girlfriend Wanted to Trim his Eyebrows


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2022)

The Most Awkward Handshake of All Time


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2022)

Overlooked News Stories (That Shouldn't Be)
					

Breaking News: Important, interesting things happened.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2022)

Ukrainians Don't Care About Your Anti Tank Mines

The Russia Ukraine conflict has been nothing short of horrifying, and therefore has produced quite a number of harrowing videos. The resolve and bravery of the Ukrainian people has been incredible, and they have most certainly shot up the rankings of the nations with the biggest balls.

In this incredible video, we see normal Ukrainian civilians driving over a bridge loaded with anti tank mines, as they line up their cars, and drive over them like they're some slightly larger than average rocks, or potholes or something. It's a good thing they don't have too many low riders over there.

Perhaps the craziest part of this video however, is the fact that the person filming has no issue standing, watching, and directing the drivers while mere feet from the mines. He must have some real trust in the drivers, especially considering that the weight of all their balls might just set the mines off on their own.














						Ukrainians Don't Care About Your Anti Tank Mines
					

The Russia Ukraine conflict has been nothing short of horrifying, and therefore has produced quite a number of harrowing videos. The resolve and bravery of the Ukrainian people has been incredible, and they have most certainly shot up the rankings of the nations with the biggest balls.   In this...



					www.ebaumsworld.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2022)

Franca Viola, the woman who defied the Italian tradition by refusing to marry her rapist, 1966



















						Franca Viola, the woman who defied the Italian tradition by refusing to marry her rapist, 1966 - Rare Historical Photos
					

In 1966, Italy was rocked by one woman’s courageous efforts to challenge the country’s treatment of rape victims — the lessons of which are sadly still relevant.




					rarehistoricalphotos.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2022)

He Didn't See the Moose Coming


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2022)

Death was the Only Option


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2022)

21 Moments That Prove Game Of Thrones Was Actually An Epic Comedy Series
					

"I saw your pecker, what kind of god would have a pecker that small?"




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2022)

African Tribe tries Pizza for the First Time


----------



## Multislacking (Apr 12, 2022)

@Gregzs 

Has the daily dose guy ever posted his face?  I'm curious what goes with that voice.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2022)

Multislacking said:


> @Gregzs
> 
> Has the daily dose guy ever posted his face?  I'm curious what goes with that voice.


If he has it may have been a long time ago.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2022)

André the Giant riding in a plane in the 1980s


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2022)

McDonald's Japan Has a Savory Bacon Potato Pie

Hand pies are a culinary marvel, conveniency at its peak. Turnovers, empanadas, pasties, y'all get love, too. And the reason we fell in love with fast food is for the "fast." McDonald's, ever the innovators of a quick hot meal, have started selling a savory Bacon Potato Pie in Japan to keep elevating the fast food norms of on-the-go dining.

The Bacon Potato Pie is essentially one of Mickey D's iconic pies, just brimming with savory deets like fluffy potatoes, scrumptious bacon, and onions, all folded into a creamy milk filling.

Lucky diners have a chance to try this new item out for a limited time only at participating McDonald's locations in Japan.









						McDonald's Japan Has a Savory Bacon Potato Pie
					

McDonald's, ever the innovators of a quick hot meal, have started selling a savory Bacon Potato Pie in Japan, filled with fluffy potatoes and bacon.




					www.foodbeast.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2022)

15 TV And Movie Facts Wedding Bells Are Ringing For
					

Reading these is a big step.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2022)

Dylan Jagger Lee, Pamela Anderson and Brandon Thomas Lee pose backstage during the opening night of her Broadway debut as Roxie Hart in the musical "Chicago" on Broadway at the Ambassador Theatre on April 12, 2022 in New York City.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2022)

Celebrity Parents Who Should Be The Famous Ones
					

These parents make their famous kids look like slackers.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2022)

The Most Insane Leg Cramp


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2022)

The Repair Guy Fell Asleep


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2022)

14 Lies About War We Believe Because of Movies
					

War is a hell you're picturing wrong.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2022)

Things No Person Should Go One Second Longer Without Knowing
					

Gamers hate physical activity so much, they don’t even like to do it in their games.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2022)

21 Actors Who Lifted Iconic TV And Movie Props
					

At what point does Prop Underwear just become Gross, Used Underwear?




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2022)

15 Inconceivable Facts About 'The Princess Bride'
					

When I was your age, television was called books, and the greatest movie of all time was called 'The Princess Bride.'




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2022)

33 Deleted Scenes We'd Like To Have Seen
					

We almost got to see Wolverine's iconic costume in live-action.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2022)

13 Fast-Food Restaurants Fascinating Origin Stories
					

What were fast-food chains before they were household names?




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2022)

Girl Trips into Wet Cement


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2022)

The Fight to Fix the Tilting Millennium Tower


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2022)

14 Bizarro Origins of Famous Songs
					

Impress your local record store owner with facts they’ll already know.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2022)

14 Movie And Show Jokes Too Smart For Us
					

If a joke sails over the average viewer’s head, does it still exist?




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2022)

A Really Thicc Plant


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2022)

A Tortoise that Hates Shoes


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2022)

The 10 best dressed from the Met Gala 2022


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2022)

How To Spot Fake Sneakers, Bags, And Jewelry


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2022)

Enjoy...Cinco De Mayo 2022


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2022)

12 Characters With Surprisingly Brilliant Names
					

It's a good thing no one pays attention in school, because all these movies would've been spoiled for them.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2022)

17 Unknown Secrets In Well-Known Landmarks
					

These dusty old landmarks are hiding some seriously cool Easter eggs.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2022)

A Really Stretchy Ear


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2022)

30 Surprising Facts That Raised Our Eyebrows A Bunch
					

Can't keep a good eyebrow down!




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2022)

Sea Lion Bullies Man to Give Up Spot


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2022)

The Familiar


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2022)

Up in the Air: Flight Attendants Share Secrets Only They Know
					






					www.heraldweekly.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2022)

Woman bought a garage on a 4x10 meter plot... Neighbors were smirking until they saw a chic 3-storey HOUSE


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2022)

15 Actors Who Went To Extremes Prepping For Roles
					

There's acting, and then there's whatever this is.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2022)

15 Adult Jokes in Kids' Movies and Shows
					

They aren't exactly hidden, either.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2022)

This Wedding is Fire


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2022)

Man Tracks Down Stolen Truck Using Apple Air Tag


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2022)

This Skyscraper Will Forever Change New York


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2022)

Tornado Rips Through Public School


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2022)

15 Fascinating Facts About Where Iconic Scenes Were Filmed
					

A 'Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood' paid homage to Fred Rogers in many, many ways.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2022)

Carmen Dell'Orefice: The longest model career in the history


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2022)

13 Animal Facts That Ruin Disney Movies
					

Luckily, Disney movies aren't accurate.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2022)

20 Easter Eggs Hidden In Our Favorite '80s Movies
					

We have watched these movies to death, and there are still details we've missed.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2022)

Prisoner Tries to Take a Selfie in Jail


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2022)

15 Fictional Things That Made the Jump to Reality
					

We always knew that California couldn't be a real place.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2022)

A father of three went for a recent operation for a hernia, only to discover that the hernia was made up of a uterus with a cervix, a fallopian tube, and an ovary attached to an undescended testicle.

Attending hospital for a suspected hernia, the 67-year-old man told doctors that the swelling on the left of his groin had been there for 10 years. As well as this, he reported that he had had an undescended testicle from birth.

"The patient had primary and secondary sexual normal characteristics. He was married and had three kids," doctors wrote in a case report published in Urology Case Reports. "Physical examination presented a male with average male osteo-muscular and pilosity, well-developed penis with urethral opening in glans penis."

It's not usual for doctors to note down how well-developed you find the patient's penis in a case report. Particularly in the journal Ear, Nose and Throat. However, in this case there was relevance, as when they conducted surgery, they found the hernia contained a number of female genital parts. 

The hernia contained a uterus with a cervix and a fallopian tube, as well as other ovarian tissue. They were able to determine that the patient had a rare type of hermaphroditism.

"A collection of literature shows that in patients with intra-abdominal testes, both gonads are found in analogous position with the ovaries, with a rudimentary uterus at the center where the remains of the Muller ducts [ducts in embryos that go on to become the fallopian tubes, the uterus, the cervix and part of the vagina] inhibit the mobilization of the testes to the scrotum," the authors wrote in their report.

The team removed all of the abnormal structures with no reported complications. This type of hermaphroditism is often only found by accident.

"Persistent Mullerian duct syndrome is a rare form of male pseudo-hermaphroditism detected coincidently during surgical operation on cryptorchidism or inguinal hernia," the authors explain. "Ovarian tissue is well attached to the testis and epididymis, also located in other places resembling to a tumor of these structures."

People with the condition tend to discover it when they are treated for hernias as children. This man's case was rare, given how long it was before he found what he believed to be a hernia. Only around 250 cases of the condition have been reported in the medical literature.









						Man's Hernia Turns Out To Be An Ovary, A Fallopian Tube, And A Cervix
					

Man's Hernia Turns Out To Be An Ovary, A Fallopian Tube, And A Cervix




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2022)

New York's Tallest New Skyscraper Explained


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2022)

Dog Steals Grandpa's Dentures


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2022)

What Happened to Charles Schwab's Mansion in Manhattan?


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2022)

A Really Thirsty Wall


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2022)

Dog that Loves to Eat Fire


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2022)

Realizing Everyone is an NPC


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2022)

Mouse Gets Stuck in Pasta


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2022)

Tiny Dog vs. Leaf Blower


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2022)

Walmart Employee Wasn't Having It


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2022)

He Didn't Know the Treadmill Was On


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2022)

Forbidden Noodles


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2022)

Tire Flies Off at the Worst Time


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2022)

Why Istanbul Is The Place to Get Your Hair Back


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2022)

How Whey Protein Powder Is Made


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2022)

New Tilting Prompts Revamp of San Francisco's Millennium Tower Fix


“There's no question that the fix has made things worse,” said Bob Pyke, a veteran geotechnical engineer who has advised Caltrans and federal agencies on large construction projects. He said that tilting was the side-effect of the digging needed to erect the planned underground shoring wall on the west side of the foundation. Like the digging last year to install foundation piles to bedrock, any disturbance from construction can displace dirt that had been acting as a buttress against the tower’s foundation, Pyke says. 

“This ground loss simply allows the building to push outward in the westerly direction where they're working along Fremont Street,” he said. “It's similar to but a different mechanism in detail from what caused the settlement during the installation of the casings in the piles.”

San Francisco building officials say they have been consulted on the changes, but stress that Millennium engineers are solely responsible for the outcome.

As it stands, with the additional tilting since work on the underground wall along Fremont started in May, the tower is now leaning at least 29 inches at the top at the northwest corner.

That leaves a shrinking margin for error, given Hamburger’s caution that the tower’s safety systems -- like elevators and sewage lines --  could stop working should the tower lean 40 inches or more.









						New Tilting Prompts Revamp of San Francisco's Millennium Tower Fix
					

NBC Bay Area’s Investigative Unit has learned that a recent acceleration in tilting of the Millennium Tower has prompted engineers in charge of the so-called “fix” to employ an unconventional strategy to prop up the building so as to stop it from leaning further while the rest of the work gets done.




					www.nbcbayarea.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2022)

Dog Finds Out He's Adopted


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2022)

What Happens When You Open a Plane Window


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2022)

How to Grow Your Thumb


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2022)

Faye Valentine Cosplay From Cowboy Bebop
					

Shade Cramer looks stunning cosplaying as Faye Valentine from the classic sci-fi anime Cowboy Bebop! "See You Space Cowboy..."




					mediachomp.com


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2022)

Death from The Sandman Cosplay
					

Ashlynne Dae looks stunning cosplaying as Death of the Endless from Neil Gaiman’s The Sandman comic book series!




					mediachomp.com


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2022)

Plane Makes Dangerously Low Landing


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2022)

Cosplay vs Character Side by Sides by Enji Night
					

Cosplayer, costume designer, model, and gamer from Hungary Enji Night shared some of her awesome cosplay vs character side by sides!




					mediachomp.com


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2022)

Steampunk Photoshoot
					





					geekxgirls.com


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2022)

How Steroids Became More Popular Than Heroin


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2022)

Incredible Rainbow Cloud Found in China


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2022)

Worker Wanted to See if Foam was Flammable


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2022)

ASKING BODYBUILDERS DOES THE GYM AFFECT YOUR S*X DRIVE?


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2022)

C.J. From Baywatch Cosplay














						C.J. From Baywatch Cosplay
					

Wish looks fabulous cosplaying as Casey Jean "CJ" Parker from the popular tv show Baywatch! She was played by the iconic Pamela Anderson...




					mediachomp.com


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2022)

Genderbent Bane Cosplay From Batman
					

Polish cosplayer Maggie aka Kurumi Cos&Play looks totally badass cosplaying as her genderbent version of Bane from Batman!




					mediachomp.com


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2022)

McDonald's cheese danish goes on sale next week.














						McDonald's is adding a new treat for fall | CNN
					

McDonald's newest item for fall doesn't have pumpkin or maple flavors. Rather, it's a nostalgic treat from more than three decades ago.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2022)

What It Takes to Maintain the Biggest Hedges in the U.K.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2022)

Stepping into the Abyss


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2022)

27 Uncomfortable Questions About Food, Answered
					

Take these with you, the next time you go out to eat.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2022)

Police Hate This One Simple Trick


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2022)

New York’s LOST Skyscraper - The Rise and Fall of SINGER TOWER


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2022)

A Really Sticky Cactus


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2022)

'Alien' Gargoyle
					

A familiar otherworldly creature guards this 12th-century Scottish abbey.




					www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2022)

Miami's First Supertall Skyscraper: The Waldorf Astoria Miami


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2022)

Don't Get Married in China


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2022)

7 Secrets Every NYC Tourist Needs To Know


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2022)

His Brain Turned Off at The Worst Time


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2022)

What is Du Pont's Winterthur Mansion?


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2022)

Living in the Netherlands’ Futuristic Homes


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2022)

Austin's New Tallest Skyscraper - Sixth and Guadalupe


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2022)

Unique Sora Cosplay vs Character Side by Sides



























						Unique Sora Cosplay vs Character Side by Sides
					

Unique Sora is an amazing cosplayer and in her cosplay vs character comparisons she does incredible makeup and costume transformations!




					mediachomp.com


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2022)

Captain America & Bucky Cosplay



















						Captain America & Bucky Cosplay
					





					geekxgirls.com


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2022)

Chiropractor Cracks Dog's Neck


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2022)

Zuul Cosplay From Ghostbusters














						Zuul Cosplay From Ghostbusters
					

"There is no Dana, only Zuul." Cosplay model from Florida Ivy Cosplay looks gorgeous cosplaying as Zuul from the movie Ghostbusters!




					mediachomp.com


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2022)

This Seal Sounds Like a Man


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2022)

The Pilot Turned Off Gravity


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2022)

British Highschoolers try Thanksgiving Dinner for the First Time!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2022)

Qatar World Cup 2022 | My Honest Review


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2022)

Speeding Boat Heads Straight For Swimmer


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2022)

Power Girl Cosplay From DC Comics



















						Power Girl Cosplay From DC Comics
					

Zyunka Mukhina Cosplay looks stunning cosplaying as the superheroine Power Girl! Zyunka likes video games, comics, pinups & all things geek!




					mediachomp.com


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2023)

Forging Thor's hammer 41.9LBS/19Kg of STEEL ! | God of war Ragnarok


----------



## Gregzs (Saturday at 11:27 AM)

Should wash away a lot of that poop


Apocalyptic footage of Atmospheric River in California! Storm surge, flooding, extreme winds..


----------



## Gregzs (Tuesday at 7:53 PM)

Didn’t Know He Was Chill Like That


----------

